# Mein neues Projekt



## MS1980 (18. November 2010)

hallo Leute, ich wollte mir ein neues Bike aufbauen und eröffne mal hier ein Threat wo ich euch mit bildern auf den laufenden halte ...
kommentare sind auch will kommen,ebenso neue Ratschäge ...
achja angepeilt sind unter 9,5kg was für ein Fully in ordnung gehen sollte ...

hier mal ein Foto vom Rahmen ...







mehr demnächst ...


----------



## Bautiger (18. November 2010)

hallo

gibts das bild auch von weiter weg das man den rahmen auch sieht 
aber ein schöner dämpfer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hattori Hanzo (19. November 2010)

Stomp.


----------



## Nordpol (19. November 2010)

> gibts das bild auch von weiter weg das man den rahmen auch sieht


----------



## Jaypeare (19. November 2010)

Simplon Stomp, hmmm? Traumrahmen. Die Basis stimmt schon mal.


----------



## MS1980 (19. November 2010)

hier scheinen Kenner am werk zu sein ... das kann man doch eigentlich nicht erkennen ... aber stimmt !!!
es ist ein Simplon Stomp und dies wird mein Traumbike werden ... 
achja, hier mal paar neue Bilder ...viel spass ...










gewicht ink. Dämpfer und Steuersatz schalen nur 2090gr in größe 49cm.


----------



## Biebertaler (19. November 2010)

Die Vermutung mit STOMP lag nahe, gibt ja nicht viele Fullys von SIMPLON mit der Rahmengeometrie 



Mein SIMPLON STOMP hat orig. ca. 11 KG, aber 9,5 KG is mal ne Ansage 


Darf man fragen was der Rahmen noch gekostet hat?


----------



## MS1980 (19. November 2010)

Biebertaler schrieb:


> Die Vermutung mit STOMP lag nahe, gibt ja nicht viele Fullys von SIMPLON mit der Rahmengeometrie
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
wie seid ihr denn anhand von den ersten Bild darauf gekommen das es ein Simplon sein muß ? is mir echt ein Rätzel ...
9,5kg is ja eigentlich noch hoch,aber da ich 82kg wiege und was bezahlbares leichtes aufbauen wollte, ist das Gewicht dennoch ok sage ich mal. fahre ja nur Flachland hier oben an der Küste ...

preis war überzeugend ...


----------



## maddda (19. November 2010)

es is dochn teil von dem N zu sehen


----------



## Biebertaler (19. November 2010)

maddda schrieb:


> es is dochn teil von dem N zu sehen



Ja und auf der anderen Seite kann man die ersten 3 Buchstaben auch ganz gut erkennen


----------



## MS1980 (19. November 2010)

achja, jetz seh ich's auch ... die kleinen Detail's ....

aber weiter zum aufbau ...
hier die passende Federgabel ... ne Sid Rlt 2011 mit 120mm Federweg











Schaftlänge 200mm und mit neuen Decals


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Popeye34 (19. November 2010)

Ich denke du kommst locker auf die 9,5! Schade nur das es nicht der 2010er Rahmen ist, also mit der neuen Geo. 
Ich hab das Aktuelle Stomp in 53, und muss sagen, das Fahrwerk ist ein Traum....


----------



## MS1980 (19. November 2010)

der neue rahmen ist optisch echt lecker,aber der preis ist echt zu fett ... mein Rahmen ist auch komplett Carbon und war um welten günstiger ... machmal muß man kompromisse machen ... hauptsache ein Stompi sage ich mir...
was wiegt dein aufbau ?


----------



## Popeye34 (19. November 2010)

ja, ist halt durch den "neuen" Hinterbau Wippfrei....
Mein Stomp bringt 10,3 auf die Waage, ab 10 wird's teuer ;-)


----------



## FZ40 (20. November 2010)

Ich denke das lag weniger an hellseherischen Kräften oder der Kunst den Namen anhand von Bruchstücken zusammenpuzzeln zu können, sondern an dem SAPP Hinterbau. Der Schriftzug ist ja sehr deutlich zu erkennen und das zugehörige Bike findet man dann via google&Co. recht schnell...


----------



## MS1980 (20. November 2010)

xzippo schrieb:


> ja, ist halt durch den "neuen" Hinterbau Wippfrei....
> Mein Stomp bringt 10,3 auf die Waage, ab 10 wird's teuer ;-)


 
das weiss ich auch ... leiders ... aber wat soll's 
Träume sind da um sie zu erfüllen und das Bike ist mein letztes und einzigstes Hobby was ich noch habe, alle anderen habe ich schon aufgegeben,wegen Geldmangel ...
wie werden mal sehen ... die meißten Teile sind ja schon vorhanden, und weihnachtsgeld gibt's ja auch next Woche ...


----------



## Popeye34 (20. November 2010)

.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MS1980 (20. November 2010)

das W-Geld haben wir die letzten Jahre immer bekommen und sollte diesjahr auch noch geben ... hoffentlich,aber sonst hätten se schon was sagen müssen,hat unser Betriebsrat gesagt ...
hier mal weitere Teile ...










mit Novatec N-Light und CN Messerspeichen, die Decals habe ich aber schon entfernt


----------



## MS1980 (20. November 2010)

als Antrieb gibt's die XG999 Kasette 






und eine KMC X 10 SL,diese wird aber noch bissl gekürzt ...


----------



## steve81 (20. November 2010)

Intressantes Projekt!
Gibt es die Kassette mittlerweile irgendwo unter 200?


----------



## karstb (20. November 2010)

Ist ja genial, dass es Simplon für den 2011er Modelljahrgang geschafft hat, einen wippfreien Hinterbau zu konstruieren, indem sie das Design des 2003er Giant NRS abgekupfert haben. Da gab es in der Zwischenzeit so einige Taiwanesen, die da schneller waren.
Ansonsten aber sicher ein schönes Rad. Ich kann die Leute nicht verstehen, die sich einen Eingelenker a la Spark kaufen, um 300g zu sparen.
Aber was bitte schön soll "Hot Melt Nano Carbon" auf der Wippe heißen? Ist die aus faserverstärktem Heißkleber (hot melt) und hat nur ein ganz bisschen (nano) Carbon drin? Ist ernst gemeint, weiß jemand, was dahinter steckt? Ist doch sicher ein klassisches Gelege mit Epoxidmatrix?


----------



## MS1980 (20. November 2010)

steve81 schrieb:


> Intressantes Projekt!
> Gibt es die Kassette mittlerweile irgendwo unter 200?


 
ich habe sie bei ebay neu gekauft für unter 190, hier ...
http://cgi.ebay.de/Sram-XG-999-Cass...ort_Radsport_Fahrradteile&hash=item4aa6443982

einfach mal versuchen ...


was das Hot Melt angeht habe ich leiders keine Ahnung ...


----------



## Popeye34 (21. November 2010)

.


----------



## Berrrnd (21. November 2010)

der rahmen und die gabel sind sicherlich schon sehr lecker, aber was hat so ein lrs an dem bike verloren?

dann noch eine kassette fÃ¼r 200â¬ ...

sorry, aber da fehlt mir das verstÃ¤ndnis fÃ¼r.


----------



## Popeye34 (21. November 2010)

.


----------



## Berrrnd (21. November 2010)

schlecht ist der lrs in der richtigen konfiguration (mit cx-ray!)sicher nicht, aber an so einen edlen aufbau gehört m.M.n. schon was vernünftiges.

fahre ihn zwar selber (mit cx-ray), aber aus fehlern lernt man!
nachspannen vor der ersten ausfahrt unerlässlich. vor die lager am besten auch noch ne ordentliche fettpackung.
die lager in meinem hr waren nach einem halben jahr durch. nicht vernünftig gedichtet.

falls der lrs grade erst gebaut wurde, würde ich ihn gleich wieder zurückschicken und mal auf die falschen speichen hinweisen. 
http://www.actionsports.de/de/Laufr...ZTR-Alpine-disc-1350g-Laufradsatz::28249.html
in der beschreibung steht eindeutig cx-ray! 
*vorausgesetzt der lrs ist von ac. gibt diesen lrs sicher auch noch in einem anderen laden*

die cn messerspeichen sind nicht mit den cx-ray oder dt aero vergleichbar!
zudem sind sie auch noch schwerer, denn normal wiegt der lrs 1350g.


----------



## MS1980 (21. November 2010)

ich habe den LRS schon seid nen halben Jahr und hatte bis jetzt noch keine Probleme damit. die Speichen sind alle noch fest und von daher ist der in meinen Augen gut. wollte zuerst den guten von Mavic nehmen,aber damit scheint es ja auch immer mal probleme zu geben und für den preis ...
ich habe für diesen jetzt unter 350 neu bezahlt und nicht bei AS.
... und was die Kasette angeht , wieso nicht? die XTR kostet ja fast genauso viel, wenn man sie im Laden kauft,ist aber viel schwerer ...
bissl gute sachen wollte ich mir auch mal gönnen und ich fahre auch keine 3000 oder mehr Km. die wird schon paar jahre halten ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Popeye34 (21. November 2010)

Sorry


----------



## Popeye34 (21. November 2010)

.


----------



## Tundra HT (21. November 2010)

@Ms1980

Was hälst du von diesen Pedalen für deinen Aufbau???




P.s Hübsche Waage haste da


----------



## MS1980 (22. November 2010)

ich vertrau da auf die Eggbeater,welche ich nun seid 1 Jahr fahre. komme damit super gut zurecht und leichter sind sie auch noch ...da ich im sommer erst neue Titanachsen eingebaut habe ...

waage reicht voll aus dafür ....







@ Xzippo: wenn die Laufräder anfangen probleme zu machen denn werde ich sie wohl auch tauschen gegen hochwertigere,aber zur zeit war kein geld da und deshalb habe ich mir diese gekauft und sie laufen super ...


----------



## MS1980 (23. November 2010)

und weiter gehts mir der Kurbel , da nehme ich meine gute FSA K-Force Light mit Frm Kettenblätter ...






das passende Innenlager kommt von Chris King ...   leiders erstmal ohne Foto


----------



## Berrrnd (23. November 2010)

haste die kettenblätter selbst noch etwas erleichtert?


----------



## MS1980 (23. November 2010)

wie meinst das ?
ist nur noch ne 2fach mit 26/42 zahnblättern,reicht mir im flachland hier voll aus ...


----------



## bikeaddicted (26. November 2010)

Hi M.!


Hab' ich endlich deinen Aufbauthread entdeckt...



Welche K-Force ist das?

Die war doch ursprünglich 3fach, nicht?

Mit 'nem 104er LK.


Schicke Parts bis jetzt... Schwere Eggis...


Hol' dir noch die hardflipper-Schraube für die K-Force 


Wieso kein Reset-Innenlager?

OK, CK ist schon geil, aber du musst ja schließlich auch auf' Gewicht schaun'...


----------



## MS1980 (26. November 2010)

so weiter geht's mit den Teilen ...






3T Doric Team Carbon 31,8 x 310mm mit Speedneedle Marathon
















Hitemp42 Moosgummi Griffe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikeaddicted (26. November 2010)

weitere leker parts...



könntest du meine fragen beantworten?


----------



## MS1980 (26. November 2010)

ja moiens  ... ich dachte das du dich schon früher meldest ...
das war ne 3fach K-Force, habe ich mir aus den USA dieses Jahr besorgt ... die Blätter durch 2fach FRM getauscht, haben jetzt 26/42 ...

welche Kurbelschraube meinst du? von Hardflipper?

es gibt schon leichtere Eggis aber dafür gebe ich erstmal kein geld mehr aus,meine halten und denn is gut ...
hast dir jetzt doch welche geholt,welche denn?


----------



## Popeye34 (27. November 2010)

Es wird eine Augenweide....


----------



## bikeaddicted (27. November 2010)

da bin ich mir sicher, obwohl sich ja eigentlich (fast???) nur der rahmen ändert...


----------



## Popeye34 (28. November 2010)

bikeaddicted schrieb:


> da bin ich mir sicher, obwohl sich ja eigentlich (fast???) nur der rahmen ändert...


----------



## MS1980 (28. November 2010)

die meisten Teile sind noch von mein alten Bike ...

aber neue Teile werden auch gekauft und die kennt er denn noch nicht ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Popeye34 (28. November 2010)

MS1980 schrieb:


> die meisten Teile sind noch von mein alten Bike ...
> 
> aber neue Teile werden auch gekauft und die kennt er denn noch nicht ...



Ok ok, ich verstehe.....

Die Griffe scheinen mit den WCS baugleich zu sein.., nur beim Gewicht ist's anders. WCS bringt das doppelte auf die Waage, aber einzeln )


----------



## bikeaddicted (28. November 2010)

xzippo schrieb:


> Ok ok, ich verstehe..... []
> 
> Die Griffe scheinen mit den WCS baugleich zu sein.., nur beim Gewicht ist's anders. WCS bringt das doppelte auf die Waage, aber einzeln )



...die sind aus 'nem anderen Kunststoff 

...deshalb auch viel härter, als die Ritchey's.


Ist bei meinen Procraft's auch so, mit dem härteren Kunststoff (Schaum).




Freu' mich schon auf die mir noch nicht bekannten Teile, M.!


----------



## Popeye34 (28. November 2010)

bikeaddicted schrieb:


> ...die sind aus 'nem anderen Kunststoff
> 
> ...deshalb auch viel härter, als die Ritchey's.
> 
> ...



ja, die Procraft's habe ich auch. Sind auf längeren Touren etwas Hart...


----------



## bikeaddicted (28. November 2010)

genau so empfinde ich sie auch


----------



## MS1980 (1. Dezember 2010)

so es geht weiter ...






@ Bikeaddicted:
ich hoffe das ich samstag mein Paket bekomme, denn gibt's neue Teile für's Bike ...
diese sollten auch dir gefallen ...


----------



## bikeaddicted (1. Dezember 2010)

Schöne Barends!


Greifen die sich gut bzw. halten die?

Da ist ja fast nüscht mehr dran...


Habe doch nicht gesagt, dass mir irgend eins deiner teile nicht gefällt 
...freue mich auf die neuen!


----------



## MS1980 (1. Dezember 2010)

die Barends sind echt gut, und halten tun sie auch. hatte mich im sommer mal ganz doof gepackt,und die Teile haben den Sturz gut überstanden ...  
gott sei dank, bei den Preis ... 

auf die neuen Teile bin ich auch schon gespannt, mal sehen wie sie aussehen ... 
sind neue Teile aus 2011 ...


----------



## bikeaddicted (2. Dezember 2010)

Cool, dass sie gehalten haben! 

Keine scharfen Kanten & Co. drinne?


Ich würd' trotzdem lieber die Tune nehmen...


Bin ja Mal gespannt auf die 2011er Parts


----------



## MS1980 (2. Dezember 2010)

der Postbote war heute schon da ... herlich ...
das hat er gebracht ...







XTR 2011, noch original zustand ...


----------



## bikeaddicted (2. Dezember 2010)

guuuter postbote 



mir gefällt das 2011er XTR nicht so...


...da gibt's das formschöne XTR-"X" nicht mehr... 


etwas leichter ist's geworden...


ABER man gewöhnt sich bestimmt daran...

...früher hat mir der "neue" 5er nicht gefallen; heute tut er's 


Long Cage, nicht?

UD-Käfig...



Was veränderst du?

Röllchen?

Schrauben? Alu/Ti...

Bolzen Al/Ti...?

Ausleger...Carbon?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MS1980 (2. Dezember 2010)

hier die bereits von dir erwähnten Umbaumaßnahmen ... 

wir haben wohl die selben Ideen ...











jup is Long Cage, und das UD  Finish sieht echt schick aus ... 

die passenden Shifter sind auch schon da ...

müssen nur noch verbessert werden ...


----------



## bikeaddicted (2. Dezember 2010)

Ja, scheint als wären unsere Geschmäcker sehr ähnlich  


Das UD gefällt und passt bei dir zum Rahmen 

(würd bei mir nicht passen, wegen der Kurbel, Bremshebeln, A-Head Cap>>>deshalb XTR 2010)


Der Bolzen für den Käfig ist aber noch net aus Titan, oder?


Haste den Auleger aus'er carbonschmiede?


Schöne rote Aluschräubchen! 



Bin ja Mal gespannt auf die Shifter...



Die andere Hälfte des Käfigs muss aber noch Carbon werden 



Scheint, als würde sich in den Röllchen viel Dreck sammeln...


----------



## MS1980 (2. Dezember 2010)

habe jetzt Carbon räder u. ausleger und Titan Bolzen für die gelenke am ausleger,alles hier aus dem Forum, von Fantic ...
hatte jetzt keine Bürste zur hand um die räder sauber zu machen, bissl dreck sammelt sich ja immer an, und bei dem mist wetter momentan ja auch normal ... 
mehr mache ich am schaltwerk aber nicht mehr, mir reichts so, der umwerfer bekommt noch rote schrauben und denn mal sehen ...
ab next woche wird mit dem Winterhobel zur Arbeit gefahren, das Ghost ist jetzt zerlegt ...

shifter sind jetz auch fertig, mußte noch bissl was wegfeilen am carbon,aber jetzt passt's ...  
original ...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




und mit carbon hebeln ...


----------



## Berrrnd (2. Dezember 2010)

ich sehe da nur carbon schellen. 

welche sind das? bk-components?


----------



## bikeaddicted (2. Dezember 2010)

sehen sehr gut aus, die dyna sys mit carbonschellen und aluschrauben! 

viel edler+aggressiver 


(die schellen sehen schon ziemlich nach bk aus...)


die rädchen sind doch net au carbon???



und das mit'm dreck stimmt schon  


GN8!
bikeaddicted


bis morgen!


auf neue schöne teile


----------



## MS1980 (2. Dezember 2010)

k_star schrieb:


> ich sehe da nur carbon schellen.
> 
> welche sind das? bk-components?


 
hast recht, sind schellen,keine Hebel und sie sind von bk-components.
sie sind eigentlich für die 9fach, aber wenn du sie ein wenig bearbeitest denn passen sie auch am neuen modell. und besser schaut's auch aus ...


----------



## MS1980 (2. Dezember 2010)

bikeaddicted schrieb:


> sehen sehr gut aus, die dyna sys mit carbonschellen und aluschrauben!
> 
> viel edler+aggressiver
> 
> ...


 
doch doch das sind schon carbon räder, allerdings sieht man das net so gut auf den foto, mache demnächst mal paar bessere bilder, aber vor samstag wird das nix ... 
bis denne ...


----------



## MS1980 (6. Dezember 2010)

weiter geht's mit dem Vorbau und ner Ahead Kappe...










schaube muss ich noch besorgen,die jetztige ist mit 40mm zu lang ...


----------



## Popeye34 (7. Dezember 2010)

Das neue XTR Schaltwerk ist sehr Hübsch wie ich finde, aber nach deinem Umbau ist's nun WUNDERhübsch  ...Das Gewicht von Shifter + SW ist einfach Bombe!
Der Ritchey will mir nicht gefallen, ok die Waage freut sich, aber rein Optisch... Du hast ihn ja unterm Gesicht...
Weiter so...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MS1980 (7. Dezember 2010)

ich finde den Vorbau eigentlich ganz gut,mal schauen wie er nachher zum Bike passt ...

der Postbote war wieder da und hat die letzten Teile gebracht ...










ne neue Sram X0 für 160mm scheiben,mit Adapter und Titan Schrauben
allerdings noch ungekürzt,also bissl weniger geht noch ...









KCNC und Token Klemme 

wenn jetzt noch die Reifen und schläuche kommen ...
... kann der Aufbau beginnen ... juhu ...


----------



## Popeye34 (16. Dezember 2010)

Hi,

habe eine Frage; hast du die Original Simplon Sattelklemme noch herumliegen, um mir das Gewicht zu nennen?
Hast mich ein wenig angesteckt mit deinem Aufbau....

Anderer Lenker, Vorbau, & Klemme sollten ca 100 g bringen denke ich...
Die BK-Schalthebelschellen sind _mir,_ Verhältnismäßig zu teuer..

Mein Stomp in 53 wiegt laut Kern Hänge-Waage vom Händler, genau 10.147 (vorgestern gewogen). Die 10 zu knacken wäre eigentlich kein Megahype, sind ja "nur" 148 g! 


XzippO


----------



## MS1980 (16. Dezember 2010)

ja hallo, nee leiders nicht ... habe ja nur den Rahmen damals gekauft mit Dämpfer und sonst nichts, wollte ja alles selbst gestalten und so nen unikat haben ... 
ist so ne macke von mir ...
mein Bike hole ich next montag ab, denn ist es fertig, mal sehen was es denn wiegt ....   9,3kg  

aber die Schellen sind echt klasse,bissl kosten tun sie schon, hast recht aber sonst lass deine doch eloxieren von "Mad Line"  hier aus den Forum. das sollte günstiger sein und sieht bestimmt besser aus als dieses silber ...

gruß marko


----------



## Popeye34 (16. Dezember 2010)

Hmm, ok!

Egal, ich werde mal ein bisschen Googeln. 
Auf dein Stomp bin ich aber gespannt... Hast ja sehr schöne & Lighte Parts auserwählt, mal sehen wie es sich macht, so im Anzug


XzippO


----------



## MS1980 (16. Dezember 2010)

xzippo schrieb:


> Hmm, ok!
> 
> Auf dein Stomp bin ich aber gespannt... Hast ja sehr schöne & Lighte Parts auserwählt, mal sehen wie es sich macht, so im Anzug
> 
> ...


 

da bin ich auch mal gespannt, allerdings werde ich damit erst fahren wenn das wetter besser ist, nicht das ich mich noch packe und den rahmen beschädige ...
ist ja jetzt nen Carbon Teil und da heßt es vorsicht ....
leichte parts sind dran ,allerdings auch keine zu leichten,denn sie sollten meine 82kg auch aushalten ...


----------



## Popeye34 (16. Dezember 2010)

MS1980 schrieb:


> da bin ich auch mal gespannt, allerdings werde ich damit erst fahren wenn das wetter besser ist, nicht das ich mich noch packe und den rahmen beschädige ...
> ist ja jetzt nen Carbon Teil und da heßt es vorsicht ....
> leichte parts sind dran ,allerdings auch keine zu leichten,denn sie sollten meine 82kg auch aushalten ...



...bist ja 8,5 leichter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MS1980 (16. Dezember 2010)

xzippo schrieb:


> ...bist ja 8,5 leichter


 
aber auch 1,92m groß  ...
und nach weihnachten wird's wohl wieder 5kg mehr sein ...


----------



## Popeye34 (16. Dezember 2010)

MS1980 schrieb:


> aber auch 1,92m groß  ...
> und nach weihnachten wird's wohl wieder 5kg mehr sein ...



Da schlägst du mich um glatte 6cm 

Ich Trainire den Winter über in der Muckibude, Saison Gewicht liegt dann wieder bei 88-89...


----------



## MS1980 (16. Dezember 2010)

ich gehe auch immer 2-3 x die woche in die muckibude zum pumpen,sonst würde ich nur 75kg wiegen und müßte beim duschen hin und herspringen um nass zu werden ,,,
nee nicht ganz, aber als lagerarbeiter brauchst nunmal nen starkes kreuz und nen kräftgen Körper, sonst ist der Rücken hin ...
und die frauen finden s auch schöner, auch meine  ...


----------



## Popeye34 (16. Dezember 2010)

MS1980 schrieb:


> ich gehe auch immer 2-3 x die woche in die muckibude zum pumpen,sonst würde ich nur 75kg wiegen und müßte beim duschen hin und herspringen um nass zu werden ,,,
> nee nicht ganz, aber als lagerarbeiter brauchst nunmal nen starkes kreuz und nen kräftgen Körper, sonst ist der Rücken hin ...
> und die frauen finden s auch schöner, auch meine  ...




 Cool!


----------



## MS1980 (16. Dezember 2010)

najut , wenn ich das Bike habe gibt's wieder bilder und ne Teile Liste ...

bis zum nächsten mal und hoffenlich wird das wetter besser ... 

bis denne  ...


----------



## MS1980 (17. Dezember 2010)

so , durfte das Bike heute schon abholen, soweit alles dran und die Optik ist richtig schick ...

nen bissl wird noch verändert wie die blauen Teile und andere Reifen/Schläuche und im sommer kommen wieder meine hörnchen ran ...

aber seht selbst ...





















gewicht sollte in Ordnung gehen ... 

sorry für die schlechten Bilder, meine Cam ist nicht die Beste ...

und was sagt ihr ?


----------



## paradisoinferno (17. Dezember 2010)

Mir gefällts
Allerdings hätte ich die Leitungen anders verlegt


----------



## Berrrnd (17. Dezember 2010)

... und vorher bitte kürzen!


----------



## MS1980 (17. Dezember 2010)

ja stimmt, sieht bissl wild aus ... wird aber noch gemacht ...


----------



## -JONAS- (17. Dezember 2010)

hammer !! Ich find's echt genial  (wenn du die leitungen noch kürzt und anders verlegst ist es noch besser  )

Könntest du auch ein Bild von der Seite machen ? (also richtig von der seite und ein "neutraler" Hintergrund)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MS1980 (18. Dezember 2010)

richtig gute Bilder wollte ich noch machen ... 
das mit den Leitungen stört mich jetzt auch ganz schön, ist mir aber gestern beim abholen garnicht so aufgefallen, war vom gesamten Bild einfach so beeindruckt und weg ...

aber das sind ja kleinigkeiten,die ja schnell behoben sind, allerdings hat mein Bikeladen jetzt Winterurlaub bis next jahr, und da sind alle teile die man zum kürzen brauch für die Bremsen...  ,  die anderen Leitungen kürz ich denn next Woche selbst ...


----------



## Popeye34 (18. Dezember 2010)

Na das kann sich doch sehen lassen, Gratuliere zur Rakete

Sehr Cool geworden dein Stomp! Das Gewicht ist auch Bombe, manch einer kämpft um ein Hardtail auf das Niveau zu bringen....

Wenn Kritik, dann nicht böse sondern Konstruktiv gemeint!

*MACH GUTE BILDER!* -Seite, Cockpit usw...
Rot Kombi: Lenker, Rahmen, Stütze und Kurbel scheinen sehr gut zu passen. Das Elox-Rot von den Naben geht auch noch. 
Nur die Sid Decals, speziell dieses "Orange" am SID-Schriftzug (?) bringt etwas Unruhe ins Gesamtbild....
Die Leitung wurden schon erwähnt..

Evtl. sieht es in Natura noch besser aus als auf den Bildern. 

Ich bin auf die besseren Fotos gespannt


Geiles Stomp!


----------



## nopain-nogain (18. Dezember 2010)

hat was... is schee geworden


----------



## carofem (18. Dezember 2010)

Hallo MS 1980 schönes bikelä
Bis wieviel kg ist denn der LRS zugelassen?


----------



## MS1980 (18. Dezember 2010)

der ist bis 100kg zugelassen, sagt zumindestens der verkäufer ...


----------



## xtcnrsteam (19. Dezember 2010)

Ist traumhaft geworden

Leider passt das rot an der SID nicht wiklich zum Rest und die Reifen sind optisch auch nicht der Burner...vielleicht kann man sie ja cleanen (könnte an der Kurbel auch gut aussehen)

Vielleicht lässt sichs ja mit anderen Reifen, Milch, anderer Kurbelschraube, leichtem Innenlager und rundherum Titanschrauben unter 9 kg bringen...


----------



## MS1980 (19. Dezember 2010)

das die decals net richtig passen ist mir jetzt auch aufgefallen, da werde ich mir aber andere besorgen ...
ne andere kurbelschraube habe ich schon drinne, siehe fotoalbum...
anderes innenlager möchte ich nicht, da ich das chris king erst im sommer gekauft habe und es mit das beste ist was es gibt,auch wenn's bissl mehr wiegt...
die reifen werde ich noch cleanen, wegen milch fahren habe ich auch schon überlegt,habe aber keinen der das macht, ich selbst kann's leiders nicht. 
is der gewichts unterschied denn so groß im vergleich zum schlauch ?


----------



## Popeye34 (20. Dezember 2010)

MS1980 schrieb:


> is der gewichts unterschied denn so groß im vergleich zum schlauch ?



Meine Wenigkeit fährt keine, aber ein Kumpel von mir fährt mit Milch, er meint: NEIN, der Gewichtsunterschied ist nicht der Rede wert....

Vorteile sind aber:

- Reifen kann mit weniger Druck gefahren werden, somit bessert sich die Traktion
- kleinere Durchstiche flicken sich quasi von selbst ohne totalen Luftverlust
- das Abrollverhalten der Reifen ändert sich

....und ich glaube das die Milch nur ca. 2 Monate Flüssig ist, danach 



Schön das du dich um die Decals kümmerst


----------



## MS1980 (20. Dezember 2010)

habe heute mal die neuen Reifen(2,0 Supersonic) montiert, sieht irgendwie bissl komisch aus, sehr schmal das ganze jetzt ... 
allerdings baut er auch nicht so hoch, das sah am hinterbau schon knapp aus mit den 2,2er ...
@Xzippo
hast du auch solchen knappen abstand am hinterbau nach oben ?

die reifen habe ich auch gleich gecleant, jetzt sind se schön 
schwarz ... 
decals habe ja welche gehabt,allerdings dachte ich das die roten passen würden und habe die anderen verkauft,und jetzt kauf ich mir wieder welche ... echt doof ....

die Sattelstützte ist auch zu kurz ... verdammt ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Popeye34 (20. Dezember 2010)

MS1980 schrieb:


> decals habe ja welche gehabt,allerdings dachte ich das die roten passen wÃ¼rden und habe die anderen verkauft,und jetzt kauf ich mir wieder welche ... echt doof ....
> 
> die SattelstÃ¼tzte ist auch zu kurz ... verdammt ...






Wegen dem Abstand schaue ich gleich morgen....



.......okay, mit dem Rocket Ron in 2.25 betrÃ¤gt der Abstand nach Oben, rechts und links, gemessene 15mm (+-2mm). 

Deine SchlÃ¤uche wiegen 260g (Extra-Light?)?  Mit den XX Light SchlÃ¤uche wÃ¼rdest du dir 60-70g Sparen, und das mit nur 16,58â¬ !


----------



## Biebertaler (22. Dezember 2010)

Ich finds auch genial, allerdings hätte ich statt eine Rock Shox ne Fox montiert und andere Reifen. Aber nichts desto trotz, HAMMERGERÄT und das Gewicht is mal ne Kampfansage. Meins ist ganze 1,7 KG schwerer 

RESPEKT


----------



## MS1980 (22. Dezember 2010)

danke, aber was stimmt den mit den Reifen nicht? ich finde sie super,sie rollen leicht und sind gut pannensicher bei dem gewicht ...
hatte ne Fox im alten Bike,aber Gewicht ging hier vor,mal sehen wie sie funktioniert

@Xzippo:
ich habe die schläuche schon nachgerüstet,

der Abstand war bei mir ca. 1cm nach allen Seiten und das mit den 2,2 Supersonic mit wenig profil ...
habe gerade die 2,0 supersonic drauf, allerdings sehen das irgendwie verloren aus, sind um welten dünner und auch kleiner ... 

wenn das Bike wieder da ist (Leitungen werden gekürzt),denn mach ich mal Bilder davon ...

gewicht jetzt mit XX schläuchen und 2,0 supersonic 9,19kg ...


----------



## Popeye34 (22. Dezember 2010)

MS1980 schrieb:


> danke, aber was stimmt den mit den Reifen nicht? ich finde sie super,sie rollen leicht und sind gut pannensicher bei dem gewicht ...
> hatte ne Fox im alten Bike,aber Gewicht ging hier vor,mal sehen wie sie funktioniert
> 
> @Xzippo:
> ...






Rocket Ron's in 2.1 würde noch mal 40g drücken! Die 9 wäre geknackt


----------



## MS1980 (22. Dezember 2010)

was wiegen die denn?


----------



## bikeaddicted (23. Dezember 2010)

Schwalbe gibt sie mit ca. 410g an.


Heute bei Stadler gewogen: Das Gewicht passt bzw. ist leicht darunter 


Übrigens gefällt mir din Aufbau ausgesprochen gut!

Fände die Stütze aber clean besser (die 3T wird aber vermutlich einer längeren weichen...), dann noch "richtig" rote SID-Decors


und ein Bild oder mehrere  von der Schokoladenseite.


Wie sieht's denn aus mit Conti X King's?

Sollen besser sein, als der RoRo.

Und genauso schwer...


Wie sind die New Ultimate Bremsscheiben?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Popeye34 (23. Dezember 2010)

MS1980 schrieb:


> was wiegen die denn?




Schau, laut Hersteller 410 in der 2.1er EVO Version...
Supersonics in 2.0 = 430


----------



## bikeaddicted (23. Dezember 2010)

SRY! - Doppelpost


----------



## bikeaddicted (23. Dezember 2010)

xzippo schrieb:


> Schau, laut Hersteller 410 in der 2.1er EVO Version...
> Supersonics in 2.0 = 430



...genau


----------



## MS1980 (23. Dezember 2010)

bikeaddicted schrieb:


> Schwalbe gibt sie mit ca. 410g an.
> 
> 
> Heute bei Stadler gewogen: Das Gewicht passt bzw. ist leicht darunter
> ...


 
die Scheiben sind echt gut, und schön leicht ...
die 2,0 supersonic sind echt zu schmal, voll doof,werde die wohl wieder verkaufen ...
ist der 2,1 rocket denn breiter und auch pannensicher?

die 2,2 supersonic die ich sonst hatte, sind echt gut und hatte damit nie nen platten ...
ne neue stütze werde ich wohl morgen kaufen, hier im forum. ist ne 400er und soll ca.130gr wiegen und ohne was drauf, nur 3k optik 

decals werden wohl schwarz/weiß werden, auf rot habe ich jetzt erstma keine lust mehr, meine waren ja auch rot, aber rot ist nicht gleich rot ...


----------



## bikeaddicted (23. Dezember 2010)

MS1980 schrieb:


> die Scheiben sind echt gut, und schön leicht ...
> die 2,0 supersonic sind echt zu schmal, voll doof,werde die wohl wieder verkaufen ...
> [1]ist der 2,1 rocket denn breiter und auch pannensicher?
> 
> ...



[1] Breiter im Vergleich zum 2,0er Race King?

Zur Pannensicherheit so viel: Die Seiten sind so dünn, wie Papier.

Trotzdem hatte ich mit meinem 2,25er noch keine Panne.

Zugegeben wurde mit Milch gefahren 

(Jetzt hinten wieder mit Schlauch...)


[2] Ist wohl glückssache bzw. abhängig vom Fahrstil/Untergrund

>>>einige Leute verfluchen Conti geradezu und sind total überzeugt von Schwalbe, andere genau umgekehrt...

Ich habe mit Schwalbe noch keine schlechten Erfahrungen gemacht...


Der X-King reizt mich aber...


[3] Fabrikat?


[4] Kann's mir nicht so recht an deinem Rad vorstellen...

Könnten verloren wirken...


[5] Das ist wohl wahr!

Siehe z.B. Elox-Farben...


----------



## bikeaddicted (23. Dezember 2010)

Zum Thema Tubeless:


Vorteile: 

Gewichtsersparnis: Kein Schlauch notwendig, dafür etwa 60g Milch und ein "normaler" Faltreifen.

Bessere Traktion: Durch geringeren (zulässigen) Druck

Pannenunempfindlichkeit


Nachteile:

Meines Erachtens ungeeignet für schwere Fahrer (über 80kg), da sonst der Maximaldruck bei NoTubes Felgen von 2,1bar am HR nicht ausreicht...

Notwendiges Nachfüllen der Milch in gewissen Zeitabständen...

Sauerei bei Montage/Demontage


Am besten finde ich den Eclipse-Schlauch (53g):


Wiegt weniger, als Milch, 
macht keine Sauerei, 
hält die Luft lange


----------



## Popeye34 (23. Dezember 2010)

bikeaddicted schrieb:


> Am besten finde ich den Eclipse-Schlauch (53g):




Den Preis dafür finde ich aber nicht mehr so gut


Mit dem Rocket Rock in der 2.25er Evo Version, habe ich auch nie Probleme gehabt. Ist ein bisschen "Schwerer" wie der 2.1, fährt sich aber um Welten besser! 
Die breite von Seiten-Stollen zu Seiten-Stollen so beträgt 55mm !


----------



## bikeaddicted (23. Dezember 2010)

Ja, klar.

Den Preis finde ich auch heftig 


Ist der 2,1er echt so viel "schwächer"?

Hätte mir den gestern fast gekauft, weil der so schön leicht ist.


Stimmt, die 2,25er sind schon ziemlich voluminöse, trekkerartige Schlappen 

Bin mit denen bisher auch überall durch gekommen.


Und trotz der papierdünnen Seitenwände und "Hängenbleiben" an Steinen hat er gehalten 


Letztes oder vorletztes Jahr war ich den ganzen Winter mit dem RaRa in 2,1 unterwegs.

Hat sich schon ziemlich sicher angefühlt.

Habe mich nicht ein Mal gemault 


Sag Mal, was hälst du vom X King?


----------



## Popeye34 (23. Dezember 2010)

Also der 2,25 ist deutlich "Bissiger" wie _ich_ finde! Fahre ihn mit XXLight Schläuch, keine Probleme bezüglich Seitenwand / Pannen....


Hmm der neue Conti würde mich auch Reizen, Erfahrung habe ich leider keine machen können.
Hier ist er im 2er set zu haben, ca. 460g für den 2.2er X-king Race.....

Der neue RoRo Evo PaceStar würde mich auch noch Reizen, ......mal sehen


----------



## MS1980 (23. Dezember 2010)

bikeaddicted schrieb:


> Sag Mal, was hälst du vom X King?


 
die finde ich auch intressant,allerdings habe ich angst das der reifen denn hinten schleift,da die stollen länger sind als die der Race King, mal sehen was ich mache, momentan ist ja eh net an biken zu denken,bei dem Wetter ...

Der Hersteller der Stütze ist C-Tecs, ist ne carbon und sieht ganz gut aus, 
und schön clean ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MS1980 (23. Dezember 2010)

bikeaddicted schrieb:


> Stimmt, die 2,25er sind schon ziemlich voluminöse, trekkerartige Schlappen
> 
> 
> die hören sich auf Asphalt aber auch an wie son Trekker ...
> ...


----------



## MS1980 (23. Dezember 2010)

neue Bilder ...  




















neue Reifen und gekürzte Leitungen ...

die roten Decals passen eigentlich sehr gut,aber das haut mit den fotographieren nicht hin, sieht immer so hell aus, keine ahnung warum 
brauch vielleicht ne neue Cam ...

aus den Sound der Trekkerreifen bin ich schon gespannt ...


----------



## ginkgo (24. Dezember 2010)

Sehr schick wie ich finde!
Weiter so wenn noch was kommt!


----------



## nopain-nogain (24. Dezember 2010)

schick is es geworden... aber ich waere bei den frm blaettchen sehr skeptisch... wenn man da mal an ner gegensteigung mit max reinhaemmert... ob das haellt


----------



## MS1980 (24. Dezember 2010)

hier bei uns im Norden gibt es keine steilen Anstiege ...

bin mit den Blättern echt zufrieden, schalten auch sauber und gewicht is top für den Preis ...

sonst danke für die komplimente ...

wollte noch den blauen Hebel von der gabel tauschen in was dunkles,
gibts da was leichtes .... 

sonst werd ich das umlackieren,ebenso den blauen hebel am Dämpfer,kann man diesen einfach so entfernen?


----------



## Popeye34 (27. Dezember 2010)

.


----------



## MS1980 (27. Dezember 2010)

naja,neue decals sind schon in augenweide,muss nur noch bezahlen und sie bekommen ...

die neuen Reifen passen auch, sind wohl net janz so voluminös wie die 2.2 supersonic's, mal sehen was sie bei der ersten Tour sind ...

sag mal wo kommst du eigentlich her, sonst könnt man sich ja mal next jahr treffen zu ner stompi tour ...

wegen den blauen teilen weißt du auch nichts, oder?


----------



## Popeye34 (27. Dezember 2010)

.


----------



## FloriLori (29. Dezember 2010)

MS1980 schrieb:


> wegen den blauen teilen weißt du auch nichts, oder?



Sorry das sich mal vorweggreife.  Soweit sich die teile einfach anmontieren lassen, kannst du sie umeloxieren. Wende dich an Mad Line der kann das, allerdings ist er im Moment wohl sehr ausgelastet.

Gruß floh


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Berrrnd (29. Dezember 2010)

http://www.alu-mueller.net/4513.html?*session*id*key*=*session*id*val*


----------



## MS1980 (29. Dezember 2010)

für die Sid habe ich schon das gefunden

http://r2-bike.com/RockShox-Druckstufeneinstellknopf

wenn ich jetzt wüßte ob man den so einfach tauschen kann denn wäre das hilfreich,ebenso ob man den hebel am Dämpfer einfach so abbauen kann.

kann von euch jemand was dazu sagen?


----------



## Berrrnd (29. Dezember 2010)

der einstellknopf ist ja ein richtiges schnäppchen!


----------



## FloriLori (29. Dezember 2010)

MS1980 schrieb:


> für die Sid habe ich schon das gefunden
> 
> http://r2-bike.com/RockShox-Druckstufeneinstellknopf
> 
> ...


meine vermutung ist dass man die kleine madenschraube in dem silber/goldenen Knopf aufdrehen muss und dann kann man den und den darunterliegenden einstell-Dings abziehen.
Bei meiner Fox funzt es in etwa so


----------



## Berrrnd (29. Dezember 2010)

die vermutung ist richtig.


----------



## MS1980 (29. Dezember 2010)

ok,das haben wir denn schon mal geklärt,wie siehts mit dem Dämpfer aus? keine erfahrungen,ratschläge?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Berrrnd (29. Dezember 2010)

bei meinem fox rp2 sitzt seitlich eine kleine madenschraube im hebel.


----------



## MS1980 (29. Dezember 2010)

bei dem rp24 ist auch ne Madenschraube,aber kann ich diese einfach so lösen und den Hebel abbauen,oder ?


----------



## FloriLori (29. Dezember 2010)

ich denke schon. Versuch macht klug. Was kaput machen kannst du denke ich nicht


----------



## MS1980 (29. Dezember 2010)

Flohjob schrieb:


> . Versuch macht klug. Was kaput machen kannst du denke ich nicht


 
naja, riskieren will ich nicht's, dafür kostet der zuviel geld,werde den denn wohl so umlackieren mit ner Airbrush pistole ...

vielleicht tausch ich den auch gegen nen Swiss XR Carbon,der wiegt ja nur die hälfte ... 

wißt ihr ob der was taugt?


----------



## Popeye34 (30. Dezember 2010)

ms1980 schrieb:


> bei dem rp24 ist auch ne madenschraube,aber kann ich diese einfach so lösen und den hebel abbauen,oder ?




RP24


----------



## MS1980 (30. Dezember 2010)

huch,voll verlesen ... ist natürlich nen RP23 ...

habe mir das nochmal richtig angeschaut und da lass ich doch lieber die Finger von, bevor da noch was passiert, bei mein Glück ... 

naja,habe heute meine neue Stütze bekommen, ne 400 länge
Gewicht und Optik ist echt Sahne,aber seht selbst ...














nochmal nen Dank an Peter für die Stütze, Traumhaft das Teil ...


----------



## Popeye34 (30. Dezember 2010)

yep, 134g ist eine Ansage, die hat aber Versatz ...., Sitzt halt weiter hinten.


----------



## MS1980 (30. Dezember 2010)

ja,stört mich aber nicht ... 

das oberrohr ist ja leiders nicht so lang wie ich dachte,wollte sonst nen längeren vorbau kaufen,aber der kostet auch geld ... 

so habe ich eine längere Stütze mit versatz und spare den neuen Vorbau,und leichter ist sie auch noch ....

jetzt fehlen noch die neuen Decals, und denn müssen wir wieder auf Geld warten ...


----------



## Berrrnd (30. Dezember 2010)

dir ist schon klar dass eine sattelstütze mit versatz nicht den selben effekt wie ein anderer vorbau hat?


----------



## MS1980 (30. Dezember 2010)

...
wie meinst das ? ist jetzt meine erste mit versatz. habe ebengrade mal drauf gesessen und war irendwie besser als vorher.
allerdings bin ich damit noch nicht gefahren,bei dem Wetter werde ich das wohl auch so schnell nicht machen ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Berrrnd (30. Dezember 2010)

die position vom knie zur pedale kannst du mit einer gekröpften sattelstütze verändern.

wenn das oberrohr zu kurz ist, dann nützt nur ein längerer vorbau was.


so gesehen wird das oberrohr auch länger, aber es funktioniert halt nicht immer.


----------



## MS1980 (30. Dezember 2010)

denn hilft nur ausprobieren,aber das Wetter muss mitspielen ...
mal sehen wie lange es diesjahr anhält ...
hast du schon erfahrungen mit den eclipse schläuchen gesammelt? oder sollte ich mal im Leichtbau schauen?


----------



## Berrrnd (30. Dezember 2010)

fahre entweder schwalbe sv13/14 oder tubeless mit notubes milch (race-lrs).


----------



## mtbmarcus (31. Dezember 2010)

MS1980 schrieb:


> huch,voll verlesen ... ist natürlich nen RP23 ...
> 
> habe mir das nochmal richtig angeschaut und da lass ich doch lieber die Finger von, bevor da noch was passiert, bei mein Glück ...
> 
> ...



Ist das eine AX-Lightness?

Gruß
Marcus


----------



## bikeaddicted (31. Dezember 2010)

mtbmarcus schrieb:


> Ist das eine AX-Lightness?
> 
> Gruß
> Marcus


Sieht so aus...

Ist es aber nicht.

Zitat:"Hersteller der Stütze ist C-Tecs"


Scheint aber eine Daedalus-Kopie zu sein...


----------



## mtbmarcus (31. Dezember 2010)

Stimmt, da gab es doch auch mal Vorserienmodelle in UD und es sollte sie auch mal in 30,9mm geben. Da hat sich nur leider nichts mehr getan. Für eine 30,9er in UD wäre ich sofort zu haben. 
(Hört ihr mich)

Gruß
Marcus


----------



## xtobix (2. Januar 2011)

simplon baut wirklich schöne rahmen...
schöner aufbau!
nur eine sache versteh ich nicht, warum 9fach kassette und 10fach schaltwerk + shifter...
ich kenn das von 7fach...wo es ja nicht mehr so die auswahl gibt.
da nimmt man ne 8fach kassette und kann je nachdem, den oberen oder unteren gang logisch nicht fahren. 
die abstände sind aber von ritzel zu ritzel gleich.
ich dachte das die abstände der einzelnen ritzel von 9fach zu 10fach schon unterschiedlich sind. 
weil 9fach freilauf nimmt auch 10fach kassette auf und man muß noch einen 1mm spacer unterlegen.
bzw. ist die rasterung des shifters nicht anderes?
funktioniert das zusammen?


----------



## MS1980 (2. Januar 2011)

sieh an,es ist doch tatsächlich jemanden aufgefallen ...

aber es funktioniert ... jedoch ist das nur ne vorläufige sache, ne passende 10 Kasette kommt noch,wird wohl ne XX werden,wenn ich meine verkauft habe.

momentan fahre ich ja eh net,bei dem Wetter,von daher ist das erstmal egal ...

falls jemand intresse hat,kann sich gerne melden ...

achja, Frohes Neues Jahr euch allen ...


----------



## MS1980 (2. Januar 2011)

bikeaddicted schrieb:


> Am besten finde ich den Eclipse-Schlauch (53g):
> 
> 
> Wiegt weniger, als Milch,
> ...


 

hast du den an dein Bike verbaut,wenn ja wie sind die von der haltbarkeit? überlege auch schon deswegen.

und wegen der Stütze, es soll eine von C-Tec sein,ob es wirklich eine ist kann ich aber nicht sagen,aber ich vertraue jetzt mal Peter von P.O.S.

und ob das jetzt ne Kopie von irgendwem ist, ist mir auch egal, ich finde sie gut ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Popeye34 (2. Januar 2011)

Was hast du für eine Kassette verbaut?


----------



## Popeye34 (2. Januar 2011)

.


----------



## MS1980 (2. Januar 2011)

ist ne Sram XG 999 siehe hier ...
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/800387

wollte mit denn die XX 11-32 holen,die wiegt nur 10gr mehr und das geht denn in ordnung ...


----------



## bikeaddicted (2. Januar 2011)

...die 11-32 sollte ja reichen... für dich und deinen Einsatzzweck....


Was ist, wenn du Mal in die Berge fährst?


...aber du hast ja ein richtig kleines kleinstes Blatt...


----------



## MS1980 (2. Januar 2011)

bikeaddicted schrieb:


> ...die 11-32 sollte ja reichen... für dich und deinen Einsatzzweck....
> 
> 
> Was ist, wenn du Mal in die Berge fährst?
> ...


 
eigentlich reicht es hier oben im Norden ...

aber du hast auch recht,wegen den Bergen ... wollte vielleicht mal im Harz im Sommer wenn jemand mitkommt,hat nicht jemand Lust?

mein richtig kleines Blatt ist 26 ...


----------



## bikeaddicted (2. Januar 2011)

MS1980 schrieb:


> eigentlich reicht es hier oben im Norden ...
> 
> aber du hast auch recht,wegen den Bergen ...* wollte vielleicht mal im Harz im Sommer wenn jemand mitkommt,hat nicht jemand Lust?*
> 
> ...



Ist, verglichen mit meinem klein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MS1980 (2. Januar 2011)

du hast 29er, richtig ?

das du auch lust auf solche Tour hast ist ja Toll, bist da schon mal gewesen, oder da die gegend?
jetzt mit dem tollen Bike will ich auch mal in die Berge, wollte letztes mal zum Freund nach München und denn dort Biken,aber das wird nix mehr da er ne Freundin hat und dafür kein Bike mehr ...
versteh ich auch net genau ...


----------



## bikeaddicted (2. Januar 2011)

Richtig!


In Österreich war das echt hart...


Im Harz war ich schon... damals ('05 glaub' ich) noch mit meinem Bulls...

Da sind wir von Bad Harzburg aus Richtung Brocken gefahren... aber da es schon dunkel wurde (war Herbst) mussten wir so 5-10km vorher den Rückweg antreten...


Vielleicht hat er jetzt keine Zeit mehr...

...oder befürchtet zumindest, keine mehr zu haben...


----------



## MS1980 (2. Januar 2011)

denn machst du öfters solche Touren? is ja geil ...
ich wünscht,ich könnte sowas auch mal machen ...

das mit dem Harz behalten wir aber mal im Auge ... 

ich schau denn mal wegen Karten für die Gegend, oder frage mal nen bikefreund aus HH,ob er da schon mal war und auch intresse hat ...
....vielleicht als Guide ...


----------



## MS1980 (9. Januar 2011)

so,heute die erste Probefahrt gemacht und soweit alles ok ...
einziges Manko ist der Lenker, das passt jetzt nicht mehr so richtig, bin zu weit unten,werde mir wohl nen Riser holen müssen, noch schwanke ich zwischen den beiden ...





Syntace Vector Carbon 660mm ca:179gr






Superlogic Carbon 660mm ca:145gr

was meint ihr,oder noch andere Vorschläge?
gruß Marko


----------



## Berrrnd (9. Januar 2011)

muss der so breit sein?

ich habe an meinem fully einen noir carbon. ist auch nicht schlecht.


----------



## bikeaddicted (9. Januar 2011)

Schön, dass es weitergeht!



Also den Ritchey finde ich sehr attraktiv... leicht genug für dein Projekt...


Der Vector könnte stabiler/haltbarer sein...???


----------



## MS1980 (9. Januar 2011)

eigentlich nicht,die jetzige 620mm breite passt eigentlich,aber die riser gab es nur in der breite.
achja, UD sollte er sein,und da fand ich diese beiden ganz ansprechend ...  

der Vorbau ist noch nen bissl zu kurz,der sollte denn auch getauscht werden ...


----------



## bikeaddicted (9. Januar 2011)

aber der noir wiegt 170g...


dann würde ich liber den syntace nehmen...


----------



## MS1980 (9. Januar 2011)

der syntace Vector steht halt für haltbarkeit ist aber bissl schwerer und soll 90 kosten

der Ritchey ist leichter und hält wohl auch, den gibt es schon ab 70 neu ...

aber ich werde ja auch älter(schwerer) und ab und an will man ja auch mal gas geben ...


----------



## bikeaddicted (9. Januar 2011)

Race Face Next SL gäb's da noch... Wiegt etwa so viel, wie der Vector...


Z.B. hier:  http://www.bike-mailorder.de/shop/I...SL-Carbon-3-4-Riser-Lowriser-2010::18845.html




Wie gesagt, zu deinem Projekt würde der (preiswerte) Ritchey besser passen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MS1980 (9. Januar 2011)

naja net so mein ding,das passt auch von den farben nicht so wirklich,das gold ...
und der preis ist auch ganz schön dolle ...


----------



## bikeaddicted (9. Januar 2011)

naja, cleanen kannste doch immer...


teuer isser...


----------



## MS1980 (9. Januar 2011)

ich habe mir jetzt den Superlogic bestellt,bei dem Preis kann man eigentlich nichts falsch machen. 

mal sehen wann er da ist ... 

und welcher Vorbau? nen Syntace?


----------



## bikeaddicted (9. Januar 2011)

was hälst du von dem FSA OS 99?


sollte mit dem "CSI"-Gewege um's Alu rum sehr stabil sein 


schön isser auch... und relativ leicht: 125g bei 110mm...



oder halt F109...


----------



## MS1980 (9. Januar 2011)

bikeaddicted schrieb:


> was hälst du von dem FSA OS 99?


 
das ist doch der passende zu unserer kurbel,oder? nen Syntace f109 finde ich auch gut,jetzt gibts ne Cube Edition davon in weiß ...

wollte auch keine 3K optik mehr ...


----------



## bikeaddicted (9. Januar 2011)

MS1980 schrieb:


> das ist doch der passende zu unserer kurbel,oder? nen Syntace f109 finde ich auch gut,jetzt gibts ne Cube Edition davon in weiß ...
> 
> wollte auch keine 3K optik mehr ...



der fsa ist aber in 3k...
 


ja, das ist der passende zu unserer kurbel 



wieso willste eigentlich keine 3k-optik mehr?






weiß - bähhh...


----------



## mtbmarcus (9. Januar 2011)

Wieso nicht passend zum Lenker einen Ritchey WCS in UD-Carbon?

Gruß
Marcus


----------



## bikeaddicted (9. Januar 2011)

mtbmarcus schrieb:


> Wieso nicht passend zum Lenker einen Ritchey WCS in UD-Carbon?
> 
> Gruß
> Marcus



stimmt!

der kommt auch gut.

z.B. hier: http://www.starbike.com/php/product_info.php?lang=de&ref=froogle&pid=13393



hatte nur den in 3k in erinnerung...


----------



## Popeye34 (9. Januar 2011)

möchte mir auch einen leichteren zulegen, den hier werde ich mir wahrscheinlich holen:
http://r2-bike.com/procraft-vorbau-prc-st1

Mit drei Paar  Klemmbügel in schwarz, weiß und rot.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikeaddicted (10. Januar 2011)

xzippo schrieb:


> möchte mir auch einen leichteren zulegen, den hier werde ich mir wahrscheinlich holen:
> http://r2-bike.com/procraft-vorbau-prc-st1
> 
> Mit drei Paar  Klemmbügel in schwarz, weiß und rot.



hässlich ist der auch nicht...


und ziemlich leicht...


den wollte ich mir auch schon kaufen...




aber der ritchey in UD passt mMn besser.

sollte auch steifer sein.


----------



## Popeye34 (10. Januar 2011)

,


----------



## bikeaddicted (10. Januar 2011)

Nimm dir lieber den F109  


Sch**** auf die paar Gramm...


Der Syntace ist viel schöner 

...und wahrscheinlich auch langlebiger...


Wenn auf dem Procraft schon "PRC" drauf steht, kommt er dann auch von dort? 

(Ich weis, dass das eigentlich "Procraft Racing Components" heißen soll, oder so ähnlich  )


----------



## MS1980 (10. Januar 2011)

bikeaddicted schrieb:


> wieso willste eigentlich keine 3k-optik mehr?


 
habe ich keine Lust mehr drauf, UD finde ich passender zum Rahmen ...


----------



## MS1980 (10. Januar 2011)

mtbmarcus schrieb:


> Wieso nicht passend zum Lenker einen Ritchey WCS in UD-Carbon?
> 
> Gruß
> Marcus


 

danach habe ich auch schon ausschau gehalten, weiß blos nicht ob der den breiten Lenker auch stand hält ...


----------



## MS1980 (10. Januar 2011)

xzippo schrieb:


> Bin aber etwas verunsichert...
> Mal sehen, evtl. wird es doch noch ein F109. Er ist zwar etwas "Schwerer" aber sehr Hochwertig & mit Sicherheit Steif!


 
der sollte auf jeden Fall steif sein,so wie man es von Syntace gewohnt ist ...

der Procraft ist dafür schön günstig, http://cgi.ebay.de/Procraft-PRC-ST1...ort_Radsport_Fahrradteile&hash=item483e6dc571
bissl bearbeiten würde ich den aber,das hässliche an den Seiten weg und klarlack rüber,das er schön glänzt ...
welche breite fährst du eigentlich ?

heute ist mir mein unteres Carbon -Schalträdchen voll weggebrochen,als die kette vorne übergesprungen ist,voll doof, hält also doch nicht so gut wie ich dachte 

nach nur 6monaten,schade ums Geld ... 

aber ne gute Nachricht gibt's auch und zwar sind neue Sid Decals jetzt dranne und sie sehen richtig gut aus ...

allerdings hatten sie nicht 1 zu 1 gepasst,da die von der normalen Sid Race waren,doch jetzt ist allet jut .... 
siehe hier










und, passt doch besser,oder ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikeaddicted (10. Januar 2011)

Kommt richtig gut!  



Wie wär's Mal mit Bildern von'er Schoko-Seite? 



...und quäl' die Pedale nich so 

(oder is das Rad nicht um den Eggi anne Wand angelehnt?)



Hast du eigentlich schon die hardflipper Schraube?



Wie machen sich die Reifen (im Schnee)?


----------



## Popeye34 (11. Januar 2011)

MS1980 schrieb:


> der sollte auf jeden Fall steif sein,so wie man es von Syntace gewohnt ist ...welche breite fährst du eigentlich ?



Ich fahre einen 630er Duraflight Carb./31.8, finde die Breite ganz angenehm

Oh ja, das Bike hat nun einen ganz anderen Charakter bekommen. Viel besser so........, was so ein Paar Decals ausmachen

Wirklich sehr viel besser so!


----------



## bikeaddicted (11. Januar 2011)

Kurze, wichtige Frage:


Was haltet ihr eigentlich vom *Easton EC90*???


Abmessungen: 560mm/31,8mm


----------



## Popeye34 (11. Januar 2011)

.


----------



## MS1980 (11. Januar 2011)

bikeaddicted schrieb:


> Kurze, wichtige Frage:
> 
> 
> Was haltet ihr eigentlich vom *Easton EC90*???
> ...


 
das gewicht ist mal ne ansage, bei dem Preis ... 

optisch ist der mir zu matt,aber zu dein Bike sollte der passen, der Rahmen ist auch matt eloxiert,oder täuscht das so ?

dein Bild "Müsing am Haken" is ja mal ...

wo hast du das Bild gemacht:
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/711403

bessere Bilder folgen wenn's abends noch hell ist ...
die Hardflipper schraube ist auch schon drinne, spart ja fast 20gr ...


----------



## bikeaddicted (11. Januar 2011)

MS1980 schrieb:


> [1] das gewicht ist mal ne ansage, bei dem Preis ...
> 
> [2]optisch ist der mir zu matt,aber zu dein Bike sollte der passen, der Rahmen ist auch matt eloxiert,oder täuscht das so ?
> 
> ...




[1] Meinste jetzt den EC90???

Welcher Preis?


[2] Jepp, der Rahmen (Scandium) ist schwarz matt eloxiert 

Der ist baugleich dem Schmolke Scandium-Rahmen...

...und wiegt gerade Mal 1260g in 52cm/20,5" 


[3] Danke!


[4] Ist in Italien, oberhalb der Straße zum Stilfserjoch, etwas unterhalb von Stilfs...

Leider hat die Zeit nicht gereicht, um bis zum Joch zu fahren.

(Sind dem schlechten Wetter in AT geflüchtet... kurz hinter der Grenze wurd's trocken )


[5] Freu' mich!


[6] , spart fast 20 g... Ich füge hinzu: ...und sieht richtig gut aus


----------



## MS1980 (11. Januar 2011)

bikeaddicted schrieb:


> [1] Meinste jetzt den EC90???
> 
> Welcher Preis?
> 
> ...


----------



## mtbmarcus (11. Januar 2011)

MS1980 schrieb:


> danach habe ich auch schon ausschau gehalten, weiß blos nicht ob der den breiten Lenker auch stand hält ...



Wieso soll der nicht passen? Ritchey baut doch auch Rizer. Und für den Vorbau gibt es keine Beschränkungen.
Ich habe meinen WCS UD Vorbau, den Ritchey Superlogic Lenker und die Superlogic-Stütze mit 1000er Schmiergelpapier matt gemacht. Decals sollten bleiben. Hat auch alles geklappt. Paßt jetzt perfekt zum meinem 2010er S-Works HT. Die Teile sehen jetzt so aus wie die Teile an dieser matten Scott Scale 899er Studie.
Werde morgen mal Bilder machen.

Gruß
Marcus


----------



## bikeaddicted (11. Januar 2011)

MS1980 schrieb:


> bikeaddicted schrieb:
> 
> 
> > [1] Meinste jetzt den EC90???
> ...


----------



## Popeye34 (12. Januar 2011)

..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikeaddicted (12. Januar 2011)

Hoffentlich kann er (dich) überzeugen/glücklich machen...



Diese Teile kommen bei mir vielleicht, wenn ich Glück hab', auch an mein Schaltwerk...


----------



## Popeye34 (12. Januar 2011)

Denkst du das nicht? Ich bin sowieso etwas "unsicher" was den Vorbau anbelangt...


----------



## MS1980 (12. Januar 2011)

@ mtbmarcus:
auf die Bilder bin ich ja mal gespannt ...

bei Vorbauten bin ich jetzt auch vorsichtiger, nachdem mein letzter leichter sich dermaßen verdreht hat und eingerissen ist, bei nen 660mm FSA K-Light Riser.

der jetztige ist ja nur 90mm lang und da musst alle schrauben richtig mit drehmoment anziehen, sonst merkst auch wie der spiel hat ...

deswegen bin ich auch noch am überlegen, naja bei ebay bietet einer gerade nen UD an, mal schauen ...

@Bikeaddicted:
das mit Sommer steht auf jeden Fall, habe meiner Freundin das schon erzählt, wird denn meine Hochzeitsreise ... 
sie will ja nicht mit ...


----------



## mtbmarcus (12. Januar 2011)

Und hier ist das Bild
Sieht in Natura allerdings nicht so fleckig aus.




Gruß
Marcus


----------



## MS1980 (12. Januar 2011)

ja doch, hat was und sieht passend zu dein Lack aus ...

ich hätte aber gerne was schwarz glänzendes, passend zu mein Rahmen 

mir ist heute beim fahren aufgefallen das ich mit mein allerwertensten immer nach vorne rutsche, liegt das an den versatz von der Stütze?

mit der alten Stütze war das kein thema ...


----------



## Popeye34 (12. Januar 2011)

klar liegt's am Versatz.
Du solltest einen "kürzeren" Vorbau wählen um dies auszugleichen....


----------



## MS1980 (12. Januar 2011)

werde morgen den sattel mal nach vorne schieben, mal schauen ob sich was ändert ...

will ja nicht umsonst geld aus geben, oder es liegt daran das ich jetzt vorne so weit unten bin, sonst war's ja min. 1-2 cm höher durch die andere Gabel, und die Sattelstütze war auch noch nie so weit raus gezogen


----------



## bikeaddicted (12. Januar 2011)

MS1980 schrieb:


> @ mtbmarcus:
> auf die Bilder bin ich ja mal gespannt ...
> 
> bei Vorbauten bin ich jetzt auch vorsichtiger, nachdem mein letzter leichter sich dermaßen verdreht hat und eingerissen ist, bei nen 660mm FSA K-Light Riser.
> ...



Ich habe ein ähnliches Problem:


Mein Ritchey WCS 4Axis in 120mm (Klemmung 31,8mm) fühlt sich weich an.


(Was meinst du mit *SPIEL*?)


Beim Fahren macht es sich in nicht allzu großer Lenkpräzision bemerkbar...


...im Stand, wie folgt.

Vorderrad zwischen die (gut trainierten) Schenkel geklemmt, dann am Lenker abwechselnd links und rechts gezogen:

Mit Kraft lässt sich die Vorbau-Lenker-Kombi ca. 1-2cm zu den Seiten ziehen.


Wirkt auf mich wenig vertrauenserweckend...



Was meint IHR?




Den UD-4Axis find' ich richtig schick  


...passt aber nur zu matten Rahmen...





Unnötig Geld ausgeben ist immer Käse...


----------



## Popeye34 (13. Januar 2011)

.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikeaddicted (13. Januar 2011)

Danke xzippo für deine Antwort!

(Dein F129 würde sich mit meinem, verglichen mit deinem (breiten) 630er Duraflite, 580er Lenker denke ich nicht so stark verdrehen...)

Soll das heißen, ich muss mir um die Steifigkeit des Vorbaus keine Gedanken (mehr) machen?



Aber trotzdem müsste es doch (noch) steifere geben...


Der WCS Carbon 4Axis wird ja auch damit beworben, dass er dreimal so steif ist, wie der ohne Carbonummantelung.


Was meint ihr?


----------



## mtbmarcus (13. Januar 2011)

xzippo schrieb:


> Ich Denke das dieser "Flex" "Normal" ist, mein Stabiler F129 verhält sich genau so, wenn ich von Vorne am Lenker diese Bewegung mache... Ist ja wie ein Hebel, um so länger der Lenker um so doller merkt/Spürt man den "Flex", wenn's nicht nachgeben würde, wären viele Vorbauten sehr schnell an dieser stelle gebrochen!
> 
> Der UD 4Axis ist wunderschön, aber mit ca 130g (?) nicht der leichteste...



Wie kommst Du auf 130gr



Ist ein 110er.

Jetzt macht doch mal wegen der Steifigkeit nicht so einen Wind. Die Vorbauten die hier im Gepräch sind sind alle ausreichend steif. Den Ritchey fahre ich mit einem 660er Lenker und 81kg. Null Problem! Syntace hatte ich auch schon. Kein Unterschied. Jetzt Achtung. Am steifsten kommt mir der Extralite UltraStem OC 120mm mit 97gr. vor.

Gruß
Marcus


----------



## bikeaddicted (13. Januar 2011)

Morgen!


Marcus, ist denn der Carbon-WCS nicht steifer, als der Alu-WCS?


Mittlerweile benötigte ich einen 25,4er Vorbau...

Da dürfte der leichte Extralite wieder weniger steif sein...


Ist aber interessant, dass sich der Leichtbau-Vorbau am steifsten anfühlt...


Gibt's den UD-WCS auch als 25,4er?


----------



## MS1980 (13. Januar 2011)

@ Marcus:
das der extralite Vorbau nun steifer sein soll,berrascht mich jetzt auch ganz schn, der wiegt ja echt nix mehr ...
das teil ist aber auch wat gei...    nur der Preis ist zum 
naja, vielleicht  ....

achja, gibts zu dein Bike auch ne Teile Liste mit gewichte?

@Bikeaddictet:
ich habe auch davon geht das der Carbon ummantelte steifer sein soll als standart, aber ob das auch stimmt weiss ich auch nicht, das ist mein erster Ritchey ...


----------



## bikeaddicted (13. Januar 2011)

Seid gegruesst! 

(ue, ss, da meine Tastatur spinnt)



Ich habe da eine wichtige und eiliger Frage:

Welchen dieser Vorbauten (alle in 25,4/120mm)


Syntace Superforce

Syntace F139

Syntace F99

Tioga

Easton EA50

Ritchey WCS


findet IHR am besten in Sachen Steifigkeit???



Es soll da ein Leichtbau-Lenker (aber in DH-Ausfhrung) eines namhaften deutschen Herstellers mit einem roten Emblem werden 



Wer weis, vielleicht ist das nur ein Marketing-Zweck, weshalb Ritchey eine hhere Steifigkeit verspricht...

...aber theoretisch sollt's schon stimmen...


----------



## MS1980 (13. Januar 2011)

war mal gerade auf der syntace Seite und da gibt es sogar eine Kompatibilittsliste fr die vorbauten, echt super sowas ...
hier mal nen Link:
http://www.syntace.de/misc/popup/detail.cfm?pk=1240

zu den anderen kann ich nichts weiter sagen,außer Ritchey. der ist gut,wenn mit drehmoment gearbeitet wird ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikeaddicted (13. Januar 2011)

Danke für die Liste!



Nur was bringt mir die?


----------



## Popeye34 (13. Januar 2011)

Ich wollt niemanden beleidigen 
Hier gesehen: *Ritchey - WCS 4Axis Matrix Carbon Vorbau 31,8mm - UD*

Oder ist es gar nicht der selbe?


----------



## MS1980 (13. Januar 2011)

@bikeaddicted:
ich dachte da steht was hilfreiches drinne, konnte nicht richtig schauen,weil auf arbeit war und wir da eigentlichn nicht ins Netz sollen ...

die empfehlen aber ihren Carbon Lenker nur mit dem F99, wieso auch immer ...

der superforce scheint ja das Hardcore - Teil zu sein was steifigkeit angeht,zumindestens auf der Seite ...

@Xzippo:
ja das hört sich doch gut an, denn wird mein nächster wohl nen UD werden, aber nicht zu dem Preis ...


----------



## MS1980 (13. Januar 2011)

bikeaddicted schrieb:


> Es soll da ein Leichtbau-Lenker (aber in DH-Ausfhrung) eines namhaften deutschen Herstellers mit einem roten Emblem werden


 
hÃ¶rt sich nach schmolke an ...

den F99 bekommst bei ebay fÃ¼r 49â¬ schon, neu !!!
http://cgi.ebay.de/SYNTACE-F99-VORB...ort_Radsport_Fahrradteile&hash=item1c1892728a


----------



## Popeye34 (13. Januar 2011)

.


----------



## bikeaddicted (13. Januar 2011)

MS1980 schrieb:


> hört sich nach schmolke an ...


.
.
.






...so ist es 



*Was meint IHR?*


Lieber 'nen *WCS* Alu oder *F139*???


Ist sehr wichtig!!!




Hier die anderen Bilder und welche des wohl stabilsten Lenkers überhaupt: dem Carbontex-Lenker!!!

Mit eingeklebten/eingebackenen "Stopfen" aus Carbon...


Kann man als Baseball-Schläger verwenden, Autos mit klein hacken, auf Bordsteinkanten prügeln, ihm ist nichts 


Oder man verwendet ihn als Lenker...​


----------



## bikeaddicted (13. Januar 2011)

xzippo schrieb:


> eine frage am Rande, welche bezahlbare und einigermaßen genaue (+-10g) Hängewaage soll ich kaufen?
> Welche benutzt ihr denn?




Meine ist von MTX

siehe: 






Die gibts auch in schwarz bei eBay: http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=170587340540&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT



Habe mir dazu noch zwei Fleischerhaaken (die größten) besorgt, um's Bike ranhängen zu können.

...mit Isoband abgeklebt...


----------



## MS1980 (13. Januar 2011)

der Lenker hört sich aber sehr robust an ...

als vorbau würde ich den Syntace nehmen ...


meine waage ist auch von ebay für 15,welche genau weiß ich garnicht ...

musst da einfach mal schauen ...


----------



## bikeaddicted (13. Januar 2011)

...das ist er auch 



Gut, dann wird jetzt der Vorbau gekauft...




Bei eBay gibt's zig, wenn nicht hunderte von seiten für den Begriff "Waage"...

...man findet aber auf jeden Fall welche bzw. die Richtige


----------



## MS1980 (13. Januar 2011)

bikeaddicted;7915379 
 
Bei eBay gibt's zig schrieb:
			
		

> ich würde Hängewaage/ Fischwaage eingeben, das sollte reichen ...
> 
> @Xzippo: denn viel spass beim stöbern ...
> 
> ps:  ich habe auch was neues gefunden, wird demnächst mal vorgestellt,wenn die ware da ist ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikeaddicted (13. Januar 2011)

ne neue waage?



da gibt's bei mir bald auch was neues/präzises...


----------



## Popeye34 (14. Januar 2011)

bikeaddicted schrieb:


> ne neue waage?
> 
> 
> 
> da gibt's bei mir bald auch was neues/präzises...




 lass mich raten,   KERN!


----------



## bikeaddicted (14. Januar 2011)

xzippo schrieb:


> lass mich raten,   KERN!



naja fast... G&G 

...http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=180592159812&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT



stimmt, wo ich jetzt mit Schmolke anfange/daher komme, könnte man das erwarten...

habe aber keinen Goldesel... leider...



...die sollte reichen...


----------



## MS1980 (14. Januar 2011)

so nen Esel bräuchte ich auch dringend ...  

meine Brief- und Hängewaage habe ich auch von der Firma, bis jetzt bin damit zufrieden ...

die gewichte stimmen immer ...


----------



## bikeaddicted (14. Januar 2011)

...ist doch top!



*WAS MEINT IHR???

F99 oder F139???*


----------



## MS1980 (14. Januar 2011)

der F99 würde besser zum Schmolke passen ...

und gewichtsmäßig auch ...


----------



## Popeye34 (14. Januar 2011)

F99


----------



## bikeaddicted (14. Januar 2011)

Danke!



Wird gekauft!!!



Spricht mein Gewicht aber nicht gegen ihn?

>>>heavy 89kg... bin nicht der kleinste...


----------



## MS1980 (14. Januar 2011)

oohh ... 

mmmhhhh ... auf der seite von syntace steht aber keine begrenzung, und du willst ja bloß nen kurzen Lenker verbauen ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikeaddicted (14. Januar 2011)

naja, 600mm hat er...


----------



## MS1980 (14. Januar 2011)

das Thema ist meines erachtens nach echt schwer, wie wir schon fest gestellt haben ... 

meist wird's ja doch der eigenene geschmack ... 

und denn hofft man .... das es passt ...


----------



## bikeaddicted (14. Januar 2011)

Darauf läuft es wohl hinaus...



Werde noch ein paar Leute kontaktieren 



Aber danke!


----------



## Popeye34 (14. Januar 2011)

Ich habe 90...
Auf meinem Quantec fuhr ich f99+Dura-Carbon, NP!!!


----------



## MS1980 (14. Januar 2011)

xzippo schrieb:


> Ich habe 90...
> 
> Auf meinem Quantec fuhr ich f99+Dura-Carbon, NP!!!


 

was heißt NP


----------



## mtbmarcus (14. Januar 2011)

No problem


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MS1980 (14. Januar 2011)

hätte ich eigentlich auch drauf kommen können ...

habe mir mal deine Bilder angeschaut, ist nen echt schickes Bike geworden ...  

wie ich sehe hast du auch Hörnchen am Riser ...

werde ich wohl auch wieder machen, sieht zwar komisch aus aber ist funktionell ... 

aber ich sehe leiders kein gesamtgewicht, das würde mich mal intressieren ....


----------



## bikeaddicted (14. Januar 2011)

danke xzippo!

(fühlt sich stabil an, ja?
brauchst hoffentlich schon was an Kraft, um den zu den Seiten oder ähnlich zu biegen, nicht?)


dann müsste das bei mir klar gehen 



@mtbmarcus: ist echt noch viel besser geworden, als dein vorheriges 



so harmonisch ...

...bis auf die Gabel 



Hast dich noch nicht dem 10fach Zug angeschlossen...



unter 9kg?

...bestimmt 



Die Rahmenfarbe und die Kurbel (+Pedale) sind sowas von schön 



Sind die Race-Felgen nicht etwas unterdimensioniert???



schön, das mit den Eclipse-Schläuchen 

...bei vielen halten sie...


----------



## mtbmarcus (14. Januar 2011)

Gewicht laut Kernwaage und Liste 8.480gr.

Live wirkt die Gabel wesentlich stimmiger als auf den Bildern.

Eclipse werde ich später nur vorne fahren. Hinten Milch. So bin ich letzte Saison ohne Panne gefahren. 
Durch die geringere Belastung vorne scheint dies die bessere Lösung vor allem wenn man mal schnell den Reifen wechseln muß. Gewicht ist in etwas gleich.

Die leichten Notubes-Felgen fahre ich schon seit es sie gibt ohne Probleme.
Dank Fully und dem niedrigeren Reifendruck den man mittlerweile fährt ist die Belastung für die Felgen nicht mehr so heftig. 

Hörnchen und Riser sehen wirklich nicht so toll aus. Aber man vereint halt das Beste aus zwei Welten.

Wahrscheinlich muß ich dem Vorbau wegen dem Lenker noch in einen mit 110mm tauschen. Muß aber erst einmal ein paar Meter fahren.

Schade daß AX die Stütze nicht in UD anbietet. Hatte mal angefragt. Machen sie aber im Moment noch nicht. Lenker bieten sie ja so an.

Gruß
Marcus


----------



## MS1980 (14. Januar 2011)

mtbmarcus schrieb:


> Gewicht laut Kernwaage und Liste 8.480gr.
> 
> 
> Hörnchen und Riser sehen wirklich nicht so toll aus. Aber man vereint halt das Beste aus zwei Welten.
> ...


 
8,4kg ist echt der Hammer für nen Fully ... 

habe auch schon überlegt mir die stütze mit schwarzen Klarlack überlackieren zu lassen,wegen der optik ...

den vorbau nochmal tauschen ist ja net so schön, weil doch recht teuer das Teil ...

ne dunkle gabel würde besser aussehen, glaube ich ...


----------



## bikeaddicted (14. Januar 2011)

mtbmarcus schrieb:


> Gewicht laut Kernwaage und Liste 8.480gr.
> 
> Live wirkt die Gabel wesentlich stimmiger als auf den Bildern.
> 
> ...



WAU! 


Stimmt, musste deutlich unter 9 sein...



Aber sogar unter 8,5...



Na gut, dir reicht die Race-Felge... Bist doch ziemlich leicht...



Ich fahre hinten mit Schlauch, vorne mit Milch... So ist der HR relativ hart bzw. rollt besser, als es bei mir mit Milch möglich ist und vorne hab' ich den besseren Grip...



In AT war ich noch mit Milch v/h unterwegs... Auch keine einzige Panne...



Gegen Hörnchen und Riser habe ich nichts einzuwänden 

Schaut vielleicht nicht so genial aus, fährt es sich aber...



AX wird UD-Stützen bestimmt demnächst bringen


----------



## bikeaddicted (14. Januar 2011)

was haltet ihr von der hier?: http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=180592159812&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


3000g Kapazität
0,1g Genauigkeit
6 versch. Wiegeeinheiten und, und, und...


sieht zwar genau so aus, wie die China-Waagen für 1-5 Euro, aber steht G&G D) drauf und hat 'ne Größere Kapazität...


----------



## mtbmarcus (15. Januar 2011)

bikeaddicted schrieb:


> was haltet ihr von der hier?: http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=180592159812&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
> 
> 
> 3000g Kapazität
> ...





Die habe ich auch seit zwei Wochen. Scheint sehr genau zu sein.
Hab sie mit einem ganzen Schwung zwei  Münzen getestet. hat auf 0,1 genau gepaßt. Könnte zwar für manches Teil etwas größer sein. Aber geht schon.
http://euro.raddos.de/deutsch/muenzen.php

Gruß
Marcus


----------



## bikeaddicted (15. Januar 2011)

mtbmarcus schrieb:


> Die habe ich auch seit zwei Wochen. Scheint sehr genau zu sein.
> Hab sie mit einem ganzen Schwung zwei â¬ MÃ¼nzen getestet. hat auf 0,1 genau gepaÃt. KÃ¶nnte zwar fÃ¼r manches Teil etwas grÃ¶Ãer sein. Aber geht schon.
> http://euro.raddos.de/deutsch/muenzen.php
> 
> ...



Cool, danke!

HÃ¶rt sich echt gut an 



Muss mir eine zulegen.



Der Link funzt net...


----------



## mtbmarcus (15. Januar 2011)

Bei mir schon


----------



## bikeaddicted (15. Januar 2011)

doch, jetzt hat's gefunzt! 

(ging nur auf dem Phone nicht...)


Sind die Gewichte der Münzen wirklich alle gleich (z.B. bei der 1-Cent-Münze)?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MS1980 (15. Januar 2011)

bikeaddicted schrieb:


> Sind die Gewichte der Münzen wirklich alle gleich (z.B. bei der 1-Cent-Münze)?


 
habe mal spaßenshalber 10 stk 10cent münzen nachgewogen und die gewichte stimmen nicht übereinander ...  

wäre ja echt erstaunlich gewesen wenn alle Münzen das selbe gewicht haben würden ...


----------



## bikeaddicted (15. Januar 2011)

MS1980 schrieb:


> habe mal spaßenshalber 10 stk 10cent münzen nachgewogen und die gewichte stimmen nicht übereinander ...
> 
> wäre ja echt erstaunlich gewesen wenn alle Münzen das selbe gewicht haben würden ...



vielleicht spinnt die waage  



...ist ja massenware... sowohl waage als auch cent...


----------



## Popeye34 (18. Januar 2011)

so mein Vorbau ist nun angekommen, 108 grämmchen auf 100mm ...


----------



## bikeaddicted (18. Januar 2011)

Was macht er optisch für 'nen Eindruck?


Relativ leicht isser 



Mein F99 kommt morgen/übermorgen an und das Titankit auch.


Neue Reifen und Schläuche sind da...


HR komplett: 1694g

VR (mit Milch, Roro): 1300g (ist fast alles an Flüssigkeit verdunstet...)


...und bei der Tour am Sonntag ist anfangs weiße Flüssigkeit rumgespritzt


----------



## Popeye34 (19. Januar 2011)

Das Titan war bei mir schon dabei , der Eindruck ist Wertig und er passt super zu Stomp!
Das Carbonausleger-Set (roter Alu Bolzen/Titanlink) ist auch gekommen, 14 Gramm leichter zum Orig. 


Bist du sicher das die "weiße Flüssigkeit" vom Laufrad kam


----------



## bikeaddicted (19. Januar 2011)

So, hier endlich die versprochenen Teile:




 













Und noch die kompletten Laufräder:

(leichter Schlauch/Mantel vorne, schwerer Schlauch/Mantel hinten)









Tubeless ist schon eine Gewichtsersparnis... mit RoRo und Milch wog das VR beispielsweise 1300g... obwohl der Reifen 106g schwerer ist, als der Flyweight...


----------



## Popeye34 (19. Januar 2011)

ufff, die Schläuche sind aber schwer Mensch... Ich habe sie bei mir herumliegen, evtl. ein versuch im Sommer..


----------



## bikeaddicted (19. Januar 2011)

Danke für die Bilder!



Der Ausleger ist echt schön! 

Gleichfarbige Schrauben fände ich jetzt schöner... Aber das Stomp hat ja wieder schwarz und auch rot am Rahmen...



Also der Vorbau will mir nicht gefallen...

...vielleicht tut er es ja in Verbindung mit dem Rad besser...

Aber glänzen tut er, wie der Rahmen auch... Sollte passen 




Zu den Latexschläuchen:


Weis nicht, ob ich's hier geschrieben habe, glaube nicht, deshalb zitiere ich mich Mal selbst:




bikeaddicted schrieb:


> Morgen gibt's auch 'nen Latexschlauch für hinten... und Straßenreifen...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Tubeless ist mir hinten zu weich...

...und diese Leichtbauschläuche halten nicht...


Mein Feund fährt Eclipse...und hat Glück...

Bekannte fahren Latex... Haben keine Platten 


Und wenn ich mich zwischen der Einsparung von 80g und dem nach Hause schieben/bzw. fer Beförderung dorthin mit den öffentlichen Verkehrsmitteln (vorher muss man diese auch erst erreichen!!!) entscheiden kann, schei? ich was auf die 80g 


Vielleicht fliegt der Schlauch vorne wieder... aber mit Milch ist's halt 'ne ziemliche Sauerei... :kotz:

Und ein großer Zeitaufwand...


----------



## -JONAS- (19. Januar 2011)

Hallo,

mal eine kurze Zwischenfrage, wie zufrieden bist du mit den Maxxis reifen ? (maxlight...)
(Fahrbericht)


gruß und danke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikeaddicted (19. Januar 2011)

-JONAS- schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> mal eine kurze Zwischenfrage, wie zufrieden bist du mit den Maxxis reifen ? (maxlight...)
> (Fahrbericht)
> ...



Hi Jonas!


Kann schon Mal sagen, dass sie extrem gut rollen und am Asphalt kleben!


Falls die Straßen gleich noch trocknen sollten (bis vor 1h war's die ganze Zeit trocken ), steht eine etwas längere Testfahrt bevor 

Werde dann berichten..


Also wenn du fahren kannst, wie mein Freund, dann ist der auch in leichtem Gelände richtig geil...


Möchtest du dir auch welche für die Straße zulegen... und kannst dich aber nicht zwischen dem Furious Fred entscheiden?


----------



## -JONAS- (19. Januar 2011)

Hallo,

nein, fahre für's Gelände RoRo und wollte nur mal wissen, ob man so einen "semi-slick" wirklich auch im Gelände fahren kann.. Aber anscheinend nimmst du ihn ja nur für die Straße ?

gruß,
Jonas


----------



## MS1980 (19. Januar 2011)

hallo Leute ...  

wie ich sehe habt ihr alle fleißig neue Teile für's Bike,

schön das ich nicht alleine bin ...

mein Postbote war heute da und hat folgendes gebracht


















der Lenker sieht am Stompi echt hammer aus ... 

probefahrt steht morgen an, 

den Schlauch werde ich freitag montieren und samstag probefahren ...

@Xzippo:

habe mir den Vorbau jetzt auch geholt, aus der Schweiz

danke an Fitnessfahrer  ....

gewicht und preis waren unschlagbar ...

@Bikeaddicted:

sind die Maxxis nicht superschmal? aber das gewicht ist echt


----------



## bikeaddicted (19. Januar 2011)

Außer'm CUBE-Design gefällt der Lenker 



Sieht man überhaupt das Carbon 



So schwer???

Wahrscheinlich durch den Lack...


- Entlacken (abschleifen) und polieren  -



Kannst Glück haben mit dem Schlauch... 

Leicht isser 

...nur teuer...




Bin ebenfalls gespannt, wie der PRC-Vorbau am Rad aussehen wird!




310er sind 1,95" breit.

Reicht absolut für die Straße und leichtes Gelände.

Wenn das Wetter es zulässt, gibt's die Probefahrt 



Ja, das Gewicht stimmt mich zufrieden...



Werde noch über das Fahrverhalten & Co. berichten


----------



## MS1980 (19. Januar 2011)

bikeaddicted schrieb:


> Außer'm CUBE-Design gefällt der Lenker
> 
> Sieht man überhaupt das Carbon
> 
> ...


 
ich finde die farben super, auch wenn vielleicht bissl schwer ...

entlacken fällt somit erstmal aus, aber vielleicht wird er noch 2cm kürzer

*VR-3 getestet*





auf der härtesten und realitäts- getreuesten Testmaschine der Welt nach Prüfstandard DH 2002.4.

Gewicht: 189g
Breite: 680mm
Kröpfung: 12°
Rise: 10mm


mal sehen wann der Ritchey eintrifft, denn wird verglichen wer besser ist ...


----------



## bikeaddicted (19. Januar 2011)

MS1980 schrieb:


> ich finde die farben super, auch wenn vielleicht bissl schwer ...
> 
> entlacken fällt somit erstmal aus, aber vielleicht wird er noch 2cm kürzer
> 
> ...



Der Test wurde mit Schmolke zusammen entwickelt...




Aber gut, dann isser eben sehr stabil 

Ach, so breit 

Bin schon auf deinen Eindruck beim Fahren gespannt!


Und wenn dir das Design gefällt...


Stimmt ja. Der Ritchey kommt auch...

...für welchen du dich bloß entscheiden wirst...






-JONAS- schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> nein, fahre für's Gelände RoRo und wollte nur mal wissen, ob man so  einen "semi-slick" wirklich auch im Gelände fahren kann.. Aber  anscheinend nimmst du ihn ja nur für die Straße ?
> 
> ...



Ach so.

Fahre ja auch den RoRo.

Welche Breite fährst du?

HT oder Fully?

Federweg?

(Daten sind dazu, dass ich besser mit meinem Rad vergleichen kann )


Ja, primär soll er als Straßenreifen dienen... wenn der Wald voll mit Schnne/Eis ist, die Straßen aber befahrbar sind...


Aber er geht eigentlich auch gut im Gelände...

...sicherlich ist er aber nicht gemacht für Schotterwege, nasse Anstiege mit Blättern & Co.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikeaddicted (19. Januar 2011)

So, Titankit für den F99 ist da!

Mit 4x Stahlunterlegscheiben. (>an den Schrauben, die liegen...)








Gewicht komplett liegt jetzt bei




kg



Und noch Mal das Rad am Haken:









Finde, dass sie nicht sooo toll aussehen... Vielleicht tun sie's ja im Freien...




Sorry, für die Bildquali der Waage und des Rades!

Fotografieren funzt um 4:30h nicht mehr so gut...


----------



## Popeye34 (20. Januar 2011)

So sieht's aus:






 



Ich finde er er ist wie für's Stomp gemacht!


@bikeaddicted

Wieso machst du dein Spacerturm nicht weg, den Vorbau Positiv wieder drauf und du hast bessere Optik, keine Ergonomie-einbußen und zu guter letzt knackst du evtl. die 9


----------



## bikeaddicted (20. Januar 2011)

xzippo schrieb:


> So sieht's aus:
> 
> *- BILD -
> 
> ...



Wow!

Sieht super aus! 


Die Klemmung passt ja Mal genial zur Fox 

Die Aufschrift harmoniert sehr gut mit den Rahmendecors 


Wenn er beim Fahren noch überzeugen sollte...




Vorbau positiv hatte ich schon mit dem WCS angedacht.

...sieht mMn nicht so toll aus... widerum sauberer, aufgeräumter und leichter...


Negativ montiert ist der Vorbau parallel zum Oberrohr - das mag ich -


Aber danke für den Vorschlag!

Werde ihn Mal positiv anbauen und die Spacer oben draufpacken...


Wie wär's denn mit 'nem konischen 20-25mm Spacer?


----------



## FloriLori (20. Januar 2011)

@ xzippo Was hast du denn für einen Aufkleber am Oberrohr der kommt mir so unbekannt vor. Eigenanfertigung? Sonst gefällt mir das Rad sehr gut. 
Nutzt du nur 50% deines Federwegs vorn oder täuscht das?


----------



## MS1980 (20. Januar 2011)

der Vorbau sieht am Stompi echt gut aus, auch von den farben her ...

ich wollte meinen eigentlich cleanen, aber eigentlich zu schade, mal sehen ... 

heute mal ne Probefahrt gemacht und der Lenker ist echt nen 

der liegt so super in der Hand wegen der Biegung und ich sitz wieder richtig gut und nicht so gestreckt.

aber der ist doch ganz schön breit, werde den wohl doch noch kürzen, aber erst wenn der Ritchey da ist und ich beide verglichen habe.

der Ritchey ist gewichttechnisch intressant aber, ob der auch so gut in der Hand liegt muss man (Ich) sehen ...


----------



## bikeaddicted (20. Januar 2011)

...Performance/Kontrolle/Komfort vor Gewicht


----------



## Popeye34 (21. Januar 2011)

Flohjob schrieb:


> @ xzippo Was hast du denn für einen Aufkleber am Oberrohr der kommt mir so unbekannt vor. Eigenanfertigung? Sonst gefällt mir das Rad sehr gut.
> Nutzt du nur 50% deines Federwegs vorn oder täuscht das?



Hi!

Du sollst auf den Vorbau schauen, nicht auf die Gabel. 
Im Normalfall nutze ich im Gelände schon mehr als 50% des Federwegs, In diesem Fall war es eine "Grundlagenrunde" auf Flachland (Teer), wo es höchstens mal über einen Bordstein geht um über die Straße....

Der "komische" Sticker auf dem Oberrohr, war nach dem Rahmentausch mit drauf. 
Hatte "Knackgeräusche" im Wiegetritt, also wurde das Rad über meinen Händler zu Simplon geschickt, nach 2 Wochen hatte ich einen nagelneuen Hauptrahmen. Grund fürs Knacken war wohl ein gelöstes Lager..




MS1980 schrieb:


> der Vorbau sieht am Stompi echt gut aus, auch von den farben her ...
> 
> ich wollte meinen eigentlich cleanen, aber eigentlich zu schade, mal sehen ...
> 
> ...



Ja, der Vorbau hat mich wirklich Überrascht, war anfangs Skeptisch....
Cleanen würde ich ihn nicht, warum auch?

Der Vector ist doch eigentlich eine Cubeedition, oder? Schön und Ergonomisch ist er aber trotzdem.


----------



## MS1980 (21. Januar 2011)

ja ist ne Cube - Edition, und bekommt man eigentlich so auch nicht zu kaufen ... 

aber Ebay machts möglich ... 

heute kam mein Paket aus China und alles ohne extra Kosten wie das letzte Mal. versandzeit nur 2Wochen ...

erste begutachtung: gute Quali und super Finish, das UD kommt hier richtig gut rüber, besser als beim Syntace ...

gewicht ist auch klar drunter und der erste fahreindruck verlief auch positiv ... 

hier mal paar Bilder:













soll 165gr heißen. wenn's Wetter morgen mitspielt steht ne 3std Tour an zum Testen ...


----------



## bikeaddicted (21. Januar 2011)

schön!


gewicht scheint ja wie angegeben zu sein...



aber das gewebe haut mich jetzt nicht wirklich vom hocker...


OK, nehme da AX als maßstab...



bin schon gespannt auf den tour-eindruck... ob er mit in den harz kommt...




btw: ist's der aus'er bucht?

hätte mir den auch fast gekauft...


----------



## MS1980 (21. Januar 2011)

bikeaddicted schrieb:


> schön!
> 
> aber das gewebe haut mich jetzt nicht wirklich vom hocker...
> 
> ...


 

Jup is aus der Bucht für grademal 70 ... 

um die Hälfe günstiger als hier im Lande ... 

das Finish is echt Top und schimmert richtig toll in der Sonne ... 

und zu AX kann ich leiders nichts sagen, hatte ich noch nie ...

wieso hätte ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikeaddicted (21. Januar 2011)

MS1980 schrieb:


> wieso hätte ?



...weil ich früh genug den mit den roten aufklebern bzw. den anderen bekommen habe


----------



## MS1980 (21. Januar 2011)

achso ... 

aber du fährst doch nur Flat, das is ja nen Riser, oder wäre dir das egal?

habe mir heute mal meine alten Griffe raufgezogen weil diese dicker sind und besser in der Hand liegen als die dünnen Moosgummi Teile ...

und Zack ist die Waage bei 9,65kg, das geht ja mal garnicht ... 

gibt's leichte aber dickere Griffe als die die Hitemp42?

sind dem Ritchey Teilen in der dicke ähnlich. ...

Hitemp wiegen 11gr das Paar ...!!!


----------



## bikeaddicted (21. Januar 2011)

MS1980 schrieb:


> achso ...
> 
> aber du fährst doch nur Flat, das is ja nen Riser, oder wäre dir das egal?
> 
> ...



also ich hätte den (low) riser ausprobiert 


komfort geht vor 

auch bei den griffen 



versuch mal, die pronghorn-griffe zu finden... sind (fast???) so leicht, wie die hitemp, aber vieeel ergonomischer/komfortabler


----------



## Popeye34 (21. Januar 2011)

Also der Ritchey Lenker ist sehr schön! Er passt mit Sicherheit sehr gut zum Stomp, da die UD Optik, der von Simplon ähnelt..

Wie wäre es anstelle von Griffen, Lenkerband zu versuchen?


----------



## bikeaddicted (21. Januar 2011)

xzippo schrieb:


> Wie wäre es anstelle von Griffen, Lenkerband zu versuchen?



...sieht meist hässlich aus...


----------



## MS1980 (22. Januar 2011)

hallo Leute 
heute war ich mal RICHTIG unterwegs mit dem Bike um mal zu testen wie es so taugt....

vorher noch fix den Ritchey ran und vorne den Eclipse rein und denn los ... 

die stecke heute war doch technisch sehr anspruchsvoll mit vielen Wurzeln und emensen kurzen steilen Anstiegen (siehe Fotos) 

erster eindruck, der hinterbau ist supersoft und nimmt alles mit , am berg jedoch sehr starkes wippen ohne Propedal

die Sid ist doch relativ straff dagegen und ein wenig überfordert, mit mehr negativ Druck ist sie swar anfangs sensibler allerdings hat sie denn nur 90mm FW  

der Ritchey hat alles top überstanden und das fahren war sehr angenehm, allerdings habe ich an den Anstiegen die Barends vermisst.

zusammen mit meinen alten SQ Griffen war das fahren auf ebener strecke schön, aber an anstiegen und Abstiegen nicht das wahre da sie sehr dick sind und das etwas stört ...

also weiter suchen ...
hier noch paar bilder :














gesamtstrecke ca. 26km und 300hm,fahrzeit 2std


----------



## mtbmarcus (22. Januar 2011)

165gr. sind schwer. Meine beiden lagen meist bei ca. 145gr.
Bei China wäre ich vorsichtig. Ich hatte mal gelesen daß es da Fälschungen gegeben hat.

Gruß
Marcus


----------



## MS1980 (22. Januar 2011)

ok, habe davon noch nichts gehört ...

wie gesagt, nach der Fahrt heute über die Wurzel Teppiche, hat der keine macken gezeigt ... hoffen wir mal weiter so ...

obwohl der Preis hat mich auch erst stutzig gemacht, 

hat einer paar gute Griff Vorschläge für mich?


----------



## nexx (22. Januar 2011)

MS1980 schrieb:


> hat einer paar gute Griff VorschlÃ¤ge fÃ¼r mich?




Ich fahre die Ritchey True Grip WCS (2009er Modell) seit einigen hundert KM und fÃ¼hle mich pudelwohl.
Die sind etwas dicker, damit super passend fÃ¼r meine groÃen HÃ¤nde und gut "gepolstert".
Alternative: Procraft Superlight.
Beides unter 10â¬


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtbmarcus (22. Januar 2011)

Warum wirft eigentlich keiner diese hier in den Raum?
http://r2-bike.com/Extralite-griffe-grips-Moosgummi
Sind auf jeden Fall dicker als Hitemp und auch nicht zu weich. Zudem halten sie bei mir auch gut.

Gruß
Marcus


----------



## sellyoursoul (22. Januar 2011)

.......dann schmeiß ich mal noch die Extralite Ultragrips ins Rennen


----------



## sellyoursoul (22. Januar 2011)

mtbmarcus schrieb:


> Warum wirft eigentlich keiner diese hier in den Raum?
> http://r2-bike.com/Extralite-griffe-grips-Moosgummi
> Sind auf jeden Fall dicker als Hitemp und auch nicht zu weich. Zudem halten sie bei mir auch gut.
> 
> ...




....da war ich wohl zu langsam, guter Tip!!


----------



## mtbmarcus (22. Januar 2011)

Zwei Dumme ein Gedanke


----------



## bikeaddicted (22. Januar 2011)

nexx schrieb:


> Ich fahre die Ritchey True Grip WCS (2009er Modell) seit einigen hundert KM und fÃ¼hle mich pudelwohl.
> Die sind etwas dicker, damit super passend fÃ¼r meine groÃen HÃ¤nde und gut "gepolstert".
> Alternative: Procraft Superlight.
> Beides unter 10â¬



SchÃ¶ne Bilder erstmal!

Die Strecke schaut so aus, wie bei mir im Grunewald...



Zu den Griffen:


Die Ritcheys kÃ¶nnten gut sein...


Aber die Procraft, die ich selbst am Rad habe, sind keineswegs komfortabel 


Wie gesagt, die Pronghorn sind spitze 



 ...die SID ist halt keine Trail-Gabel... bzw. scheint es nicht zu sein... schade...




Ãbrigens: Die Maxxlite (1,95" breit) sind der Hit!

Rollen leicht, sind auch auf Waldwegen und (leicht) verschneitem bzw. nassem Untergrund griffig. 

Der Rocket Ron kommt net so schnell wieder an's Rad


----------



## MS1980 (22. Januar 2011)

die Ritchey True Grip WCS, sind ja von der Form genauso wie meine Hitemp nur viel schwerer ... die 6 eckform ist auch net mein Ding ...

Extralite Ultragrips hatte ich auch schon im Auge, mal sehen, kosten ja nicht die Welt ... 

die Procraft wollte ich auch schon kaufen, aber irgendwie bin ich von abgekommen ... 

die Strecke ist in den Harburger Bergen und das sind Bilder vom X-Trail ( europäischer Fernwanderweg) und der hat es echt in sich ...
zudem war das den ganzen Tag schon nebelig und dadurch auch sehr nass und rutschig auf dem Holz ...

aber alles gut überstanden, ohne auf maul zu packen ...

das mit der Sid ist auch echt doof, werde sie wohl nach der Hochzeit, wenn wieder geld da ist tauschen gegen ne Fox,
meine alte war da echt um Welten besser


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikeaddicted (23. Januar 2011)

MS1980 schrieb:


> Extralite Ultragrips hatte ich auch schon im Auge, mal sehen, kosten ja nicht die Welt ...
> 
> *Probier die*
> 
> ...




Tausch die SID 


Echt schöne Strecke


----------



## Popeye34 (23. Januar 2011)

Ich Fahre die Fox F100 RLC FIT (2010) und bin sehr zufrieden damit, sie Harmoniert perfekt mit dem Hinterbau (RP23Boostvalve) ist sehr Steif und kann zudem auch locker mit den Leichten mithalten. Bei einer Länge von 215mm blieb die Waage bei 1430g stehen...
​


----------



## MS1980 (28. Januar 2011)

heute wieder Post bekommen, diesmal aus der Schweiz ...






ist ne 100er Länge und hat noch weiße und rote Bügel für die Lenkerhalterung ...

mal schauen welche es nachher werden ...

achja, das gewicht und die Optik ist ja schon mal richtig gut ...

ps: werde in den nächsten 3 Wochen das Bike mal richtig testen mit verschiedenen Teilen ...

griffe,lenker,vorbau und 10fach kasette ...

wegen Zwangs - Urlaub !!!!


----------



## Popeye34 (28. Januar 2011)

sag ich doch, Cooler Vorbau!

ich habe meines auch fertig, Carbonausleger mit Titanlink & Alubolzen sind nun montiert. Sieht wirklich Klasse aus.

Nun muss nur noch meine Waage kommen, und dann kommt die Wahrheit ans licht..


----------



## MS1980 (28. Januar 2011)

hast davon paar Fotos gemacht?


----------



## Popeye34 (28. Januar 2011)

vom Schaltwerk? Wenn du möchtest kann ich welche einstellen... Ist halt "dein neues Projekt". Könnte ja sein das du etwas dagegen hättest..


----------



## MS1980 (28. Januar 2011)

mein Bike ist ja eigentlich fertig,  ...

eigentlich, naja ....

nee kannst aber ruhig machen, die anderen auch, die vorschläge haben ...

da bin ich ja offen für ...


----------



## Popeye34 (28. Januar 2011)

ok, kommen gleich


----------



## Popeye34 (28. Januar 2011)

So schaut es dann aus:


----------



## MS1980 (28. Januar 2011)

schaut doch gut aus ...,hast aber noch die original schaltrollen drinne,willst die nicht auch tauschen?

wie macht sich so die XTR Kasette?

achja, war dein Bike eigentlich nen komplette Bike, oder auch aufgebaut?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Popeye34 (28. Januar 2011)

MS1980 schrieb:


> schaut doch gut aus ...,hast aber noch die original schaltrollen drinne,willst die nicht auch tauschen?
> 
> wie macht sich so die XTR Kasette?
> 
> achja, war dein Bike eigentlich nen komplette Bike, oder auch aufgebaut?




Ja, sieht wirklich gut aus!
Die Röllchen belasse ich Original, hätte welche in Rot am Renner, aber die machen mir zu viel Radau. Carbonige möchte ich nicht...

Die Kombination  von XTR CN-M980 (neue 10xKette) & XTR Casette ist ein Traum. Schaltet Butterweich und sehr Präzise!

Ich hatte es in der MR-1 (Basic) Variante bestellt, + Fox & den Martas. XTR Gruppe & Tune King/Kong wurde vom Quantec übernommen (siehe Album), Duraflite/SLR hinzugekauft..usw


----------



## MS1980 (28. Januar 2011)

xzippo schrieb:


> Die Röllchen belasse ich Original, hätte welche in Rot am Renner, aber die machen mir zu viel Radau. Carbonige möchte ich nicht...
> 
> 
> 
> Die Kombination von XTR CN-M980 (neue 10xKette) & XTR Casette ist ein Traum. Schaltet Butterweich und sehr Präzise!


 

ich hatte ja 2 Carbon räder verbaut,aber das untere ist jetzt auch weggebrochen und jetzt ist wieder standart unter drinne,oben aber weiterhin carbon

ich bekomme jetzt die tage meine XX 10fach Kasette, und denn mal sehen wie das denn so ist.

mit der 9fach kastte und 10fach shifter war das nicht so dolle...

die shifter haben ja ne feinere abstufung ... 

deswegen gingen nicht alle gänge richtig sauber ...


----------



## Popeye34 (28. Januar 2011)

Das mit den Carbon-Röllchen ist Ärgerlich, bestimmt nicht die Günstigsten gewesen?
Dann lieber Original, laufen am besten, halten am längsten und sind nicht sooo Megaschwer. Alternative wäre evtl. TARX Röllchen, sollen auch sehr gut sein.

Wenn die Gänge nicht sitzen, raste ich förmlich aus.
Die XX 10x ist bestimmt sehr gut, aber leider viel zu Teuer! Ok, wenn die 3x länger heben würde, ja dann


----------



## MS1980 (28. Januar 2011)

die beiden kleinen rollchen waren echt nicht billig, aber man muss ja auch fehlern lernen ...

wollte auch erst ne XTR 10fach,aber die ist

1. fast genau so teuer
2. viel schwerer
3. optisch nicht so schön wie die XX / XG

die sind ja aus einen stück gefräst und lassen sich super gut reinigen ...


----------



## Popeye34 (29. Januar 2011)

Ich habe sie geknackt, -die 10er Mauer. Eine glatte 9,9 für mein 53er Stomp


----------



## MS1980 (29. Januar 2011)

JUHU ...


und merkst du nen unterschied zu vorher?

nachdem ich meine alten und 250gr schwereren Griffe montiert hatte, habe ich schon gemerkt das das Bike vorne schwerer war ... 

jetzt sind die leichten wieder dran, bis die neuen, next woche kommen ...  ,

werde mich morgen wieder melden, jetzt gehts zur party nach Rostock ...

machs gut ...


----------



## Popeye34 (29. Januar 2011)

machs besser


----------



## bikeaddicted (29. Januar 2011)

Klasse XTR! 


Fände nur schwarze Schrauben schöner...


 für sub 10!!!

Durch welche Änderungen haste das Gewicht erreicht?


P.S.: Viel Spaß, Marko!


----------



## Popeye34 (30. Januar 2011)

Folgeende Teile wurden ersetzt:

 Syntace F129 --> PRC Vorbau
 XT Kassette 11-32 & XTR 9xkette --> XTR Kassette & 10x XTR Kette
 XTR Ausleger+Bolzen+Link --> Carbonausleger+Alubolzen+Titanlink+Aluröllchenschr.
 Stahlschrauben Scheiben/Bremssattel --> Titan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikeaddicted (30. Januar 2011)

xzippo schrieb:


> Folgeende Teile wurden ersetzt:
> 
> Syntace F129 --> PRC Vorbau
> XT Kassette 11-32 & XTR 9xkette --> XTR Kassette & 10x XTR Kette
> ...



Hey, cool 


Sind ja alles Änderungen, die das Fahrverhalten nicht negativ beeinflussen 



Welche Zähnekombination hat die Kassette?

Auch 11-32?


Wie fährt sich noch Mal der Vorbau?



Und noch eine Frage:

Letztens in den Alpen war mir die Schaltung zu knackig.

Kleinstes Blatt: 29Z.

Kassette: 11-34Z.


Eine Kassette mit 36er Ritzel als größtes würde mich enorm reizen...


Da gäb's 3 Möglichkeiten:


XT/XTR-Kassette 11-32 + 36er FRM-Ritzel (12er Ritzel wird entfernt, dann 36er hinter das 32er gesteckt; Spacer dazwischen)

...bezweifle die Haltbarkeit des FRM-Ritzels...

Deore 12-36er Kassette (Ritzel werden alle einzeln auf den Freilaufkörper gesteckt, sind nicht, wie bei XT/XTR, auf 'nem Träger, fressen sich leichter in den Freilaufkörper )

XX-Kassette 11-36 + X.O-Twister, umgebaut von fantic + KMC X10SL


Mal abgesehen vom Preis (und evtl. auch Gewicht ), welches "Paket" haltet Ihr für am langlebigsten und am besten funktionierend?

Klarer Preis/Leistungssieger ist schon Mal die Deore...


----------



## Popeye34 (30. Januar 2011)

Hey,

Die Kassette hat eine 11-32er abstufung, mit dem neuen Vorbau bin ich leider noch nicht gefahren, bei gefühlten -80° macht es keinen Spass....


Zu deiner Kassette:

_Ich_ würde die Deore 11-36 als zweitkassette nehmen, ist ja in 2 Minuten umgerüstet...& fertig


----------



## bikeaddicted (30. Januar 2011)

xzippo schrieb:


> Hey,
> 
> Die Kassette hat eine 11-32er abstufung, mit dem neuen Vorbau bin ich leider noch nicht gefahren, bei gefühlten -80° macht es keinen Spass....
> 
> ...



Ah. Danke!

Hätte ich mir auch holen sollen... 


Wenn's trocken ist musste aber unbedingt Mal rausfahren!

Macht richtig Spaß, auf'm gefrorenen Waldboden zu fahren  


Na gut.

Wird dann die Deore... Geht ja schnell mit dem Wechsel... Und so oft bin ich dann doch wieder nicht im (Hoch-) Gebirge...


Da muss die Vernunft auch.Mal siegen...



Aber was hälst Du allgemein von der XX?

Das niedrige Gewicht reizt mich einfach...


----------



## Popeye34 (30. Januar 2011)

.


----------



## bikeaddicted (30. Januar 2011)

xzippo schrieb:


> Das Niedrige Gewicht gepaart mit dem "fast Höchsten" Preis, würde bei _mir_ nur dann Sinn machen, wenn diese auch 2-3x länger hebt!
> 
> Wenn jemand wirklich bereit ist für diese Top verarbeitete-Kassette die Kohle auszugeben um das letzte Grämmchen noch weg zu Zaubern, ist's ja auch ok ...



...das heißt also, die XX hält nicht länger, als z.B. eine 9fach XTR-Kassette...


...die Verarbeitung sagt Dir also, wie auch mir, zu 


Du würdest mir vermutlich zu 'ner 9fach XTR (11-32/34) aus einem Sonderangebot raten...

Wollte ich mir ja schon vor langer Zeit kaufen...

...nur bleibt halt ein Verschleißteil... dafür war mir das gute Geld zu schade...


----------



## Popeye34 (30. Januar 2011)

Wie lange eine XX  hält kann ich nicht sagen, da ich noch keine gefahren bin!

Ich meine damit nur, das wenn die XX fast das doppelte kostet als eine top Kassette (z.b XTR), dann sollte sie auch ca. doppelt so lange halten, dann würde ich mir evtl. auch eine Kaufen.... 

Im Prinzip ist man mit eine XT am besten aufgehoben was das Preis/Leistungsverhältnis angeht (hatte ich bisher immer!), nur wollte ich auch mal die XTR ausprobieren.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikeaddicted (30. Januar 2011)

xzippo schrieb:


> *[1]*Wie lange eine XX  hält kann ich nicht sagen, da ich noch keine gefahren bin!
> 
> *[2]*Ich meine damit nur, das wenn die XX fast das doppelte kostet als eine top Kassette (z.b XTR), dann sollte sie auch ca. doppelt so lange halten, dann würde ich mir evtl. auch eine Kaufen....
> 
> *[3]*Im Prinzip ist man mit eine XT am besten aufgehoben was das Preis/Leistungsverhältnis angeht (hatte ich bisher immer!), nur wollte ich auch mal die XTR ausprobieren.....



1: Ah ja....


2: Hatte ich auch so verstanden 

Preis x 2, dann Leistung x 2


3: Das stimmt.

Gibt es rein vom Schaltgefühl/-geschwindigkeit/-präzision u.ä. einen Unterschied zu XT?


----------



## MS1980 (30. Januar 2011)

bikeaddicted schrieb:


> Preis x 2, dann Leistung x 2
> 
> 
> Gibt es rein vom SchaltgefÃ¼hl/-geschwindigkeit/-prÃ¤zision u.Ã¤. einen Unterschied zu XT?


 
hallo Leute, dann will ich auch mal wieder was dazu geben ...

was den doppelten preis angeht das sehe ich nicht so, man muss halt vergleichen und denn kaufen. obwohl die Preise im Netz wesentlich humaner sind als im Laden selbst.

als ich jetzt ne 10fach brauchte,da habe ich auch Ã¼berlegt, holst dir ne XT fÃ¼r 50, ne XTR fÃ¼r 200â¬, ne X0 fÃ¼r 190â¬ oder ne XX fÃ¼r 215â¬ ...

ich habe mich fÃ¼r die XX in 11-32 entschieden weil das gewicht einfach unschlagbar ist,und die schalt-quali schon bei der XG999 um welten besser war als die XT ...

jetzt muss sie nur noch eintreffen und denn wird der erfahrungsbericht geschrieben ...

habe jetzt nen Angebot vom Kumpel bekommen, meine Sid gegen ne Fox Fit ...

hhmmm ......

eigentlich sollte ich zuschlagen oder ?


----------



## bikeaddicted (30. Januar 2011)

MS1980 schrieb:


> hallo Leute, dann will ich auch mal wieder was dazu geben ...
> 
> was den doppelten preis angeht das sehe ich nicht so, man muss halt vergleichen und denn kaufen. obwohl die Preise im Netz wesentlich humaner sind als im Laden selbst.
> 
> ...



GrÃ¼Ã Dich!


Nur zu, mÃ¶chte ja auch wissen, was Du Ã¼ber die Sache denkst! 



Finde das Gewicht der XX ja auch unschlagbar...

...nur fÃ¼r ein VerschleiÃteil finde ich den Preis Ã¤uÃerst grenzwertig...


(Bei 25â¬ Preisunterschied zw. X.O und XX fÃ¤llt diese Entscheidung doch net sooo schwer...)


Bin schon gespannt auf Deinen Testbericht! 


Wenn das teure SRAM-Zeugs sich so viel besser schaltet, als XT, wird's wohl eine meiner nÃ¤chsten Anschaffungen werden...


(Mit welcher Kette fÃ¤hrst/bist Du gefahren?)


Haste vielleicht 'nen  Vergleich zur XTR?




...Auf jeden Fall bei der Fox zuschlagen 

Welches Modell isses denn genau?


----------



## MS1980 (30. Januar 2011)

bikeaddicted schrieb:


> (Mit welcher Kette fährst/bist Du gefahren?)
> 
> 
> Haste vielleicht 'nen Vergleich zur XTR?
> ...


 
ich bin mit der KMC X 10 sl oder so ähnlich gefahren,und war echt top.

ruck zuck steigt die kette und das ist echt top, speziell wenn man zu spät hochschaltet am steilen Berg ...

nen vergleich zu ner XTR habe ich nicht, da ich immer nur LX bzw XT gefahren bin und damals nicht soviel wert drauf gelegt hatte, da ich anderweitig spass-orientiert war, mit dem Bike ...
(versuche grade alte Bilder zu scannen und werde diese denn mal zeigen)

es ist ne FOX Fit 2010 in schwarz mit 100mm FW, sieht echt gut aus das Teil ...

die Sid hat ja net so überzeugt im Trail ...


----------



## Popeye34 (30. Januar 2011)

eine 11-32 XTR kostet 200! ? Wo hast du denn die gesehen

Mit der Fox wirst du bestimmt Glücklich
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Welch ist's denn genau, die Fox Racing Shox 32 F100 FIT RLC oder nur RL ?


----------



## bikeaddicted (30. Januar 2011)

MS1980 schrieb:


> ich bin mit der KMC X 10 sl oder so ähnlich gefahren,und war echt top.
> 
> ruck zuck steigt die kette und das ist echt top, speziell wenn man zu spät hochschaltet am steilen Berg ...
> 
> ...



Ah!

Cool! ...oder so ähnlich...


Dann muss sie irgendwann gekoft werden...


Na gut. XT ist XTR denke ich schon sehr ähnlich...


Bin gespannt auf die Pics! 




Welche Fit?

Nimm sie!!!


----------



## bikeaddicted (30. Januar 2011)

xzippo schrieb:


> eine 11-32 XTR kostet 200! ? Wo hast du denn die gesehen



er meint glaube ich die 10fach Kassette...


----------



## MS1980 (30. Januar 2011)

xzippo schrieb:


> eine 11-32 XTR kostet 200â¬! ? Wo hast du denn die gesehen
> 
> Mit der Fox wirst du bestimmt GlÃ¼cklich
> 
> ...


 
na hier...
http://www.bike24.net/p117313.html

jetzt keine 11-32 und auch "nur" 180 + versand ... , ist aber ne 10fach, habe ja 2x 10 

es soll wohl eine Fox 32 FRL Fit 100mm sein. 

wuÃte garnicht das es da noch unterschiede gibt?


----------



## Popeye34 (30. Januar 2011)

ok ist die 10 fach.... dann sieht es natürlich wieder anderes aus!

Klar gibt es sie:

RL = rebound+lockout
RLC = rebound+lockout+compression
FIT = geschlossene Dämpfungskartusche anstatt offenem Ölbad


----------



## MS1980 (30. Januar 2011)

ok,aber was ist denn ne 

Fox 32 FRL Fit 100mm F series ?

auf der Fox seite habe ich nichts gefunden, 

ist wohl wieder nen Sondermodell, genauso wie meine Alte Fox.

das war ja ne Fox Float rp 24 und wurde nur für Trek/ gary Fisher hergestellt ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Popeye34 (30. Januar 2011)

sollte die F-series mit Remote Lockout sein


----------



## MS1980 (30. Januar 2011)

denke ich auch...

die gibt es nur bei BMC ...

http://www.bmc-racing.com/ch-de/bikes/2011/mountainbike/model/fourstroke/fs01/standard.html

naja,wenn ich sie bekomme, denn schaue ich mal richtig ...


bis dato ...


----------



## Popeye34 (30. Januar 2011)

MS1980 schrieb:


> denke ich auch...
> 
> die gibt es nur bei BMC ...
> 
> ...



http://cnc-bike.de/product_info.php...10783&osCsid=d484389ea6c132bd80abd844b3bfab8d


----------



## Popeye34 (30. Januar 2011)

http://www.foxracingshox.com/bike/10/forks/32_F-SERIES/RL

Die Schwarze gab/gibt es wohl nur im Komplettbike...


----------



## bikeaddicted (30. Januar 2011)

...der Preis ist heiß...


----------



## MS1980 (31. Januar 2011)

ja schon, allerdings ist die Gabel tapered und somit für die meisten rahmen ungeeignet.

simplon hat diesen neuen standart zwar auch schon, aber nur ab Allmountain, da es ab 100mm erst sinn macht ...

längere Federwege = größere belastungen ...

achja hier mal paar von meinen alten Bikes, mit denen ich in jungen Jahren richtig Spass hatte (treppen droppen in der City usw.)

da hat man die gefahren einfach ignoriert ...











das Cannondale war mein erstes richtig gutes Bike, gekauft `97 für 2100dm und denn zig mal umgebaut, nach 8jahren intensiven quälents, ist die versteifung für den sitzdom gerissen, denn weg ...

das Cube hatte ich mir spontan gekauft als ich mit mein cousin in Hro war beim biken und einer sein Bike geklaut hat, denn hat er mein Cannondale bekommen(zum nach Hause fahren) und ich bin denn damit los geknallt ...
das teil war um welten schwerer als das C-dale. 4jahre gefahren und denn verkauft an nen kumpel,weil zu klein und zu träge,schwer ...


----------



## bikeaddicted (1. Februar 2011)

Also mir fehlen ein wenig die Worte...


...bist früher mehr aus Spaß an'er Airtime gefahren...



Ist das 'ne alte SID am Cannondale?

Traurig, das mit dem Riss...


Kann mir aber vorstellen, dass Du trotz des hohen Gewichts des CUBE ordentlich Spaß mit gehabt hast...



Wieso haste Dir kein C'dale gekauft?


----------



## MS1980 (1. Februar 2011)

Airtime würde ich net sagen ... mehr rumeiern  ...

am C-dale ist war ne Judy XLC verbaut und die war echt super, bald noch besser als die jetzige Sid ...

zum 2ten C-dale hat mein geld denn nicht mehr gereicht, und war ja erstma vorgewarnt wegen den Riss ...

war denn zusehr, auf viel Federweg fixiert, da ich son drang zum droppen hatte und der große FW echt sinnvoll war...

hatte noch nen Kona Fully als Aufbaurad für meine Freundin und denn vor dem Ghost nen richtig fettes Bergamont Big Air, mit 180mm FW

naja denn bin ich das erstemal hier bei uns in den "Harburger Bergen" gefahren und schnell mitbekommen das es echt viel zu schwer für die kurzen steilen anstiege ist, denn das Bergamount weg und Ghost her

und denn bin ich dem Leichtbau verfallen ...

und jetzt macht es einfach spaß die anstiege hoch zukraxeln,ohne absteigen zu müssen ...  

irgendwie komisch, wie ein das Alter so verändert ...


----------



## MS1980 (1. Februar 2011)

und selbst ?

immer nur der ruhige Typ,der unauffällig duch den Wald huscht, ohne nen Drang zum ausbrechen vom normalen unspektakulären fahren, " Freeride "...

würde ich näher an der richtigen bergen wohnen, denn würde mein Bike auch anders aussehen,

aber auf Flachstrecke hier oben machts halt kein sinn ...

achso,das Cube war kein gutes Bike,da der Bock viel zu schwer war,agal ob zum Touren oder zum droppen,außerdem viel zu klein für meine 1,92m

naja wollte umbedingt Dirt lernen, ... wollte ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MS1980 (2. Februar 2011)

na gut, heute war der Postbote wieder da und hat 3 päckchen gebracht ...














die Kassette ist mal wieder ne Augenweide und vom gewicht her einfach ... 





original XX Abschlußring





XT Abschlußring

und zu guter letzt noch was völlig anderes ...









extra für die Harztour zugelegt ...

das Teil ist echt gut, und schön klein ...


----------



## bikeaddicted (2. Februar 2011)

MS1980 schrieb:


> und selbst ?
> 
> immer nur der ruhige Typ,der unauffällig duch den Wald huscht, ohne nen Drang zum ausbrechen vom normalen unspektakulären fahren, " Freeride "...
> 
> ...



Siehe PN 

...kommt bald...



MS1980 schrieb:


> na gut, heute war der Postbote wieder da und hat 3 päckchen gebracht ...
> ...Bild...
> ...Bild...
> ...Bild...
> ...



Coole Teile! 


Skandalöses Gewicht, welches der XX-Abschlussring hat 


Kassette ist 11-32, nicht?

Könntest Du berichten, wie sie sich macht?


Welche Kette kommt ran?

KMC X10SL...


Hattest Du glaube ich schon geschrieben...


Könntest Du auch bitte berichten, wie die Griffe sind?

Brauche unbedingt andere, neue...

...die Procraft gehen ja Mal gar nicht...



Klasse, die Radkarte  

Und endlich Mal keine Trekking-Radler auf'm Cover


----------



## MS1980 (2. Februar 2011)

habe auch den XT abschlußring verbaut ... 

die Kasette ist wieder 11-32 fach, das reicht mir hier voll aus, und für'n Harz wird diese auch reichen ,,,,  hoffentlich 

die griffe sind sau hart, eh verdammt ... noch schimmer als die hitemp

das war mal wieder nen fehlkauf ...

kette ist noch ne Kmc x 10 sl,

das Heftchen ist echt gut, du kannst da die einzelnen Touren auch entfernen und in ner extra hülle stecken ... und alle Touren nach startorte und schwierigkeit geortnet ...

kannst ja mal unter diesem Link schauen ...
http://www.volksbank-arena-harz.de/mtbrouten/startorte/index.htm

heute sind noch 2 weitere Pakete gekommen, aber was wird noch nicht verraten ...


----------



## mtbmarcus (2. Februar 2011)

Die Griffe sind hart
Sind sie vielleicht tiefgefroren? Meine waren bis jetzt immer weich genug.

Gruß
Marcus


----------



## MS1980 (2. Februar 2011)

ja, irgendwie schon, obwohl sie aufgetaut sind ...

die Hitemp waren weich,aber ich habe ja immer schmerzen gehabt nach ner halben std. fahren ...

bei den extralite habe ich schon nach 10min handschmerzen ... 

werde mir wohl doch diese ergonomischen Teile holen müssen ...


----------



## bikeaddicted (2. Februar 2011)

MS1980 schrieb:


> habe auch den XT abschlußring verbaut ...
> 
> 
> *...hätte ich mir fast gedacht ...*
> ...



...wie lange wirste uns auf die Folter spannen? 

Hoffentlich net länger, als bis morgen 




MS1980 schrieb:


> ........................
> 
> die Hitemp waren weich,aber ich habe ja immer schmerzen gehabt nach ner halben std. fahren ...
> 
> bei den extralite habe ich schon nach 10min handschmerzen ...



Das freut mich ja gar nicht zu hören 


Wenigstens war der Fehlkauf diesmal net so teuer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MS1980 (3. Februar 2011)

das mit den griffen ist echt schade ..., werde wohl nochmal zu BOC ran und neue aussuchen müssen ...

hier paket nr. 1






einer ne Idee? 

später gibts später ...


----------



## bikeaddicted (3. Februar 2011)

Sieht mir nach ner Stützte von KCNC aus...


...aber Du hast doch schon die leichte aus Carbon


----------



## MS1980 (3. Februar 2011)

ja ich habe ne leichte Stütze, aber ich hatte ja das problem das ich immer nach vorne gerutscht bin ...

und das ging mir nun doch auf den S ...  

es ist keine KCNC sondern ne Woodman

siehe hier:






länge = 320mm

ne 400er war doch viel zu lang ..., obwohl diese 15gr leichter war ...


----------



## bikeaddicted (3. Februar 2011)

Ach so.

Das Finish ist der KCNC sehr ähnlich.



Welchen Durchmesser hat die Carbonstütze?



Dir ist aber schon klar, dass das 'ne New Ultimate-Kopie ist?




Und jetzt hast Du 'ne nicht flexende Stütze...


----------



## MS1980 (3. Februar 2011)

bikeaddicted schrieb:


> Ach so.
> 
> Das Finish ist der KCNC sehr ähnlich.
> 
> ...


 
*.... aber ich habe nen Fully mit soften Hinterbau ... *


----------



## MS1980 (3. Februar 2011)

und das folgende sollte ebenso gut funktionieren ...






echt lecker Teil und noch nagelneu ...


----------



## bikeaddicted (3. Februar 2011)

MS1980 schrieb:


> und das folgende sollte ebenso gut funktionieren ...
> 
> 
> echt lecker Teil und noch nagelneu ...




Seeehr lecker! 


Gewicht?


Günstige Bezugsquelle?


----------



## MS1980 (3. Februar 2011)

gewicht siehe Foto ...

wie ich schon sagte, von nen Kumpel, allerdings wollte er net mehr tauschen gegen meine Sid ...

aber bei 350 konnte/wollte ich net nein sagen ...

jetzt muss ich meine noch loswerden und denn is das Konto wieder aufgefüllt ...  










der schaft ist bissl länger als der meine sid, deshalb auch 20gr schwerer ...

wird aber so bleiben ... damit ich net so tief vorne sitze ...


----------



## bikeaddicted (3. Februar 2011)

Preis ist der Hammer! 



Die sieht ja Mal endgeil aus 



Hätte ich nicht ein anderes Projekt in Aussicht, würde ich mir vermutlich auch die Fit kaufen... oder die DT...


----------



## MS1980 (3. Februar 2011)

der Preis ist echt top gewesen ...

die Optik mit den weißen Decals ist auch nen  

sonst sind se ja immer silbern und das wäre wieder doof 

die blauen Deckel werde ich schwärzen und denn passt das auch wieder ... 

welche Dt meinst denn? 

neues projekt ist immer gut ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikeaddicted (3. Februar 2011)

MS1980 schrieb:


> welche Dt meinst denn?
> 
> neues projekt ist immer gut ...



Meine Modelle ab der XRC 80/100 aufwärts.



...daraus wird aber nichts, da das neue Projekt eine bessere Gabel beinhaltet.


----------



## MS1980 (3. Februar 2011)

ich wollte auch erst ne DT mit 100mm holen, aber viele sagten das sie zu weich ist und net so steif wie die anderen ...

außerdem soll sie wohl sehr anfällig sein, da nur ne reine Racegabel ..

welche DT Gabel ich noch intressant fand, war die 120mm, aber die wiegt halt mehr und auch sehr kostspielig ...

was wie'n projekt steht n an?

nen Racebike hast ja jetzt ...



achja, hast meine PM bekommen?


----------



## bikeaddicted (3. Februar 2011)

MS1980 schrieb:


> ich wollte auch erst ne DT mit 100mm holen, aber viele sagten das sie zu weich ist und net so steif wie die anderen ...
> 
> außerdem soll sie wohl sehr anfällig sein, da nur ne reine Racegabel ..
> 
> ...



PN ist wieder auf'm Weg zu Dir.


Das Projekt verrate ich die Tage. 

...mein Rad ist noch viel zu wenig racig...


----------



## MS1980 (3. Februar 2011)

auf das Projekt bin ich ja mal gespannt...

nen Fully hast ja schon ...


----------



## bikeaddicted (3. Februar 2011)

MS1980 schrieb:


> auf das Projekt bin ich ja mal gespannt...
> 
> nen Fully hast ja schon ...



Naja, das Fully...


Bleibt halt ein Reste-Bike...


Hoffe auf eine möglichst schnelle Verwirklichung des Projekts.


Könnte aber bis 2012/13 dauern...  

...es sei denn - kinnkratz -


----------



## Popeye34 (5. Februar 2011)

.


----------



## MS1980 (5. Februar 2011)

hallo, lange nichts mehr von dir gehört ...

habe das Bike gestern abgeholt und bin auch mal 5min damit gefahren ...(regnet ja wie sau draußen)

naja was soll ich sagen, das ist ein völlig anderes fahrgefühl ...

ne Fox ist einfach zum 

Fotos mache ich wenn das Wetter besser ist und die blauen Knöpfe von der Gabel schwarz sind ... 


achja, hier mal was besonderes ...
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=320651201644&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


na denn prost ...

gruß Marko


----------



## Popeye34 (5. Februar 2011)

.


----------



## bikeaddicted (5. Februar 2011)

Wein hin oder her...


..was ist denn ein "Crabonbike"? 

Ist der Rahmen aus einem Gas, wie das gleich klingende Radon?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MS1980 (5. Februar 2011)

bikeaddicted schrieb:


> Wein hin oder her...
> 
> 
> ..was ist denn ein "Crabonbike"?


 

das Angebot ist doch echt der Hammer ...


hoffentlich ist der net abgelaufen und schlecht ...


... und ich dachte immer wir sind verrückt ...bei unseren Preisen ...

ich denke mal das sollte Carbonbike heißen ...


----------



## bikeaddicted (5. Februar 2011)

MS1980 schrieb:


> ich denke mal das sollte Carbonbike heißen ...



Ist klar  


War doch nur ein Spaß...


----------



## MS1980 (5. Februar 2011)

habe mal alle blauen Teile abgebaut, welche neue Farbe?

ich schwanke schwischen Schwarz und Rot ....

habe mal den Ritchey und den Syntace verglichen ...







links Syntace und daneben der Superlogic ...

sind ja irgendwie welten ... 

und hier die blauen Teile 






was sagt ihr ?


----------



## Popeye34 (5. Februar 2011)

Ich würde sie Rot oder Schwarz machen


----------



## MS1980 (6. Februar 2011)

werde wohl beides machen, Gabel rot und für Dämpfer schwarz ...

achja, habe jetzt den Syntace montiert, passt besser zum vorbau und wohl auch wesentlich stabiler als der Ritchey,siehe oberen Bilder ...

wurde aber noch getuned ...


----------



## MS1980 (8. Februar 2011)

weitere Umbau Maßnahmen wurden vollzogen ...





gewicht geht angesichts der neuen Optik i.O. ...

wollte sie zwar lasieren lassen, aber leiders sind die Meister bis April ausgebucht ...










jetzt wird noch der vordere Umwerfer gewechselt,da dieser zu hoch ist ...






das schaltet einfach sch.... 

hier die schwere Abhilfe ;






XT 10fach für max.42z, so wie es sein soll ...

weiter geht's mit Lenker und Griffe ...






Ergon GX 3, sind zwar verdammt schwer, aber super bequem ...

und die langen Hörnchen liegen richtig gut in der Hand ...






der Lenker wurde auf 640mm gekürzt und ist jetzt perfekt ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikeaddicted (8. Februar 2011)

Die schwarzen Teile sehen äußerst schön aus! 



Und am Rad sooooo geil 

Und die Gabel an sich 



Nur werden die Vertiefungen an der Krone ein Dreckfänger sein..



Die Griffe sind echt nicht leicht.... Aber Du musst es länger als 30min mit Griffen aushalten können 



Na hoffentlich funzt der Werfer ordentlich....



Habe mich heute hingepackt 

Nicht im Wald, auf nassen Wurzeln oder Laub, sondern auf'm Radweg 


Jetzt hat der Rahmen auf der, der Sturzrichtung entgegengesetzten Seite, eine Delle 

Die schöne Jacke eine ausgeriebene Stelle am Ellenbogen, Beinling und lange Unterhose links Löscher 


Was mir passiert ist, ist nebensächlich...


----------



## MS1980 (8. Februar 2011)

bikeaddicted schrieb:


> Habe mich heute hingepackt
> 
> Nicht im Wald, auf nassen Wurzeln oder Laub, sondern auf'm Radweg
> 
> ...


 
das ist ja echt doof, bist in ner kurve weg gerutscht?

wenn s nur ne delle ist, denn gehts ja, nen riss wäre schon schlimmer ...

wollst doch eh was neue aufbauen ...

aber sonst is bei dir allet ok?

Klamotten kannst neu kaufen, nen Kreuz net ...




ich wollte damals(war 17) mal 5 treppen aufn hinterrad runter, bin zuweit nach hinten und schön mit dem Rücken an ner Kante ran ...

seid dem habe ich min. 3x im Jahr derbe Rücken schmerzen, das nix mehr geht, denn heißt es medikamente + Strom + liegen ...


----------



## MS1980 (8. Februar 2011)

morgen mach ich mal neue Bilder mit unser neuen Kamera, die is heute gekommen ... 

... is ne Panasonic DMC-ZX3EG-T

das Teil is nen


----------



## Popeye34 (8. Februar 2011)

.


----------



## MS1980 (8. Februar 2011)

zum besseren einschlafen nachher ...

mehr gibts denn morgen ...


----------



## Popeye34 (8. Februar 2011)

Du bist MC FIT Mitglied, gel?

Sind das die 2011er RoRo oder 2010?


----------



## Popeye34 (8. Februar 2011)

Das sieht viiiiel besser, als mit der SID aus!


----------



## bikeaddicted (8. Februar 2011)

In ner engen Linkskurve bin ich weggerutscht.

War relativ langsam... aber doch zu schnell.


War zuerst sauer über den vielen Splitt, der auf der Ideallinie lag 

...den ich anfangs für den Sturz verantwortlich gemacht habe...


Auf dem Rückweg habe ich den Übeltäter ausgemacht: ein etwa 10cm langer, 3cm dicker Ast/Stock 

...so ähnlich blöd/peinlich gelaufen, wie bei Dir, xzippo...

Danke 


Da kapitulieren die Maxxlite einfach. 

Ich glaube auch, dass die Schräglage schon so groß war, dass ich die profillose Fläche am Reifen erwischt habe. 


Hört sich ja echt gar nicht gut an mit Deinem Unfall, M***o 

Und dann diese schlimmen Nachwirkungen...


Die Delle ist leider nicht sehr schön anzuschauen, da auch etwas Eloxal abgegeangen ist.

Dürfte sich nur noch schlecht verkaufen lassen...


Oder es wird eine richtige Winterschlampe 



Könnte aber wirklich sein, dass das neue Projekt jetzt schon startet! 



Was heißt denn hier ein Bild zum besseren Einschlafen? 

Das bewundert man(n) doch die ganze Nacht lang 


Obwohl die matte Farbe nicht so ganz zum restlichen Hochglanz passt, sieht es extrem gut und böse  aus.


----------



## MS1980 (8. Februar 2011)

die Fox passt viel besser zum stomp und harmoniert auch wesentlich besser ... 

die Reifen sind von 2010, glaube ich 

wie kommst auf Mc Fit?

ist da nen Aufkleber irgendwo?


----------



## Popeye34 (8. Februar 2011)

Dein "Besser Aussehen" Ausweis liegt auf dem Tisch...(Bild mit Rahmen auf dem Tisch)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikeaddicted (8. Februar 2011)

MS1980 schrieb:


> die Fox passt viel besser zum stomp und harmoniert auch wesentlich besser ...
> 
> 
> *Finde ich auch!*
> ...



Vielleicht wegen der Fox Kartusche...


----------



## Popeye34 (8. Februar 2011)

....der war gut


----------



## MS1980 (8. Februar 2011)

@xzippo:

der Rahmen sollte doch der Blickfang sein ...

naja, bissl sport muss ja auch sein...

is auch gut bei Abfahrten ...(hab ich mal gelesen)



die Kartuschen sollen auch leichter sein,deshalb habe ich sie mir auch geholt ...


----------



## bikeaddicted (8. Februar 2011)

THX 




Nur das "Mc" hätte noch erklärt werden müssen... Hmmm...


Ahhh!


Ich hab's!

Mc für Meck-Pomm...


Was bin ich nur für eine Leuchte...


----------



## MS1980 (8. Februar 2011)

bikeaddicted schrieb:


> THX
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
... der Erklärbär


----------



## bikeaddicted (8. Februar 2011)

Haha...


...den gab's wohl vor meiner Zeit...



Was? 


Mc Fit ist ein Fitnessstudio? 



- lach, hust -


----------



## MS1980 (8. Februar 2011)

bikeaddicted schrieb:


> Was?
> 
> 
> Mc Fit ist ein Fitnessstudio?
> ...


 
kennst doch aus der Werbung ...

mit den Klitschko Brüdern ?


mal was anderes.
was ist" IBAN oder Swift Nummer und die BIC-code von Ihre Bank"

habe meine Carbonstütze verkauft nach Holland und jetzt kam ne anfrage deswegen

ich habe sonst alles über paypal abgewickelt ...


----------



## bikeaddicted (8. Februar 2011)

MS1980 schrieb:


> kennst doch aus der Werbung ...
> 
> mit den Klitschko Brüdern ?
> 
> ...



Kenne die Werbung nicht...



IBAN/Swift: Quasi die internationale Kontonummer


----------



## MS1980 (8. Februar 2011)

ok, danke ...

achja, was bedeutet eigentlich deine Signatur:

"das weichei f99"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikeaddicted (9. Februar 2011)

Das bedeutet, dass ich den F99 jetzt erhalten habe und er einfach Mal total weich ist...



...wenn Du die eine Seite des Lenkers stärker belastest, als die andere, lenkst Du quasi schon.


----------



## MS1980 (9. Februar 2011)

ist also doch nicht so der Hit, wie alle sagen ...

lässt den trotzdem dran ?


----------



## bikeaddicted (9. Februar 2011)

MS1980 schrieb:


> ist also doch nicht so der Hit, wie alle sagen ...
> 
> lässt den trotzdem dran ?



Ja, leider.


Er bleibt aber.

Kommt Carbon rein 


Dann wird er auch bomben-steif 

- theoretisch -


----------



## MS1980 (9. Februar 2011)

bikeaddicted schrieb:


> Ja, leider.
> 
> Kommt Carbon rein
> 
> ...


 
äähhh ? wie meinst das jetzt?

oder steh ich grad aufm Schlauch?


----------



## Popeye34 (9. Februar 2011)

Sehr komisch was du da über den F99 berichtest!

Ich bin den in 120mm über 2 Jahre am Quantec gefahren, also volles Programm. Mir kam er niemals "Weich vor". Verbaut war damals eine Terralogix X100 ....
Ich denke mal das dein Steuerrohr nicht Steif genug ist!


----------



## MS1980 (9. Februar 2011)

heute mal die neue Cam ausprobiert ... 

was sagt ihr ...?



























achja, habe auch mit den Griffen experimentiert , 

aber die schmerzen kommen trotzdem ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikeaddicted (10. Februar 2011)

MS1980 schrieb:


> äähhh ? wie meinst das jetzt?
> 
> oder steh ich grad aufm Schlauch?



Wird eine Carbonplatte eingeklebt 





xzippo schrieb:


> Sehr komisch was du da über den F99 berichtest!
> 
> Ich bin den in 120mm über 2 Jahre am Quantec gefahren, also volles Programm. Mir kam er niemals "Weich vor". Verbaut war damals eine Terralogix X100 ....
> Ich denke mal das dein Steuerrohr nicht Steif genug ist!




Möglichkeiten, weshalb Dir Dein F99 nicht weich vorkam:

-relativ kurzer Lenker (sub 600mm)

-weiches Material, aus dem er besteht (kein Schmolke DH bzw. anderer Carbonlenker; andere sind allerdings weicher, als mein Schmolke)


Mein Steuerrohr ist bestimmt weich 


Aber dass ich den Lenker bei Belastung hoch und runter bewegen kann, kommt sicher nicht vom Steuerrohr 


Was Du meinst scheint mir aber der Gabelschaft zu sein....

...hier ist der Grund für die Bewegung des Lenkers in vertikaler (und auch horizontaler) Richtung ebenfalls der Vorbau.




Wunderbar schaut's aus!  


Die Ergon-Griffe werden die Optik ja leider etwas zerstören.

Aber wie gesagt, Ergonomie geht vor! 


Bildquali lässt sich auf meinem kleinen Display nicht so gut beurteilen.

Sieht aber sehr ordentlich aus 




(Konnte gestern nicht posten )


----------



## Popeye34 (10. Februar 2011)

bikeaddicted schrieb:


> ...wenn Du die eine Seite des Lenkers stärker belastest, als die andere, lenkst Du quasi schon.


.


----------



## Popeye34 (10. Februar 2011)

....sorry eine sache noch, theoretisch könntest du den Dämpfer auch Cleanen, um das "letzte Blau" zu killen...


----------



## MS1980 (10. Februar 2011)

xzippo schrieb:


> Die Bilder sehen um einiges besser aus, als davor. Um aber die Qualität besser beurteilen zu können, sollten diese auch in einer Höheren Auflösung dargestellt/gezeigt werden.


 
die alte Cam hatte nur 6 MP und bilder machen war meist reine Glückssache,da der Bildstabi auch fürn A.... war ...

das neue Teil ist so verdammt gut, und alles richtig scharf ...

jetzt werde ich auch mal paar gute Bilder auf meinen Touren machen ...


----------



## MS1980 (10. Februar 2011)

xzippo schrieb:


> Das Stomp ist dir sehr gut gelungen, gekonnt hast du die Parts miteinander kombiniert und keine Mühen gescheut, um auch Kleinigkeiten wie zb. das Lackieren/Eloxieren von den Fox teilen usw...
> Das macht das Stomp, zu *deinem* Stomp
> 
> So wie auf den Bildern, sieht es echt Geil aus! Gratuliere


 

naja, man gibt sich ja mühe ...

das ist bei mir aber schon von jeher so ne Macke, alle Bikes wurden bis jetzt komplett verändert, sei es wegen den Parts, oder wegen der besseren Optik ...

eigentlich ist das krank ...

bei dem Dämpfer bin ich noch am überlegen, ob ich mir nicht nen XR Carbon hol ...  mmmhhh ...


----------



## Popeye34 (10. Februar 2011)

ob er dann mit der FOX harmoniert?


----------



## MS1980 (10. Februar 2011)

das ist ja jetzt die Frage ...

hierzu gab es ja auch mal nen Threat, aber darin ging es blos um die max. Federwegs- nutzung und nicht übers ansprechverhalten allgemein ...

schade ist halt nur, das der Hinterbau doch sehr dolle wippt ...

sonst isses 

bei dein Rahmen, da wippt überhaupt nix?


----------



## Popeye34 (10. Februar 2011)

Nein da schaukelt nichts! 
OK, wenn ich währen des Fahrens auf den Dämpfer schau dann, ist schon ein bisschen was zu sehen, nur das typische "Wippen" ist nicht zu Spüren. Auch im Wiegetritt ist in der "Propedal-Stellung" kein Wippen zu verspüren...
Der Aktuelle Hinterbau nutzt den Federweg besser und schaukelt nicht..


----------



## MS1980 (10. Februar 2011)

kann man denn die Hinterbauten tauschen, sind die kompatibel?

weißt du das zufällig ...?


----------



## Popeye34 (10. Februar 2011)

Ja, muss passen!
 Der Hauptrahmen ist der gleiche geblieben, nur der Hinterbau wurde modifiziert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MS1980 (10. Februar 2011)

ich habe heute mal simplon angeschrieben deswegen, mal schauen was von da zurück kommt ...

habe auch mal wegen den preis dafür gefragt ...

naja bin mal gespannt ...


----------



## Popeye34 (10. Februar 2011)

MS1980 schrieb:


> ich habe heute mal simplon angeschrieben deswegen, mal schauen was von da zurück kommt ...
> 
> habe auch mal wegen den preis dafür gefragt ...
> 
> naja bin mal gespannt ...



....ich auch


----------



## Popeye34 (12. Februar 2011)

und, hat Simplon geantwortet?


----------



## bikeaddicted (12. Februar 2011)

...glaub ich net...


----------



## Popeye34 (12. Februar 2011)

bikeaddicted schrieb:


> ...glaub ich net...



meinst du, das die das mit dem Hinterbau nicht machen? Ich denke schon das da was geht, sind eigentlich sehr kulant die von Simplon...


----------



## MS1980 (12. Februar 2011)

bis jetzt noch nicht ...

ich hatte mal bei Schmolke angefragt wegen Lenker in UD, und da hat es auch 1 woche gedauert bis ich eine Antwort bekam ...

naja, ich habe ja zeit ...


----------



## bikeaddicted (12. Februar 2011)

...ob das mit dem Hinterbau klappt, kann ich nicht sagen.

Fragt sich, ob die mehr Hinterbauten herstellen, als Fully-Rahmen 



Aber ich denke nicht, dass Simplon so schnell antwortet


----------



## Popeye34 (12. Februar 2011)

.


----------



## MS1980 (18. Februar 2011)

mmmhhh .... wie gesagt, von Simplon noch immer keine Antwort bekommen, mal schauen wie lange das dauert ...

heute mal probe gefahren mit den XT Umwerfer, erster eindruck ist doch sehr positiv, haut super hin, obwohl der immer noch recht hoch ist ....

obwohl der für 42z gefertigt sein soll ...

das ärgert mich schon irgendwie, auch wegen Gewicht ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Biebertaler (18. Februar 2011)

Aus deinem SIMPLON is ja richtig was geworden, schaut echt stark aus


----------



## MS1980 (18. Februar 2011)

ja danke, finde auch das es immer besser aussieht ...

und es fährt sich jetzt echt traumhaft ...


----------



## MS1980 (23. Februar 2011)

heute kam der Postbote ...











31,8 x 640mm , 3,5° biegung

mal schauen wie er sich macht ... allerdings 10gr schwerer als angegeben ... 

farblich passt der sehr gut und das Finish vom Lenker ist auch Top


----------



## Popeye34 (24. Februar 2011)

.


----------



## bikeaddicted (24. Februar 2011)

Ja, gut aussehen tut er...



Aber das ist ja fast eine Flatbar, nein es IST eine 



Ist Dir der Syntace etwa zu komfortabel geworden???






...wahrscheinlich Optik-Tuning...


----------



## MS1980 (24. Februar 2011)

den einen kenne ich jetzt schon persönlich ...

ich bin mit den syntace noch nicht richtig zufrieden gewesen, auch was die schmerzen angeht ...

habe mal meine Hände während der fahrt im Gelände beobachtet und gemerkt, das ich sie nach kurzer zeit immer mehr ganz gerade stelle, speziell dort wo es sehr ruppig wird und ich den Lenker doch sehr stark umfasse 

daher mal ein fast ganz gerader Lenker ...

von der griffposition her sollte der jetzt passen ...

ich hoffe es zumindestens ...  solangsam nervt es 

was eine Sattelüberhöhung alles bewirken kann ...hatte ja sonst immer gleiche höhe ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## onkel_doc (24. Februar 2011)

die dicke wulst in der mitte gefällt mir nicht. Warum nicht salsa promoto in 25,4 in 660er länge??? oder den lowrise von salsa???


----------



## MS1980 (24. Februar 2011)

wollte keinen neuen Vorbau kaufen,da dieser erst neu ist.

außerdem wollte ich einen möglichst geraden Lenker haben, und das ist echt verdammt schwer,da die meisten bei 5° beginnen ...

dieser hat nur 3,5° und finde ich bis jetzt gut, die farben passen auch ...


----------



## Popeye34 (25. Februar 2011)

...ich denke auch, das der sich am Bike ganz gut macht!


----------



## MS1980 (25. Februar 2011)

der sieht am BIKE echt klasse aus ...

achja, kannst du nicht schlafen nachts,um 4uhr sollte man doch schlafen ...


----------



## Popeye34 (25. Februar 2011)

.


----------



## MS1980 (25. Februar 2011)

um 4 ist schon verdammt früh ... 

und der Arbeitsweg ist ja auch ziemlich lang ... ich fahre mit Auto 10 und mit Bike 15min ...

aufstehen um 6 und halb 7 los zur ARBEIT; um 7uhr ist beginn ...

das reicht voll aus ...

ich stell heute mal neue Bilder rein,wenn ich zuhause bin ...


----------



## MS1980 (27. Februar 2011)

so, hier meine neue Steuerzentrale ...






das fährt sich richtig gut ...


----------



## Popeye34 (27. Februar 2011)

Cool!
Sieht auch verdammt gut aus...


----------



## bikeaddicted (27. Februar 2011)

Finde ich auch 



Was sagt denn die Schulter?


----------



## Popeye34 (27. Februar 2011)

wie schaut's denn aus, wenn du am Vorbau die Schwarzen durch rote klemmen ersetzt?
Schon probiert?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MS1980 (27. Februar 2011)

bikeaddicted schrieb:


> Was sagt denn die Schulter?


 
meinst du die Hände? mit der Schulter habe ich ja nix.

heute mal 2 std im gelände gewesen, 25km /400hm und war doch echt gut, also mit dem ganz geraden komme ich irgendwie besser zurecht ...

habe auch  neue Richtey WCS Schaumgriffe

die sind echt gut, vor allem dicker als die Hitemp42 ...







@Xzippo:

wegen den roten Schellen, muss ich mal schauen, obwohl das so eigentlich ganz gut ausschaut ...

ich denke das es nicht richtig passt, ist ja ein anderer Rot-ton ...

die roten schrauben von den BK Schellen werden auch noch getauscht

ich warte jetzt noch drauf das mir jemand die schellen in UD Optik baut, ebenso die Schellen für die Bremse ...


----------



## bikeaddicted (27. Februar 2011)

Ach so war das...


Dann freut's mich, dass es jetzt zu passen scheint...


----------



## MS1980 (12. März 2011)

ich warte ja immer noch auf ne Antwort von Simplon, aber irgendwie tut sich da nix ...

naja mal sehen, vielleicht antworten sie nach dem Sommer ...

da ich drauf hingewiesen wurde das das Rahmen gewicht noch nicht gezeigt wurde, werde ich das hiermit mal nach holen, ebenso für die Bremsscheiben ...














so das war's denn erstmal wieder ...


----------



## Popeye34 (12. März 2011)

Also ich würde dort anrufen, fertig! Habe am Mittwoch erst Kontakt mit denen gehabt, sehr nett....

*Kontakt*


*SIMPLON FAHRRAD GMBH*
Oberer Achdamm 22
A-6971 Hard 
Tel.:  +43 (0) 5574 / 72 564 0
Fax.: +43 (0) 5574 / 72 834


----------



## MS1980 (12. März 2011)

wieso hast da angerufen, hattest Ärger mit dein Bike?

und danke für die Auskunft.


----------



## Popeye34 (12. März 2011)

nein nein, nur ein paar fragen...

Sind wirklich sehr nett & Kompetent dort!


----------



## MS1980 (12. März 2011)

und die Sprache, ist ja Österreich ...

versteht man sie gut?


----------



## Popeye34 (12. März 2011)

.


----------



## Popeye34 (12. März 2011)

.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MS1980 (12. März 2011)

najut, denn werde ich mal next Woche dort anrufen, mal schauen was sie sagen ...

mich intressiert vor allem der Preis ..., wenn man's umbauen könnte ...


----------



## mtbmarcus (12. März 2011)

MS1980 schrieb:


> und die Sprache, ist ja Österreich ...
> 
> versteht man sie gut?



War die Frage echt ernst gemeint


----------



## MS1980 (13. März 2011)

soll ja keine blöde frage sein, aber wir sprechen hier ja nur Hochdeutsch im Norden ...

ich hatte mal Felgen von dort bezogen und da mußten wir uns durch e-mail verkehr unterhalten, weil ich am Tel. nichts verstanden habe. 

der dialekt war sehr anstrengend, 

genau wie der Comedian Bülent Celan, den versteh ich teil auch net ...


----------



## MS1980 (16. März 2011)

heute mal bei Simplon angerufen ...

also wie Xzippo schon sagte sind die Hauptrahmen identisch und nur der Hinterbau + Schwinge wurden verändert ...

man könnte den Hinterbau "theoretisch" neu anpassen wenn man die neue Wippe mit zu nimmt ...,allerdings wäre dies "wirtschaftlich" blödsinn   

denn gibt es keine einzel -/ ersatzteile zum tauschen ...(laut Simplon)

sie müßten sonst den Hinterbau von einen anderen abbauen und das würde fast genau so teuer werden wie ein neuer Rahmen ...

also gibt es kein anderen Hinterbau ...


----------



## Popeye34 (16. März 2011)

.


----------



## bikeaddicted (16. März 2011)

Ist ja doof...



Wenn also Mal ein Hinterbau hopps gehen _sollte_, wieso auch immer, dann bekommst Du 'nen neuen Rahmen?



Ja, wie waren die am Hörer?

Konntest Du sie verstehen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MS1980 (16. März 2011)

verstehn konnt ich ihn schon, aber nen dialekt war schon deutlich raus zu hören.

mußte mir das auch 2x erzählen lassen, ums zu verstehen ...

ich glaube aber nicht, das sie gleich nen kompletten rahmen tauschen, falls mal was damit sein sollte. ich denke sie sagen es, damit man nen kompletten Rahmen kauft, und nicht nur den günstigeren Hinterbau ...

aber egal, erstmal passt es schon und das Bike fährt sich ja net schlecht ...


----------



## bikeaddicted (16. März 2011)

Danke!


...lust'g...


Genau, erstmal 'was fahren


----------



## Popeye34 (16. März 2011)

Na da sind wir ja einer Meinung! 

Also Kette rechts, würd ich sagen


----------



## MS1980 (25. März 2011)

heute mal paar neue Foto's 

als erstes habe ich die Streben des Speedneedles geschwärzt 





als zweites kam nen neuer Spacer rein, 15mm 





und zuletzt noch nen Flaschenhalter





allerdings ist die Positionierung des halters irgendwie doof, da sehr weit oben angebracht und die Flasche(0,7l) jedesmal leicht gegen das Oberrohr kommt, wenn ich sie raus nehme ...

@Xzippo: welchen Flaschenhalter hast du dranne, und hast du auch das problem?


----------



## Popeye34 (25. März 2011)

.


----------



## MS1980 (25. März 2011)

ja seitlich geht's habe ich auch schon bemerkt, aber nur nach lings raus, rechts sind ja die Schaltzüge ...

es geht zwar auch, aber bissl doof finde ich ... schade ...

und so ein seitlicher Halter, ob das klappen bzw. die Flasche halten tut ?


----------



## Popeye34 (25. März 2011)

Halten tun die seitlichen bestimmt, aber wie sieht wohl so ein Halter am Stomp aus


----------



## bikeaddicted (25. März 2011)

Wie hast Du die Streben geschwärzt?


Edding, Lackstift, Sprühdose?


Sieht ziemlich ordentlich aus 



Zum Halter:

Geh' Mal auf die Mekkem Industries Seite (SASO).


Da gibt's massig viele zur Auswahl.

Da sollte der passende dabei sein.


Ich weis nur nicht, wo man die Produkte bestellen kann.


----------



## MS1980 (25. März 2011)

ja, gute frage ...

naja, werde meinen erstmal drann lassen und vielleicht mal gegen nen anderen tauschen

wieso hast den Tune abgebaut, hat die Flasche immer geklemmt ?


----------



## MS1980 (25. März 2011)

die Streben habe ich mit der Dose, 3-4x rüber und gut ...

Edding geht gar net, sieht richtig asi aus

auch nix angeschliffen vorher oder so, wäre ja blöd wegen den Kevlar ...

bis jetzt hält alles gut ...

werde mal bei SASO schauen ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Baumarktbomber (26. März 2011)

bikeaddicted schrieb:


> Zum Halter:
> 
> Geh' Mal auf die Mekkem Industries Seite (SASO).
> 
> ...



Eine geringe Auswahl an Saso Komponenten bekommst du bei Bikeavenue. Meinen Flaschenhalter und die beiden Stützen habe ich von E-Bay. Zur Zeit bietet dort der Shop "We Cycle" ein große Auswahl an Saso Teilen an.


----------



## Popeye34 (26. März 2011)

MS1980 schrieb:


> ja, gute frage ...
> 
> naja, werde meinen erstmal drann lassen und vielleicht mal gegen nen anderen tauschen
> 
> wieso hast den Tune abgebaut, hat die Flasche immer geklemmt ?



 ja!

Durch die Tatsache das die Tune/Tacx Flaschen konisch verlaufen und das Flüssig Lebenswichtige-Elixier meist klebrig ist, Bappt die die Flasche wie Sau! Zweites "Manko" ist, das man NUR Konische Flaschen verwenden kann.....

Der [ame="http://www.amazon.de/Bontrager-Flaschenhalter-Carbon-Race-Lite/dp/B003L87Q0U"]neue[/ame] hat eine Coole Optik mit nur 17 Gramm, UD finish, passt besser zum Bike und ich kann ALLE Flaschen verwenden. ...


----------



## MS1980 (26. März 2011)

der sieht ja richtig ja lecker aus ... 

und denn noch um die hälfte leichter als meiner ...

machst mal nen Foto samt flasche, wie er am bike aussieht

mein alter "Saso Bot 09" war zwar leicht, aber die flaschen gingen auch total schwer raus, und alle konnte man auch nicht verwenden

und denn ist er mir auch abgebrochen, weil sich die Flasche so verkanntet hat, das nichts mehr ging


----------



## Popeye34 (26. März 2011)

ja klar:
















Knapp geht es mit ihm und der großen Flasche aber auch zu...


----------



## MS1980 (26. März 2011)

dein Abstand ist ja noch gut, hier mal meiner ...











liegt vielleicht an der 800ml Flasche, sollte vielleicht ne andere nehmen ...

verdammt, die ist echt super, weil viel rein passt ...


----------



## domi79 (27. März 2011)

mein acid 09 nach umbau.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## MS1980 (27. März 2011)

sieht zwar net aus, aber ich glaube du bist hier falsch ...

das ist mein Aufbau threat, wo ich meine Teile für mein Bike zeige und andere ihre kommentare / Vorschläge dazu geben können ...

wenn du nix dazu beitragen möchtest, sondern nur dein Bike zeigen,denn gehört es hier rein:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=448500

gruß Marko


----------



## Popeye34 (27. März 2011)

.


----------



## Baumarktbomber (27. März 2011)

MS1980 schrieb:


> mein alter "Saso Bot 09" war zwar leicht, aber die flaschen gingen auch total schwer raus, und alle konnte man auch nicht verwenden



Hab den Bot9G auch und kenne das Problem. Das liegt an dem Gummistück, in das du die vorderste Schraube drehst. Wenn das etwas ausgeleiert ist, geht es um einiges leichter.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MS1980 (27. März 2011)

ich habe beide gummi's entfernt, ging denn besser, aber die flasche war trotzdem noch stramm drinnen, und denn ist er mir ja gebrochen ...

naja wat soll's jetzt ist er weg ...


----------



## bikeaddicted (27. März 2011)

domi79 schrieb:


> mein acid 09 nach umbau.


...steht doch deutlich geschrieben: "_Mein_ neues Projekt"!



...echt Mal, xzippo


----------



## ede z. (28. März 2011)

MS1980 schrieb:


> dein Abstand ist ja noch gut, hier mal meiner ...
> 
> [Bilder entfernt]
> 
> ...



Mal abgesehen davon, dass Deine Trekkingradler-Flasche natürlich schon aus optischen Gründen weg muss: Du könntest die Situation verbessern durch Austausch den Flaschenhalters gegen ein Modell, das tiefer sitzt - zum Federbein ist ja noch genug Platz (und es scheint sich beim Einfedern nicht/kaum nach vorne zu bewegen, oder?). Denn bei gegebenen Befestigungsösen im Rahmen ist die Position der eingeschobenen Flasche bei verschiedenen Haltern keineswegs die gleiche. 

Eine tiefe Position erlauben: 

(a) AX Lightness, aus dem ich aber kürzlich ne Flasche verloren habe, daher wird er jetzt ans Straßenrennrad verbannt.

(b) Arundel "Mandible", den ich aber noch nicht abschließend beurteilen kann (im Laborversuch scheint der Halt straff, Verarbeitung ist auch gut). Intelligenterweise hat der Arundel 2 Paar Befestigungslöcher, so dass er wahlweise höher oder tiefer montiert werden kann.

Gruß


----------



## MS1980 (29. März 2011)

aus optischen gründen ? wieso das denn, die Farben passen doch gut zum Rahmen ...

hast mal nen Foto , wie du ihn angebaut hast, und wie beide positionen aussehen ...

sonst ist das nen super Tip, wußte persönlich noch nicht's von verstellbaren Haltern ...


----------



## Popeye34 (29. März 2011)

Elite macht das glaube ich auch bei bestimmten Modellen ..... Bin mir aber nicht sicher

Schau mal >>HIER<< 

Die meisten Elite haben Längslöcher um den Halter individuell zu positionieren, siehe Elite Modelle: Custom Macia , Moro, Patao Carbon STD, Pase....


----------



## bikeaddicted (31. März 2011)

Von Dynamics gibt's 'ne Kopie vom alten AX.


Kostet um 25 Euro und bietet 2 mögliche Positionen, sprich 4 Bohrungen, die alle jeweils etwa 1cm lang sind.


Der sollte passen.


Ach so!!!

Wiegt 18-19g.



P.S.: Die Form ist der des "Elite Wing" ähnlich...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MS1980 (6. April 2011)

gestern mal wieder ware vom Postboten bekommen ...

gebracht hat er neue Bremsbeläge von Trickstuff, sollen Laut Bike mit die besten sein was der Test gezeigt hat, meine sind eh schon ziemlich runter und quietschen und deshalb werden diese mal gecheckt ...
















achja, sind organisch und auf stahlplatte


----------



## C21 (6. April 2011)

Da bin ich ja mal auf einen ErFAHRungsbericht gespannt. Trickstuff habe ich auch noch auf der ToDoListe, wenn die Originalbeläge runter sind. Welche Scheiben fährst du?


----------



## MS1980 (6. April 2011)

sind 160er New Ultimate, siehe oben ...

sind eigentlich voll ok und halten auch ne menge aus, ich hatte damit noch keine schwierigkeiten


----------



## MS1980 (7. April 2011)

heute die beläge gewechselt, und die alten mal auf die Waage gelegt ...











die originalen haben wohl ne Alu-platte, 

wieder 20gr mehr auf der Waage ... verdammt ...  

hoffentlich taugen sie wirklich was, sonst fliegen die wieder ...


----------



## bikeaddicted (7. April 2011)

MS1980 schrieb:


> hoffentlich taugen sie wirklich was


...bleibt nur Hoffen und Testen  



Ärgerlich ist es aber schon...


----------



## MS1980 (13. April 2011)

heute wollt ich mal paar abgaben zu den neuen Belägen machen ...

irgendwie bin ich etwas enttäuscht, schwerer aber nicht besser ...

das quietschen ist immer noch da, wenn die scheibe leicht schleift beim Bremsen ...

geht mir echt auf den Senkel ...

verstehe auc nicht wirklich wieso das so ist, sind ja Organische und net Metall/ Semi-Metall Beläge  

hat irgendwer ne Idee woran das liegen könnte?


----------



## olsche (14. April 2011)

Hallo, darf ich fragen wie Du mit den New Ultimate Scheiben zufrieden bist?
Tendiere da nämlich auch zu. Viel Bergiger als an der Küste ist es ja bei uns auch nicht (Münsterland/Grenze Ruhrpott), habe nur mit meinem Gewicht bedenken (knapp über 90kg)

Gruß,
Olsche


----------



## MS1980 (14. April 2011)

hallo Olsche ...

mit den Scheiben bin ich eigentlich ganz gut zufrieden ... bei meinen 82kg ...

nur bei steilen/langen Abfahrten sind sie nicht so gut (kann aber auch an der größe einer 160mm Scheiben liegen)

allerdings nutzen die Beläge schneller ab, da die Scheiben doch sehr offen sind ...

aber dafür wiegen sie halt nichts, irgendwo muss man kompromisse eingehen ...

*habe noch was im Netz gefunden:*

*Für alle NewUltimat Produkte gilt grundsätzlich ein Gewichtsbeschränkung von 85 Kilo! (Sofern nicht ausdrücklich anders ausgewiesen)*

jetzt musst du selbst entscheiden was de machst ...

gruß Marko


----------



## olsche (14. April 2011)

Hallo Marko,
Hm, mal sehen was der Händler meint....
Wollte eh 180/160 machen.
Ansonsten halt die Magura Storm Sl, sind zwar etwas schwerer, aber unkritisch.
(oder ich muss noch was abnehmen....)
Gruß,
Olsche


----------



## MS1980 (14. April 2011)

oder nimmst die Hope oder R1 scheiben, die haben ja auch keine beschränkung ...

aber 180/180 solltest du echt schon nehmen ... 

ich werde wohl auch aufrüsten auf diese größe, denn wenn's im Sommer im Harz geht, denn wollte ich schon auf nr. sicher gehen ...

da sind ja schon richtige Berge mit ordentlich gefälle ... und wenn da die Bremsleistung versagt ...

nicht schön sag ich nur ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikeaddicted (14. April 2011)

MS1980 schrieb:


> oder nimmst die Hope oder *R1* scheiben, die haben ja auch keine beschränkung ...


 
Nimm die nicht 



> ich werde wohl auch aufrüsten auf diese größe, denn wenn's im Sommer im Harz geht, denn wollte ich schon auf nr. sicher gehen ...
> 
> da sind ja schon richtige Berge mit ordentlich gefälle ... und wenn da die Bremsleistung versagt ...
> 
> nicht schön sag ich nur ...



Cool!


Biste da alleine unterwegs???


----------



## MS1980 (14. April 2011)

bikeaddicted schrieb:


> Nimm die nicht
> 
> *Wieso nicht ?*
> 
> ...


 
eigentlich nicht, ich hoffe ja noch das nen Berliner mitkommt ...

war ja letzt monat mal mit nen Hamburger da, aber das war nix mit ihm ...

Er und seine Frau sind halt echte Anfänger, und wollen nach Pfingsten im Harz und da wollte er schon mal schauen, wies da mit Unterkunft und mit den Gelände aussieht ...

ich habe nämlich gesagt, das sie sich ja was trauen, wenn sie dort im Bikepark Braunlage wollen ...

naja, ich bin den den Brocken hochgefahren und er hat geschoben ...

aber er will umbedingt nochmal dort hin ...


----------



## olsche (14. April 2011)

Hm, was mir noch einfällt: 
Fahrergewichtsbeschränkung bei Bremsscheiben ist schon merkwürdig, weil:
Was ist wenn der Fahrer 85kg hat, das Fahrrad aber 20?
Oder der Fahrer hat 90kg, aber das Rad nur 10?

Gruß,
Olsche


----------



## MS1980 (14. April 2011)

das gewicht des Bikes hat ja nichts damit zu tun ... es geht ja darum, das ne Schwere Masse, halt stärkere Scheiben braucht, damit man sie zu stoppen bekommt ...

bestes Beispiel ist es doch bei den Autos: 

bei standart Autos mit normaler Leistung ca.100ps da reichen kleine scheiben (ca.280mm)...

bei den Rennwagen jedoch, da hat man schon sehr große(360) und meist noch gelocht/ geschlitze Scheiben ... wegen der enormen Kraft/ Geschwindigkeit und der besseres Wärmeableitung ...

ich wiege ca.82kg und mein Bike nur 9,4kg ...

ich könnte auch kleinere 140mm Scheiben fahren, hätte damit aber warscheinlich schwierigkeiten, da sie die benötigten Kräfte nicht auffangen und ableiten können die beim Bremsen entstehen ...
und somit ein erhebliches risiko darstellen 

bei Bremsen sollte man schon darauf achten, das sie ordnungs gemäß passen und auch halten ...

man hat nur 1 Leben zum leben ...


----------



## bikeaddicted (14. April 2011)

MS1980 schrieb:


> eigentlich nicht, ich hoffe ja noch das nen Berliner mitkommt ...



...da bin ick ja beruischt 



Sei nicht so hart zu den Anfängern...



Ich hoffe doch aber, dass auch noch ein Thüringer mitkommt...


----------



## olsche (15. April 2011)

Ja richtig, die komplette Masse muss abgebremst werden... Die besteht in dem Fall aber doch aus Fahrer & Rad?
Deshalb müsste eine Fahrergewichtsbeschränkung eigentlich Quatsch sein...

Gruß,
Olsche


----------



## zuki (15. April 2011)

MS1980 schrieb:


> hallo Olsche ...
> 
> 
> *habe noch was im Netz gefunden:*
> ...



Soll das ein Witz sein? Ein sicherheitsrelevantes Bauteil, welches so geringe Reserven hat, käme mir nicht ans Rad.

Und wenn der Weihnachtsbraten besonders gut geschmeckt hat, muss ich die Dinger austaucshen oder watt?


----------



## MS1980 (15. April 2011)

ich sage mal so, jeder fährt und bremst anders ..., 

das muss denn jeder für sich selbst entscheiden ...

als ich im Harz den Brocken runter bin (500hm auf 10km), habe ich schon gemerkt, das die 160er Scheibe eigentlich überfordert ist, deshalb habe ich immer kurz gebremst, damit die scheiben nicht zu heiß werden und die beläge verglasen ... 

daher werde ich das nächste mal aufrüsten auf 180er wenn ich dort wieder hin fahre, ich will ja auch mit spaß fahren und nicht angst haben müssen, das die bremsen bei ner starken Abfahrt versagen ...

hier in meinen Hausrevier (harburger Berge) reichen die 160er voll und ganz aus, denn lange abfahrten haben wir nicht ...

ich glaube auch, das die Firmen nicht um sonst beschränkungen angeben,es sind ja schließlich Leichtbau-Teile, welche auch nur für den Cross-Country Einsatz frei gegeben sind, denn sie haften ja sonst im Falle des falles ...


----------



## zuki (15. April 2011)

MS1980 schrieb:


> , welche auch nur für den Cross-Country Einsatz frei gegeben sind, denn sie haften ja sonst im Falle des falles ...



Jo, aber genau deshalb würde ich von einem Kauf solcher Teile Abstand nehmen. 

Wenn mein Autohändler sagen würde, meine Bremsen seien nur bis Tempo 120 ausgelegt und bei schnellerer Fahrt bin ich selbst für mein Glück verantwortlich, würde ich den Wagen jetzt auch nicht so unbedingt kaufen .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MS1980 (15. April 2011)

wie ich schon sagte, für mein Bikerevier sind sie völlig aussreichend ... 

nur für die Berge halt nicht, aber da kann man ja abhilfe schaffen, wo ich's jetzt weiß ...

ich wußte auch net das sie nur begrenzt sind, habe ich jetzt erst vor kurzen gelesen ... bei der kompletten Bremsanlage ...

http://www.bor-germany.de/index.php/de/products/show/23/35/410



habe sie damals hier gekauft und da steht nichts darüber:
http://r2-bike.com/New-Ultimate-Bremsscheibe-160mm

wieso auch immer ... 

veilleicht gab's dazu keine gewichtsbeschränkung ...


----------



## zuki (15. April 2011)

MS1980 schrieb:


> wie ich schon sagte, für mein Bikerevier sind sie völlig aussreichend ...
> 
> nur für die Berge halt nicht, aber da kann man ja abhilfe schaffen, wo ich's jetzt weiß ...
> 
> ...



Ja ist erstaunlich. Das gilt ja für alle Komponenten. Dann fallen Lenker, Vorbau & Co bei meinen 1,91m flach.


----------



## MS1980 (15. April 2011)

ich bin auch bei 1,92m ...

den neuen Riser in UD finde ich ja auch super, aber bei 85kg beschränkung weiß ich noch nicht so richtig ob ich machen soll ...

fahre zwar entspannt, aber es sind auch nur noch 3kg frei ...

wieso sind die nicht bis 90kg frei ...


----------



## DeathProof (15. April 2011)

Hi,

also meine NU Alu Stütze ist bis 90kg freigegeben - steht sogar drauf, hab sie auch von r2.

MfG


----------



## MS1980 (15. April 2011)

die Alu ist echt blos bis 90kg frei gegeben?

was wiegt die denn ? 

meine Woodman Alu wiegt jetzt nur noch 154gr bei 31,6 x 320mm und die hatte keine beschränkung ...

aber ich finde ja die neuen UD Teile einfach schön und habe damit schon geliebäugelt ... 

aber 85kg ist echt schon grenzwertig ...


----------



## zuki (15. April 2011)

MS1980 schrieb:


> die Alu ist echt blos bis 90kg frei gegeben?
> 
> was wiegt die denn ?
> 
> ...



Also ehrlich. ich wiege etwas unter 90kg und selbst eine Einschränkung auf 90kg wäre mir zu heikel.

Erstmal steht da die Haftungsfrage.

Aber viel wichtiger: Das spricht für ganz schlechtes Engineering. Wer mit so wenig know-how Leichtbauteile vertreibt...also gaaanz Grenzwertig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DeathProof (15. April 2011)

Also meine wog original genau 138g in 30,9 x 350, wie angegeben. Aber mMn sind diese Beschränkungen immer nur ne Absicherung für den Hersteller - man kann die Teile sicher auch mit 95 kg gut fahren.
Und bei r2 steht doch auch immer die 90kg Begrenzung bei den Evo Teilen.


----------



## mtbmarcus (16. April 2011)

@zuki
Du hast jetzt oft genug erwähnt daß DU die Teile nicht fahren würdest. Ist ja bei 90Kg auch ok. Es soll aber Menschen geben die erheblich weniger als 85kg. wiegen. Warum sollen die dann die Teile nicht fahren
Wenn es eine seriöse Firma ist hält das Teil wohl auch noch jemanden mit 88kg aus. Die werden sich wohl ein paar Prozent Luft nach oben offen lassen. Man muß natürlich nicht unbedingt ausprobieren ob es so ist

Gruß
Marcus


----------



## MS1980 (5. Mai 2011)

es gab mal wieder Geschenke vom Postboten 






VR ungekürzt 






HR ungekürzt, beide ohne Schrauben und ohne Lenker Schellen

außer die passende Farbe nix neues, ich weiß ...


----------



## MS1980 (5. Mai 2011)

originale Lenkerschelle






originale HR Adapter IS - PM 185mm






schrauben zur Adapter befestigung am Rahmen






Schrauben für Bremssattelbefestigung






komplettset für 185er Hinten (viel zu schwer, geht ja echt nicht)


----------



## MS1980 (6. Mai 2011)

weiter gehts ...





g2cs und g3cs 185mm













carbon Schellen für Lenkerbefestigung  






neuer Tachomagnet und neue Trinkflasche 500ml  






das war's erstmal, bis die neuen Teile kommen ...


----------



## DeathProof (7. Mai 2011)

Welcher Magnet ist denn das, Carbonice? Sieht durch das schwarz sehr interessant aus, über die Funktion kannst du bestimmt noch nichts sagen, oder.

MfG


----------



## MS1980 (7. Mai 2011)

jup, ist von Carbonice, habe den Aufkleber auch an der Waage liegen, siehe Bild ...

bis jetzt liegt er noch zu hause rum ...

wenn er dran ist und sein dienst verrichtet, denn gebe ich hier bescheid ... 

gruß Marko


----------



## DeathProof (8. Mai 2011)

MS1980 schrieb:


> jup, ist von Carbonice, habe den Aufkleber auch an der Waage liegen, siehe Bild ...



Ja man sollte wohl öfter mal die Augen besser aufmachen , hab's echt nicht gesehen.
Bin dann mal auf deine Erfahrung gespannt.

MfG


----------



## Popeye34 (15. Mai 2011)

Du haust aber mal wieder richtig rein 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			







Das passt ganz sicher sehr gut zum Bike, bin schon gespannt auf aktuelle Bilder und auf's Gewicht natürlich!


----------



## MS1980 (15. Mai 2011)

sieht jetzt richtig gut aus von der Farbe her ... 

allerdings sind die Titan Schrauben noch nicht gekommen, mußte erstmal die Stahlteile verbauen ... 

überlege auch, mir die 180er Storm Scheiben zuholen, mit passenden Adapter, weil die jetztigen doch sehr schwer sind, wären 100gr weniger, ohne einbußen ...

von den ganz leichten lass ich jetzt auch die Finger ...

foto's kommen noch ...

achja, mit der Schmolke Flasche passt es jetzt auch vom raus ziehen her ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Popeye34 (15. Mai 2011)

.


----------



## Popeye34 (15. Mai 2011)

.


----------



## MS1980 (15. Mai 2011)

ja die sieht echt gut aus, allerdings wäre denn wieder das problem mit dem zu kurzen abstand zum Oberrohr, beim raus ziehen ...

die schmolke ist da echt gut, auch wenn's nur ne 500er ist ...


----------



## MS1980 (23. Mai 2011)

mir ist mal augefallen das die Schmolke Flasche nicht richtig dicht zu bekommen ist und sie deshalb leckt ...

ist natürlich schade das sie optisch recht schick aussieht ...

ne neue muß also her ...

die Camelbak ist intressant, mal schauen ob ich sie hier in HH bekomme ...


----------



## sellyoursoul (23. Mai 2011)

Mhhh... also ich hab 4 mal die 750ml Flasche von Schmolke, bei mir tropft da nichts bei keiner seit ca 1 Jahr Einsatz .


----------



## MS1980 (23. Mai 2011)

achja, die bestellte Teile sind endlich gekommen:





natürlich 12stk, aber nur 6 gewogen ...





Titan mit 185er Adapter vorne





Titan mit 185er Adapter hinten 






die Storm Scheibe gabs vom Kumpel und ich habe sie auch schon montiert, mal schauen wie sie sind ...

die 180er Avid sind schon nen gewaltiger unterschied zu den vorherigen New Utimate Scheiben ...






ne 160er Storm habe ich auch bekommen, falls sie gut sind werde ich 180/160 fahren oder nur 160er , mal schauen ...


----------



## MS1980 (23. Mai 2011)

sellyoursoul schrieb:


> Mhhh... also ich hab 4 mal die 750ml Flasche von Schmolke, bei mir tropft da nichts bei keiner seit ca 1 Jahr Einsatz .


 

was hast denn in der Flache drinnen?

ich trinke sehr gerne Apfelschorle und da ist ja Kohlensäure drinnen und die kommt an der seite beim Verschluß raus, weil's net richtig dicht ist ...

das ist denn schon ecklig, wenn noch staub zu kommt ...


----------



## sellyoursoul (23. Mai 2011)

Gut hast Recht... daran kanns wohl liegen, trinke immer nur Wasser oder Isostar .
Mag keine Kohlensäure beim Biken.


----------



## MS1980 (23. Mai 2011)

ich habe auch nur ganz wenig Sprudel drinnen, weils doch auch wach macht ...

mit der alten hatte ich solche probleme nicht ...

schade eigentlich, hätte gedacht das sie besser dichtet


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DeathProof (23. Mai 2011)

Moinsen,

kannst du schon was zum Carbonice Magnet berichten? MIch interessiert ob der nen größeren Abstand zum Sensor zulässt als die originalen o. tune.


----------



## MS1980 (23. Mai 2011)

ich habe den noch immer nicht benutzt, weil der ja geklebt werden muß ...

wollte den an der Scheibe befestigen, sofern ich mit der 180er Storm zufieden bin ...

an den Speichen soll's wohl net so gut halten ...und verlieren wollt ich den auch net ...


----------



## DeathProof (23. Mai 2011)

MS1980 schrieb:


> ich habe den noch immer nicht benutzt, weil der ja geklebt werden muß ...
> 
> wollte den an der Scheibe befestigen, sofern ich mit der 180er Storm zufieden bin ...
> 
> an den Speichen soll's wohl net so gut halten ...und verlieren wollt ich den auch net ...




Ich wollte den dann evtl. mit etwas Schrumpfschlauch an der Speiche und Kleber befestigen, vielleicht hält das ja - sonst bleibt nur Metalkleber der hält bombenfest.


----------



## MS1980 (23. Mai 2011)

erstmal sehen wie gut die Scheiben sind und denn werde ich ihn auf jeden Fall benutzen, habe ihn ja nicht umsonst gekauft ...

aber mehere haben schon geschrieben das er an der den Speichen nicht so gut halten soll, und bei Feindkontakt weg ist ...

an der Scheibe hat er nen besseren Stand und ist geschützter gegen Äste usw ...


----------



## DeathProof (23. Mai 2011)

willst du den an die vordere o. hintere Scheibe kleben?


----------



## MS1980 (23. Mai 2011)

vorne, da ist der weg ja kürzer zum Tacho ...

sonst gibt's wohl übertragungsschwierigkeiten, habe ich mal gehört ...

ob's stimmt kann ich aber nicht sagen ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DeathProof (24. Mai 2011)

MS1980 schrieb:


> vorne, da ist der weg ja kürzer zum Tacho ...
> 
> sonst gibt's wohl übertragungsschwierigkeiten, habe ich mal gehört ...
> 
> ob's stimmt kann ich aber nicht sagen ...




Ah ok, ich werd mit meinem neuen Tacho mal versuchen ob das am HR geht, wirkt optisch besser mMn.

Aber hoffentlich kannst du bald ein paar Eindrücke geben ob der Magnet was taugt.

VG


----------



## Popeye34 (24. Mai 2011)

.


----------



## MS1980 (24. Mai 2011)

wegen der Camelbak werde ich echt mal schauen ... 

mir war auch so das du dir die Storm scheiben holen wolltest ...

also schwärmst auch von den Scheiben ...

naja wir werden sehen ...

mal wieder paar erfahrungswerte von verbauten Teilen:







das letzte Face Carbon Schaltröllchen, nach ca. 700km ...

haben doch länger gehalten als erwartet ...

jetzt sind erstmal die original XTR wieder drinnen, bis was neues da ist ...


----------



## MS1980 (24. Mai 2011)

DeathProof schrieb:


> Ah ok, ich werd mit meinem neuen Tacho mal versuchen ob das am HR geht, wirkt optisch besser mMn.
> 
> Aber hoffentlich kannst du bald ein paar Eindrücke geben ob der Magnet was taugt.
> 
> VG


 

ob das geht bin ich ja mal gespannt ....

wenn ich schlüssig bin welche es wird , denn wir geklebt und gemeldet ...


----------



## MS1980 (9. Juni 2011)

habe mal endlich den Magneten befestigt, und mußte feststellen das nix passiert ...

habe keine Ahnung warum das net geht, habe auch das Teil syncronisiert, aber nix ...

das Teil will damit nicht funktionieren

habe danach das normale Magnet wieder montiert und das geht super, woran liegt's?

hat jemand ne Idee?


----------



## Cuberia (10. Juni 2011)

Hier schon mal die Basis fur mein neues Projekt....
über Pfingsten wird geschraubt.....wenn Teile kommen.


----------



## Popeye34 (10. Juni 2011)

.


----------



## MS1980 (14. Juni 2011)

@Cuberia:

schickes Bike, aber das ist mein Aufbau Threat, kannst ja ein eigenen Starten

ich und die anderen, wir würden uns freuen ... 


nun geht es mit neuen Teilen von Mir weiter ...









das 24er hatte ich vor meinen Harztrip getauscht, weil das mit 26 zu 32 doch sehr kraftraubend das letzte mal war, so war das aber super und ausreichend ...

die Pumpe war ebenfalls für den Trip und sie ist echt super und das Gewicht ...









die Reifen wurden nach dem Trip gegen diese 2,1er getauscht, da sie stark abgenommen haben, ebenso die Bremsbeläge ....






















achja, die Laufräder sind immer noch TOP ... und haben das alles super Überstanden ... 

der Eclipse Schauch ebenfalls, ohne nen Platten ... nur mal so nebenbei ...


----------



## Popeye34 (15. Juni 2011)

Sieht ganz schön Ruppig aus dort, aber auch nach Spaß!
Wie haben sich die Reifen denn so gemacht?


----------



## MS1980 (15. Juni 2011)

wie schon gesagt, die haben alles locker mit gemacht und auch gehalten ... 

die Fotos sind ja harmlos, von den wirklich krassen Strecken habe ich leiders keine machen können, weil das Adrenalin im Körper weiter wollte ...

hatte schon mehrfach befürchtet das ich die aufschlitze, 

aber wer fahren kann ....  

heute mal bei uns in den Harburger Bergen gewesen für 5std ...


























etwas Kräfte zerrend wegen den vielen Wurzeln hier aber wieder Tolle Tour gewesen ...

ich werd hier immer besser ...

die Höhenmeter sind für's Flachland echt doll  ... oder was sagt ihr ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Popeye34 (17. Juni 2011)

....nicht schlecht, 929Hm auf 56km sind anständig.
Ja der Rocket Ron ist halt gut, fahre ihn in der 2.25 EVO Version seit er auf dem Markt ist. Aber nun versuche ich die Kombi Maxxis Larsen TT / Aspen  in der Exception Version einmal aus, bin gespannt wie die sich so machen.


----------



## MS1980 (17. Juni 2011)

hatte ja auch die Evo 2,25er drauf gehabt ... 

der Larsen TT soll ja gut sein, zumindestens hört/liest man's oft ...

aber der Aspen hat ja kaum Profil drauf ... oder irre ich mich da grade?

magst mal paar Bilder hier zeigen (am liebsten auf der Waage)?


----------



## Popeye34 (17. Juni 2011)

Kein Thema, sobald die eintreffen mache ich welche...
VR/Aspen HR/Larsen


----------



## Popeye34 (23. Juni 2011)

Alo hier kannst du mal schauen, ist auch der Wasserträger Uni dabei:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=8450293&postcount=506


----------



## MS1980 (23. Juni 2011)

da seh ich leiders nix, außer die Wörter ...


----------



## Popeye34 (23. Juni 2011)

sollte nun ok sein


----------



## MS1980 (6. Juli 2011)

@Xzippo: wie machen sich die Reifen?

mal nebenbei was unerfreuliches, 

mir ist heute mal aufgefallen das sich mein Bike sehr schwammig fährt, also erstmal angehalten und alle Gelenk - Schrauben nach gezogen und Schnellspanner kontrolliert ... nix ... immer noch ...
hin zur Werkstatt und der sagte nach ner Probefahrt und nen leichten Tüfteln an der felge das meine HR nabe einen Wech hat, leichtes Spiel sagte er, aber nur an einer bestimmten Stelle ... ja super ...

was nun,ne neue Novatec kaufen und umspeichen
oder nen neuen billigen satz kaufen? 

max. 400 habe ich dafür erstma nur.

oder was gutes wie Tune Kong kaufen (200gr für 280 bei R2)und denn umspeichen?
kann ich meine speichen denn noch verwenden oder brauche ich auch neue?

verdammt, dabei habe ich den LRS immer gelobt ...


----------



## bikeaddicted (6. Juli 2011)

xzippo schrieb:


> [...]
> VR/Aspen HR/Larsen



???

Viel Grip hinten und fast semislick vorne 


...das mit der Nabe is ja schei$$e 



P.S.: War lange nicht mehr hier, da ich den Link nicht mehr hatte...

Sorry


----------



## Popeye34 (9. Juli 2011)

MS1980 schrieb:


> .


.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikeaddicted (9. Juli 2011)

xzippo schrieb:


> *Also die Reifen kommen wieder runter, ich fahre mit gefÃ¼hlter Handbremse, im Gegensatz zum Ron 2.25 (Larsen 2.1)
> Werde mir wahrscheinlich Ron's in 2.1 holen...*
> 
> 
> ...



Die 2,1er sollen bei weitem nicht an die 2,25 rankommen...

Erfahrung ist das aber nicht.

Mit den 2,25ern kann man ja auch Ã¼ber "alles" drÃ¼ber rollen...

Wieso haste denn nicht den Larsen in 2,0 v+h probiert???

...oder die 1,9er?


----------



## Popeye34 (9. Juli 2011)

Ja, das werde ich machen. Habe einen zweiten Larsen hier....


----------



## bikeaddicted (9. Juli 2011)

Sehr gut 


Ich fahre ja die 1,9er... im Gelände (Fester Waldboden, Kies, Sand)... Finde, dass die ziemlich viel Grip haben... man muss aber schon mehr aufpassen, als mit den 2,25er RoRo's... 

Dafür rollen sie besser... Sind leichter...


Und ICH fühle mich mit denen sicherer...


----------



## Deleted 76843 (10. Juli 2011)

Ich würde zur Combi vorne Larsen in 2.0 und hinten Crossmark raten. Sieht man auch oft und funktioniert super.


----------



## bikeaddicted (10. Juli 2011)

billi joe schrieb:


> Ich würde zur Combi vorne Larsen in 2.0 und hinten Crossmark raten. Sieht man auch oft und funktioniert super.



Oder so  


Hatte v+h Larsen vorgeschlagen, um v+h RoRo besser vergleichen zu können


----------



## Popeye34 (10. Juli 2011)

Sorry das wir hier zumüllen..
Also ich versuche erst einmal Larsen/Larsen 2.0 Exception (hatte einen zweiten hier), mal sehen was sich tut. Wenn nicht, dann kommen halt wieder die Ron's in 2.25 auf's bike....

Thema Nabe für dich, schau mal: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=8506417&postcount=63


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MS1980 (11. Juli 2011)

danke für den Tip ... 

also, ich würde den Rocket Ron 2,1 nicht nochmal kaufen
,der fährt sich irgendwie komplett anders, ist auch härter als der 2,25er

und pannenanfälliger ist dieser auch, mußte schon 4x den Eclipse vorne flicken 

mit den 2,25er hatte ich nichts, auch auf den krassen Strecken im Harz

ich werde mir auch die 2,25er wieder holen, die gibt's ja bei Velokontor für 40 der Satz(Evo+Versandfrei) ... 


ich habe die HR Nabe übrigens wieder hinbekommen,es wahr nur der Konus lose, wieso die das im Fahrradladen nicht hinbekommen haben ist mir unklar, lag wohl daran das der LRS nicht von ihnen war ...

naja, jetzt läuft er wieder 

aber irgendwas "Klickt" jetzt beim Einfedern, ist zwar nur leise, aber nervend

jemand ne Idee was es sein könnte?


----------



## FloriLori (11. Juli 2011)

doofe Antwort aber geschreib das Klicken mal genauer bitte


----------



## MS1980 (11. Juli 2011)

naja, wenn der Hinterbau einfedert, denn klickt es leicht ...

dachte zuerst, das es an der Sattelstütze liegt und sie net richtig fest ist, oder die Satteklemmung leicht lose ist, aber beides fest

denn alle gelenk-schrauben geprüft, alles fest und der Hinterbau selbst auch 

die Pedalen und das Tretlager eigentlich auch net, denn wenn ich die füße hochmache und nur so wippe, denn ist es auch da ...


----------



## bikeaddicted (11. Juli 2011)

MS1980 schrieb:


> [...]
> 
> ich werde mir auch die 2,25er wieder holen, die gibt's ja bei Velokontor fÃ¼r 40â¬ der Satz(Evo+Versandfrei) ...
> 
> [...]



... Ã¤hm... noch aktuell???

>>>http://www.velokontor.de/BEREIFUNG/...en-Schwalbe-Rocket-Ron-Evo-2-Stueck-2010.html

...49,00 Steine...


----------



## MS1980 (11. Juli 2011)

http://cgi.ebay.de/NEU-2-x-Schwalbe...ort_Radsport_Fahrradteile&hash=item35b2ff0949

hier immer noch für 40 ...


----------



## Popeye34 (12. Juli 2011)

.


----------



## MS1980 (12. Juli 2011)

meinst es könnte die Nabe sein?

habe auch kein ersatz Laufradsatz zum testen, muss denn nen Kumpel mal anhauen deswegen

das nervt mich voll, irgendwas is immer ... 

dachte das ich mir nen Schmolke Lenker holen kann, aber das wird wohl erstmal verschoben ...


----------



## MS1980 (23. Juli 2011)

also, an den Laufrad liegt es nicht ...

wenn ich den Dämpfer blockiere denn wird das richtig extrem laut, muß also an was anderes liegen ... 

vielleicht sind's die Buchsen?

Montag kommt's zur durchsicht ...

mal neue Bilder ...  








gekürzt auf 640mm










hätte nicht gedacht dach ich mir jemals wieder nen Riser an Bike schraube, nachdem ich ja die letzten Mal so dolle Handschmerzen hatte ... 

aber es geht und auch ohne Barends ... 

und es fährt sich viel entspannter duch die etwas höhere Front ...

jetzt muß das andere nur noch behoben werden und ich bin wieder glücklich ...


----------



## MS1980 (23. Juli 2011)

moiens ...

also an den Laufrad kann es nicht liegen, habe ich geprüft ...

mir ist mal aufgefallen, wenn ich den Dämpfer blockiere denn wird dieses Geräusch wesentlich stärker, muß wohl vom Dämpfer oder den Buchsen kommen, was anderes kann ich mir net erklären ... 

naja, Montag gehts zur Durchsicht ...

neue bilder mal wieder .... 















gekürzt auf 640mm

ertaunlicher weise komme ich mit den Lenker super gut klar und habe uch keine Handschmerzen wie mit den anderen Beiden, und die Barends mußte ich auch noch nicht montieren,also wieder was gespart ...


----------



## Popeye34 (23. Juli 2011)

.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MS1980 (24. Juli 2011)

och nee .... 

hoffentlich ist es was anderes, Rahmen tauschen wird ja bei mir nicht gehen, ist ja nen gebrauchter gewesen ...

naja, mal sehen was die bei der Durchsicht finden ...


----------



## Popeye34 (26. Juli 2011)

...was ist denn nun geworden?


----------



## MS1980 (28. Juli 2011)

heute das Bike abgeholt, haben alle Gelenke geschmiert + neu festgezogen, Kassette und Kette gesäubert und Innenlager neu gefettet ...

war auch alles ok, denn vorhin mal ne Std im Gelände gewesen und zack, das klicken ist wieder da ...zwar net so laut wie vorher, aber ich hör es ...

ik raff dat nich, kann doch net sein ...


----------



## bikeaddicted (28. Juli 2011)

Hört sich ja alles gar nich schön an... 


Sach Mal, ist die Kassette ordentlich festgezogen?
...sollen ja zumindest bei Shimano ~45 Nm drauf...


Kannst Du Dich entsinnen, wann genau das Klicken/Knacken wieder da war?


----------



## MS1980 (28. Juli 2011)

sobald der Hinterbau bissl mehr federt, denn klickt es leicht ...

so langsam bin ich mit mein Latein echt am Ende ...


----------



## bikeaddicted (28. Juli 2011)

...mit "Dein" Latein... allet klar...  


Echt kacke... 


Darfst Du sagen, wo das Rad durchgecheckt wurde?


----------



## MS1980 (28. Juli 2011)

das lass ich alles bei nen Simplon Händler machen ...

aber er meinte auch,das sie nicht wissen was es sein kann und sonst nur einschicken würden ...

aber ich habe es ja nicht dort gekauft, deswegen machen sie es nicht

werde mich wohl nach nen neuen Rahmen oder neues Bike umsehen müssen ...

solch leichtbau teil wird's aber wohl nicht mehr werden, 

ich glaube das meine Fahrweise nicht so das ware ist, für solch ein leichtes Bike


----------



## Cuberia (29. Juli 2011)

Hmmm, hatte ich an meienem alten Cube AMS Rahmen auch....hab sämlliche Lager getauscht, alles geschmiert und nachgezogen....am Ende war´s n´angerissener Rahmen...Kettenstrebe im Tretlagerbereich...war nach dem Schmieren auch immer kurzzeitig weg...wohl etwas Öl an die Bruchstelle gekommen...aber nach kurzer Fahrt wieder da...würd das jetzt nich unbedingt auf Leichtbau schieben bei dir...aber suuuuuper ärgerlich ist´s schon...vielleicht findest du (findet ihr) den Fehler ja noch...Viel Erfolg.
Gruss : Volker


----------



## NightRacer (1. August 2011)

MS1980 schrieb:


> hier die bereits von dir erwähnten Umbaumaßnahmen ...
> 
> wir haben wohl die selben Ideen ...
> 
> ...



Servus,

ne frage zum Schaltwerk:

Welche Schräubchen sind denn bereits Serienmäßig aus Alu?

Die Einstellschrauben, seh ich das richtig?...und sonst noch was?
Die Schrauben der Schaltrollen sind Stahl?


Viele Grüße

Michael


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MS1980 (1. August 2011)

ja, nur die Einstellschrauben sind aus Alu, der rest ist aus Stahl ..., wieso auch immer ...

aber man kann ne Menge aus den Schaltwerk rausholen, wenn man will ...


----------



## NightRacer (1. August 2011)

ich hab mir jetzt mal Einstellschrauben, Schrauben für die Schaltrollen (FTC, Alu), ne Zugklemmschraube, den Titanbolzen und FTC Schaltrollen (Alu) bestellt.

Wie siehts denn mit der Dauerhaltbarkeit bzw. Standfestigkeit der Rollen aus?
Kann ich mit denen ohne Bedenken in Startblock rollen?


mfg

Michael


----------



## MS1980 (1. August 2011)

ich hatte ja Carbon Schalträder verbaut, aber die sind nach 800km abgenutzt und auseinander gebrochen, jetzt sind die originalen erstmal noch drinnen ...

jedoch ist der Schaltkomfort nicht ganz so gut, wenn beide gewechselt werden, da die obere eine Führungsrolle ist und leichtes Spiel hat, damit die Kette ja richtig läuft ...

die untere hat keine bedeutung und kann gewechselt ...

alle anderen Sachen, der Carbon-Ausleger, die Titanbolzen und alle Aluschrauben halten weiterhin, jedoch müssen die für die Schalträder ab und an mal nachgezogen werden, sie lösen sich nen bissl ...


----------



## MS1980 (14. August 2011)

so da bin ich auch mal wieder 

ich habe nun ein neues Bike seid Samstag, robuster und stabiler als das Stomp ...

ein ..... ... .... Red 

das erste Tuning wurde heute gemacht, und hat fast 1Kilo gebracht ...

Bilder gibt's wenn Wetter besser ist und ich mal welche machen kann ...

bis dato könnt ihr schon mal rätzeln ...


----------



## Popeye34 (14. August 2011)

Oh, cool


----------



## steve81 (14. August 2011)

Was ist aus dem Stomp geworden?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MS1980 (15. August 2011)

das ist weg ... verkauft an ein Händler, der das Bike ein zweites mal geprüft hat, wegen den klicken ...

war wohl nur ein loses Innenlager und die Dämpferbuchsen hatten leichtes Spiel

wieso das der andere Fahrradladen nicht raus gefunden hat  

naja, war eigntlich mein Traum-Bike ...

das neue ist aber mal richtig gut, aber auch schon 1Kg leichter als original ...

keiner ne Idee, welches Bike es geworden ist


----------



## Popeye34 (15. August 2011)

na ja, wenn es wenigstens einen Anhaltspunkt gäben würde....

Schade um das Stomp, hast wirklich viel Aufwand und Zeit Investiert!


----------



## Biebertaler (15. August 2011)

Ja das STOMP war genial, hoffentlich bereust du es nicht 

Aber geb mal ein Tip ab, ein Red Bull wirds ja nicht sein...oder


----------



## MS1980 (15. August 2011)

bereuen werde ich es nicht, ich hatte es und habe mir somit mein Traum erfüllt ...

auch wenn's nur kurz war, aber es war eine schöne Zeit  ....

das ich viel Aufwand und zeit darein gesteckt habe stimmt schon aber jetzt bin ich um einige erfahrungen reicher und weiß jetzt, das Carbon Rahmen doch nicht's für mich sind ...

immer aufpassen, blos nicht umkippen , usw ...  nee

jetzt ist es wieder ein Alurahmen, der auch eine Menge weg stecken kann und mit dem, ich mein nächsten Trip in die Berge, wesentlich mehr genießen werde, speziell bei ruppigen Abfahrten ...

aber erstmal paar Bilder,






















sorry für's malen, aber es soll ja auch net zu leicht werden ...


----------



## Biebertaler (15. August 2011)

Ja mit dem aufpassen ist schon richtig, aber ein Stomp fährt man ja eigentlich auch als 2. oder 3. Rad 

Aber dein neues Ghost AMR ist auch OK


----------



## MS1980 (15. August 2011)

das Teil ist super ... aber auch wesentlich schwerer ...

naja, ich werde wohl wieder Zeit und viel Aufwand reinstecken, um es zu optimieren ...

irgendwas findet sich ja immer ...

es handelt sich um das AMR 7500 Red ...

hier mal das Original:





Teile:
*Produktname:*Ghost AMR 7500 Mountainbike 2011;
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Gewicht:ca. 12.7 Kilogramm;  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Rahmen:AMR Actinum DB SCL;  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Dämpfer:Fox Float RP23 120mm Boost Valve ;
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Steuersatz:Ritchey Tapered;  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Gabel:Fox Forx 32FIT-RL 120mm Tapered 15 QR  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Vorbau:Ritchey Comp 31.8mm  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Lenker:Ritchey Comp Low Rizer 670 mm 31.8mm  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sattel:Selle Italia SL  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sattelstütze:Ritchey Comp 34.9mm  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Kurbel:Shimano XT 42-32-24  schwarz
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Innenlager:Shimano Pressfit BB  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Umwerfer:Shimano XT  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Schaltwerk:Shimano XT 10-fach  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Schalthebel:Shimano XT  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Kassette:Shimano XT 10-fach 11-34  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Bremsen:Shimano XT Scheibenbremsen, 180mm Bremsscheiben  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Felgen:Alex SX 44 Disc  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Naben:Shimano XT  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Reifen:Schwalbe Nobby Nic 2.25


----------



## Popeye34 (16. August 2011)

.


----------



## MS1980 (16. August 2011)

die Laufräder sind noch die originalen, habe folgende Teile getauscht:

Lenker/Vorbau: Ritchey Comp  --- Easton XC 70 Carbon/ Procraft = -267gr 

Reifen:Nobbi Nic 2,25er --- Rocket Ron 2,10 = -277gr

Schläuche: schwalbe ? --- Eclipse/Schwalbe SV14 = -184gr

Griffe: Ghost Schraub --- Ritchey WCS Moos = -73gr

Aheadkappe+Schraube: Ritchey ---BK Carbon = -12gr

Spacer: Ghost Alu --- Carbon = -14gr

Kassette: XT 11-34 --- XX 11-32 = -130gr

hinteren XT schnellspanner --- KCNC  = - ? (vergessen)

macht fast 1kg aus ...

hier mal paar Detailbilder:














und nochmal ein von der Seite ...





die Optik gefällt mir auch richtig gut ... 

kennt jemand die Dt Swiss 1600er laufräder, sind die gut?

da ich noch die Teile vom Stomp habe, werden wohl noch Bremsen,Schaltung,Kurbel,Sattel und Stütze getauscht ...

obwohl die Stütze net mehr passt, ist jetzt eine 34,9 ...

gibt's dafür auch leichte Stützen, ich finde irgendwie nichts ...


----------



## Cuberia (17. August 2011)

MS1980 schrieb:


> obwohl die Stütze net mehr passt, ist jetzt eine 34,9 ...
> 
> gibt's dafür auch leichte Stützen, ich finde irgendwie nichts ...



Bitteschön

Gefällt mir gut dein neues Spielzeug. Halt n anderer Einsatzbereich als das Stomp...keine Rennsemmel mehr.


----------



## MS1980 (17. August 2011)

erstmal danke, aber nur bis 85kg zugelassen ...

ist mir zu grenzwertig ... 

ich würde sagen ein erweiterter  Spielbereich ... 

fahre ja weiterhin die selber wege, jetzt halt nur spaßiger ...



achja, habe heute was schönes bestellt, mal schauen wann's geliefert wird ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MS1980 (20. August 2011)

hier mal ne Umfrage:

soll ich meine schwarze XT Kurbel drannen lassen, oder meine gute schöne K-Force Light verbauen?

bin mir noch unschlüssig ... weitere carbonteile werden noch folgen ...

was meint ihr?


----------



## bikeaddicted (20. August 2011)

Hi!


Erstmal Glückwunsch zum neuen Bike!

Interessant, dass die Basis nicht aus Carbon ist.


Also ich würde Deine K-Force gerne am Ghost sehen.

Kostet ja nichts.


----------



## onkel_doc (20. August 2011)

hats nicht im bikemarkt ne syntace P6???


----------



## MS1980 (20. August 2011)

bikeaddicted schrieb:


> Hi!
> 
> 
> Erstmal Glückwunsch zum neuen Bike!
> ...


 

hallo, ja danke ...

ich wollte halt kein Carbon rahmen mehr haben, das ist mir doch nichts ...

der Alu ist jetzt wieder richtig schön steif ... herrlich ...

ja gut, kostet nichts ist schon richtig, allerdings soll ein neuer Laufradsatz her und denn muß ein Teil weichen ...


----------



## MS1980 (20. August 2011)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> hats nicht im bikemarkt ne syntace P6???


 
ich ne Syntace im Bikepark ... nee 

da mußt mich wohl verwechseln,

aber da kommt bald was tolles ...


----------



## onkel_doc (21. August 2011)

sorry, dacht du suchst was leichtes??? vielleicht verwechslung


----------



## MS1980 (21. August 2011)

achso, jetzt versteh ich's ...


ne Syntace ist mir zu schwer ... da soll ja was leichtes ran ...


----------



## onkel_doc (21. August 2011)

aha, ok wie wärs mit POP produkts???

Vielleicht haben die ja was...

Mit einer syntace P6 carbon wären einige schon zufrieden


----------



## Popeye34 (21. August 2011)

Pop, Schmolke und co... sind ja wirklich geile Stützen, aber der Preis??? 

Was verstehst du unter licht, ? 
Schau mal HIER


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MS1980 (22. August 2011)

bei der KCNC ist ja wieder nur bis 85kg max. das ist mir immer noch zu grenswertig ...

ich hatte ja eine woodman, aber die gibt es nicht in 34,9mm 

aber ich habe mir ja schon was bestellt, aber das dauert halt ...

Qualität brauch halt nen bissl ...

lasst euch mal überraschen, ist auf jedenfall .... grins 


@Xzippo:
was meinst du wegen der Kurbel?


----------



## Popeye34 (22. August 2011)

ok, es wird ein Schmolke oder POP


----------



## MS1980 (24. August 2011)

heute war ein Altbekannter mal wieder da ...

lange is her gewesen, aber er kannte mein Namen noch ...

das hat er gebracht ...







na?


----------



## bikeaddicted (24. August 2011)

Der Postbote war also da...


Mcfk?


----------



## MS1980 (24. August 2011)

der von DHL ...

mcfk, mmmhhh


----------



## bikeaddicted (24. August 2011)

Also keine Mcfk...?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MS1980 (24. August 2011)

nee, was besseres denke ich 

660mm x 31,8mm


----------



## bikeaddicted (24. August 2011)

MS1980 schrieb:


> nee, was besseres denke ich
> 
> 660mm x 31,8mm


Ahhh... also ein Lenker... Syntace?


...evtl. zu schwer für Dich...


Schmolke schon Mal nicht... AX?


----------



## MS1980 (24. August 2011)

bikeaddicted schrieb:


> Ahhh... also ein Lenker... Syntace?
> 
> Jaa ... ein Lenker ...
> 
> ...


 


achja, die Optik sieht sooo hammer aus ...


----------



## bikeaddicted (24. August 2011)

Was meinste mit "wer bietet noch an"?


(oder willste mich auf'n Arm nehmen )


Wieder Easton oder was?


----------



## MS1980 (24. August 2011)

was sprach gegen Schmolke?

nen neues Easton is es nicht geworden, habe ja einen ....

morgen werde ich wohl auflösen ...


mal sehen was die anderen noch tippen ...


----------



## bikeaddicted (24. August 2011)

MS1980 schrieb:


> was sprach gegen Schmolke?
> 
> nen neues Easton is es nicht geworden, habe ja einen ....
> 
> ...


Schmolke nicht, da die UD nur als Decklage benutzen.



Sooo viele andere Hersteller gibt's ja jetzt auch nicht... bei Leichtbauteilen... die üblichen "Verdächtigen" halt...


----------



## Popeye34 (24. August 2011)

Pop oder Schmolke


----------



## MS1980 (24. August 2011)

bikeaddicted schrieb:


> Schmolke nicht, da die UD nur als Decklage benutzen.


 

das war mir auch neu, man lernt ja nie aus ...

aber halt stop :

das ist ja ein ...






ahhh jaa,


----------



## Popeye34 (24. August 2011)

wow, du haust ja mal richtig rein! Nun muss die Schmolke Stütze her 

Du kannst dir bei Schmolke deine Wunschoptik bestellen.......alles kein Problem!


----------



## MS1980 (24. August 2011)

naja, was soll der Geiz ...

nee, spaß bei seite, der Stomp verkauf hat ja bissl geld gebracht ... 

weitere Foto's?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MS1980 (24. August 2011)

was sagt ihr zu dem Traumteil ?


----------



## bikeaddicted (25. August 2011)

Puh... geil... 

Da scheint das Produktionsverfahren von Schmolke geändert worden zu sein.


----------



## MS1980 (25. August 2011)

ja wer weiß ... 

deiner hatte ja an den Seiten die verklebten Enden, oder wie war das?

sollte meinen wohl auch dicht machen, kann ich dazu eigentlich auch normale Stopfen nehmen(auf passender durchmesser gekürzt)?



achja, auf welches Gewicht würdet ihr tippen?


----------



## bikeaddicted (25. August 2011)

MS1980 schrieb:


> ja wer weiß ...
> 
> deiner hatte ja an den Seiten die verklebten Enden, oder wie war das?
> 
> ...


Der Carbontex war an den Enden verklebt.
Diente gleichzeitig als Plugin, um Hörnchen fahren zu können.
Diese Verstärkung ging einige cm tief in Richtung Lenkermitte.

Mein Schmolke war/ist nicht verklebt.

-> Habe gerade Mal geschaut, wie der von Innen aussieht.
So wie Deiner!

Klar, zu machen würde ich auch.
Schon alleine als Schutz beim Anlehnen.
Sollte mit "normalen" Stopfen gehen.


Gewicht... 100g... bis 120... 

Aber Du hast bestimmt die TLO-Ausführung... also 100 bis 105g.


----------



## Popeye34 (25. August 2011)

... denke der bringt 110 +, oder ca 98 auf der Waage


----------



## MS1980 (25. August 2011)

ich habe lange überlegt, 

aber da ich keine Barends mehr fahre, wäre der SL sinnlos ...

also wurde es der TLO ...

gewicht ist :  trommel trommel trommel







das ist echt der Wahnsinn ...


----------



## Popeye34 (25. August 2011)

Absolut, Gewicht ist sagenhaft! Viel Spaß damit...


----------



## bikeaddicted (25. August 2011)

bikeaddicted schrieb:


> [...]Aber Du hast bestimmt die TLO-Ausführung... also 100 bis 105g.


Nah dran ist auch vorbei... LOSER!


Von meiner Seite auch viel Spaß mit dem edlen und leckeren "Prügel"!


----------



## MS1980 (25. August 2011)

naja, is ja nur leicht vorbei ...



danke danke ...


mal schauen wie sich die 99gr in der Praxis verhalten ...


ich meld mich wieder wenn neues gibt (Sontag oder ...)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikeaddicted (25. August 2011)

...bin gespannt...


Daneben lag ich trotzdem 

Ca. 98g liegt näher an 99g, als 100 bis 105g...

"Ca." beim Gewichte-Raten ist aber auch unfair


----------



## MS1980 (25. August 2011)

ja ... das bin ich auch ...

naja, das ist auch ziemlich schwierig, da kann man nur Glück haben ... 



werde erst Sontag wieder auf mein Bike sitzen können, wird gerade modifiziert ...


----------



## MS1980 (25. August 2011)

soo, ich habe mir mal das ergebnis meiner Umfrage angeschaut ...

es steht bis jetzt 5-3 für die FSA ...



er wäre ja toll wenn die Teilnehmer mal ne kurze begründung geben würden

ansonsten schon mal danke, für's mitmachen ...


----------



## MS1980 (27. August 2011)

hier mal paar Gewichtsvergleiche ...


----------



## bikeaddicted (27. August 2011)

Ohhh jaaa  


Sag Mal, wie schaltet es sich so vom kleinen/großen "direkt" auf's große/kleine KB?


Fehlt bei der XT-Kurbel noch der linke Kurbelarm? 
...oder sitzt der oberhalb des Bildes?


----------



## MS1980 (27. August 2011)

das geht eigentlich ganz gut, hatte ja auch im Harz keine Probleme damit ...

allerdings ist die Abstufung 24-42 schon ganz arg ... werde wohl noch auf 24-38 umbauen ...

das Gewicht der XT ist mit dem Arm, den sieht man blos nicht, sonst wäre das Gewicht net richtig zu lesen ...

ohne den Arm wäre das XT Gewicht ja echt dolle ...

werde morgen bei besseren Wetter mal nen Aktuelles Bild machen mit den gewechselten Teilen ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Popeye34 (27. August 2011)

.


----------



## Popeye34 (27. August 2011)

...ach so, ich würde die FSA aufs Bike Montieren!
Sieht besser aus und ist vor allem leichter!


----------



## MS1980 (27. August 2011)

nee nee, die Schellen werden net verkauft, die passen super zum Lenker ...

hier mal weitere Vergleiche:


----------



## MS1980 (28. August 2011)

naja, will jetzt nicht alles zeigen ...

auf jeden Fall sind's jetzt schon mal 1,3kg weniger durch tausch von:

Lenker, Vorbau, Griffe, Spacer, Shifter, Schaltwerk, Kassette, Schläuchen, Reifen und Kurbel ... 

desweiteren denn noch ...


----------



## Jaypeare (28. August 2011)

Ähm... schönes Projekt, auch wenn ich nie im Leben ein Stomp gegen ein AMR getauscht hätte. 

Aber was ich nicht verstehe: Du verkaufst den Carbonrahmen wegen Stabilitäts- und Haltbarkeitsbedenken - und schraubst dir dann einen Carbonlenker mit 99g ans Bike? Gerade beim Lenker hätte ich persönlich dazu überhaupt kein Vertrauen, nachdem ich meinen ach so stabilen Duraflite gekillt habe.

Meinst du nicht, bevor du solche grenzwertigen Teile wegen ein paar Gramm verbaust, solltest du erst mal die Laufräder tauschen? Die wiegen doch locker 1800-1900g, mit den bockschweren XT-Naben. Irgendwas schönes handgebautes mit einigermaßen leichten Naben und ZTR Crest oder sowas, und du hast gleich mal 300g weniger.


----------



## MS1980 (28. August 2011)

naja, ich habe auch lange überlegt, aber ein Carbonrahmen erfordert einfach mehr pflege und beachtung, ist mir zu viel 

das war mir alles nichts, wenn du selbst  mal einen hattest denn würdest du mich vielleicht verstehen ...

der Lenker ist schon sehr hochwertig und der sollte halten, da bin ich mir sicher ...

wie man einen Syntace verschrotten kann, ist mir nen Rätzel, das Teil ist doch bombenstabil ... was war da los?

ich habe erstmal die Teile getauscht die ich über hatte,außer den Lenker ...

ein Laufradsatz steht ebenfalls auf der Liste ...

jedoch fahre ich jetzt Centerlock und brauche denn wieder andere scheiben ... usw ...

nen bissl was kommt noch ....


----------



## Jaypeare (28. August 2011)

MS1980 schrieb:


> wie man einen Syntace verschrotten kann, ist mir nen Rätzel, das Teil ist doch bombenstabil ... was war da los?



Schraubgriffe. Noch unter dem vorgeschriebenen Drehmoment und weit davon entfernt, fest zu sein - knack, knack. Vielleicht bin ich da auch selber schuld bzw. es ist dumm gelaufen, weil die Klemmung der Griffe (Ritchey WCS) für einen Carbonlenker einfach ungeeignet war. Aber da hab ich mal gesehen, wie verd... schnell das bei Carbon gehen kann.


----------



## MS1980 (28. August 2011)

das ist krass ... durch griffe ...

aber die Duraflite haben doch auch an den Enden solche metallgitter(Meshgard) verbaut, oder irre ich mich da gerade?


ich bin gerade von meinen Trails zurücck, wo ich den Lenker und das Bike allgemein mal getestet habe ... 

schön über die Wurzeltrails gejagt, herlich mit dem Fahrwerk ...

und Sprünge sind auch wieder drinnen   

.... trotz des leichten Lenkers, das Teil ist richtig Steif,bei dem Gewicht echt der Wahnsinn ...

richtig schönes Teil, ich bin hin und weg ...


----------



## Popeye34 (28. August 2011)

Na dann lass mal die Bilder sprechen!


----------



## MS1980 (28. August 2011)

ok, das kriegen wir hin, aber erstmal nur 2, das Wetter war net so dolle ...












werde das 42er wohl noch gegen 38er tauschen ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Popeye34 (28. August 2011)

.


----------



## MS1980 (28. August 2011)

das Zwischengewicht kann leider nicht sagen, da meine waage weg ist, muss erstmal ne neue besorgen ...

den Vorbau lass ich erstmal, vielleicht gibt's zu Weihnachten nen neuen ...

erstmal kommt ne neue Stütze,Laufräder und Bremse ran ...

achja, der Selle ist ja mal richtig gut, nur mit 277gr echt schwer ...

weiss jemand ob die Polsterung bei allen Modellen gleich ist?


----------



## bikeaddicted (28. August 2011)

Au hä!


Stütze, Sattel, Bremsen, LR'er gehen Mal gar nicht  D)


Aber man sieht ja, wo das wieder hin führt  



Verrätst Du uns, was Du beim LRS vor hast?



xzippo schrieb:


> Ich finde aber das der Vorbau, nun nicht mehr mit dem Edlen & Hochwertigen Schmolke passt. Da muss ein Rotor/Extralite her


Schon 


Aber es gibt momentan wichtigere "Baustellen"...


----------



## Jaypeare (28. August 2011)

MS1980 schrieb:


> das ist krass ... durch griffe ...
> 
> aber die Duraflite haben doch auch an den Enden solche metallgitter(Meshgard) verbaut, oder irre ich mich da gerade?



Jupp, an den Enden. Aber die Ritchey-Griffe werden beidseitig geklemmt und haben außerdem so eine Klemmung mit kleinen Madenschräubchen, die auf ein Metallplättchen drücken. Im Gegensatz zu z.B. den Syntace-Griffen, die eine sehr große Klemmfläche haben, wirken die Klemmkräfte hier eher punktuell. Und das hat der Lenker halt nicht ausgehalten. Wie gesagt, zum Teil auch selbst schuld. Deshalb sei an dieser Stelle ausdrücklich vor der Kombi Ritchey-Schraubgriffe (und ähnliche Patente) + Carbonlenker gewarnt.

Sieht gut aus mit der FSA-Kurbel. Das Dekor passt gut ins Farbschema (hoffentlich hält es...), und das Gewicht ist ein Traum. Vorbau würd ich den PRC lassen. Procraft hat vielleicht kein Highend-Image, ist aber qualitativ einwandfrei und relativ leicht ist das Teil ja auch. Was den Sattel angeht - da würde ich persönlich aufs Gewicht sch... Zum Hintern passen muß er, alles andere ist zweitrangig.


----------



## Popeye34 (28. August 2011)

klar ist der Vorbau gut, fahre ihn ja selber....Ich meine halt nur vom Optischen her, würde eine "Hochwertigerer" mehr hergeben...
Die Kurbel passt wirklich Bombe!


----------



## MS1980 (28. August 2011)

bikeaddicted schrieb:


> Au hä!
> 
> 
> 1.  Stütze, Sattel, Bremsen, LR'er gehen Mal gar nicht  D)
> ...


 

1. jaja, ich weiß aber Sattel ist wirklich gut, besser als mein Tune ...

2.ja, das sehen und wissen wir, aber das macht es ja so intressant ...

3. schwebe noch zwischen:

http://www.ebay.de/itm/Hope-Pro-2-E...ort_Radsport_Fahrradteile&hash=item3a68967df6

oder

http://www.ebay.de/itm/Tune-King-Ko...ort_Radsport_Fahrradteile&hash=item3a6928caf5



was meint ihr?

andere Vorschläge?


----------



## Jaypeare (28. August 2011)

MS1980 schrieb:


> 3. schwebe noch zwischen:
> 
> http://www.ebay.de/itm/Hope-Pro-2-E...ort_Radsport_Fahrradteile&hash=item3a68967df6
> 
> ...



Also, wenn dir das Mehrgewicht egal ist, würde ich den Hope-LRS empfehlen: Da hast du Naben, die auf Dauer robust und sorglos sind. Und wenn doch mal was ist, sind sie relativ günstig zu reparieren, weil Hope sämtliche Einzelteile zu fairen Preisen anbietet. Aufgrund der aufwändigen Dichtung und der geringen Fertigungstoleranzen laufen die Naben allerdings nicht ganz so leicht wie andere.

Vielleicht solltest du noch ein Vergleichsangebot von Felix Wolf oder Speer einholen, für einen ähnlichen LRS, aber mit belastungsgerechter Speichenkombi aus z.B. CX-Ray und D-Light. Das wird nochmal ein paar Gramm leichter und du weißt, dass du eine wirklich sehr sehr gute Aufbauqualität bekommst.


----------



## bikeaddicted (28. August 2011)

MS1980 schrieb:


> 1. jaja, ich weiß aber Sattel ist wirklich gut, besser als mein Tune ...
> 
> 2.ja, das sehen und wissen wir, aber das macht es ja so intressant ...
> 
> ...


Nö, die Laufradsätze hören sich ganz vernünftig an.

Einzig andere Speichen würde ich vielleicht nehmen...

Evtl. Crest Felge anstatt Alpine.


Bin keiner, der sagt, sch... auf Komfort, das Gewicht ist alles entscheident 


Spannend und interessant, jaaa!




Jaypeare schrieb:


> [...]
> 
> Vielleicht solltest du noch ein Vergleichsangebot von Felix Wolf oder Speer einholen, für einen ähnlichen LRS, aber mit belastungsgerechter Speichenkombi aus z.B. CX-Ray und D-Light. Das wird nochmal ein paar Gramm leichter und du weißt, dass du eine wirklich sehr sehr gute Aufbauqualität bekommst.


Sehe ich genauso/bin auch dafür


----------



## MS1980 (28. August 2011)

Jaypeare schrieb:


> Sieht gut aus mit der FSA-Kurbel. Das Dekor passt gut ins Farbschema (hoffentlich hält es...), und das Gewicht ist ein Traum.


 
das Dekor hält schon 2Jahre, habe ja klickies ...

ja das gewicht ist schon genial ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MS1980 (28. August 2011)

bikeaddicted schrieb:


> Einzig andere Speichen würde ich vielleicht nehmen...
> 
> Evtl. Crest Felge anstatt Alpine.
> 
> ...


 

wieso andere Speichen?

ich bin ja mit der Alpine super gut klar gekommen,wieso sollte ich sie nicht wieder nehmen ...


----------



## bikeaddicted (29. August 2011)

MS1980 schrieb:


> das Dekor hält schon 2Jahre, habe ja klickies ...[...]


Es kommt aber auf die Achslänge des Pedals bzw. den Sohlenabstand an.

Wie viele haben durch Schuhe abgeriebene Kurbeln und fahren Klickies...




MS1980 schrieb:


> wieso andere Speichen?
> 
> ich bin ja mit der Alpine super gut klar gekommen,wieso sollte ich sie nicht wieder nehmen ...


Race Speichen... könntest ja CX-Ray oder Superspokes nehmen.


Wenn Du schon keine absoluten Leichtbaunaben vor hast zu fahren, dann würde ich die 10g je Felge schwereren Crest nehmen, die dazu auch etwas breiter sind.


----------



## Popeye34 (29. August 2011)

.


----------



## bikeaddicted (29. August 2011)

@xzippo: Würdest Du echt wegen insgesamt 20g die Alpine der Crest vorziehen?


----------



## Popeye34 (29. August 2011)

nein nicht wirklich, bin da nicht so der Felgen-pro. ! Auf 20g kommt es mir wirklich nicht an, Sicherheit & Haltbarkeit würde ich bevorzugen!


----------



## bikeaddicted (29. August 2011)

xzippo schrieb:


> nein nicht wirklich, bin da nicht so der Felgen-pro. ! Auf 20g kommt es mir wirklich nicht an, Sicherheit & Haltbarkeit würde ich bevorzugen!


Also "Felgen-Pro" kann ich mich beim besten Willen auch nicht nennen.


Trotzdem ist in meinen Augen die breitere Crest die bessere Wahl.


Die Beschreibung von NT selbst macht mir auch eher die Crest schmackhaft: 

http://www.notubes.com/ZTR-Crest-26-32-Hole-Black-P341C54.aspx

Alpine:

http://www.notubes.com/ZTR-Alpine-26-32-Hole-Black-P338C53.aspx


Profilvergleich Crest/Alpine:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MS1980 (29. August 2011)

oh ha, schön das ihr das Thema schon mal aufgegriffen habt ...

mal sehen welche es nachher wird ... 

welcher unterschied besteht noch, außer breite und gewicht?


----------



## bikeaddicted (29. August 2011)

MS1980 schrieb:


> oh ha, schön das ihr das Thema schon mal aufgegriffen habt ...
> 
> mal sehen welche es nachher wird ...
> 
> *welcher unterschied besteht noch, außer breite und gewicht?*


Ich würde sagen, in der _Peformance_


----------



## MS1980 (29. August 2011)

also doch soviel ...

nee, jetzt mal ernsthaft ...

ist sie denn aufgrund des Mehrgewichtes steifer und robuster im Gegensatz zu der Alpine?

viele fragen, aber ich bin da nicht son fuchs drin ...


----------



## bikeaddicted (29. August 2011)

MS1980 schrieb:


> also doch soviel ...
> 
> *nee, jetzt mal ernsthaft ...
> 
> ...


Würde ich jetzt so sagen, ja.


Schreib' einfach eine Mail direkt an NoTubes.
Die können Dir am besten sagen, was Sache ist 

Die empfehlen tendentiell die stabilere Felge.
War zumindest "damals" bei meiner Anfrage so.


----------



## MS1980 (29. August 2011)

denn müßt ich ja auf englisch schreiben ... nee das is net meins ...

und wenn die antworten denn sicherlich auch auf englisch, versteh ich denn auch net ...

ich werd mich mal umschauen und bissl beraten lassen ...



noch mal was anderes:

kennt einer von euch den Selle carbonio ?


----------



## bikeaddicted (29. August 2011)

MS1980 schrieb:


> *denn müßt ich ja auf englisch schreiben ... nee das is net meins ...
> 
> und wenn die antworten denn sicherlich auch auf englisch, versteh ich denn auch net ...* *
> 
> ...


Schreib's auf Deutsch, ich übersetze.

-> Macht mir nichts aus 


Meinste vielleicht SLR Carbonio?


----------



## MS1980 (29. August 2011)

slr Carbonio, ja genau ...

ist der baugleich mit meinen SL, außer den Carbonstreben?


----------



## bikeaddicted (29. August 2011)

MS1980 schrieb:


> slr Carbonio, ja genau ...
> 
> ist der baugleich mit meinen SL, außer den Carbonstreben?


Haste da ein heißes Angebot, oder wie?


Sonst würde ich mir das Geld sparen...


Habe bisher auf keinem Selle Italia gut gesessen... aber Hintern und Empfindungen sind ja verschieden...


----------



## MS1980 (29. August 2011)

ja das kann man so sagen ... 

ich habe ja den SL am Ghost drannen und finde den um welten besser als den Tune ...

der ist jetzt weg und das Geld über ...

da dachte ich an den Carbonio, der soll ja auch nix wiegen ...

nur weiß ich nix über die Polsterung bei den Model, nicht das das vollkommen anders ist, als beim jetztigen SL ...


----------



## Popeye34 (29. August 2011)

Klar, irgendwo muss das Gewicht reduziert werden...
 Fahre ja den SLR Kit Carbonio als Flow (mit Schlitz), der ist nicht so gepolstert wie der Schwerere SL, mir passt er Super (mit Assos Polster)!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jaypeare (30. August 2011)

MS1980 schrieb:


> ist sie denn aufgrund des Mehrgewichtes steifer und robuster im Gegensatz zu der Alpine?



Also, den Vergleich zur Alpine kann ich nicht ziehen. Aber ich habe die Crest an 2 verschiedenen Bikes (jeweils mit Hope-Naben ) im Einsatz und bisher überzeugt sie mich voll. Macht einen sehr soliden Eindruck.

Unter anderem fahre ich sie am 140mm AM-Fully. Ich bin jetzt nicht so der Fahrtechnikgott, der sich ständig irgendwelche senkrechten Felswände runterstürzt, aber ein bisschen was muss sie da schon aushalten. Ich hatte deshalb eine etwas längere Diskussion mit Felix, und seine Aussage war, wenn ich mich richtig erinnere, dass er die Crest ständig verbaue und nur ganz wenige je mit Reklamationen zurück gekommen wären. Richtig aufgebaut hätte er keine Bedenken auch für diesen Einsatzzweck.


----------



## bikeaddicted (30. August 2011)

Das ist sehr erfreulich zu hören.


Also ich würde die Crest eigentlich immer der Alpine vorziehen...


Dein Gewicht würde mich noch interessieren, Jaypeare


----------



## Jaypeare (30. August 2011)

bikeaddicted schrieb:


> Dein Gewicht würde mich noch interessieren, Jaypeare



Je nach Form und Jahreszeit schwankend zwischen 72 und 75 Kilo ohne Ausrüstung.


----------



## bikeaddicted (30. August 2011)

Jaypeare schrieb:


> Je nach Form und Jahreszeit schwankend zwischen 72 und 75 Kilo ohne Ausrüstung.



Ah, OK, danke!


Bist also nicht meine Gewichtsliga (+- 86 kg)...


Bei Dir werden so gut wie alle Teile mehr Reserven haben, als bei mir...


----------



## MS1980 (30. August 2011)

xzippo schrieb:


> Klar, irgendwo muss das Gewicht reduziert werden...
> Fahre ja den SLR Kit Carbonio als Flow (mit Schlitz), der ist nicht so gepolstert wie der Schwerere SL, mir passt er Super (mit Assos Polster)!


 

ok, und was wiegt deiner?

habe ebend gerade den mal in der Hand gehabt, sieht toll aus und der Flow finde ich auch besser, da er im ausgesparten Breich doch sehr flexibel ist, was auf längeren Touren angenehmer ist ...

aber die Polsterung ist echt bissl weniger und leicht härter, aber immer noch besser als beim Tune ...

mmmhhh ...


----------



## MS1980 (30. August 2011)

das mit der Quest hört sich ja net schlecht an ... 

naja, ich werde wohl noch warten und mich beraten lassen ...

heute mal wiede was gutes für die Seele getan:










schrauben für's kleine Blatt und nen neues 38er ...









hammer Teil ... besser als meine Alpina die ich bis jetzt hatte ...


----------



## Popeye34 (30. August 2011)

knapp über 130....wiegt meiner (angabe 125), die sind da nicht so genau die Italiener...
Kauf dir noch eine Assos dazu, die heben wirklich Ewig, und du möchtest nichts anderes mehr Fahren!
Oder schau dir doch einfach mal den Toupe von Specialized an, den gibt es in verschiedenen breiten. Hier ein Bild auf der Waage: KLICK

Die Alpinas sind mir zu "schmal" geschnitten (leider), beim fahren hats die mir immer von der Nase gelupft, sehr lästig! Ich schwöre momentan auf die Elevation von Adidas


----------



## bikeaddicted (30. August 2011)

MS1980 schrieb:


> das mit der *Quest* hört sich ja net schlecht an ...


Crest 


Mir war die Polsterung bei Selle Italia und Fizik nur lästig...


----------



## MS1980 (30. August 2011)

bikeaddicted schrieb:


> Mir war die Polsterung bei Selle Italia und Fizik nur lästig...


 
auaha ...    "nur die Harten kommen in den Garten", wa ...

nee, nen bissl was soll schon sein, fahre damit ja auch zur Arbeit und will nicht immer das Polster an ziehen ...

naja, werde denn mal fragen wegen ne Probefahrt mit dem carbonio ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikeaddicted (30. August 2011)

MS1980 schrieb:


> *auaha ...    "nur die Harten kommen in den Garten", wa ...*
> 
> nee, nen bissl was soll schon sein, fahre damit ja auch zur Arbeit und will nicht immer das Polster an ziehen ...
> 
> naja, werde denn mal fragen wegen ne Probefahrt mit dem carbonio ...


Klar!


Naja... das Polster merkte ich kaum.

Die Form ist entscheident.

Das Polster, außer wenn es hart ist, wie z.B. beim Speedneedle, drückt sich beim Draufsetzen durch und vermittelt keinen spürbar besseren Komfort.


Habe eine Sugoi Hose mit 5fach Polster.

-> Für mich die bessere Wahl, als 'ne Assos...


----------



## MS1980 (30. August 2011)

ich bin ja der lässige Short träger, da ist mir die Bib eigentlich egal, hauptsache bequem ... sieht man ja eh net ...

meine Gonso Thermo hat nen super polster, aber im Sommer zu warm ...

noch die letzte Woche Arbeiten und denn 2Wochen frei ... juhu ...

denn gehts ins Arosa Spa Schamützelsee, Flitterwochen nachholen ...


----------



## bikeaddicted (31. August 2011)

MS1980 schrieb:


> ich bin ja der lässige Short träger, da ist mir die Bib eigentlich egal, hauptsache bequem ... sieht man ja eh net ...
> 
> meine Gonso Thermo hat nen super polster, aber im Sommer zu warm ...
> 
> ...



Hmmm... Short-Träger und Leichtbau... verstehe ich immer nicht, wenn mir diese Kombination "über den Weg läuft".

Ich denke, dass man, wenn man LB betreibt, auch schnell(er) sein will.

Da will man(n) doch nicht, dass die Hose flattert...




Gute Entspannung und Erholung wünsche ich Euch beiden!


----------



## Popeye34 (31. August 2011)

Bei mir ist es Wetter-bedingt, im Hochsommer nur die Sexy Engen, in der restlichen Zeit kommt eine MTB Shorts darüber, sieht einfach Cooler aus


----------



## bikeaddicted (31. August 2011)

xzippo schrieb:


> Bei mir ist es Wetter-bedingt, im Hochsommer nur die Sexy Engen, *in der restlichen Zeit kommt eine MTB Shorts darüber, sieht einfach Cooler aus*


Da sch.. ich drauf... bei mir steht die Performance da an erster Stelle.


----------



## Popeye34 (31. August 2011)

na dann


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikeaddicted (31. August 2011)

... ebenfalls...


----------



## MS1980 (31. August 2011)

bikeaddicted schrieb:


> Ich denke, dass man, wenn man LB betreibt, auch schnell(er) sein will.


 
nöö ... ich mache mein Bike net leichter um durch die Gegend zu ballern, ich will schon sehen was da so passiert um mich her rum ...

ein leichtes Bike lässt sich angenehmer Bergauf fahren und da wir in den Harburger Bergen sehr steile und kurze anstiege haben, ist das schon sehr anstrengend ...

also muß man da klever sein ... 

mein Motto ist, "wer langsam fährt wird länger gesehen" ...


----------



## bikeaddicted (31. August 2011)

...wärst Du nicht im Harz unterwegs gewesen, hätte ich glatt gefragt, ob es sich bei Deinen Aufbauten um Poserobjekte handelt...


----------



## MS1980 (31. August 2011)

ich hätte wohl geantwortet, das nicht alle Leichtbauer auch Racer sind ...

finde das entspannte Tourenfahren angenehmer, 

ab und an bin ich auch Racer, aber meist nur Bergab ...


----------



## bikeaddicted (31. August 2011)

MS1980 schrieb:


> ich hätte wohl geantwortet, das nicht alle Leichtbauer auch Racer sind ...
> 
> finde das* entspannte Tourenfahren *angenehmer,
> 
> ab und an bin ich auch Racer, aber meist nur Bergab ...


Schaffe ich nicht...


----------



## MS1980 (31. August 2011)

das kann man lernen ...

@Xzippo: und du? kannst dich ruhig trauen ...


----------



## onkel_doc (3. September 2011)

bikeaddicted schrieb:


> Hmmm... Short-Träger und Leichtbau... verstehe ich immer nicht, wenn mir diese Kombination "über den Weg läuft".
> 
> Ich denke, dass man, wenn man LB betreibt, auch schnell(er) sein will.
> 
> ...


----------



## zuki (3. September 2011)

Ich habe ja schon ein Weilchen nicht mehr kontrolliert was Ihr hier so treibt. Aber jetzt werden schon die Brillen gewogen?! 

Geht doch vor dem Biken noch mal schei..., dass spart mehr Gewicht!


----------



## onkel_doc (3. September 2011)

na ja, hab ich auch schon gemacht


----------



## MS1980 (3. September 2011)

is nüscht schlimmes dabei, sollt ja nen Gag sein ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikeaddicted (3. September 2011)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> bikeaddicted schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Hmmm...  Short-Träger und Leichtbau... verstehe ich immer nicht, wenn mir diese  Kombination "über den Weg läuft".
> ...


Beim AM ist das ja schon ein bisschen anders...

...von wegen Coolness, siehe:




xzippo schrieb:


> Bei mir ist es Wetter-bedingt, im Hochsommer nur die Sexy Engen, *in der restlichen Zeit kommt eine MTB Shorts darüber, sieht einfach Cooler aus*



-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------



zuki schrieb:


> Ich habe ja schon ein Weilchen nicht mehr  kontrolliert was Ihr hier so treibt. Aber jetzt werden schon die Brillen  gewogen?!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Eine leichte Brille fühlt sich auf Dauer schon angenhemer an, als eine schwere(re).

Ein guter Rennfahrer sch... vor dem Wettkampf ordentlich...
...ich vor jeder Ausfahrt


----------



## zuki (3. September 2011)

bikeaddicted schrieb:


> ein guter rennfahrer sch... Vor dem wettkampf ordentlich...
> ...ich vor jeder ausfahrt



lol


----------



## MS1980 (3. September 2011)

ich mag dieses auch nicht umbedingt im Wald erledigen ...

mal was anderes nebenbei,wenn ihr auf Tour geht, benutzt ihr nen GPS oder die gute alte Karte?

ich benutze noch die gute alte Karte, allerdings ist es halt doof immer anhalten zu müssen, wenn man was nach schauen muß ...


----------



## zuki (3. September 2011)

MS1980 schrieb:


> mal was anderes nebenbei,wenn ihr auf Tour geht, benutzt ihr nen GPS oder die gute alte Karte?



GPS eigentlich nur zum aufzeichnen. Hat natürlich den Vorteil, dass man sich im Falle der Orientierungslosigkeit anhand der Wegpunkte zurück lotsen lassen kann.

Ansonsten habe ich zur Not eine Karte im Rucksack. Benutze ich aber so gut wie nie. Entweder ich merke mir vorher wo es hingeht oder ich fahre einfach frei Schnauze und lasse mich überraschen.


----------



## onkel_doc (3. September 2011)

Ich geh immer noch der guten alten nase entlang
Hat mich selten im stich gelassen.


----------



## bikeaddicted (3. September 2011)

MS1980 schrieb:


> ich mag dieses auch nicht umbedingt im Wald erledigen ...
> 
> mal was anderes nebenbei,wenn ihr auf Tour geht, benutzt ihr nen GPS oder die gute alte Karte?
> 
> ich benutze noch die gute alte Karte, allerdings ist es halt doof immer anhalten zu müssen, wenn man was nach schauen muß ...


Genau, im Wald ist echt schei$$e 

Fühlt sich halt auch viel besser an, "leer" zu fahren.




zuki schrieb:


> GPS eigentlich nur zum aufzeichnen. Hat natürlich  den Vorteil, dass man sich im Falle der Orientierungslosigkeit anhand  der Wegpunkte zurück lotsen lassen kann.
> 
> Ansonsten habe ich zur Not eine Karte im Rucksack. Benutze ich aber so  gut wie nie. Entweder ich merke mir vorher wo es hingeht oder ich fahre  einfach frei Schnauze und lasse mich überraschen.



Bei mir ist es ähnlich.

GPS zum Aufzeichnen.


Karte nur, wenn ich Mal weg fahre in "fremdes" Gebiet, in dem ich zuvor noch nie war.




onkel_doc schrieb:


> Ich geh immer noch der guten alten nase entlang
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Me 2.


Aber eben nur, wenn ich meine bekannten Strecken fahre...


----------



## MS1980 (3. September 2011)

ich habe nur eine gute Karte von meinen Revier, wo fast alle Wege drinnen sind , sonst bekommt man ja nur die Autokarten und die sind halt blöd, weil keine Bike wege drinnen sind ...

bin halt jemand der auch gerne mal auswerts fährt und da habe ich ja net immer alle Karten ... deshalb die Frage ...

welche Geräte benutzt ihr, und welche Stärken/Schwächen haben sie ?


----------



## bikeaddicted (3. September 2011)

MS1980 schrieb:


> ich habe nur eine gute Karte von meinen Revier, wo fast alle Wege drinnen sind , sonst bekommt man ja nur die Autokarten und die sind halt blöd, weil keine Bike wege drinnen sind ...
> 
> bin halt jemand der auch gerne mal auswerts fährt und da habe ich ja net immer alle Karten ... deshalb die Frage ...
> 
> welche Geräte benutzt ihr, und welche Stärken/Schwächen haben sie ?


Also ich habe keine Karte von meinem "Revier".

Erkunde lieber selber...


Wie, "auswärts fahren"?


Gerät zum Aufzeichnen: Smartphone und entsprechende App.

Schwächen: Hoher Akkuverbrauch und Anzeige der Tracks nur auf GoogleMaps/GoogleEarth.

Kann aber gut sein, dass die Tracks auch auf anderen Karten angezeigt werden können.

Wahrscheinlich App-abhängig...


----------



## MS1980 (3. September 2011)

bikeaddicted schrieb:


> Also ich habe keine Karte von meinem "Revier".
> 
> 
> 
> Wie, "auswärts fahren"?


 

naja, wir wohnen ja in Hamburg, mein Lieblingsrevier sind ja die Harburger Berge und diese sind schon ganz schon groß, das ich jedesmal andere Wege finde, 

und da ich damals net so richtig wußte wo lang, habe ich mir ne Karte gekauft, ich ich immer noch mit habe, zur sicherheit ...

hier mal nen Blick aus den  Harburger Bergen:
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rfYhAchpJ-g"]Harburger Berge Trail      - YouTube[/nomedia]

ich fahre aber auch gerne mal zu Hause(Mecklenburg), dort an der Küste,oder mit den Rostockern, oder auch mal im Harz ...

und denn jedesmal ne Karte besorgen ist immer recht schwierig ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zuki (4. September 2011)

Ich habe ein Garmin GPS, da ich Softwaremäßig nur open source nutze, sind die Karten auf dem GPS:
http://openmtbmap.org/de/

Kosten= 0 Euro.


----------



## bikeaddicted (4. September 2011)

@zuki: Coole Karte.

Sieht ja fast aus, wie eine "richtige" Karte.

Würde so etwas auch gerne nutzen können :/


----------



## eierspeiss (4. September 2011)

hööö!

is das Zufall oder warum is da die Nordkette inkl. Nordpark bei Innsbruck drauf........
Die Gegend kenn ich schon auswendig.......hmmmm das waren noch Zeiten


----------



## zuki (4. September 2011)

@bikeaddicted: Kannste doch? Ich weiß nicht auf welchen Geräten man die nutzen kann. Aber sollte ja nicht nur Garmin sein. Und es ist eine RICHTIGE Karte .

Es gibt auch tolle Varianten von open streetmap:
http://wiki.openstreetmap.org/wiki/DE:All_in_one_Garmin_Map

@Eierspeiss: Ja, das ist Zufall. Der Screenshot war auf der Homepage von open MTB map.


----------



## bikeaddicted (4. September 2011)

zuki schrieb:


> @bikeaddicted: Kannste doch? Ich weiß nicht auf welchen Geräten man die nutzen kann. Aber sollte ja nicht nur Garmin sein. Und es ist eine RICHTIGE Karte .
> 
> Es gibt auch tolle Varianten von open streetmap:
> http://wiki.openstreetmap.org/wiki/DE:All_in_one_Garmin_Map
> ...


Naja, ein Smartphone ist für mich kein wirkliches GPS-Gerät...

Da ist meist die Frage, ob die App die Karten unterstützt.

Ich nutze MyTracks.
Ist von Google.
Klar, welche Karten da unterstützt werden, wa?


----------



## zuki (4. September 2011)

bikeaddicted schrieb:


> Naja, ein Smartphone ist für mich kein wirkliches GPS-Gerät...
> 
> Da ist meist die Frage, ob die App die Karten unterstützt.
> 
> ...



Hmm...mit einem Android Smartphone gibt es bestimmt eine Hintertür die Opendingens Map zu benutzen. 

Ich habe auch einige Zeit gebraucht zu raffen wie ich die Karten auf mein Garmin bekomme. Beim Globetrotter sind die Verkäufer so nett und spielen einem die Karten direkt aufs GPS. Zumindest hier in Köln.

Das günstigste Gerät kostet auch nicht mehr die Welt, hier lassen sich aber leider nur kleine Ausschnitte aufspielen (etwa 50*50 km)
http://www.technikdirekt.de/main/de...ampaign=Froogle&language=de&landingCountry=de


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eierspeiss (4. September 2011)

zuki schrieb:


> @Eierspeiss: Ja, das ist Zufall. Der Screenshot war auf der Homepage von open MTB map.



Achso! Schade!
Hät mich aber auch gewundert wenn jemand in der Gegend mit Garmin,Karte oder sonst welchen Hilfsmitteln rumnavigiert.
So gut ausgewiesene und beschilderte Wege und sogar Trails gibts ja sonst nirgends in AT.Fehlen nur noch Ampeln und SchutzwegeSomit gibts da auch nicht viel Möglichkeiten sich zu verfahren.
Is auch einer der wenigen anerkannten MTB-Reviere der nicht der Bürokratie und irgendwelchen Mießmachern zum Opfer gefallen ist wie manch andere in AT,speziell in Tirol!
Hatte mal die Freude mit einer Gruppe um 2 Uhr früh mit Stirnlampe ganz hoch(Seegrube) um dann mit dem Sonnenaufgang im Rücken wieder runter zu brettern........
Sorry,ich schweife vom Thema ab.......sollen die weitermache die sich da besser auskennen


----------



## bikeaddicted (4. September 2011)

zuki schrieb:


> Hmm...mit einem Android Smartphone gibt es bestimmt eine Hintertür die Opendingens Map zu benutzen.
> 
> Ich habe auch einige Zeit gebraucht zu raffen wie ich die Karten auf mein Garmin bekomme. Beim Globetrotter sind die Verkäufer so nett und spielen einem die Karten direkt aufs GPS. Zumindest hier in Köln.
> 
> ...


Also der etrex ist gar nicht Mal so schlecht.

War immer fokussiert auf den Oregon...

50x50 km Karten reichen fast.

Aber solch ein Gerät werde ich mir nicht so schnell zulegen (können), da ich einfach sehr selten aus Berlin rauskomme.


----------



## MS1980 (4. September 2011)

mmmhhh ok, also das war sehr informativ ...

das man auch andere Karten nehmen kann, außer die Garmin wußte ich z.b. garnicht ...

ich habe mich irgendwie auf das 62s fixiert, weil das Gerät ja über Routing verfügt, was ich sehr gut finde ...

wir sind im Harz mit ner anderen Truppe mit gefahren,aber die waren uns zu schnell (alles ex Rennradler) und haben uns denn getrennt, und denn standen wir da, im Wald ...

hatten zwar auch nen GPS (Edge 705) aber der hat kein Routing und so sind wir blind drauf los ...

next Jahr wollte ich zum Kumpel nach München und dort in die Berge und bis dato sollte nen GPS schon da sein und ich mich damit auskennen ...

achja, gestern mal wieder Post bekommen:















ist ein Mortop Alu Ceramic Röllchen mit 11z. sollte erstmal besser halten als die letzten carbon teile ...


----------



## ToDusty (4. September 2011)

MS1980 schrieb:


> GPS (Edge 705) aber der hat kein Routing und so sind wir blind drauf los ...



Der Edge 705 kann routen.


----------



## MS1980 (4. September 2011)

aha ... ich dachte der kanns nicht ,,,

so sagte der besitzer ...

routing heißt doch, das man wenn man sich verfährt ein ziel ein gibt und das Navi ein leitet, oder bring ich da was durch einander?


----------



## ToDusty (4. September 2011)

Ja so ist das und das macht er auch. Alles eine Frage der Bedienung. Aber selbst ohne Routing sollte man mit so einem Gerät zurück finden. Man muss allerdings geeignete Karten drauf haben und Herr der Technik sein.


----------



## MS1980 (4. September 2011)

ja das stimmt wohl, aus kennen sollte man sich damit wirklich ...

welche Karten hast du denn dafür?


----------



## ToDusty (4. September 2011)

Ich benutzte die OpenStreetMap (OSM) Karten. In meinem Fall die Karten von Velomap. http://www.velomap.org/de/download/

Oder die openmtbmap Karten, hier zu finden 

ftp://ftp5.gwdg.de/pub/misc/openstreetmap/openmtbmap/germany/

Diese Karten sind Routing fähig, für das Biken optimiert, werden ständig aktualisiert und kosten nix.


----------



## MS1980 (4. September 2011)

man lernt ja ne Menge dazu, ich dachte immer das nur die garmin Karten gut sind ...


----------



## ToDusty (4. September 2011)

Die sind zwar nicht schlecht aber oftmals zu alt und vor allem zu Teuer. Ich habe die Toto Deutschland 2010 und die Darstellung auf den Gerät ist sehr zäh flüssig. Da sind die OSM Karten wesentlich besser.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikeaddicted (4. September 2011)

Coole Infos, ToDusty!


Zum Mortop Röllchen: Geiles Teil!

Schön leicht.

Nur ist das Design nicht wirklich ausgereift.
-> siehe die 2 eng aneinander liegenden "Stege".


----------



## MS1980 (4. September 2011)

ja hast recht, könnte besser gelöst werden ...

habe das auch erst heute gesehen als ich sie bekommen habe, naja ... egal 

da schaut niemand so wirklich hin ...


morgen gehts los, juhu  

Meld mich denn erst Freitag wieder ...

also bis denne ...


----------



## bikeaddicted (4. September 2011)

Viel Spaß, Dir! 


Du hast ja Urlaub...


Mit oder ohne Bike?



L.G. und GN8!


----------



## jensn84 (7. September 2011)

taugen diese mortop schaltröllchen was und stimmt das gewicht von 12g das Paar? 

erste erfahrungen würden mich echt interessieren!


----------



## MS1980 (8. September 2011)

da bin ich mal wieder ...

Schamützelsee war echt super ... 

das Essen ... der Spabereich und die Umgebung ... echt alles Klasse 

ganz großes Kino ... leider hatte ich mein Bike zuhause gelassen   , 

man hätte auch ne Seeumrundung fahren können ca.28km ... und nen super weg ...

zu den Schalträder ... gewicht siehste auf dem Foto,liegt also noch unter 12gr ... 

wie sie sonst so sind kann ich noch nicht sagen, müssen erstmal eingefahren werden ...


----------



## MS1980 (9. September 2011)

heute mal ne schöne Tour gefahren mit 50km ...

erster eindruck von den Mortop rädchen ist echt positiv, schön leise und mit der schaltung funzt auch ...

nur der Umwerfer vorne macht schleifgeräusche ...

da muß ich nochmal ran, da nervt son bissl ...


----------



## bikeaddicted (9. September 2011)

Na freut mich.

Mal schauen, wie das auf Dauer sein wird...


Warte Mal... Scha(r)mützelsee... Du warst in der Nähe...
OK, das Wetter war auch nicht so prall.

Und Ihr wolltet ja ausschließlich ausspannen 


Nix wie ran an den Umwerfer.


----------



## MS1980 (9. September 2011)

bikeaddicted schrieb:


> Warte Mal... Scha(r)mützelsee... Du warst in der Nähe...
> OK, das Wetter war auch nicht so prall.
> 
> Und Ihr wolltet ja ausschließlich ausspannen


 
naja das wetter war Montag echt blöde, nur Regen, Dienstag war richtig schön und Mittwoch war Regen aber auch wieder Abreise ...

ausspannen ja, auch paar behandlungen machen lassen, aber verdammt teuer der Spaß dort ... nen 5 Sterne halt ...

achja, wir waren im Arosa-Spa dort ... 


heute mal was neues bestellt, mal schauen wann geliefert wird ...


----------



## bikeaddicted (9. September 2011)

MS1980 schrieb:


> naja das wetter war Montag echt blöde, nur Regen, Dienstag war richtig schön und Mittwoch war Regen aber auch wieder Abreise ...
> 
> ausspannen ja, auch paar behandlungen machen lassen, aber verdammt teuer der Spaß dort ... nen 5 Sterne halt ...
> 
> ...



Werde ich morgen Mal googlen... Arosa Spa Scharmützelsee...


Kannst Du bei der Vorfreude auf die Teile eigentlich noch arbeiten?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MS1980 (9. September 2011)

bikeaddicted schrieb:


> Kannst Du bei der Vorfreude auf die Teile eigentlich noch arbeiten?


 

wir haben die gesamte nächste Woche noch frei ... 

da macht das warten richtig spass ...

viel spass beim googlen ...

denn bis später ...


----------



## Popeye34 (10. September 2011)

So das war es mit dem Urlaub, leider viel zu schnell passiert....

Aber wenn ich so raus schaue, die Sonne lacht - ab auf's Bike, bis später


----------



## MS1980 (10. September 2011)

bei uns lacht leider nix, werde aber trotzdem noch ne Tour starten und halt selber lachen ...

immer dieses schlechte laune Wetter ...


----------



## MS1980 (10. September 2011)

Tour heute war wieder super aber leider nur Flachland ...

also ich muß ja sagen das die Camelback Flasche echt super ist ...

nix tropft, herrlich ... das Teil ist wirklich sehr empfehlenswert ...

nochmal nen Dank an Xzippo ...


----------



## bikeaddicted (11. September 2011)

Die Flasche fahr ich ja auch...


Wir sind gestern wieder "Wildsau" gefahren...


----------



## ToDusty (11. September 2011)

Um welche Flasche genau handelt es sich denn da? Nicht tropfen hört sich ja gut an.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikeaddicted (11. September 2011)

Camelbak Podium.








http://www.zweirad-stadler.com/shop/camelbak/camelbak-trinkflasche-podium-710-ml-.html,a20364


----------



## Popeye34 (11. September 2011)

MS1980 schrieb:


> Tour heute war wieder super aber leider nur Flachland ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ja die beste die ich je hatte  Ich find das Mundstück am besten, einfach daran Nippeln und gut ist's. Kein lästiges auf und zu machen mehr..




ToDusty schrieb:


> Um welche Flasche genau handelt es sich denn da? Nicht tropfen hört sich ja gut an.



Die hier : KLICK


OH da war einer Schneller ! Dafür ist mein Link "günstiger"


----------



## bikeaddicted (11. September 2011)

xzippo schrieb:


> Ja die beste die ich je hatte  Ich find das Mundstück am besten, einfach daran Nippeln und gut ist's. Kein lästiges auf und zu machen mehr..



Die ist wirklich sehr gut.

Ein Manko hat sie dann doch: wenn man Mal wieder im Dreck spielt, gelangt dieser gerne Mal ins "Mundstück".

Die Reinigung ist an dieser Stelle schwierig.
100%ig bekommt man den Dreck nicht mehr raus.
Zumindest bei mir, nachdem ich mit Zahnstochern und Wattestäbchen dran war, ist immernoch ein kleiner, wenn auch winziger, Rest geblieben.




> Die hier : KLICK
> 
> 
> *OH da war einer Schneller !* Dafür ist mein Link "günstiger"



Macht ja nüscht.


Auf den Preis habe ich nicht geachtet...


----------



## Popeye34 (11. September 2011)

Ja, die Reinigung ist nicht soooo der große Hit, aber die ist ja zum Trinken da
Leg das Mundstück einfach in heißes Wasser......


----------



## ToDusty (11. September 2011)

Danke für die Links.


----------



## bikeaddicted (11. September 2011)

xzippo schrieb:


> Ja, die Reinigung ist nicht soooo der große Hit, aber die ist ja zum Trinken da
> *Leg das Mundstück einfach in heißes Wasser*......



 

...ob dann aber wirklich Wasser *in* das Mundstück gelangt???

-> Probieren geht über Studieren


----------



## Popeye34 (11. September 2011)

bikeaddicted schrieb:


> ...ob dann aber wirklich Wasser *in* das Mundstück gelangt???
> 
> -> Probieren geht über Studieren



Wie? Du meinst das du Dreck IM Mundstück hast
Ich bin früher oft mit einem Camelback (Blase) gefahren, das beste Mittel für die Reinigung war *Corega Tabs*  ist kein Scherz. Hab mir die Billigsten von der Drogerie geholt und reingeschmissen!

Versuch folgendes:

Heißes Wasser, Corega Tabs und das Mundstück rein. Aber du kannst auch das Silikon vom Mundstück ganz einfach rausziehen/drehen, und du kommst an dein "Ventil".....Habe es gerade versucht


----------



## bikeaddicted (11. September 2011)

xzippo schrieb:


> Wie? Du meinst das du Dreck IM Mundstück hast
> Ich bin früher oft mit einem Camelback (Blase) gefahren, das beste Mittel für die Reinigung war *Corega Tabs*  ist kein Scherz. Hab mir die Billigsten von der Drogerie geholt und reingeschmissen!
> 
> Versuch folgendes:
> ...



Ja, genau!

Der Dreck ist innen.

Dass diese Tabs gut für die Reinigung des Flascheninneren sind, war mir bekannt...


Das mit dem Abziehen des Silikonstücks werde ich probieren.

Danke für den Tip!

Anschließend vielleicht noch in ein Corega-Bad...


----------



## Popeye34 (11. September 2011)

Das Silikonstück geht Problemlos runter und wieder drauf! Da Sparst du dir die Fummelige Arbeit mit Zahnstocher & Co


----------



## MS1980 (11. September 2011)

heute wieder ne schöne Tour mit den Rostockern gemacht ...

war mal wieder herrlich durch die heimischen Wälder zu fahren und neue unbekannte Trail mit Freunden zu erforschen ...

heute waren es 64km mit lecker Eis essen ... bei lachender Sonne ...

und die Camelback ist wirklich toll ...

den Tip von Xzippo werde ich morgen mal antesten ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MS1980 (16. September 2011)

gestern mal spontan auf'm Darß gewesen, immer wieder schön an der guten Ostsee ...

Wustrow-Ahrenshoop-Prerow-Zingst-Wieck-Born-Ahrenshoop-Wustrow

hier mal paar Bilder:








Prerow Hafen 








Zingst Hafen 








Seebrücke Zingst und Prerow 








Seebrücke Wustrow 









Hafen Wieck und von Born nach Ahrenshoop 








 Wer ist denn heut schon normal ...

achja waren 87km und sogar 252hm ... Wahnsinn ...


----------



## jensn84 (16. September 2011)

MS1980 schrieb:


> achja, gestern mal wieder Post bekommen:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


wo hast du die ceramic version her? finde irgendwie nur die mit normalen lagern?


----------



## MS1980 (16. September 2011)

hier nochmal ein Bild von der Steilküste Wüstrow-Ahrenshoop


----------



## MS1980 (16. September 2011)

hallo Jens ...

du die habe ich von Ebay ...

http://www.ebay.de/itm/Mortop-Alu-S...ort_Radsport_Fahrradteile&hash=item5645dc1308


----------



## jensn84 (16. September 2011)

ach echt? weil da nämlich gedichtete lager und nix von keramiklager steht aber cool das passt ja...

btw: der thread hier is ziemlich geil. endlich ma TEILE TEILE TEILE und alle mit gewicht! echt super. bike gefällt mir auch!!

wäre echt klasse wenn du dir ma ein wenig zeit nehmen und deine teile mal in die neue Gewichtsrubrik hier im forum eintragen könntest. du kannst das echt um viele hochwertige parts ergänzen


----------



## MS1980 (16. September 2011)

ein paar habe ich ja schon, bin aber noch im Urlaub und habe meine festplatte mit den ganzen Bildern nicht mit ...

werde next Woche aber paar rein stellen


----------



## MS1980 (18. September 2011)

mal ne frage kleine Frage wegen den neuen Laufrädern, die ich mir ja demnächst holen möchte ...

ich bin ja am schwanken zwischen folgenden Naben:

Hope , Tune und DT 240

was würdet ihr vorziehen? bitte begründen 


und denn habe ich noch folgendes gelesen:

Die sonst nur gegen Aufpreis erhältliche DT-Prolock Nippel verhindern das selbständige Lösen der Speichen - Nippel - Verbindung! 
Speichenbrüchte entstehen meistens aufgrund von Wechselbelastungen der Speiche. Insbesondere wenn sich die Speichen-Nippel-Verbindung löst und die Spannung nachläasst. Mit DT Pro Lock Nippeln kann sich diese Verbindung nicht lösen. Interne Test zeigen, dass dasselbe Laufrad mit DT Pro Lock Nippel eine bis zu 20 fach höhere Lebensdauer erreicht als jenes mit Standard Nippeln. 
Das im Nippelgewinde integrierte, patentierte Schraubensicherungssystem basiert auf einem Zweikomponentenkleber. Sobald der Nippel verschraubt wird, aktiviert sich der Klebstoff, welcher bei Raumtemperatur nach 6-7 Stunden vollständig aushärtet. Mehrmaliges Nachzentrieren ist problemlos möglich.


wenn ich das jetzt richtig sehe, denn sind das doch eigentlich sehr gute Teile ...

eure Meinung wäre wie immer sehr hilfreich ...


----------



## bikeaddicted (18. September 2011)

An der Steilküste fallen doch immer wieder Leute runter, die sich zu nah heranwagen.


Schöne Tour! 

War was an Offroad dabei?

Tourdaten?


Wenn die Prolock Nippel nicht zu viel wiegen, sind die doch top.
Hat die denn wer?
Wie ist das bei denen mit der Farbigkeit?

Naben würde ich die DT nehmen.
Ausgereifter,  weniger Fertigungstoleranzen (Hörensagen), günstigere Ersatzlager? und -Teile?


----------



## Popeye34 (18. September 2011)

Tolle Bilder, war bestimmt eine schöne Tour!

Mit den LR kann ich wirklich nichts sagen, kenne mich viel zu wenig damit aus.....
Meine Oberflächliche Meinung:
Mit DT kannst du eigentlich nichts falsch machen, sind Qualitativ hochwertig und "unkaputtbar"
Tune Naben (fahre ich selber) sollten evtl. einmal mehr gewartet werden (Lager Fetten usw)...Meine haben ca. 15.000 km runter, bisher keine Probleme...

Ach, wie schauen eure Siliconstücke aus?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MS1980 (18. September 2011)

bikeaddicted schrieb:


> An der Steilküste fallen doch immer wieder Leute runter, die sich zu nah heranwagen.
> 
> ja das ist da schon ziemlich gefährlich an der Kante, eigentlich geht dort auch nen schön schmaler Trail lang,aber bei der Windstärke war mir das echt zu krass, bin denn lieber den normalen wanderweg gefahren
> 
> ...


 
was die wiegen weiß ich auch nicht,aber sind bloß paar Alu-Nippel,also sollte das net so viel sein ...

von meinen Bekannten hat keiner solche hochwertigen Räder,also brauche ich da net nachfragen ...die sagen auch alle das ich total spinne ...

ja ... is denn halt so ...

hier mal die DT Pro-Lock Nippel
http://www.dtswiss.com/Products/Components/Nipples.aspx?lang=de-DE


----------



## MS1980 (18. September 2011)




----------



## MS1980 (18. September 2011)

xzippo schrieb:


> Tolle Bilder, war bestimmt eine schöne Tour!
> 
> Mit den LR kann ich wirklich nichts sagen, kenne mich viel zu wenig damit aus.....
> Meine Oberflächliche Meinung:
> ...


 
ich denke auch das die DT240 nen guten ruf haben und das sie net so schlecht sind ...

deine Tune haben 15000km runter 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ... ist schon echt super ...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




und wie machst das mit den fetten, baust sie denn auseinander? 
__________________


----------



## MS1980 (18. September 2011)

wie sollen unsere Silicon denn aussehen?

hier mal nen Link zu den Laufrädern:

http://www.bikediscount.com/ItemDet...=6&ig1id=108&iid=8232&mi=0&hasv=1&webi=0&pr=0


----------



## bikeaddicted (18. September 2011)

MS1980 schrieb:


> was die wiegen weiß ich auch nicht,aber sind bloß paar Alu-Nippel,also sollte das net so viel sein ...
> 
> von meinen Bekannten hat keiner solche hochwertigen Räder,also brauche ich da net nachfragen ...die sagen auch alle das ich total spinne ...
> 
> ...



Meinte das so, weil Du ein Bild auf Asphalt gemacht hast und einige von Schiffen.

Stimmt, waren 86km... und irgendwie über 100m bergauf.
Schnitt?
Aber Du bist ja getourt und hast die Landschaft genossen.

Na dann Prolock!
Welche Farben hat man da zur Wahl?

Den Link öffne ich morgen.


Gute Nacht


----------



## MS1980 (18. September 2011)

sind schwarze verbaut und schwarze Speichen ...

auf welchen Bild ist Asphalt? das eine ist nen kies/wiesenweg

die Bilder sind alle an den Häfen oder Seebrücken entstanden, als beweis für daheim ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Popeye34 (19. September 2011)

MS1980 schrieb:


> wie sollen unsere Silicon denn aussehen?
> 
> hier mal nen Link zu den Laufrädern:
> 
> http://www.bikediscount.com/ItemDet...=6&ig1id=108&iid=8232&mi=0&hasv=1&webi=0&pr=0




Hat es funktioniert mit dem Sauber machen vom Mundstück?......

Nein, das Fetten hatte ich bisher nicht selber gemacht, wäre aber auch kein Problem gewesen. War Service vom Bikeshop..


----------



## bikeaddicted (19. September 2011)

Ich bekomme das Silikonstück (ohne Gewalt) nicht runter.


@ MS1980: Dann passt's doch 

Soll schwarz in schwarz werden, der LRS, ja?


Was ist denn das für ein Helm???


Ach so.

Sorry!

Der Schotterweg sah mir nach Asphalt aus


----------



## MS1980 (19. September 2011)

also bei mir geht das Stück sehr gut runter und lässt sich echt viel besser säubern ...

war nen guter Tip ...

heute war der bekannte mal wieder da ...














immer wieder schön ...



und ja, es soll diesmal nen schwarzer werden,ohne dieses eloxierte Rot, das passt irgendwie nicht mehr ...

meine paar Teile werden denn auch noch getauscht, ist ja net so viel ...


----------



## Cuberia (20. September 2011)

Was hast´n da für Maguras geordert ? Solche Kartons hab ich auch . 
Bei mir waren Martas drin...meine neue Freundin ...lol


----------



## MS1980 (20. September 2011)

bei mir auch ..., die rot - weißen   

dank der neuen MT Modellen, habe ich meine auch super günstig bekommen, da konnte ich net nein sagen ...

habe sie gerade fix montiert, aber vorne ist das echt viel viel zu lang, wieso machen sie sowas?

ist voll asi, allso muß das Bike nochmal weg, zu kürzen 

die Scheibe vorne mußte ich erstmal lassen,da centerlock Steckachse vorne ne spezielle aufnahme hat und nur mit nen spezial schlüssel zu öffnen ist ... funzt aber auch super ...

nur die schrauben sind alle aus stahl und werden noch getauscht ...


----------



## MS1980 (20. September 2011)

hier mal die HR Bremse mit 160er Storm und den orginalen schrauben, achja und ungekürzt ...


----------



## bikeaddicted (21. September 2011)

Lecker, lecker und farblich sehr passend, die neuen Stopper 


Kürz doch selber


----------



## MS1980 (21. September 2011)

ich weiß net, wegen den neuen entlüften usw. das soll danach ja auch alles wieder gut passen ...

optisch sieht das jetzt natürlich viel viel besser aus ...


----------



## Cuberia (21. September 2011)

MS1980 schrieb:


> bei mir auch ..., die rot - weißen
> 
> dank der neuen MT Modellen, habe ich meine auch super günstig bekommen, da konnte ich net nein sagen ...


Könnte ich so 1:1 übernehmen...

hab auch die Magnesium...die gibts jetzt wegen dem MT Hype überall günstig. Top-Bremse...und die Farbe war für mich auch der letzt "Ruck" sie mir ans Bike zu schrauben...paßt super.

Achja, die Leitungen sind wirklich seeehr lang...die machen das wohl universal für vorne und hinten..aber das Kürzen ist keine Hexerei....wenn du gaaaanz vorsichtig bist, klappts ohne Entlüften...ich mußte entlüften, aber geht auch super einfach....brauchst nur den Adapter, zwei Spritzen, Stück Schlauch und Royal Blood natürlich...hab mir alles beim Freunlichen um die Ecke geliehen...
Zubehör zum Kürzen ist ja bei der Bremse dabei.

Edit : Die Schrauben sollten doch eigentlich bei der Magnesium schon aus Titan sein, oder nicht ? Bin mir da auch nicht so ganz sicher.

Gruß : Volker


----------



## MS1980 (21. September 2011)

ja recht hast schon, ist wahrscheinlich auch net schwer, das kürzen ...

aber ich habe da solch "Glück" das immer was passiert ...

nee nee, ich lass besser machen ...

es sind noch keine Titan verbaut, sondern alles Stahl ...

hier die Fotos:









Bild 1 für die Bremszange und Bild 2 für den Bremshebel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MS1980 (21. September 2011)

desweiteren ist der originale Adapter PM-PM 180verdammt schwer 









rechts der originale Shimano ...

mit den Shimano Stahl und 2kl Unterlegscheiben erstmal verbaut

passt echt super, aber passende schwarze Titan sind schon bestellt ...

fotos und vergleiche folgen ...







heute kam mein persönlicher Freund wieder und hat dieses schöne gebracht 









hammer schönes Laufrad, mit super gewicht, trotz "schwerer" Speichen/Nippel ...


----------



## Popeye34 (22. September 2011)

.


----------



## bikeaddicted (22. September 2011)

Du machst ja echt "Nägel mit Zähnen" 

Könnte heulen...


Wenn ich "hammer schönes Laufrad" richtig verstehe, hat der persönliche Freund "nur" das VR gebracht... 


Sag Mal, fährst Du 180/160er Scheiben?

Kann mich nicht mehr erinnern. 

Falls es so ist oder Du hinten auch 180 hast, würde ich fragen, ob 160/160 es nicht auch täten?

Aber vielleicht sind beim AMR 180 vorne angebrachter...


----------



## NightRacer (22. September 2011)

MS1980 schrieb:


> ...
> Bild 1 für die Bremszange und Bild 2 für den Bremshebel



Ich wage mal zu behaupten das die rechte Schraube für den Bremshebel ne Titanschraube ist...


mfg

Michael


PS: wenn auch keine schöne (konische)


----------



## Popeye34 (22. September 2011)

xzippo schrieb:


> Schöne Parts!
> Leider kann man das Gewicht auf dem ersten Bild nicht erkennen, was zeigt die Waage an?
> Die Martas sind wirklich gut, und die Hebel eine Wucht ;-) Liegen verdammt gut am Finger...und sehen in der Carbonversion sehr gut aus.




Ok, du meinst ja auch ein LR...


----------



## MS1980 (22. September 2011)

xzippo schrieb:


> Schöne Parts!
> Leider kann man das Gewicht auf dem ersten Bild nicht erkennen, was zeigt die Waage an?


 
welches gewicht meinst du ...


----------



## MS1980 (22. September 2011)

bikeaddicted schrieb:


> Du machst ja echt "Nägel mit Zähnen"
> 
> Wenn ich "hammer schönes Laufrad" richtig verstehe, hat der persönliche Freund "nur" das VR gebracht...
> 
> Könnte heulen...


 

ich auch ... habe kein Geld mehr für's HR ...

das kommt erst next Monat ...


----------



## MS1980 (22. September 2011)

bikeaddicted schrieb:


> Sag Mal, fährst Du 180/160er Scheiben?
> 
> Kann mich nicht mehr erinnern.
> 
> ...


 
am AMR waren 180er verbaut, ich werde aber 180/160 fahren ... 

hatte ja am Stomp 160/160 mit den leichten new Ultimate aber das war nix und habe denn aufgerüstet auf 180/160


----------



## MS1980 (22. September 2011)

NightRacer schrieb:


> Ich wage mal zu behaupten das die rechte Schraube für den Bremshebel ne Titanschraube ist...
> 
> 
> mfg
> ...


 
meinst wirklich, mmhhh ... naja egal, kommt was leichteres ran ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## yellow-faggin (22. September 2011)

NightRacer schrieb:


> Ich wage mal zu behaupten das die rechte Schraube für den Bremshebel ne Titanschraube ist...
> 
> 
> mfg
> ...



Die Schraube für den Bremshebel ist denke ich auch aus Titan, die normalen sind schwarz und die abgebildete Schraube sieht exakt so aus wie aus dem Magura Titanschraubenset


----------



## MS1980 (22. September 2011)

mal ne kurze Frage, zum bald neuen HR ...

ich bin am überlegen welches HR ich nehmen soll, eins mit standart oder 10mm Achse

was würdet ihr nehmen, den steiferen 10mm oder doch nur das normale HR?



*1. HR-Hinterrad 5mm Standard Schnellspanner (ca. 748g)*
Lieferumfang ohne Schnellspanner
*2. HR-Hinterrad 10mm Thru Bolt (ca. 747g)*
10mm RWS Schnellspanner liegt bei



zu 1: mein KCNC Spanner wiegt 23gr

zu 2: der RWS ca. 63gr




um eure treuen Antworten würde ich mich freuen ...


----------



## bikeaddicted (22. September 2011)

Hmmm... da Du jetzt nicht mehr "nur" auf möglichst geringe Masse aus bist, würde ich an Deiner Stelle die 10mm-Variante nehmen.


 63g für RWS Titan oder Stahl?


----------



## ToDusty (22. September 2011)

Kommt es Dir denn jetzt mit der normalen Schnellspanner eher labil vor? Wenn es mit dem normalen Schnellspanner steif genug ist dann den halt. Geiles Teil übrigens.


----------



## bikeaddicted (22. September 2011)

Genau!


Spürst Du bislang einen Unterschied?


----------



## MS1980 (22. September 2011)

steif ist der Rahmen an sich ja schon, da merke ich das HR nicht ... 

ich schau auch nie nach hinten ... das Ziel ist ja immer vor mir ...

hier mal was zum RWS, von R2 Bike:

Neu für 2011: Ausgefräste Aluhebel in schlankerer Form, schmutzresistenter und noch einfacher zu bedienen.


technische Daten:

Material: 7075 Aluminiumachse, Spannhebel aus Aluminium
Gegenmutter: mit Alurändel
Achsenlänge: 135 mm
Achsdurchmesser: 10 mm
Farbe: schwarz

Gewicht: 68g


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ToDusty (22. September 2011)

Wenn er nicht steif genug ist dann würdest du es zb. im Wiegetritt oder in einer schnellen scharfen Kurve merken. Da könnte dann die Hinterradbremse schleifen.


----------



## MS1980 (22. September 2011)

nee, da schleift nix ... also top eigentlich ...


----------



## ToDusty (22. September 2011)

Na dann die Variante mit dem geringsten Gewicht.


----------



## bikeaddicted (23. September 2011)

MS1980 schrieb:


> nee, da schleift nix ... also top eigentlich ...



Eigentlich?


----------



## NightRacer (23. September 2011)

MS1980 schrieb:


> meinst wirklich, mmhhh ... naja egal, kommt was leichteres ran ...



Mit ner Aluschraube sparst nochmal ein Gramm ;-)
Am Bremshebel geht das ja ohne Probleme.

Michael


----------



## MS1980 (23. September 2011)

@Bikeaddicted:

nee .. da schleift wirklich nix ... allest schick .....

..... und jetzt noch schicker ....

@NightRacer:

Richtisch ... siehe Bilder ...


der postman war wieder da ...









getauscht wurden Ahead-, Bremshebel-, Flaschenhalter- und 5 Leitungshalterschrauben 

achja und von den XTR Carbonschellen die Befestigung für den Shifter, die anderen leider falsch bestellt ...  




denn habe ich noch diese schönen Teile bekommen ....








Mcfk Schelle für 38mm und dieser schöne Flaschenhalter für 15 ...

Titanschrauben sind auch gekommen ....


----------



## bikeaddicted (24. September 2011)

MS1980 schrieb:


> @Bikeaddicted:
> 
> nee .. da schleift wirklich nix ... allest schick .....
> 
> ..... und jetzt noch schicker ....



Na dann  


Wie, "und jetzt noch schicker"?


Schöne Schräublis 

An welchen Stellen kommt Alu zum Einsatz?


Die Klemme... Lecker!


Ob der Halter taugt und am Rad gut aussieht..?


----------



## Popeye34 (24. September 2011)

Sehr sehr lecker die Teile!
Wie sich der Halter im Einsatz bewährt, bin ich auch gespannt...


----------



## MS1980 (25. September 2011)

bikeaddicted schrieb:


> Na dann
> 
> 
> 1. Wie, "und jetzt noch schicker"?
> ...


 

1. wegen den schicken Marta's ...

2. habe ich oben schon geschrieben, Aheadschraube,Zugführung, Bremsgriff, Flaschenhalter und Schalthebel 

bremszange hinten hat jetzt auch welche bekommen, hatte ich am Stomp auch und hat gehalten ...

3.werden wir sehen, ich werde aber berichten ...aussehen tut er witklich besser als der Alte ...


----------



## bikeaddicted (25. September 2011)

1.: Ahhh! :Zeigefingernachobenzeig:

2.: Upps, da war ich unaufmerksam. Sorry!

 ...wenn's hält...

3.:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MS1980 (1. Oktober 2011)

moiens an alle Mitleser ...

hier mal Neuigkeiten, erstmal nix gutes ...










da ist doch tatsächlich das Teil nach 1 Jahr intensives quälen defekt gegangen. Ich finde, das es doch sehr lange alles mit gemacht hat, und die Schaltperformance bis heute morgen noch echt super was, trotz des Anbruchs ... da ich mir aber damals noch 1 ersatz geholt habe, ist das nicht weiter tragisch ...und auch schon wieder verbaut ...

weiter gehts mit dem alten VR und ein Bild vom montierten Flaschenhalter









sieht eigentlich ganz gut aus, und ich habe jetzt mehr platz zum raus nehmen, also 

weiter gehts mit den XT Bremsen ohne Scheiben,Schrauben und Adapter, VR + HR









VR und HR jeweils komplett












achja, und mal ne frage an euch, könnte ich meine Shifter wie auf den Bild makiert bearbeiten, oder sollte ich lieber die Finger von lassen?


----------



## bikeaddicted (1. Oktober 2011)

Das müsste sich doch kleben lassen.


Da müssen neuen LR'er rein 

Coole Flasche.
Passt vom Aussehen sehr gut.
Sogar die Art der Grafiken passt zu denen am Rahmen.

Vom Halter sieht man ja mit montierter Flasche kaum was 


Die Stopper sind ja echt schwere Klopper... 


Keine Bilder von den Martas auf der Waage???


Die Bearbeitung an den Hebeln würde ich mir echt sparen.
Ist doch Plastik.
Würdest vielleicht 2,3 Gramm insgesamt sparen.
Und möglich wäre es doch, dass der Hebel sich anschließend weicher anfühlt.


----------



## Popeye34 (3. Oktober 2011)

bikeaddicted schrieb:


> Das müsste sich doch kleben lassen.



Und wenn das gute Ding bei Vollem Antritt "Explodiert"


UI UI, das mit dem Karbonausleger habe ich auch schon zwei mal hinter mir. Das erste mal hat er sich beim festziehen (Drehmoment) gelöst, das zweite mal nach ca. 4 Monaten am Rad, während der Fahrt. Jetzt ist der Orig. XTR wieder dran, so kann nichts passieren, und ich fühle mich besser

Ich glaube nicht das er sich "Weicher" anfühlen würde, hätte evtl. nur Ergonomische Nachteile, wenn mit dem Daumen.....

Wie kommst du im Vergleich zu den XT's mit den Martas zurecht?


----------



## bikeaddicted (3. Oktober 2011)

xzippo schrieb:


> Und wenn das gute Ding bei Vollem Antritt "Explodiert"



Ach was.

Wie wurde das Teil den hergestellt?
Das ist doch eh nicht aus einem Stück gewesen, oder?

Kleber sollte man nicht unterschätzen...

Und sollte das dann doch wieder auseinander gehen, passiert das, was Dir widerfahren ist 




			
				xzippo schrieb:
			
		

> [...]
> 
> Ich glaube nicht das er sich "Weicher" anfühlen würde, hätte evtl. nur Ergonomische Nachteile, wenn mit dem Daumen.....
> 
> [...]


----------



## MS1980 (3. Oktober 2011)

da hatte ich ja mehr glück mit den Carbonausleger, sollte dieser jetzt auch wieder hops gehen, denn kommt auch wieder original ran ...

die Marta's sind richtig super  ,mit der 180er vorne wesentlich mehr Power als vorher, die 160er hinten reicht auch voll aus, da sie ja nur blockiert ...

allerdings quietschen die beläge hinten ab und an, soll wohl an den original belägen liegen, könnten aber durch organische behoben werden ... da bin ich noch am überlegen 

sie liegen auch super in der Hand, also hat sich der Kauf voll gelohnt, optisch ja sowieso ...

ich wollte das Teil am shifter kürzen, da ich dieses stück nicht brauche, ich schalte mit den Daumen nach oben und mit dem Zeigefinger nach unten, anders geht das auch nicht, habe ich alles schon mal probiert ...



auf meine Stütze warte ich immer noch, jetzt schon 5 Wochen her ...


----------



## bikeaddicted (3. Oktober 2011)

MS1980 schrieb:


> [...]
> ich wollte das Teil am shifter kürzen, da ich dieses stück nicht brauche, ich schalte mit den Daumen nach oben und mit dem Zeigefinger nach unten, anders geht das auch nicht, habe ich alles schon mal probiert ...
> [...]


Wie, kann man nicht mehr mit dem Daumen runterschalten???

Da gab's doch 2 Way Release.


----------



## Popeye34 (3. Oktober 2011)

bikeaddicted schrieb:


> auf meine Stütze warte ich immer noch, jetzt schon 5 Wochen her ...




Wird es ebenfalls eine Schmolke? 
Die Bikemesse zehrt mit Sicherheit noch an den Herstellern....Meine DC's sind auch schon in der dritten Woche bei Tune....




bikeaddicted schrieb:


> Wie, kann man nicht mehr mit dem Daumen runterschalten???
> 
> Da gab's doch 2 Way Release.




Doch sollte auch bei der Aktuellen XTR gehen (?)


----------



## bikeaddicted (3. Oktober 2011)

Da hast Du den falschen zitiert.

Das hat MS1980 geschrieben


----------



## Popeye34 (3. Oktober 2011)

haha, Cool

Aber kommt fast das gleiche raus..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MS1980 (3. Oktober 2011)

bikeaddicted schrieb:


> Wie, kann man nicht mehr mit dem Daumen runterschalten???
> 
> Da gab's doch 2 Way Release.


 
das geht warscheinlich, aber das ist einfach zu komisch, weil der obere Hebel ja weiter vom Daumen weg steht, 

und du mußt ja mit den Daumen noch unter dem Lenker hoch, und denn noch drücken und denn aber auch noch den Lenker richtig halten. 

also, eigentlich voll schwachsinn ...




und ja, ne schmolke solls werder ...


----------



## hhninja81 (3. Oktober 2011)

MS1980 schrieb:


> und ja, ne schmolke solls werder ...




 Schmolke ist echt schön...Haben die schon wieder so lange Wartezeiten? 

Sag mal, sind die Decals bei Schmolke eigentlich über oder unter dem Lack?

Ich will mich damit belohnen, wenn ich die sub 95kg erreicht habe... Ich hoffe Lenker und Stütze werden untern Weihnachtsbaum liegen

Gruß Marcus


----------



## MS1980 (3. Oktober 2011)

Schmolke schrieb was von 4 wochen ...

ich denke mal das es wegen der Bikeexpo so lange dauert, naja jetzt ist sie ja vorbei, vielleicht bekomme ich mal ne Mail wegen bezahlen und denn Post ...

die Aufkleber sind über dem Lack und können teoretisch auch entfernt werden ...


----------



## hhninja81 (3. Oktober 2011)

MS1980 schrieb:


> Schmolke schrieb was von 4 wochen ...
> 
> ich denke mal das es wegen der Bikeexpo so lange dauert, naja jetzt ist sie ja vorbei, vielleicht bekomme ich mal ne Mail wegen bezahlen und denn Post ...
> 
> die Aufkleber sind über dem Lack und können teoretisch auch entfernt werden ...



Danke...
- Hast Du direkt bei Schmolke bestellt oder bei einem Händler? 
- Welche wird es denn.... die die SL oder die TLO? 
- Darf ich fragen was Du wiegst, musstest Du die Stütze verstärken lassen?

Fragen über Fragen  aber bei dem Preis


----------



## MS1980 (3. Oktober 2011)

ich habe direkt bei Schmolke ne SL bestellt, 

wiege selber 83kg, ohne Ausrüstung ...

ist auch eine normale bis 90kg geworden,da ich ein sehr weiches Fully fahre und die Stütze auch nur 19cm aus dem Rahmen schaut, ... sollte halten.

jetzt am Sontag war ich wieder mit den Rostockern auf Tour und da sind 2Leute mit solchen Hydraulic Stützen,das ist ja auch echt super, als es technisch wurde, zack Stütze runter und weiter ... und ich mit meiner festen hatte da echt schon zu kämpfen ...

wenn die nur nicht so schwer wären ...


----------



## MS1980 (10. Oktober 2011)

mein Kumpel war heut wieder da ... 









super schön und das gewicht ist mal wieder der Hammer ...

aber es knattert leider nicht so dolle ...

mal schauen wenn es verbaut ist, aber erst kommt noch was ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Popeye34 (10. Oktober 2011)

.


----------



## MS1980 (10. Oktober 2011)

deine Tune knattert doch auch ordentlich, oder?

bei der DT ist ja auch was zu hören aber schon leise ...

meinst das da noch was kommt, nach dem einfahren ...


----------



## maddda (10. Oktober 2011)

Also ich kann nur was über die 370er sagen, die bleiben jedenfalls leise


----------



## MS1980 (10. Oktober 2011)

ok, danke ... obwohl es eigentlich auch nicht schlimm ist, hauptsache sie hält sehr lange ...

wie lange hast du deine schon und in was fährst du sie, Enduro oder CC


----------



## Popeye34 (10. Oktober 2011)

.


----------



## Mister P. (11. Oktober 2011)

@MS1980: Top LRS!! Gute Wahl!

Zum Knattern, ich habe meine 240S jetzt 5 Jahre im Einsatz, die sind schon gut laut. Hat aber ca. 2 Jahre gedauert bis es so war.

Grüße


----------



## zuki (11. Oktober 2011)

Mister P. schrieb:


> @MS1980: Top LRS!! Gute Wahl!
> 
> Zum Knattern, ich habe meine 240S jetzt 5 Jahre im Einsatz, die sind schon gut laut. Hat aber ca. 2 Jahre gedauert bis es so war.
> 
> Grüße



Dann solltest Du die Nabe ganz dringend warten (fetten). 

Bei der 240S sollte aufgrund des Prinzips mit der Vielzahnscheibe nix knattern.


----------



## maddda (11. Oktober 2011)

> wie lange hast du deine schon und in was fährst du sie, Enduro oder CC



Fährt mein Vater an seinem Rad...Ist nen Stumpjumper FSR, also richtung Tour.
Ist seit gut 2 Jahren in betrieb...keine Mucken


----------



## MS1980 (11. Oktober 2011)

danke für eure Antworten ...

hier mal zum vergleich das alte HR ...






weitere Parts, die getauscht wurden ...








die Rocket Ron's waren zwar ok(Gewicht aber super), aber der Grip bei Nässe und in Kurven war echt übel, und die Abnutzung ist auch sehr dolle, mal schauen wie die sich so machen ...


----------



## MS1980 (12. Oktober 2011)

mir ist heute wat voll blödes passiert ... weil ich immer son knacken beim kleinen Kettenblatt hatte, wollte ich mal alle schrauben demontieren,schön fetten und wieder dran montieren. 

alles klappte perfekt, bis die letzte Schraube dran war und beim rausdrehen abbrach ...

also wollte ich es aufbohren und wie das immer so is ...

jetzt siehts so aus ... ich könnt kotzen ...:kotz:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cuberia (12. Oktober 2011)

MS1980 schrieb:


> mir ist heute wat voll blödes passiert ... weil ich immer son knacken beim kleinen Kettenblatt hatte, wollte ich mal alle schrauben demontieren,schön fetten und wieder dran montieren.
> 
> alles klappte perfekt, bis die letzte Schraube dran war und beim rausdrehen abbrach ...
> 
> ...



Hmmm, deine schöne K-Force Kurbel ? Ankörnern und gerade bohren wär gut gewesen.
Tja, was nun : Guck dir des Ganze mal von der anderen Seite an. Vielleicht hast du Glück und kannst von der anderen Seite durchbohren. Aber dann bitte genau mittig. Dann neues Gewinde schneiden und hoffen, daß noch genug "Fleisch" da ist (Loch nicht zu groß und eirig).

Viel Erfolg dabei. Gruß : Volker


----------



## MS1980 (12. Oktober 2011)

ja danke Volker ...

naja, es gibt ja gewinde reparierset's womit man dies wohl hinbekommen soll ...

sowas hier:http://baercoil.com/de/gebrauchsanweisung_baercoil.html

werde aber da beraten lassen,oder mal sehen ob mir jemand helfen kann,der dies kann, bevor noch mehr passiert ...


zum Glück hatte ich noch die XT, die ist jetzt erstmal wieder drinnen, damit ich trotzdem fahren kann ...

morgen werd ich erstmal ne große FRUST Tour drehen und mich ordentlich abreagieren ...


----------



## maddda (13. Oktober 2011)

Hi, hab das mal mit Helicoil gemacht...geht wunderbar, nur ne Standbohrmaschiene solltest du zu verfügung haben


----------



## MS1980 (13. Oktober 2011)

irgendwie ist das nicht meine Woche ...

heut wollt ich zu mein trails fahren und düse so schon entspannt auf'm Radweg, als plötzlich nen Rollerfahren von hinten angeballert kommt, und mich voll am Lenker streift ...

schön die kontrolle verloren und derbe gemault ... Blöder Spinner ...

aufgerappelt und was seh ich ...






schön die Carbon- Schelle beschädigt mit den Aluschrauben,beide Deckel der Magura zerkratzt und die Beiden Vorbau Schellen,die den Lenker umschließen ... 

der Schmolke ist zu Glück heil geblieben ... gott sei dank ...

und denn verpisst sich der Affe auch noch ... :kotz: 


die Schelle habe ich jetzt wieder mit extra starken Kleber heil bekommen,mal schauen ob's hält ...


was ist bloß los Momentan ...


----------



## hhninja81 (14. Oktober 2011)

Ja, ja... Hamburg ist für Radfahrer ein gefährliches Pflaster

Ich hoffe Dir ist nichts passiert!

Gruß Marcus


----------



## Popeye34 (14. Oktober 2011)

Das ist wirklich Böse, vom Pech und vom Roller verfolgt! 
Hoffentlich ist Dir nichts passiert (?), weil der Rest ist ersetzbar.......


----------



## MS1980 (14. Oktober 2011)

mir ist weiter nichts passiert, bis auf paar kleine Abschürfungen ...

als Radfahrer haste hier in HH echt nix zu lachen ...

aber das mit den beschädigten Teilen kotzt mich sowas von an ... kostet ja auch allet nix ...

da freut man sich auf einer schönen Tour, und irgendein Penner kommt  mit sich und der Umwelt nicht klar, und DU mußt dafür bluten ... son Spacken ...



als ich heute beim Kumpel war, wegen paar verschönerungsarbeiten, habe ich ein von den Contis gegen nen Speedking Supersonic 2,3 getauscht ...

da er gleich groß baut wie die Mountain Kings habe ich ihn vorne montiert ...

die Waage zeigte auch erstaunliches ...







jetzt bin ich erstmal wieder zu Hause in McPom, hier is welt noch in Ordnung ...


----------



## maddda (14. Oktober 2011)

Du hast aber auchn Pech, erst die Kurbel und jetzt das


Naja der Speedking ist nen Top Reifen, ich bin den 2.1er SuperSonic letztes Jahr fast die ganze Saison gefahren, top Grip und ich hatte keinen Platten


----------



## MS1980 (20. Oktober 2011)

heute kam der gute Postbote wieder mal ...

und nach sehr sehr sehr langen warten, habe ich sie nun ...






34,9 x 300mm 

optisch einfach   





achja, die neuen Reifen sind einfach der Hammer, richtig viel Grip ... 

sowas ist einfach super bei solch Wetter ...

wesentlich besser als die RoRo's ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikeaddicted (20. Oktober 2011)

Geil 


Viel Spaß mit dem Teil!


Sind die Yokes aus Carbon?


Das Joch hätte aber ruhig schwarz sein können


----------



## bikeaddicted (20. Oktober 2011)

Ach ja, bitter, das mit Deiner K-Force 

Mein Beileid.


----------



## MS1980 (20. Oktober 2011)

danke schön, werde ich hoffentlich auch haben

die Jokes sind aus Alu, CNC gefräst und hohl ....

die einzelnen gewichte werde ich noch nachreichen ...

schwarz wäre wichklich schöner gewesen, mal schauen was man da noch machen kann ...


----------



## MS1980 (20. Oktober 2011)

die K.Force habe ich wieder hin bekommen, brauchte nur das Gewinde nachschneiden, gott sei dank ....

ist gerade bei mein Kumpel, der lackiert sie mir neu, da sie schon ziemlich stark gelitten hat, die letzten jahre ...


----------



## bikeaddicted (20. Oktober 2011)

MS1980 schrieb:


> danke schön, werde ich hoffentlich auch haben
> 
> die Jokes sind aus Alu, CNC gefräst und hohl ....
> 
> ...


[1] 

[2] müsste sich doch eloxieren lassen.


----------



## bikeaddicted (20. Oktober 2011)

MS1980 schrieb:


> die K.Force habe ich wieder hin bekommen, brauchte nur das Gewinde nachschneiden, gott sei dank ....
> 
> ist gerade bei mein Kumpel, der lackiert sie mir neu, da sie schon ziemlich stark gelitten hat, die letzten jahre ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MS1980 (20. Oktober 2011)

naja mal schauen


----------



## MS1980 (21. Oktober 2011)

heute mal bei schmolke angefragt wegen einen schwarzen joch ... würden sie kostenlos tauschen,allerdings ist der schwarze bissl größer und deshalb müßte sie wieder eingeschickt werden ... naja wat solls ...

Montag werde ich sie also wieder verschicken ... das bissl kann ich denn auch noch warten ... waren ja nur 10Wochen ...



aber hier wie gesagt die einzelteile der Stütze, bis auf den Joch,der sitzt zu fest und wird eh getauscht ...

























und nochmal ein Bild von unten, da erkennt man schön die verschiedenen wandstärken







jetzt kann nochmal bestaunt werden ... 

bissl wird aber wohl noch getauscht ...


----------



## hhninja81 (21. Oktober 2011)

die Schmolke ist einfach sexy.... ist der weiße Aufkleber jetzt immer drauf?

Mit schwarzem Joch und Schrauben der Hammer und 100% unter meinem Weihnachtsbaumaumen:

Gruß


----------



## Popeye34 (21. Oktober 2011)

.


----------



## MS1980 (21. Oktober 2011)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> die Schmolke ist einfach sexy.... ist der weiße Aufkleber jetzt immer drauf?
> 
> Mit schwarzem Joch und Schrauben der Hammer und 100% unter meinem Weihnachtsbaumaumen:
> 
> Gruß


 

nee, die Aufkleber könnte man auch abmachen ... macht aber kein Sinn, oder 

darauf ist man doch Stolz ...

schwarzer Joch kommt ja erst noch und schwarze ... werden auch noch verbaut


----------



## MS1980 (21. Oktober 2011)

xzippo schrieb:


> Die Stütze ist Porno! Gratuliere zum Schmuckstück!
> 
> Ich hätte gerne ein Bild vom Bike, mit dieser Hammerschmolkesupergeilenstütze
> 
> Danke


 
sollst du bekommen, wenn sie wieder da und verbaut ist ...

versprochen ...


----------



## bikeaddicted (21. Oktober 2011)

Schöne Bilder.


Wie sieht's aus mit KCNC Yokes?

Wärst Du gleich wieder 5g leichter.

Hübscher sind die auch.


Die Wippe wirkt sehr stabil.


Die "Brücken", die dafür sorgen sollen, dass das Sattelgestell gleichmäßig belastet wird, sehen auf dem Bild unter den Yokes etwas verpfuscht aus.

Ich meine, das hätte schöner gefertigt werden können.


----------



## hhninja81 (21. Oktober 2011)

MS1980 schrieb:


> nee, die Aufkleber könnte man auch abmachen ... macht aber kein Sinn, oder
> 
> darauf ist man doch Stolz ...
> 
> schwarzer Joch kommt ja erst noch und schwarze ... werden auch noch verbaut



Stolz ist schon cool aber ich stehe zur Zeit voll auf understatement und bin gerade am überlegen meinen komplettes Bike zu cleanen....


----------



## MS1980 (21. Oktober 2011)

du kommst auch nie zur Ruhe, wa ... immer am umbauen ....

aber man hat ja sonst nix zu tun , über Winter ....


----------



## bikeaddicted (21. Oktober 2011)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> Stolz ist schon cool aber ich stehe zur Zeit voll auf understatement und bin gerade am überlegen meinen komplettes Bike zu cleanen....


...und ich überlege, seitdem ich das Taurine habe, den Rahmen zu entlacken.

...mit Carbo-Lift.


Werde wohl erstmal mit Folie arbeiten.

Aber nicht jetzt. Das hat Zeit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MS1980 (21. Oktober 2011)

wie gesagt, über winter hat man ja zeit ...


----------



## bikeaddicted (21. Oktober 2011)

MS1980 schrieb:


> *du kommst auch nie zur Ruhe, wa* ... immer am umbauen ....


 Nä. 



			
				MS1980 schrieb:
			
		

> aber man hat ja sonst nix zu tun , über Winter ....





MS1980 schrieb:


> wie gesagt, über winter hat man ja zeit ...


----------



## MS1980 (21. Oktober 2011)

das soll ja echt gut gehen, wie man hier gesehen hat ...

http://www.forum.light-bikes.de/showthread.php?t=16169


----------



## hhninja81 (21. Oktober 2011)

Dieses Carbo-Lift scheint sehr interessant zu sein, ich dachte aber eigentlich an das gute alte Schleifpapier mich hat das Bike von Rerun angefixt. 

Aber du hast schon recht, in diesem Jahr war mein Bike eher eine Baustelle... wird hoffentlich im nächsten Jahr anders


----------



## bikeaddicted (21. Oktober 2011)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> Dieses Carbo-Lift scheint sehr interessant zu sein, ich dachte aber eigentlich an das gute alte Schleifpapier mich hat das Bike von Rerun angefixt.
> 
> Aber du hast schon recht, in diesem Jahr war mein Bike eher eine Baustelle... wird hoffentlich im nächsten Jahr anders


Ich würde Mal behaupten, dass man es kaum besser/gleichmäßiger hinbekommt, den Rahmen vom Lack zu befreien, als mit Carbo-Lift.


Genau, lieber mehr fahren


----------



## MS1980 (24. Oktober 2011)

man würde es auch mit Schleifpapier hinbekommen,allerdings dauert das halt sehr lange und ein emenser Aufwand ... aber günstig ...


----------



## MS1980 (31. Oktober 2011)

Donnerstag habe ich meine SL wieder bekommen, nun sieht sie viel stimmiger aus ...







Sontag hat sie ihre erste Ausfahrt gehabt ... war mit den Rostockern wieder los und haben eine schöne Bodden Rundfahrt gemacht ...

vorgabe war diese hier,welche noch bissl abgändert würde und so waren es bei mir 96km ...

http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=dsboomkmpkyenact

bin ja eher der ruhige Typ der sonst nur 50-70km fährt, weshalb ich auch zum schluß stark an meine grenzen kam, aber ich hatte 2 Kollegen die abwechselnd nicht von meiner Seite wichen und mich mit Bike-tuning Themen bei Laune hielten und somit weiter motivierten ...

ein paar schöne Bilder gibt's auch noch ... 

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=545798&page=14


----------



## bikeaddicted (31. Oktober 2011)

Ahhh, wieder Neuigkeiten! 


Gut sieht die SL mit dem schwarzen Joch aus! 

War also beim professionellen Eloxierer, ja?


----------



## bikeaddicted (31. Oktober 2011)

MS1980 schrieb:


> ein paar schöne Bilder gibt's auch noch ...
> 
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=545798&page=14


Schöne Tourbilder!

Scheint Spaß gemacht zu haben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MS1980 (31. Oktober 2011)

nicht eloxiert, ich habe sie zurück geschickt, und sie haben mir das auch anstandslos getauscht ... und 2 Flaschen gabs auch noch, ne kleine und große


----------



## MS1980 (31. Oktober 2011)

die Tour und das Wetter war echt schön, auch wenn nur flach ...


----------



## bikeaddicted (31. Oktober 2011)

MS1980 schrieb:


> nicht eloxiert, ich habe sie zurück geschickt, und sie haben mir das auch anstandslos getauscht ... und 2 Flaschen gabs auch noch, ne kleine und große


----------



## MS1980 (31. Oktober 2011)

war zwar blöd weil de wieder warten mußtest,aber überall auf ihren bildern haben die Stützen schwarze Joch's und denn kommt deine mit silber ...

was soll das denn?

sie haben sich denn auch dafür entschuldigt, auch für das lange warten ...  aber der Preis war trotzdem der selbe ...


----------



## hhninja81 (2. November 2011)

MS1980 schrieb:


> Donnerstag habe ich meine SL wieder bekommen, nun sieht sie viel stimmiger aus ...



Hast Du schon mal überlegt das Sahnestück mit schwarzen Titan-Schrauben zu "pimpen"? 
Gruß


----------



## Popeye34 (2. November 2011)

Ja, black is beautiful!
Die Stütze sieht nun noch Geiler aus, das hat sich gelohnt -Super. Wenn da noch die von hhninja81 erwähnten schwarzen Ti-Schrauben wären  

Ich habe mir die Tour-Bilder angeschaut, war mit Sicherheit sehr schön. Auf einem Bild sieht man aber auch dein Ghost, da hat sich einiges getan. Sieht nun aufgeräumt und viel besser aus als am Anfang, ist ein tolles Bike geworden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MS1980 (2. November 2011)

ihr wollts jetzt wieder wissen, wa? 

aber ich kann euch beruhigen, ich suche gerade die leichten Yokes von KCNC, die aber ausverkauft und somit wohl schwer zubekommen sind ,,,denn natürlich mit schwarze Titan

und um noch bissl gewicht raus zuholen, werden es M5 yokes und schrauben ... 



heute habe ich meine FSA mal wieder zusammen gebaut, nachdem sie wieder schick gemacht wurde ....

ich habe jetzt am kleinen Kettenblatt 3 Stahlschrauben und 1 Tiso Alu verbaut,weil diese als einzigste im neu geschnittenen Gewinde passt

Bilder:








Gewicht geht trotzdem in Ordnung, wenn ich dafür mein geliebte Kurbel wieder fahren kann ...


----------



## bikeaddicted (2. November 2011)

Top!





Die Kurbel ist doch nicht schwerer geworden, oder?

Ist da jetzt ein Einsatz drin oder ähnliches?

Klarlack?


----------



## MS1980 (2. November 2011)

vielleicht ganz wenig,wegen den 3Stahlschrauben ... 

ich konnte ja zum Glück das Gewinde nachschneiden und brauchte kein Inlay einsetzten ...

mein Lackierer hat 4 schichten Klarlack rauf gehauen,und mit 60° ausgehärtet, das sollte halten, sagt er ...



am We wird sie wohl montiert und denn gibt's mal schicke Bilder und das aktuelle Gewicht ...


----------



## hhninja81 (2. November 2011)

ms1980 schrieb:


> du kommst auch nie zur ruhe, wa ... Immer am umbauen ....
> 
> aber man hat ja sonst nix zu tun , über winter ....


----------



## bikeaddicted (2. November 2011)

MS1980 schrieb:


> vielleicht ganz wenig,wegen den 3Stahlschrauben ...
> 
> ich konnte ja zum Glück das Gewinde nachschneiden und brauchte kein Inlay einsetzten ...
> 
> mein Lackierer hat 4 schichten Klarlack rauf gehauen,und mit 60° ausgehärtet, das sollte halten, sagt er ...


 Aha!



			
				MS1980 schrieb:
			
		

> am We wird sie wohl montiert und denn gibt's mal schicke Bilder und das aktuelle Gewicht ...


----------



## MS1980 (5. November 2011)

gestern wurde alles wieder schön fachgerecht ummontiert und jetzt sieht das Bike so aus ...


















die zerkratzten marta deckel werden nochmal hübsch gemacht,und bissl was wird wohl noch getauscht ... mal schauen was ...




achja und anbei mal meine Tauschliste ...


----------



## bikeaddicted (5. November 2011)

Oh, uh, ahhh... 

Sehr geil geworden! 

Was war das doch gleich für ne Klemme?
Mcfk?

Farblich ziemlich gelungen.
Einzig die blauen Fox-Knöppe stechen etwas heraus.
Aber da hast Du bestimmt schon was vor...

Bist doch sehr stolz auf Deine (sauteure) Schmolke-Stütze.

Speedking vorne und MK hinten?

Das Gewicht ist ja schon sehr gut für ein MA-Fully.
Aber viel geht ja auch nicht mehr...


----------



## MS1980 (5. November 2011)

ja die Schmolke ist wirklich schön ...

das blau verschwindet natürlich noch ...

ich finde die Reifen Kombi so sehr gut,hervoragende kurven kontrolle vorne und hinten viel Grip beim berauffahren ... 

sub 11 wirds aber noch, 

und es ist ne Mcfk, da ich ja 38. brauch und die billigen nur bis 34 gibt


----------



## Popeye34 (6. November 2011)

.


----------



## MS1980 (6. November 2011)

hallo Xzippo, danke danke, man gibt ja sein bestes ...

die spacer brauche ich, fährt sich besser, 

da die Kurbel 3K finish hat, war klar das die Schmolke Teile diese auch haben sollten, auch wenn's dadurch länger gedauert hat ...

gewicht könnte noch durch nen Supersonic hinten und den erwähnten Sattel gesparrt werden ...

mal schauen, hier mal der jetzige:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikeaddicted (6. November 2011)

"SL"... ts, ts, ts...


----------



## MS1980 (6. November 2011)

ja ja, habe ich auch gedacht ...


----------



## Popeye34 (6. November 2011)

Also -100 +-20 ;-)


----------



## MS1980 (7. November 2011)

ich bin noch am überlegen welche farbe der Sattel haben soll ...

























was meint ihr, das pure Carbon sieht echt super aus (habe ich heute gesehen! ),aber ob es auf dauer so aussieht?

rot hat ja auch was, und das rot weiss ja sowieso ...


----------



## hhninja81 (7. November 2011)

Ich finde den ja klasse....

http://youtu.be/7ZFdbHu8vlE

http://r2bike.de/Tune-Komm-Vor-Sattel_2


----------



## bikeaddicted (7. November 2011)

Der KommVor+ ist schon sehr heiß.

Sehr gelungen!

Nur könnte die glatte Oberfläche ungewohnt und evtl. unangenehm für jemanden sein, der sonst nur bezogene Sättel fährt.

Ich überlegte, meinen Sattel abziehen zu lassen... ist aber schon ganz angenehm, wenn's nicht so rutscht.


----------



## hhninja81 (7. November 2011)

bikeaddicted schrieb:


> Der KommVor+ ist schon sehr heiß.
> 
> Sehr gelungen!
> 
> ...



Das ist auch mein Gedanke und u.a. aus diesem Grund schwöre ich auf den Speedneedle mit Alcantara... aber ausprobieren möchte ich den schon mal.


----------



## bikeaddicted (7. November 2011)

Speedy war gut.

Der Sprint ist mir etwas zu "agressiv". Soll heißen, das Sattelgestell ist ziemlich weit hinten angebracht, sodass man "eher vorne" sitzt.

Muss Mal eine gekröpfte Stütze probieren... Daedalus oder so...


----------



## MS1980 (7. November 2011)

an den gedanken habe ich auch schon gedacht, das könnte schon rutschig werden ...   mmmhhh

zu welcher farbe würdet ihr greifen? ist rot zu fett?

carbon ist wohl raus ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikeaddicted (7. November 2011)

Der KommVor ginge ja...


Rot finde ich zu krass.


Eine Photoshop-Montage wäre cool...


Ich finde, wir sollten erst über Farben reden, wenn Du weist, auf welchem Du am besten sitzt


----------



## MS1980 (7. November 2011)

ja stimmt,aber der soll ja auch schon mehrfach gebrochen sein,am übergang zwischen Leder und carbon ...


----------



## bikeaddicted (7. November 2011)

MS1980 schrieb:


> ja stimmt,aber der soll ja auch schon mehrfach gebrochen sein,am übergang zwischen Leder und carbon ...


Hmmm...


----------



## hhninja81 (7. November 2011)

MS1980 schrieb:


> an den gedanken habe ich auch schon gedacht, das könnte schon rutschig werden ...   mmmhhh
> 
> zu welcher farbe würdet ihr greifen? ist rot zu fett?
> 
> carbon ist wohl raus ...



Da ich auch mal nur so in Jeans fahre, kommt für mich nur ein schwarzer in frage, weiß war sehr schnell unansehnlich... 
Den SLR habe ich als Flow am Rennrad, eigentlich sehr gut aber mit der Zeit werden die Kanten ziemlich "scharf"..

Der Fizik ist mir persönlich vorne zu breit...


----------



## bikeaddicted (7. November 2011)

bikeaddicted schrieb:


> [...]
> Ich finde, wir sollten erst über Farben reden, wenn Du weist, auf welchem Du am besten sitzt


Und?


----------



## MS1980 (7. November 2011)

ich finde bis jetzt den speedneedle und den jetztigen ganz gut, 

der Speedy war gewichtstechnisch weit vorne, komfort ging auch und man konnte auch mal ohne polster ne halbe std fahren ...

der jetzige Selle ist komfortmäßig weltklasse,jedoch viel zu schwer ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maddda (7. November 2011)

> was meint ihr, das pure Carbon sieht echt super aus (habe ich heute gesehen! ),aber ob es auf dauer so aussieht?



Dazu kann ich was berichten, ich bin früher den Keil Carbon gefahren, ein paar monate, bis ich auf ein Hardtail umgestiegen bin. Der sah dann immernoch aus wie am ersten tag.
Evtl. währe der auch für dich interessant, zwar Bretthart, aber mit einem SLR-Hintern auf nem Fully gut fahrbar und Preiswert.
Bei mir sah der so aus:




Hier gibbet den:
http://www.nano-bike-parts.de/Keil-Carbonsattel


----------



## MS1980 (7. November 2011)

und wie ist das mit dem rutschen? 

da ist ja nix was bremst,der hat ja ne richtig glatte oberfläche ....


----------



## maddda (7. November 2011)

Mir is da nix negativ aufgefallen. Wobei ich mir dem Sattel auch keine extremen Schlammschlachten hatte.

Hier im Forum treibt sich noch jemand mit nem Trek Top Fuel rum, der fährt den Pop, der kann dir zu dem bestimmt was sagen.


----------



## bikeaddicted (8. November 2011)

maddda schrieb:


> [...]
> 
> Hier im Forum treibt sich noch *jemand* mit nem Trek Top Fuel rum, der fährt den Pop, der kann dir zu dem bestimmt was sagen.


-> Johnny Rico


----------



## MS1980 (8. November 2011)

bei Light Bikes hat "PWR" auch einen und der hat geschrieben das der pop wesentlich komfortabler sein soll als der Speedy ... 

die Oberfläche soll mehr flexen ...

mal schauen, ob ich den bekomme, aussehen tut der ja richtig gut 

...und die 60gr sind mehr aus TOP,dafür das er bis 100kg zugelassen ist ...

die Tune sind ja blos bis 90kg und der komm vor+ ist ja ein reiner Rennradsattel


----------



## bikeaddicted (8. November 2011)

Das + an Komfort beim POP kommt mMn auch durch das Gestell zu Stande, welches die Oberfläche mehr flexen lässt, als z.B. beim Speedy.


----------



## MS1980 (8. November 2011)

ich habe gerade gesehen das es Mtbbee war.hier mal der Auszug aus dem Light forum:

Zitat:
Zitat von *simplonthepride* 

 
_Danke für die Info_

_Hast du schon mal den Tune Concorde gefahren und kannst da einen Verleig ziehen bzgl. Flex??_

Nein, nur Tune Speedneedle: bis Freitag noch Speedneedle und heute nachmittag ausgiebige Probefahrt 3:14h reine Fahrzeit auf dem Pop Sattel. Fazit: der Pop flext um Welten besser. Sieht man auch schon, wenn der Sattel auf einer geraden Fläche liegt und man mit der Hand raufdrückt. Der federt gewaltig - was sich im Praxis Einsatz bestätigt hat.


----------



## maddda (8. November 2011)

bikeaddicted schrieb:


> -> Johnny Rico



Ah ja genau danke


----------



## MS1980 (8. November 2011)

also ich seh bei Jonny Rico nur ne Pop Stütze und kein Sattel ...


----------



## maddda (8. November 2011)

Er hatte meine ich mal einen auf dem Top Fuel, hat warscheinlich gewechselt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikeaddicted (8. November 2011)

Ich weis es nicht mehr.

Aber wenn schon Schmolke Stütze und Lenker, dann doch keinen POP Sattel...


----------



## MS1980 (8. November 2011)

wieso ? ist doch auch sehr gut verarbeitet ...

oder den Selle Italia Carbonio, nur hat der eckige Streben und da weiß ich net,ob der mit der Schmolke passt


----------



## M!ke (8. November 2011)

MS1980 schrieb:


> ich bin noch am überlegen welche farbe der Sattel haben soll ...
> 
> 
> was meint ihr, das pure Carbon sieht echt super aus (habe ich heute gesehen! ),aber ob es auf dauer so aussieht?
> ...




Ich hab den hier in Vollcarbonausführung. Sieht absolut edel aus und das seit über einem Jahr...

Edith sagt: Du Nap hast den Link vergessen...Sorry... http://www.nano-bike-parts.de/Keil-Carbonsattel

Grüße
Mike


----------



## MS1980 (8. November 2011)

hallo Mike, welchen Carbonsattel hast du?


----------



## bikeaddicted (8. November 2011)

...vermute POP...


----------



## MS1980 (13. November 2011)

nach langen überlegen habe ich mich dazu entschlossen, den POP Sattel nicht zu kaufen,da er zum Testen einfach zu teuer ist...

lecker sah er ja aus ...

habe heute mein neuen vom Nachbarn abgeholt,

erster Eindruck: sehr edle hochwertige Carbon Optik,sau Leicht aber keine Polsterung

der Sattel hat aber emensen Flex,sobald man die Hand auf die Satteloberfläche drückt,gibt diese sichtbar nach ...

ob das die nicht vorhandene Polsterung ersetzt? ich werde sehen und berichten ....


----------



## bikeaddicted (13. November 2011)

Gute Entscheidung!


Sagst Du uns, welcher es geworden ist?


Guter Flex... China-Carbon (günstig) kann es nicht sein...


----------



## MS1980 (13. November 2011)

er kommt aus Black Forest ...


----------



## bikeaddicted (13. November 2011)

Ahhh... KommVor!


Geil!


"Normal" oder "+"???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MS1980 (13. November 2011)

alter, wie geil ist das denn .... jeder normale würde sagen: "Black was ...."

aber das sind eben die Kenner ...










ist zwar rot,aber dafür nen super Preis ...

wenn's passt kommt wohl nen schwarzer ...


----------



## bikeaddicted (13. November 2011)

MS1980 schrieb:


> alter, wie geil ist das denn .... jeder normale würde sagen: "Black was ...."
> 
> aber das sind eben die Kenner ...


 



			
				MS1980 schrieb:
			
		

> [GEILER SATTEL]
> 
> ist zwar rot,aber dafür nen super Preis ...
> 
> wenn's passt kommt wohl nen schwarzer ...



Ich finde, dass das rot gut kommt.

Mal sehen, wie der Sattel verbaut am Rad ausschaut...

Bin auch gespannt, wie er dann zum Allerwertesten passt


----------



## bikeaddicted (13. November 2011)

Sach ma, liegen da schon neue Pellen bereit???

-> oberes Bild, links oben in der Ecke


Schön leicht is der Sattel 

Meiner is ja so schwer...


----------



## MS1980 (14. November 2011)

heute zur Arbeit gefahren mit dem schicken Tune , ca.10km ...

der ist echt erstaunlich, der passt wie angegossen ... wie machen die das bei Tune? Hammer ....

neue Pelle werde ich wohl diese Woche noch bekommen, heute kam die neue 10fach Kette von KMC ... werde morgen mal genaue Länge messen, kürzen, wiegen und montieren ...

sieht eigentlich ganz gut am Bike aus,aber bissl dunkler als das Ghost Rot ... Foto werde ich morgen mal machen ...

die einstellschrauben an der Fox wurden auch wieder geschwärzt ...

und es geht weiter ...


----------



## Popeye34 (14. November 2011)

Ja, der Sattel ist Super!

Sehr gelungenes Stück von Tune, nur leider wird er mir etwas knapp. Der wäre 1cm schmaler als der slr, und damit für Langstrecken .....


----------



## MS1980 (14. November 2011)

ist dir zu schmal? wie breit ist denn dein SLR ?

der Tune soll doch 13cm breit sein,oder? werd morgen mal messen ...

was bedeutet bei dir Langstrecke,über 100km?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Popeye34 (15. November 2011)

.


----------



## maddda (15. November 2011)

Genau aus dem Grund hab ich mir jetzt den Speedneedle Marathon geordert...


Steige auch von SLR um, mal sehen ob der mir passt, ich werde dann mal berichten


----------



## MS1980 (15. November 2011)

habe den Tune mal gemessen, also der hat schon 130mm breite, genauso wie der Speedy Marathon ...

der war auch gut ..., der wird dir gefallen Madda ...

Bilder gibts wenn ich zuhause bin ...


----------



## bikeaddicted (15. November 2011)

...so langsam fange ich an, meinem Speedy nachzutrauern...


----------



## Popeye34 (15. November 2011)

MS1980 schrieb:


> habe den Tune mal gemessen, also der hat schon 130mm breite, genauso wie der Speedy Marathon ...
> 
> der war auch gut ..., der wird dir gefallen Madda ...
> 
> Bilder gibts wenn ich zuhause bin ...



Also von Kante zu Kante? Tune gibt ihn mit 125 an


----------



## hhninja81 (15. November 2011)

bikeaddicted schrieb:


> ...so langsam fange ich an, meinem Speedy nachzutrauern...



kann ich verstehen. Ich habe meinen gerade bei Juergen Mikus neu beziehen lassen. Er ist wie neu und mein Ars.. freut sich


----------



## bikeaddicted (15. November 2011)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> kann ich verstehen. Ich habe meinen gerade bei Juergen Mikus neu beziehen lassen. Er ist wie neu und mein Ars.. freut sich



Ich finde es schon toll, einen AX Lightness unterm Allerwertesten zu haben.

Nur leider schränkt mich das Sattelgestell ein.


Mit dem Speedy konnte ich weiter hinten sitzen.


Kann aber auch gut sein, dass ein längerer Vorbau mein Ergonomie-Problem lösen könnte.


Da fällt mir ein: ich habe ja im Moment kein Rad


----------



## MS1980 (15. November 2011)

@Xzippo: ja von Kante zu Kante,jedoch von unten.siehe hier :






denn mal die neue KMC X10SL gewogen und mit der XT getauscht ...







nur 33gr gespart , dachte das sie 300gr wiegt 

und die versprochenen Bilder von den neuen Fox Einstellschrauben und von Bike mit dem KommVor...







ssattelposition wird gerade noch ausprobiert,aber so fährt es sich sehr neutral und nicht so hecklastig wie vorher ...


----------



## MS1980 (15. November 2011)

hier nochmal ein Video von Tune,wie er flext

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cX8uFm8stlU"]P1010599      - YouTube[/nomedia]

würde das zwar einbinden,aber da habe ich irgendwie kein Plan von ...


----------



## matsch (17. November 2011)

Flext nicht nur gut, sondern bricht auch mal gerne... Leider keine Seltenheit, jedoch ist Tune sehr kulant


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Benji (17. November 2011)

kann ich selbst bestätigen, meiner ist genau am übergang vom carbon zum leder gerissen bzw. gebrochen. ein bekannter hat dieses jahr schon drei stück zerbrochen (ohne mutwilligkeit). 
tune ist zwar kulant, aber 2 wochen hat es schon gedauert bis der sattel wieder da war. und das rennen war natürlich auch gelaufen....

b

p.s.: ansonsten aber m.e. ein sehr schönes sitzen auf dem ding


----------



## bikeaddicted (17. November 2011)

Also solltest Du, MS1980, sehr glücklich mit dem KommVor werden


----------



## MS1980 (17. November 2011)

naja,wenn ich das so lese dort oben,denn hoffe ich natürlich schon das mir dies net passiert ...

aber bei mein glück ...


----------



## bikeaddicted (17. November 2011)

Immer positiv denken...


Wie - hart - belastest Du den Sattel...


----------



## MS1980 (17. November 2011)

recht hast ja ...


----------



## bikeaddicted (17. November 2011)

Na


----------



## Benji (17. November 2011)

also ich hab gut 80kg, manchmal paar mehr kilo, damit natürlich kein leichtbau. gehalten hat der sattel 6 monate. 

also keine angst habe.

b


----------



## MS1980 (17. November 2011)

ich liege gerade bei 83 ohne alles

dafür jedoch nen Fully untern Allerwertesten ,der viel abfedert ...


----------



## MS1980 (21. November 2011)

heute war der Postbote wieder mal zu besuch ... aber nur Kleinteile ...






ich liebe ja Carbon ...





der Spacer hat 30mm ...






und den MountainKing 2,2 gab's günstig im Bikemarkt ...  


und das zu basteln:







das war's erstmal wieder ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikeaddicted (21. November 2011)

Nice!

30mm, damit Du nur noch einen brauchst?




Hattest Du nich schon so ne schöne Ahead-Kappe?


Bekommste mit dem Gerät auch Stahl/Alu klein?


----------



## MS1980 (21. November 2011)

das mit den 2x15mm war nix,hat sich immer bissl gelöst,wenn ich mal döller an der Vorderbremse gezogen habe ...

habe mir denn mal einen Zipp gekauft aber siehe selbst:





viel zu schwer ... 


ja,ich hatte auch schon mal ne BK Kappe aber die habe ich bei der letzten Tour zerstört, habe mal wieder zu dolle vorne gebremst,weil ich's hinterrad in der Luft rumholen wollte und dadurch hat sich der steuersatz gelöst und denn bissl zu fest angezogen, denn kam " KNACK" schraube durchgebrochen, mein Kumpel hat mir denn seine kurz geliehen,zum fest ziehen damit wir weiter kamen ...

sieht jetzt so aus:





habe mit dem dremel schon mein umwerfer bissl befeilt,auf tour...
die beiden kleinsten Gänge haben immer geschliffen und denn das teil rangelassen, ging echt gut. nur der Stein hat halt schnell abgenutzt, sieht man ja auf den Bild vielleicht ...

wenn draußen schnee liegt,denn werde ich noch mehr bearbeiten ...

bis dato wird die Zeit zum biken noch genutzt ...


----------



## bikeaddicted (21. November 2011)

Ist ja komisch mit dem sich lockernden Steuersatz.

Woah, ist der Zipp schwer!
Dabei bauen die doch so 'ne geile und leichte Carbonkurbel.
Strange...

Leichtbau Carbonkappe zum Steuersatz einstellen benutzt?
Neee, oder?

Während der Tour befeilt? 
Geil! 

Funzt er denn gut?

Uh, leicht haste das Käppchen gemacht  

Neee, auf meinem Display erkenn' ich sowas leider nicht.


----------



## MS1980 (22. November 2011)

das Dremel hat komplett nur 5â¬ gekostet,aber das teil haut erstaunlich gut hin ... mir reichts ...


----------



## bikeaddicted (22. November 2011)

5â¬  Boah!

Wie gern hÃ¤tte ich einen Dremel... einen -echten-...


Was meinst Du mit "das Teil haut erstaunlich gut hin"?

Du kannst damit also ordentlich arbeiten?


Quelle?


----------



## MS1980 (22. November 2011)

ich sag mal so, das teil funktioniert ja mit Batterien und hat deswegen nicht ganz so viel power,dafür kannst überall damit arbeiten, dauert halt bissl länger,aber mich stört's nicht ...

das bearbeiten des Umwerfers war auch sehr laut,da war ich schon froh das nicht in der wohnung oder im Keller machen zu müssen, hätte garantiert ärger gegeben...



gab's bei Thomas Phillips, is son ramschladen ....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikeaddicted (23. November 2011)

War heute bei Thomas Phillips.

Das Gerät war nicht mehr erhältlich.
Schade.

Wann hast Du das Teil denn gekauft?

Ach, nich so wichtig.

Morgen geht's zu Conrad Electronic.

Mal schauen, welcher Dremel zu mir passt.
Gibt da ja die verschiedensten Geräte und Sets


----------



## MS1980 (23. November 2011)

habe mein Dremel anfang des Monats gekauft, aber bei Conrad wird's sowas auch geben ... 

gestern beim Spacer umbau, mal fix die Gabel gewogen ohne Achse, und die Achse seperat








denn mal den PM Adapter vorne bearbeitet,und das Mittelteil rausgeschnitten,da die Enden mit den Löchern auch reichen,ist ja nur wegen den Abstand ...









hat ganze 6gr gebracht und funzt auch so super ...

das die Fit so schwer ist hätte ich net gedacht,aber da die so super ist, ...  darf sie bleiben ...


----------



## bikeaddicted (24. November 2011)

Also den Adapter finde ich sehr gewagt...


tune Achse rein 


Ja, bei Conrad habe ich in der Tat gefunden, was ich gesucht habe:


----------



## maddda (24. November 2011)

Das mit dem Adapter wäre mir auch zu heikel...

Gibt da eine schönere Lösung, preislich jedoch jenseits von gut und böse:
http://www.r2-bike.com/-Bremsscheibe-Adapter-Scheibenbremse_2


----------



## bikeaddicted (24. November 2011)

Das Ding wäre mir aber zu "windig"...


----------



## MS1980 (25. November 2011)

wieso zu heikel?

eigentlich ist das doch nur für den passenden Abstand,damit die Bremsscheibe nicht am bremssattel schleift ...

nen Freund hat an sein neu gekauften Epic auch kein ganzen Adapter verbaut, sonndern nur 2 "enden" damit der abstand passt, aber wie gesagt, kam schon ab werk so ...

als Alternative wäre noch dieser:
http://www.r2-bike.com/ashima-adapter-pm-pm-180



@Bikeaddicted: Tune und Extralite wird bestellt sobald weihnachtsgeld drauf ist ...


----------



## bikeaddicted (25. November 2011)

Da gefielen die beiden Enden besser...


Den Ashima Adapter finde ich gut.


----------



## MS1980 (25. November 2011)

achja, habe ich vergessen zu erwähnen,

als ich den steuersatz wieder neu einstellen wollte nachdem ich den Spacer gewechselt habe, ging das nicht. schuld ist der weiße ring im spacer,der nachgegeben hat,also mußte ich nen 3mm spacer oder drauf setzten,damit ich den ordentlich einstellen konnte. 

ist echt doof,da kauft man solch teuers teil und denn geht das nicht richtig ...

http://www.ebay.de/itm/200531666244?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649


----------



## bikeaddicted (25. November 2011)

Sehr ärgerlich, bei dem Preis.


Welche Funktion hatte denn der Ring?

Der sorgt doch nur dafür, dass sich der Spacer nicht bewegt.




MS1980 schrieb:


> [...]
> 
> @Bikeaddicted: Tune und Extralite wird bestellt sobald weihnachtsgeld drauf ist ...



Hatte ich übersehen 




Extralite?


----------



## MS1980 (25. November 2011)

ja genau,das der abstand stimmt. jedoch hat der Vorbau den Ring raus gedrückt,so das dieser lose war und sich der vorbau da reingedrückt hat.  

wollte mir den extralite Vorbau holen,weil ich dachte das dieser am schaft breiter als der jetzige ist und auf den ganzen Spacer aufliegt ,aber R2 sagte mir,das dieser auch nur auf den weißen Ring aufliegt ...  

also werde ich mir den erstmal nicht holen
werde wohl den Gabelschaft kürzen und denn ein anderen spacer verbauen ....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikeaddicted (26. November 2011)

Unschöne Sache... 


Und dieser Ring war verklebt mit dem Spacer?

Der Spacer ist jetzt kaputt?


----------



## maddda (26. November 2011)

Würde ich mal von ausgehen, der Ring ist glaube ich aus Delrin oder irgend einem anderen Kunststoff und mach ca. die hälfte der Wanddicke des Spacers aus...Ist alles verklebt


----------



## MS1980 (26. November 2011)

kaputt ist der nicht, konnte man ja wieder kleben,war ja selber auch nur geklebt ...

aber das nervt schon ...

naja, wat solls, werde nachher den schaft kürzen und den alten schwarzen Alu-Light Spacer einsetzen ...

der Carbonice wird denn halt wieder verkauft ...


----------



## MS1980 (1. Dezember 2011)

der Postbote war wieder mal anwesend um mir mein Nikolaus-geschenk zu bringen ...  










sehen wunderschön aus ... 

nochmal danke an P-O-S


----------



## Popeye34 (2. Dezember 2011)

.


----------



## Renn Maus (2. Dezember 2011)

@madda:
Oh man, du darfst mir doch nicht so einen schicken Post-Mount Adapter zeigen, wenn der so teuer ist.
Das Teil erweckt gerade ein abartiges "Habenwill" Gefühl in mir!!!!!


----------



## maddda (2. Dezember 2011)

Das gefühl hab ich auch schon lange
Aber bist jetzt hat die vernunft gesiegt...wie gesagt bis jetzt^^


----------



## bikeaddicted (2. Dezember 2011)

Schick, MS1980!


Hauptsache, die Teile halten...


----------



## MS1980 (2. Dezember 2011)

hier mal die gewichtsvergleiche ... ist nicht viel bei rausgekommen,aber die Optik ... 


























Schrauben werden noch bissl gekürzt,vorne stehen sie ca.1cm über,hinten ca.5mm 

denn komm ich unter 200 ...

ich denke schon das sie halten, sie sind ja auch an den eigenen Sattelstützen verbaut,welche bis 100kg halten sollen ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hhninja81 (2. Dezember 2011)

Sehr schön!!! 

Wie bist Du eigentlich mit dem KommVor zufrieden?

Gruß Marcus


----------



## MS1980 (2. Dezember 2011)

der passt erstaunlich gut,aber bin damit auch noch keine lange Tour gefahren,wollte morgen in den HaBe's aber soll ja regnen ...

mal schauen,wenn sontag besser is,vielleicht denn ...


----------



## bikeaddicted (2. Dezember 2011)

MS1980 schrieb:


> [...]
> 
> ich denke schon das sie halten, sie sind ja auch an den eigenen Sattelstützen verbaut,welche bis 100kg halten *sollen* ...


Genau, sie sollen halten...


So viel schönes Carbon... Wäääääh 


Viel Spaß


----------



## MS1980 (2. Dezember 2011)

ich habe sie auch nur mit 3NM fest gezogen,das hält ...

carbon ist wirklich schön ... ne


----------



## hhninja81 (2. Dezember 2011)

MS1980 schrieb:


> der passt erstaunlich gut,aber bin damit auch noch keine lange Tour gefahren,wollte morgen in den HaBe's aber soll ja regnen ...
> 
> mal schauen,wenn sontag besser is,vielleicht denn ...



fährst Du alleine oder mit ´ner Gruppe in den Habe´s?


----------



## MS1980 (2. Dezember 2011)

wollte morgen eigentlich mit der Facebook-Gruppe das erste mal fahren

sonst bin ich immer alleine dort unterwegs ....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hhninja81 (2. Dezember 2011)

MS1980 schrieb:


> wollte morgen eigentlich mit der Facebook-Gruppe das erste mal fahren
> 
> sonst bin ich immer alleine dort unterwegs ....



Fahre auch immer/lieber alleine, kannst ja mal berichten... 

Viel Spaß


----------



## MS1980 (2. Dezember 2011)

wenn Wetter sontag passt,denn kann man ja gemeinsam dort biken, was meinst?


----------



## hhninja81 (2. Dezember 2011)

MS1980 schrieb:


> wenn Wetter sontag passt,denn kann man ja gemeinsam dort biken, was meinst?



Am So bin ich beim HSV... und der Spieltag wird um 11 bei einem Frühschoppen begonnen


----------



## MS1980 (2. Dezember 2011)

najut, denn nen anderes mal ... machs gut ...


----------



## MS1980 (4. Dezember 2011)

heute mal 2,5std über die Trail gefegt ... herlich feucht draußen ...

habe heute mal sie neu verbauten Teile getestet und alles ok, nicht's knackt oder ähnliches ...

der Tune hat auch alles überstanden und der Sitzkomfort ist auch ok, jedenfalls kommt mein Ars... damit klar ...

bin ja wieder über mein Haustrail gejagt was wieder ordentlich spaß gemacht hat, und der Schmolke Lenker hatte heute wieder nichts zu lachen, denn die vielen Wurzeln laden halt zum Jumpen ein ... 

aber es ist halt nen Schmolke und der muß für sein GELD auch was leisten ...

hier mal ein paar Bilder:





am Paul Roth Stein 







Fischbeker Heide, mit den vielen Trails,wie ihr vielleicht erkennt 








nach der Tour, ich selber sah aber schlimmer aus ...


----------



## bikeaddicted (4. Dezember 2011)

...schön hast Du's da.


Dein Bike wird nicht geschont, wa?


Meins auch nicht, war heute im Regen bzw. Hagel unterwegs.


----------



## MS1980 (4. Dezember 2011)

ja die Gegend ist wirklich schön ... aber im Sommer sieht's dort noch besser aus ...

keins meiner Bikes wurde bisher geschont, ich will ja auch weiterhin mein Spaß haben ... leichtbau hin oder her ...

nur bei Nässe sind die Wege jetzt bissl gefährlicher,deshalb muß man zu 100% seine Linie finden, speziell bei den vielen Wurzelteppichen hier ... sonst wirds teuer ... 

aber nur so wird man besser ...


----------



## hhninja81 (4. Dezember 2011)

Zum Glück hat der HSV gewonnen.... sonst hätte ich mich richtig geärgert, dass ich nicht gekommen bin!! 

Hast Du die Tour auf GPS?


----------



## MS1980 (4. Dezember 2011)

ich habe noch kein GPS ...

ich fahre immer nach den Makierungen, KI-KA-N-WFR und so weiter ...

kennst doch, oder?


----------



## bikeaddicted (4. Dezember 2011)

...ich fahr' immer der Nase nach...


Außer in unbekanntem Gebiet.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MS1980 (4. Dezember 2011)

so langsam kenn ich auch die Hauptwege dort,aber das gebiet ist doch schon ziemlich groß das ich immer wieder neue Trails dort entdecke ...

aber danach finde ich sie meist nicht wieder ...

und denn finde ich wieder neue, immer wieder spannend ...


----------



## bikeaddicted (4. Dezember 2011)

MS1980 schrieb:


> so langsam kenn ich auch die Hauptwege dort,aber das gebiet ist doch schon ziemlich groß das ich immer wieder neue Trails dort entdecke ...
> 
> aber danach finde ich sie meist nicht wieder ...
> 
> *und denn finde ich wieder neue, immer wieder spannend ...*


Ist doch toll, oder?  




Irgendwo muss es ja die Ausgleichsbehälterabdeckungen geben...






(Bild ist vom User Slingshotq)

Nicht, dass Du Dir am Ende welche anfertigen lassen musst...


----------



## MS1980 (4. Dezember 2011)

eh danke ...

den muß ich wohl mal anschreiben, sieht ha hammer aus ...


----------



## bikeaddicted (4. Dezember 2011)

MS1980 schrieb:


> eh danke ...
> 
> den muß ich wohl mal anschreiben, sieht ha hammer aus ...


Bitte, bitte 

Tu' das.

Finde den Deckel auch geil.


----------



## MS1980 (4. Dezember 2011)

habe ihn gerade mal angeschriebn, mal schauen was bei raus kommt ...


----------



## bikeaddicted (4. Dezember 2011)

MS1980 schrieb:


> habe ihn gerade mal angeschriebn, mal schauen was bei raus kommt ...




Und ich muss so langsam smud anschreiben...


----------



## MS1980 (5. Dezember 2011)

wegen der sattelstütze nehm ich an ... die preise sind ja wirklich top ...


----------



## bikeaddicted (5. Dezember 2011)

MS1980 schrieb:


> wegen der sattelstütze nehm ich an ... die preise sind ja wirklich top ...


Ganz genau!


----------



## hhninja81 (5. Dezember 2011)

MS1980 schrieb:


> ich habe noch kein GPS ...
> 
> ich fahre immer nach den Makierungen, KI-KA-N-WFR und so weiter ...
> 
> kennst doch, oder?



Stehe gerade auf dem Schlauch? Ich fahre eigentlich ganz gerne mit so'nem Teil, gerade in unbekannten Ecken.... Aber einfach mal so losfahren kann auch nett sein. 
Außerdem muss ich zu meiner Schande gestehen, dass ich dieses Gerät noch immer nicht richtig verstehe (nach 3 Jahren)  

Ich hoffe wir schaffen es 2012 mal zusammen die Habe's zu rocken.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zuki (5. Dezember 2011)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> Zum Glück hat der HSV gewonnen.... sonst hätte ich mich richtig geärgert, dass ich nicht gekommen bin!!



Na, na. Für den HSV ist kein Aufwand zu groß! Auch bei Niederlagen gilt: Nur der HSV!


----------



## MS1980 (5. Dezember 2011)

@hhninja81:

ich meinte die gelben Makierungen an den Bäumen dort oder jetzt neu die ausgeschilderten Routen mit der roten Schildern 

oder der anstrengende aber auch spaßige X-Trail mit dem weißen X makiert

Bilder gibts nur noch hier,
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=545798&page=11 #261

ich habe auch die passende Karte dafür(Harburger Berge), dort sind denn die Routen eingezeichnet und man kann sie auch super kombinieren ...

würde ich dir gerne mal zeigen ...


----------



## hhninja81 (5. Dezember 2011)

Klar kenne ich die.... die Tour mit den roten Schildern ist cool. 

´ne Karte  wir haben fast 2012!!

...gerne!! 

Falls Du mal eine Gruppe suchst:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=490847
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=414843
oder mal weniger Berge aber schöne Trails im Norden/Osten von HH
http://www.hegibiketours.de/


----------



## MS1980 (5. Dezember 2011)

die roten Touren sind schön, finde ich aber jetzt nicht so spektakulär, ich bin mehr für den X-trail ... der verlangt einiges mehr an Fahrtechnik ... genau mein Fall ...

wenn de dich net auskennst und kein GPS hast, denn sind Karten dein -Must Have - 

In der Woche sind Biketouren unmöglich für mich, arbeits bedingt ...

die harburger Gruppe kenne ich,schau mal auf seite 1 #3


----------



## MS1980 (6. Dezember 2011)

hallo Feunde und Mitleser ...

allen erstmal nen schönen Nikolaus und auf das ihr reichlich beschenkt werdet .... 

bei mir gab's heute morgen lecker Mocca - Marzipan und bissl was zum Wohlfühlen von meiner Frau ...

vom Nikolaus selber habe ich was aus dem Black Forest bekommen ... 



bis später, die Arbeit ruft ...


----------



## Popeye34 (6. Dezember 2011)

Alles gute zum Nikolaus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikeaddicted (6. Dezember 2011)

MS1980 schrieb:


> hallo Feunde und Mitleser ...
> 
> allen erstmal nen schönen Nikolaus und auf das ihr reichlich beschenkt werdet ....
> 
> ...





xzippo schrieb:


> Alles gute zum Nikolaus


Euch auch 


Ohhh... wieder was aus'm Black Forest... da darf man gespannt sein 


Schön, dass Du so 'nen schönen Morgen hattest


----------



## maddda (6. Dezember 2011)

> Alles gute zum Nikolaus




Mmh...jaja Die Schwarzwaldklinik, ich bin schon sehr gespannt


----------



## hhninja81 (6. Dezember 2011)

Von mir natürlich auch einen tollen Nikolaustag....





Gruß Marcus


----------



## MS1980 (6. Dezember 2011)

das könnte hier in HH sein ...


----------



## hhninja81 (6. Dezember 2011)

Was hat Tune denn schönes geschickt?


----------



## MS1980 (6. Dezember 2011)

ok, da ja keiner raten will ...


----------



## bikeaddicted (6. Dezember 2011)

Ha!

Ich wollte vorhin "...wahrscheinlich SSP's..." schreiben.

Also ziemlich richtig gelegen.


Geiles Teil!


----------



## MS1980 (6. Dezember 2011)

ja danke ... der sieht in Natura noch veiel besser aus ...


----------



## hhninja81 (6. Dezember 2011)

MS1980 schrieb:


> ja danke ... der sieht in Natura noch veiel besser aus ...



Noch besser? schöne Teile 

Ich fahre noch immer mit den alten Tune Dingern rum und werde mir wohl schnellstmöglich die "neuen" bestellen...

Bleibt nur die Frage ob die DC-16/17 oder die U20?


----------



## MS1980 (6. Dezember 2011)

u 20 sind wirklich wahnsinn , 

möchte wirklich mal wissen wie die das machen,das sie bei dem gewicht noch ordentlich klemmen, schließlich sind beim MTB andere kräfte als am Rennrad 

is ja bald weihnachten, beschenkst dich halt selbst ... wenn sich keiner findet ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hhninja81 (6. Dezember 2011)

MS1980 schrieb:


> u 20 sind wirklich wahnsinn ,
> 
> möchte wirklich mal wissen wie die das machen,das sie bei dem gewicht noch ordentlich klemmen, schließlich sind beim MTB andere kräfte als am Rennrad
> 
> is ja bald weihnachten, beschenkst dich halt selbst ... wenn sich keiner findet ...



Die sind schon Porno und Weihnachten finde ich doof....


----------



## MS1980 (13. Dezember 2011)

ich wollte eigentlich bis Weihnachten warten .... 










aber jetzt können die Nightrides kommen ...


----------



## MS1980 (14. Dezember 2011)

@hhninja81

sieh mal Marcus, das lag heute auf Arbeit ... 









da geht man doch gern zur Arbeit ...


----------



## hhninja81 (14. Dezember 2011)

MS1980 schrieb:


> @hhninja81
> 
> sieh mal Marcus, das lag heute auf Arbeit ...
> 
> ...



Bestellt.... aumen: liegen bei mir am 24. unterm Weihnachtsbaum! 

Ich werde zwar keinen Baum haben aber mein neuer Montageständer wird festlich geschmückt, ein paar Tuning Teile und ´ne Flasche Havana werden auch drunter Platz finden


----------



## MS1980 (14. Dezember 2011)

welche bestellt, diese oder u20?

welchen Montagest. hast dir jetzt besorgt, und wo?

ne Flasche havanna würde mir auch zusagen, aber dazu müssen die anderen erstmal leer ...


----------



## Bluebear (14. Dezember 2011)

Schöner Aufbau gefällt mir sehr gut!!!


----------



## MS1980 (14. Dezember 2011)

Danke ... mir gefällt das Bike auch immer besser ...


----------



## hhninja81 (14. Dezember 2011)

MS1980 schrieb:


> welche bestellt, diese oder u20?
> 
> welchen Montagest. hast dir jetzt besorgt, und wo?
> 
> ne Flasche havanna würde mir auch zusagen, aber dazu müssen die anderen erstmal leer ...



Auch die, die U20 sind dann doch ein wenig teuer/übertrieben.

Ich habe den Ergon bestellt, der kann schön klein zusammen geklappt werden und passt auch mal ins Auto...

Havana wird bei mir nicht alt


----------



## MS1980 (14. Dezember 2011)

die preise sind wirklich extrem ... 

ich trinke eigentlich ganz ganz selten(weniger Saufen = mehr Schmolke) und auf Party war ich diesjahr auch nur 3x ...

irgendwie ist die Zeit vorbei ... Mann wird wohl erwachsen ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MS1980 (19. Dezember 2011)

ich war heute total happy, mein Weihnachtsgeschenk kam endlich an ...

Juhu erstmal fix nach hause, packet öffnen und freuen ... 



und denn das ...

bestellt war ein FSA OS 99, 90mm

kennt ihr alle, nehm ich an ... ich kenne ihn auch und finde den richtig schick und das Carbon-Finish erst recht ...

das habe ich bekommen:














schaut euch mal den rotz an ...


----------



## bikeaddicted (19. Dezember 2011)

Ich hätte sowas erwartet:






Das Ding von Dir muss doch "richtig alt" sein???

WAS SOLL DAS DENN???


P.S.: 
Und was ist, wenn die Teile in so kurzer Länge so aussehen, wie das, was Du bekommen hast?
Hast Du schon mal einen in 90mm Länge in den Händen gehabt?


----------



## MS1980 (19. Dezember 2011)

meinst das ist ein ganz alter ...?

kann ich mir nicht vorstellen, das ist irgendne ganz billige Kopie ... auch total schlechte Lackquali mit nasen(roter Kreis) und ganz schlechte Materialquali ... sowas habe ich noch nirgends gesehen    

das kommt wenn man bei ebay kauft ,,, also an alle, *VORSICHT !!!*

es sollen ja auch viel FSA Kurbeln gefälscht sein ... die man für wenig geld im Netz bekommt ....

kann echt nicht sein, da muß noch was anderes auf die schnelle her ...


----------



## hhninja81 (19. Dezember 2011)

MS1980 schrieb:


> meinst das ist ein ganz alter ...?
> 
> kann ich mir nicht vorstellen, das ist irgendne ganz billige Kopie ... auch total schlechte Lackquali mit nasen(roter Kreis) und ganz schlechte Materialquali ... sowas habe ich noch nirgends gesehen
> 
> ...



Nicht schön  kannst Du das "Ding" zurück geben?


----------



## bikeaddicted (19. Dezember 2011)

Aiaiai.

Die Nase könnte ein Indiz dafür sein, dass das Teil gefälscht ist.
Ob sowas schon gemacht wird?
Ist doch relativ aufwändig...

Stimmt. Der Lack am Übergang zu der Stelle, wo der Lenker geklemmt wird, ist mies.

Und auch die Platte vorne sieht nicht so aus, wie original.


Jetzt vor Weihnachten gibt's sicher jede Menge Mist zu kaufen.. -.-


Schade...


----------



## MS1980 (19. Dezember 2011)

ich habe den verkäufer angeschrieben, mal schauen was er sagt ...

die Lenkerklemmung ist auch sehr scharfkantig, ich hatte schonmal ein FSA in der hand und da war alles schön glatt und auch das Material war wesentlich besser verarbeitet ...  und das kurz vor weihnachten ... könnte heulen ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikeaddicted (19. Dezember 2011)

MS1980 schrieb:


> [...]könnte heulen ...


Aaaach. Kopf hoch 


Ist zwar ärgerlich, aber "nur" ein Vorbau.


----------



## Popeye34 (19. Dezember 2011)

Das ist zum Kotzen, man freut sich auf einen neuen Vorbau und dann kommt so was!
Sollte es eigentlich nicht so einer CSI sein?


----------



## nopain-nogain (20. Dezember 2011)

das geht mal gar net!


----------



## zuki (20. Dezember 2011)

MS1980 schrieb:


> meinst das ist ein ganz alter ...?
> 
> kann ich mir nicht vorstellen, das ist irgendne ganz billige Kopie ...



Bei FSA und dubiosen Verkäufern ist Vorsicht geboten:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/11/18/... are untested and made of inferior materials.
*FULL SPEED AHEAD FIGHTS COUNTERFEITS*

*Official Communication *
 Since  2009, Full Speed Ahead (FSA) has been actively and aggressively   pursuing manufacturers and re-sellers of counterfeit FSA branded   products. Counterfeit parts originating in China pose a pervasive safety   problem for the bicycle industry as such parts  fail to meet industry  quality standards in addition to our strict  manufacturing  specifications, and are untested and made of inferior  materials.

Der volle Artikel: http://www.fullspeedahead.com/news/176/FULL-SPEED-AHEAD-FIGHTS-COUNTERFEITS


----------



## MS1980 (20. Dezember 2011)

sag ich doch, da sind ganz billige kopien in Umlauf ...(meine hat 70 gekostet) das ist wirklich zum kotzen ...

mal schauen was noch an Kopien auf den Markt kommt ...

mein Weihnachten ist erstmal 30% versaut, bekomme jetzt 1gutes Geschenk weniger ...

hoffentlich machen's die anderen wieder gut ...


----------



## zuki (20. Dezember 2011)

MS1980 schrieb:


> sag ich doch, da sind ganz billige kopien in Umlauf ...(meine hat 70 gekostet) das ist wirklich zum kotzen ...
> 
> mal schauen was noch an Kopien auf den Markt kommt ...
> 
> ...



Ich würde ebay und FSA informieren. Bzw. dem Verkäufer androhen FSA zu informieren, wenn er seine Fälschung nicht zurück nimmt.


----------



## onkel_doc (20. Dezember 2011)

gute idee. hab aich auch schonmal gemacht. ebay geht der sache schon nach und natürlich FSA auch.

mach das, es lohnt sich


----------



## MS1980 (20. Dezember 2011)

ich hab den von nen Privatanbieter gekauft, also kein geschäft oder so. da wirds schwerer ... 

warte noch auf die antwort vom Verkäufer, 

wenn der keine Ahnung von den teilen hat, denn würde ich als verkäufer auch sagen, das das ja jeder sagen kann, er hat ja das gleiche finish mit dem Rot-Weis und die schrift stimmt auch, nur die carbonstruktur ist nicht durchgehend ...

könnte eine ältere version sein ... 


aber ich warte mal ab, mach mir da aber keine große Hoffnung, hatte mal ne Marzocchi Gabel gekauft und sofort wieder verkauft, und der käufer meinte auch,das es optisch die ausgeschriebene Gabel ist, aber im Inneren ist es eine andere. und ich sollte diese retour nehmen, was ich nicht gemacht habe ...

wurde von ebay angeschrieben und habe den auch geschrieben das ich die gabel genau beschrieben habe, und die Daten bzw beschriftung von der Gabel übernommen habe.wer sagt mir das es keine fälschung ist ...

habe denn recht bekommen ...und der Fall wurde geschlossen ...

ne woche Später hat er sie bei ebay reingestellt ...


----------



## hhninja81 (20. Dezember 2011)

Ich hoffe es wird alles gut und du lässt dir dadurch das Weihnachtsfest nicht versauen... 

Hast du die Lampe eigentlich schon getestet?


----------



## MS1980 (20. Dezember 2011)

nerven tut dies schon, und kurz vor Weihnachten ist dies ja noch schlimmer ...aber es gibt ja noch andere Pakete ... 

die Lampe ist richtig geil, sowas helles habe ich bis jetzt noch nicht gehabt

hatte damals 2004 ne Sigma Mirage und die war auch schon gut, aber die ist noch um welten besser ... 

werde mal nen Foto schiessen und zeigen, wenn's Wetter draußen besser is, jetzt mag ich net fahren ...

wetter hier kennst ja ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hhninja81 (20. Dezember 2011)

Ich habe auch kein Bock auf dieses Wetter, mein Bike hängt auch lieber warm und trocken in der Küche. 

Freut mich, dass die Lampe gefällt!


----------



## MS1980 (23. Dezember 2011)

ich habe mal bissl gebastelt heute, 












an den Shiftern habe ich auch schon bissl hand angelegt, morgen gehts weiter ...


----------



## hhninja81 (25. Dezember 2011)

Frohe Weihnachten die Herren,

ich hoffe der Weihnachtsmann war fleißig und hat ordentlich Bike-Teile mitgebracht. 

Ich hatte heute nicht so viel Glück und durfte über 12 km zum Auto zurück schieben...





zusätzlich ein fetter Chainsuck und bestimmt ´ne tolle Erkältung über Silvester! 

Ich wünsche Euch noch schöne Feiertage

Gruß Marcus


----------



## onkel_doc (25. Dezember 2011)

hmmm...leichtbau...ne ne natürlich echt sche***e man.

Das hatte ich auch schon. Sehr ärgerlich. Trotzdem noch ne schöne zeit.


----------



## MS1980 (26. Dezember 2011)

euch auch allen noch paar schöne feierstunden ...



mensch marcus, das ist ja nicht toll,

das rest Schaltrolle sieht aus wie carbon, hatte ich ja auch schon, und diese sah genau so aus, nachdem sich irgendwas darin verirrt hatte ...

darf ich fragen was passiert ist, damit beide teile so aussehen?


ich hatte mir ja die Mortop Schalträder gekauft und 1x unten montiert,(obere Leitrolle ist original geblieben) dieses ist nach meiner Schlammschlacht am Freitag nun so festgerostet, das ich die Rolle weg schmeißen kann,und dies trotz Ceramic Lager ... naja 1x habe ich ja noch ...

die kette ist auch sowas voll Lehm, das ich garnicht weiß wie ich diese wieder sauber bekommen soll, jemand nen Tip für mich?


----------



## hhninja81 (26. Dezember 2011)

Ich habe keine Ahnung wie das passieren konnte, erst gab es ein nicht so schönes Geräusch und dann ging nichts mehr. Die Kette hat sich komplett verklemmt, den Schaden am Käfig habe ich erst zu hause gesehen.
Ich habe das Schaltwerk jetzt wieder in den Originalzustand zurück gebaut und wird wohl auch so bleiben.

Bei der Kettenreinigung bin ich auch noch nicht 100% glücklich und würde mich über DEN Tipp freuen. Z.Zt. benutze ich ´ne Zahnbürste (die meiner Ex-Freundin), ´n Lappen und ein gutes Öl. Aber ich glaube damit erzähle ich Dir nichts neues 

Gruß Marcus


----------



## MS1980 (26. Dezember 2011)

das kenne ich auch, aber ich bekomme den dreck zwischen den den laschen nicht raus, die kette wird immer wieder steif ...

vielleicht sollte ich sie mal unter heißen Wasser abspülen und danach gründlich trocken machen und ölen ... was meint ihr?


----------



## zuki (26. Dezember 2011)

Wenn man sich die Rädchen so anschaut, da ist wenig Material. Halte ich für nicht so gelungen. Der Verschleiß ist ja doch da, gerade an dieser Stelle. Da sollte man dann doch eher das Original belassen, oder zumindest massive Schaltwerksrädchen verwenden?


----------



## hhninja81 (26. Dezember 2011)

zuki schrieb:


> Wenn man sich die Rädchen so anschaut, da ist wenig Material. Halte ich für nicht so gelungen. Der Verschleiß ist ja doch da, gerade an dieser Stelle. Da sollte man dann doch eher das Original belassen, oder zumindest massive Schaltwerksrädchen verwenden?



Ich habe auch kein Bock mehr auf den Leichtbauwahn und werde mir nur noch Teile kaufen, die auch wirklich Sinn machen... wenn sie dann leichter sind, ist es natürlich toll 

Für 2012 habe ich mir vorgenommen, mehr Zeit auf dem Rad zu verbringen als am Bike. Und der Leichtbau wird am Körper vollzogen... Ziel Sub 90kg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zuki (26. Dezember 2011)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> Für 2012 habe ich mir vorgenommen, mehr Zeit auf dem Rad zu verbringen als am Bike. Und der Leichtbau wird am Körper vollzogen... Ziel Sub 90kg



Guter Vorsatz !

Ich bin ja auch nicht sooo klein und wiege daher ein paar Kilo. Ich habe mit dem ganzen Leichtbausch... auch nur schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht. Von dem vielen Geld was durch dauernde Defekte drauf gegangen ist mal abgesehen...


----------



## hhninja81 (26. Dezember 2011)

zuki schrieb:


> Guter Vorsatz !
> 
> Ich bin ja auch nicht sooo klein und wiege daher ein paar Kilo.



Ich bin klein


----------



## zuki (26. Dezember 2011)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> ich bin klein


----------



## onkel_doc (26. Dezember 2011)

seit meinem lapierre pro race 900 mit am schluss 8,5kg bin ich mit meinem grünen giesi dann auf 9,4kg und man staune bin jetzt mitlerweile bei 10,1kg (29er stahl) angelangt. Bei mir wirds immer mehr.
Aber man staune...jedes jahr schneller geworden und von 82kg körpergewicht auf 79kg runter.

Na ja, das neue vertex 970er wird dann wieder leichter...sollten dann 9,4kg drinliegen.

Übrugens zuki, das 29er fährt sich super.


----------



## zuki (26. Dezember 2011)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> Übrugens zuki, das 29er fährt sich super.



Ja, ich las es schon an anderer Stelle .

Mal sehen, vielleicht bringt Principia auch ein nettes 29er raus. Dann kann ich vielleicht auch für nix garantieren. 

Aber 2012 bleibt es beim aktuellen Fuhrpark.


----------



## DeathProof (27. Dezember 2011)

Kette reinigt sich am Besten mit ordentlich Bremsenreiniger und danach nem schönen Bad in Öl über mehrere Stunden (dann gelangt auch wieder Öl zw. die Laschen).
Das geht bei mir schon immer wunderbar, und lässt die Dura-Ace Kette schön strahlen und nicht rosten oder der Gleichen.

Schönen Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MS1980 (27. Dezember 2011)

ja super, endlich mal ne hilfreiche Antwort ,,, danke

werde das mal morgen machen


----------



## DeathProof (27. Dezember 2011)

Noch ein Tip: ich nehm dafür immer ne alte Eisdose und nen ollen dicken Pinsel, dann geht der ganze Schmodder schön runter - danach einfach kurz trocknen und ab ins Öl (ist bei mir Hochleistungs-Motoröl). Wenn wieder alles am Rad ist einfach ein paar Tropfen Rohlof drauf und gut ist.


----------



## TigersClaw (27. Dezember 2011)

Ich wisch die Kette immer bloss mit Küchenkrepp ab, danach Öl drauf und gut is. Ne feste Kette hatte ich noch nie.


----------



## MS1980 (27. Dezember 2011)

werde mal nach unten im Keller ...


----------



## hhninja81 (27. Dezember 2011)

MS1980 schrieb:


> werde mal nach unten im Keller ...



Mach doch mal ´ne Fotostory draus


----------



## MS1980 (27. Dezember 2011)

habe sie mal in ordentlich ÖL getränkt, mal schauen wie's morgen aussieht ... 

wollte morgen früh doch in die Berge ...          mit Kette ...



komisch das noch keiner wegen den Alu-Teil weiter oben was gesagt hat


----------



## TigersClaw (27. Dezember 2011)

Ich weiss doch schon was es is


----------



## MS1980 (27. Dezember 2011)

aber nicht verraten, mal schauen ob die anderen auch drauf kommen ...



morgen steht mal ne probefahrt an,


----------



## TigersClaw (27. Dezember 2011)

Funzt es denn?


----------



## MS1980 (27. Dezember 2011)

so im Stand gehts, mal schauen wie's im wald aussieht ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikeaddicted (27. Dezember 2011)

MS1980 schrieb:


> aber nicht verraten, mal schauen ob die anderen auch drauf kommen ...
> 
> 
> 
> morgen steht mal ne probefahrt an,



Kennt man doch von LB.

"grey_hound" hat genau sowas gemacht.

Ist eine Art Matchmaker für XTR Shifter an Marta.


----------



## ToDusty (27. Dezember 2011)

bikeaddicted schrieb:


> Kennt man doch von LB.
> 
> "tune" hat genau sowas gemacht.
> 
> Ist eine Art Matchmaker für XTR Shifter an Marta.




Sieht aus wie basteln, aber nichts was man ans Bike schraubt.


----------



## MS1980 (27. Dezember 2011)

@Bikeaddicted:

ich kenn nur "Greyhound" ...

@ToDusty:

das kann man auch ans Bike schrauben, ist wie schon erwähnt, ne Matchmaker für XTR und Marta



die rechte seite sitzt super, die linke leider nicht,da ist die Klemme lose,da der abstand 1mm größer ist ...

da muß ich mir noch was einfallen lassen ...


----------



## bikeaddicted (27. Dezember 2011)

MS1980 schrieb:


> @Bikeaddicted:
> 
> ich kenn nur "Greyhound" ...


Richtig!


----------



## bikeaddicted (27. Dezember 2011)

Hält das Teil auf der einen Seite denn wenigstens beim Schalten?

Das müsstest du noch schwarz eloxieren.


----------



## MS1980 (27. Dezember 2011)

also im Stand schon, morgen gehts in die Wildnis zum Testen ....

habe die carbonschelle aber drannen gelassen, falls dat nicht funzt, denn bau ich fix um


----------



## hhninja81 (27. Dezember 2011)

und ich habe gedacht, das es ´ne Halterung für Rückspiegel ist....


----------



## MS1980 (27. Dezember 2011)

der ist am Helm ...


----------



## bikeaddicted (27. Dezember 2011)

Top, das mit der Möglichkeit, schnell die Befestigung wechseln zu können 


Rückspiegel? 

Ne, oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hhninja81 (27. Dezember 2011)

bikeaddicted schrieb:


> Rückspiegel?
> 
> Ne, oder?



Wie, fährst Du etwa ohne......


----------



## bikeaddicted (27. Dezember 2011)

Wie könnte ich nur...


----------



## ToDusty (27. Dezember 2011)

@ToDusty:

das kann man auch ans Bike schrauben, ist wie schon erwähnt, ne Matchmaker für XTR und Marta[/QUOTE]


Aber will man das wirklich ans Bike schrauben bei so einem Bike?


----------



## hhninja81 (27. Dezember 2011)

ToDusty schrieb:


> @ToDusty:
> 
> das kann man auch ans Bike schrauben, ist wie schon erwähnt, ne Matchmaker für XTR und Marta




Aber will man das wirklich ans Bike schrauben bei so einem Bike?[/QUOTE]


Recht hat ToDusty, frag doch mal Alex ob er Dir so ein Ding aus Carbon baut.


----------



## MS1980 (27. Dezember 2011)

Leute ...   

erstmal nen Prototypen bauen und testen, wenn alles passt, kommt was schickes ...

alles andere wäre schwachsinn ...


----------



## MS1980 (28. Dezember 2011)

die rechte Matchmaker funzt super, heute ne Tour gemacht mit 38km und fast 800hm ... 

1 Sturz hat's auch gegeben, aber meine Freunde Tune u. Schmolke habens überlebt,habe mich mit dem Körper abgestützt ...

... die verdammten nassen Wurzeln hier ... 


aber wieder viele neue Trails  gefahren mit der Facebook gruppe, war super und wird defenitiv wiederholt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikeaddicted (28. Dezember 2011)

NICE!

Ja, ja. Der Biker achtet zuerst auf's Material, dann erst auf sich selbst.


----------



## hhninja81 (28. Dezember 2011)

Auch nicht schlecht, 7 Leute auf ´nem Mi Vormittag.... aumen:

Welche Grinsebacke bist du denn?

War es sehr matschig?


----------



## MS1980 (28. Dezember 2011)

der ohne Bike, war schon im Auto, weil wir zu spät dran waren ...

war kaum matschig, im großen war ok, aber wir sind dort trails gefahren, die kannte ich net, und dort was halt sehr rutschig wegen den nassen Laub, aber ging ...

morgen früh wollte ich auch mit den fahren,aber irgendwie knarzt mein HR, muß das erstamal beheben, denn fahr ich wieder mit ...


----------



## MS1980 (29. Dezember 2011)

heute mal angefangen zu basteln ... 







mal schauen was drauß wird ...


----------



## MS1980 (30. Dezember 2011)

nachdem ich von Greyhound den Tip bekommen habe zum entferner der Stahlbolzen, habe ich mal alles schön auseinander gebaut und gewogen ...

los gehts:





 noch mit eingebauten Hülsen,jedoch schon aus Plaste das ganze Teil ...






 auch wieder mit den Hülsen und der Spannfeder, werde ich so lassen und nicht bearbeiten






 die Stahlbolzen zum verbinden der beweglichen Teile, werden getauscht






 Spannfeder für den Käfig,damit die Kette stramm bleibt








hinterer Käfig, original und bearbeitet 









vorderer Kafig, original und bearbeitet, mehr mach ich da nicht






 bereits bearbeitet (hat ca.3-4gr gebracht), wird noch gepulvert ...



soweit erstmal ...

euch allen schonmal nen Guten Rutsch morgen, wir sehen uns denn im Jahr 2012 ...

bis dahin, macht's gut ...


----------



## bikeaddicted (30. Dezember 2011)

...so viel Arbeit...

Aber Fahren geht bei dem sch. Wetter schlecht, wa?

Winter ist ja sowieso Bastelzeit.


MS1980 schrieb:


> [...]
> soweit erstmal ...
> 
> euch allen schonmal nen Guten Rutsch morgen, wir sehen uns denn im Jahr 2012 ...
> ...



Dir/euch auch


----------



## hhninja81 (30. Dezember 2011)

Wünsche Euch auch einen guten Rutsch und für 2012 heile Bikes und viiiiele (evtl. gemeinsame) Trails

Gruß Marcus


----------



## bikeaddicted (30. Dezember 2011)

Jaaa


----------



## MS1980 (30. Dezember 2011)

bikeaddicted schrieb:


> ...so viel Arbeit...
> 
> 
> Winter ist ja sowieso Bastelzeit.


 

ja ja, bei dem ständigen Regen macht's halt kein spaß draußen

deshalb wird gebastelt, 

mehr gibt's später, wenn die neuen Teile eintreffen ...


----------



## MS1980 (31. Dezember 2011)

heute mal meine Shifter wieder zusammen gebaut,

über das Gewicht war ich selber sehr erstaunt ... 







aber geil ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikeaddicted (31. Dezember 2011)

Leichter, als original, wa?


----------



## MS1980 (31. Dezember 2011)

original:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=7801406&postcount=55


----------



## Popeye34 (1. Januar 2012)

Gutes Neues!

hast du evtl. ein Bild vom Montierten zustand am Lenker/Marta ?


----------



## MS1980 (1. Januar 2012)

euch auch allen ein frohes Neues 2012 ... 




Bilder folgen wenn alles fertig und verbaut ist ... 

für's Schaltwerk kommen noch teile und denn kommt ja noch mein verspätetes Weihnachtsgeschenk ... 

das liegt schon bei der Post und kommt morgen ... JuHu ...


----------



## Popeye34 (1. Januar 2012)

...bist halt ein Glückspilz


----------



## onkel_doc (1. Januar 2012)

zeig mal wieder bilder von deinem bock...so zur überbrückung


----------



## MS1980 (1. Januar 2012)

xzippo schrieb:


> ...bist halt ein Glückspilz


 

nee,eigentlich net, siehe FSA Vorbau  und den kleinen Schraubenschaden an der Kurbel

nur bei meiner Frau hatte ich Glück ...


----------



## MS1980 (1. Januar 2012)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> zeig mal wieder bilder von deinem bock...so zur überbrückung


 
steht unten im Keller, zerlegt ...

erst neue Teile , denn wieder Bike - Foto's ...

achja, vorher noch putzen ...


----------



## onkel_doc (2. Januar 2012)

und wann fährst du mal wieder???

zum glück hab ich mehrere bikes


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Vegeta2205 (2. Januar 2012)

...genau wann fährst du mal wieder...und ich sagte noch du brauchst ein Winterbike

gruss


----------



## MS1980 (2. Januar 2012)

wenn alles fertig ist ... 

heute gab's nochmal Weihnachtsgeschenke ... schön schön ...

los gehts ...





und 





na kommt ihr drauf ... 

das erste ist ein geschenk und wurde nicht gekauft ...


----------



## hhninja81 (2. Januar 2012)

Die Verpackung ist schon mal porno 

das andere könnte dein getunter Ehering sein...


----------



## bikeaddicted (2. Januar 2012)

Das erste könnte der Kleiderbügel aus einer Lightweight Felge sein.

Das zweite???
Irgendwelche schönen Schellen, aber wofür?


----------



## TigersClaw (2. Januar 2012)

Ich weiss es ... aber ich verrate nix


----------



## MS1980 (2. Januar 2012)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> das andere könnte dein getunter Ehering sein...


 
also meinen werde ich net tunen ... das könnte sonst ersthafte Folgen haben ....  


und die verpackung ist wirklich sehr porno, sowas habe ich auch noch nirgends gesehen ...  

das Raten kann also weiter gehen ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hhninja81 (2. Januar 2012)

MS1980 schrieb:


> also meinen werde ich net tunen ... das könnte sonst ersthafte Folgen haben ....
> 
> 
> und die verpackung ist wirklich sehr porno, sowas habe ich auch noch nirgends gesehen ...
> ...



Was zum Anziehen....ein Trikot? Die Kaffeetasse ist ja von Schmolke.


----------



## maddda (2. Januar 2012)

Lenkerband?


----------



## MS1980 (2. Januar 2012)

Bild 1 ist nix zum Anziehen und hat damit auch defenitiv nix zu tun, ist Bikezubehör ... 

hier noch was für Bild 2:


----------



## MS1980 (2. Januar 2012)

@Tigerclaw: was ist denn Bild 1? na ...

@Madda: nee auch net ...


----------



## MS1980 (2. Januar 2012)

ich merke, es wird nix ... hier mal nen Tip:






und 





jetzt könnte es was werden, nich wa ...


----------



## onkel_doc (2. Januar 2012)

Vegeta2205 schrieb:


> ...genau wann fährst du mal wieder...und ich sagte noch du brauchst ein Winterbike
> 
> gruss




mein steelecht wäre doch was für dich. mal ohne carbon und dochnur 9,5kg
du brauchst dev ein zweites radl...


----------



## MS1980 (2. Januar 2012)

ja, vielleicht aber wenn denn nur Fully, was anderes kommt mir net unterm Ar...


----------



## onkel_doc (2. Januar 2012)

warum kein hardtail...?? ja, mit dem alter wird man bequemer


----------



## MS1980 (2. Januar 2012)

ja nee, für Touren ist nen Hardtail nix ... zumindest für mich ...

ich hatte ja mal nen Cube Flying Circus, aber das war nur ne Phase, wo ich umbedingt Dirtjump lernen wollte ... für die City würde das aber auch noch gehen ...


----------



## MS1980 (2. Januar 2012)

hier die Auflösung vom Rätzel ... ich will ja nicht so sein ...







die schönen Lightweigt Reifenheber, die sehen wirklich gut aus mit der Schachtel, ob ich die wirklich benutzen soll? mal schauen ...

und der Rest von Bild 2:
















und nochmal das Gewicht bei 90mm, einfach wahnsinn und traumhaft ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hhninja81 (2. Januar 2012)

Hab ich doch gesagt.... 

schöne Teile!


----------



## Popeye34 (2. Januar 2012)

Der Vorbau ist wunderschön, will ich auch !


----------



## MS1980 (2. Januar 2012)

@zippo:

damit bin ich jetzt nen Glückspilz ... 

als ich das Gewicht gesehen habe dachte ich erst ich spinne, unter 82gr  ... Wahnsinn

mal schauen wie er montiert aussieht und wie er sich fährt ...

ich werde berichten ... 


achja, wie machen sich die Maxxis Reifen?


----------



## MS1980 (2. Januar 2012)

jetz bin ich damit nen Glückspilz ... 

als ich das Gewicht gesehen habe dachte ich erst ich spinne, unter 82gr ... Wahnsinn

mal schauen wie er montiert aussieht und wie er sich fährt ...

ich werde berichten ...


----------



## zuki (3. Januar 2012)

Der Vorbau ist sehr schick. Hatte ich auch schon in Erwägung gezogen. 

Die Reifenheber sehen so aus wie die von Parktool. Damit kannste alles machen, außer einen Reifen "heben". Nachdem ich mir zweimal ziemlich schmerzhaft blutige Finger geholt habe, sind die Dinger in den Müll geflogen.


----------



## bikeaddicted (3. Januar 2012)

Der Vorbau ist richtig lecker  


Zu den Hebern: Hey, zuki: die LW sehen doch eher aus, wie welche von Conit (eckige, gerade Form)

Meine ParkTool sind die besten überhaupt!

Die LW würde ich auch nicht benutzen.

Musstest du etwa was für die bezahlen, MS1980???

...mir scheint, als hättest du zu viel Geld


----------



## Popeye34 (3. Januar 2012)

MS1980 schrieb:


> @zippo:
> 
> damit bin ich jetzt nen Glückspilz ...
> 
> ...



.


----------



## MS1980 (3. Januar 2012)

bikeaddicted schrieb:


> Der Vorbau ist richtig lecker
> 
> 
> Zu den Hebern: Hey, zuki: die LW sehen doch eher aus, wie welche von Conit (eckige, gerade Form)
> ...


 
danke danke ...

die Reifenheber sind ein Geschenk von r2 ... da sagt man nicht nein ... 

soviel habe ich auch net,  die Verwandten haben diesjahr weniger geschenke bekommen ...  

wir aber auch, komischer Weise ...


----------



## bikeaddicted (3. Januar 2012)

Ach so. Na dann 

Beruht dann wie's aussieht auf Gegenseitigkeit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MS1980 (3. Januar 2012)

sieht so aus,erst fragen alle, und denn kommt nix .... 

die werden auch immer knausiger ... 

wir betteln nicht, denn kaufen wir halt selbst ...


----------



## zuki (4. Januar 2012)

bikeaddicted schrieb:


> Der Vorbau ist richtig lecker
> 
> 
> Zu den Hebern: Hey, zuki: die LW sehen doch eher aus, wie welche von Conit (eckige, gerade Form)



Wahrscheinlich habe ich ein anderes Modell? Ich meinte die hier und die tun weh  :
[ame="http://www.amazon.de/Park-Tool-Reifenheber-Ser-TL-4/dp/B0016PW1B4"]http://www.amazon.de/Park-Tool-Reifenheber-Ser-TL-4/dp/B0016PW1B4[/ame]


----------



## bikeaddicted (4. Januar 2012)

Ja, ne.
Die verlinkten Heber sind so, wie meine Conti.
Müll.


----------



## MS1980 (4. Januar 2012)

also ich habe auch welche von Conti und habe keine probleme 

meine Reifen sitzen ja sehr stramm auf der Felge und die montage/demontage geht echt super, schön steif die Reifenheber ...

da kann ich nicht klagen ...


----------



## bikeaddicted (4. Januar 2012)

Also ich brauch ja keine Reifenheber.


Wenn doch, dann hab' ich die hier:


----------



## MS1980 (4. Januar 2012)

ich überlege auch schon, ob ich auf Milch umrüste ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TigersClaw (4. Januar 2012)

Jo mach ma, is nich schwer. Contis sollen aber schwer dicht zu kriegen sein, besonders die Supersonics gehen garnicht.

Ich habe Reifenheber von Schwalbe, die halten seit über 10 Jahren.


----------



## bikeaddicted (4. Januar 2012)

MS1980 schrieb:


> ich überlege auch schon, ob ich auf Milch umrüste ...


Probiers einfach aus.

Schläuche aber immer für den Notfall dabei haben.
WENN der Reifen von der Felge ist bzw. ein nicht durch die Milch abdichtbares Loch entsteht, bist du ohne Ersatzschlauch aufgeschmissen.

Bei mir hat's den hinteren Reifen gleich auf einer der ersten Touren runtergehoben, sodass Luft entwichen ist und ich bis zur ca. 5km entfernten Tanke durch den Wald schieben/tragen durfte.

Schiss hatte ich dann vor'm Tubeless Biken in den Alpen, Österreich.
Wenn da was passiert wäre, wäre ich am A... gewesen.
In AT/IT wurden die Reifen richtig gefordert bzw. rangenommen.
Außer der Panne gleich am Anfang, gab es im gesamten Zeitraum, wo ich TL gefahren bin, keine Probleme.

Milch nachschütten sollte man aber nicht vergessen.


----------



## MS1980 (4. Januar 2012)

@Tigerclaw:

habe das auch schon mal gelesen, wollte die Supersonic's aber nicht wechseln ...

muß mir das mal genauer überlegen ... und deine Erfahrung abwarten ...


----------



## TigersClaw (4. Januar 2012)

Ich bin damals (Mitte 2008) an meinem Hardtail UST-Reifen gefahren, war schon echt gut. Aber damals ohne Milch. Nach einigen Durchstichen hab ich es dann aufgegeben. Mit Milch sollte das besser klappen. Die Maxxis Ardent waren sofort dicht. Ich musste zum ersten Aufpumpen, bevor die Milch rein kam, zwar zur Tanke, aber danach war alles easy.

Marko, der Wechsel von Alu-Hebel auf Carbon-Hebel an der Marta hat übrigens wahnsinnige 15 Gramm weniger gebracht


----------



## MS1980 (4. Januar 2012)

schön freut mich das ich helfen konnte ...

war der Tausch schwer, oder ging alles reibungslos und einfach ?


----------



## TigersClaw (4. Januar 2012)

Nee war total einfach und in weniger als 5 Minuten erledigt. Bei Youtube gibbts ein prima Video dazu.


----------



## MS1980 (7. Januar 2012)

neue Teile für's 980 SW sind eingetroffen:






 hinterer carbonkäfig ... mit sicherung damit die Kette nicht abspringt (kleine silberne Schraube unten)






 verbindungsbolzen aus Carbon 






 einstellschrauben


es geht voran, fehlt nur noch Schalträdchen und ...  

mehr wird nicht verraten ...


----------



## TigersClaw (7. Januar 2012)

Du driftest in Richtung Modellbau ab


----------



## MS1980 (7. Januar 2012)

meinst? bis jetzt ist doch noch alles human ... 

der hintere Carbonkäfig ist doppelt so steif wie mein orginal bearbeiteter ....  

hätte ich net gedacht ...


----------



## TigersClaw (7. Januar 2012)

Ja. Wenn Du das Rad artgerechnet bewegst, sind Schaltwerke doch Verschleissteile. Dafür is dein XTR inzwischen viel zu schade.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MS1980 (7. Januar 2012)

noch nicht, warte mal ab ... 

bewegt wird trotzdem, kommt auf die Art an, für unsere Touren reichts locker ... 

oder hattest du schon mal nen abgerissenes Schaltwerk? ich nicht ....


----------



## InoX (8. Januar 2012)

Wenn dir der Schalltkäfig reißt ist das wirklich unschön. Nem Bekannten ist das mal an ner Rampe im ordentlichen Antritt passiert. Der hat sich fast gepackt und weh tats auch. Bei ihm Wars das alte 970er ohne Shadow und mit Alukäfig.

Inox


----------



## MS1980 (8. Januar 2012)

jetzt wäre die Frage, wieso das gerissen ist, denn beim ganz normalen gebrauch kann da eigentlich nix passieren ...denn die hauptkraft liegt ja auf den Kranz und die Kettenblätter 

vielleicht hat er sich vorher mal gelegt damit ...


----------



## onkel_doc (8. Januar 2012)

mir hats mal die kette raufgezogen und das schaltwerk abgerissen. 
20km lauf war die folge und 2km an einem auto eines freundes angehängt.

Leider kein tel dabei. seit damals immer


----------



## MS1980 (8. Januar 2012)

ich habe auch immer nen Handy mit, durfte auch mal 20km nach hause schieben, weil das HR nach nen Drop so verbogen war, das nichts mehr ging ...

war nen verdammt langer marsch ...


----------



## TigersClaw (8. Januar 2012)

MS1980 schrieb:


> oder hattest du schon mal nen abgerissenes Schaltwerk? ich nicht ....



Ja hatte, im Himmelfahrt 2008 im Wohld mit Lory. Ich bin den Rest der Tour dann Singlespeed gefahren. Andere von uns haben da noch mehr Erfahrung mit


----------



## MS1980 (18. Januar 2012)

so denn will ich auch mal weiter machen ...

leider fehlen immer noch die neuen Schalträdchen ...


----------



## Vegeta2205 (18. Januar 2012)

dat orange ist cool und ne schönes Gewicht (hauptsache das ganze hält auch,ne)

gruss (wann biste mal wieder oben)


----------



## MS1980 (18. Januar 2012)

dat is aber signal-rot ...  sieht auf den Bild leider blöde aus, keine Ahnung warum?

wir sind next WE wieder drüben, jedoch keine zeit zum biken, wegen geburtstag bei verwandten ...

hoffe aber das ich im Februar mal wieder ne Tour mit euch drehen kann

das wird schon halten ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eisenfuss (18. Januar 2012)

dass es orange rüber kommt wird am Blitz liegen.

am Kohle Käfich würd ich noch wat wech schnippeln:





Deine Waage ist etwas optimistisch, 2g zu wenich


----------



## FloriLori (18. Januar 2012)

Schön Schön hast du ggf. nen Bild von dem Schaltwerk wo man das "X" etwas mehr sieht.
Schon sehr lecker. 
Das rot ist gepulvert oder? Eloxiert(falls möglich) und es wäre noch ein bisschen geiler.
Aber Hut ab die Leistung kann sich mehr als sehen lasse.

Gibt es die Hinterteile der Käfige wohl auch in UD Carbon?


----------



## MS1980 (19. Januar 2012)

@Eisenfuss: werde ich wohl noch machen, mal schauen 

dachte ja, das ich alles so langsam wieder verbauen kann damit ich wieder biken kann,aber die rädchen fehlen noch ...

@Flohjob: zu kaufen gibt's wohl keine UD Käfige, nur diese bekommt man angeboten ... oder selbst bauen ...

die farbe ist gepulvert weil ich nen knalliges Rot haben wollte und kein eloxiertes

hier noch mal nen bild wo man das rot richtig gut sieht





und das Schaltwerk:


----------



## FloriLori (19. Januar 2012)

Echt schön. Passt gut zum Rad.


----------



## MS1980 (19. Januar 2012)

heute kamen die Schalträdchen ... JuHu ...

hier mal paar Bilder ...
















jetzt kann alles wieder montiert werden ... und lecker Trail rocken ... 

das sieht so klasse aus jetzt,


----------



## hhninja81 (19. Januar 2012)

Das sieht wirklich super aus und das Gewicht ist natürlich auch klasse  Welche Rädchen sind das? 
Eine Frage hab ich noch, ist der Carbonausleger bei Dir auch so schwergängig? 

Gruß Marcus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MS1980 (19. Januar 2012)

Hey Marcus ... 

rädchen sind von Alex ...  

dieser carbonausleger von Bikeoholics geht auch schwerer,aber funzt trotzdem sehr gut ...

den ich vorher hatte von fantic war leichtgängiger ...


----------



## MS1980 (19. Januar 2012)

hier mal das original zum vergleich:





sieht ja bissl anders aus, nich wa ....


----------



## bikeaddicted (26. Januar 2012)

Ich find das SW auch sehr gelungen 

Das rot passt sicher sehr gut zum Rahmen.
Gut gemacht!

Am Käfig würde ich nicht weiter basteln.


----------



## MS1980 (26. Januar 2012)

ja danke, ich werde aber doch nicht weiter dran rum basteln, mir reichts so ... 

diesjahr wird mehr gefahren und es geht im Sommer nach München und in die Berge dort, schöne All-Mountain Touren fahren ... 

das wird richtig geil ... juHu  ...

aber stabile Parts müssen wieder ran, will ja nicht schieben dort ...


----------



## Vegeta2205 (26. Januar 2012)

nabend,

mach mal wieder ein paar Bilder wenn man sich schon nicht life trift...hast du mal ne Endgewicht vom Leichtbau? geht ja jetzt wieder in die ander Richtung?


----------



## bikeaddicted (26. Januar 2012)

MS1980 schrieb:


> ja danke, ich werde aber doch nicht weiter dran rum basteln, mir reichts so ...
> 
> diesjahr wird mehr gefahren und es geht im Sommer nach München und in die Berge dort, schöne All-Mountain Touren fahren ...
> 
> ...


Na, das hört sich gut an.
Vernünftig!

Was willst du denn großartig tauschen?

Ich würde beispielsweise die Röllchen gegen Standard, tune Steckachse gegen Standard, Reifen evtl., Sattel evtl., Stütze und Lenker evtl., aber sonst nix tauschen.

D)




Vegeta2205 schrieb:


> nabend,
> 
> *mach mal wieder ein paar Bilder* wenn man sich schon nicht life trift
> 
> ...


Da bin ich auch für


----------



## zuki (27. Januar 2012)

Ich möchte ja nicht die Partylaune verderben...

Aber das Schaltwerk finde ich so reichlich übertrieben. Weshalb nicht einfach ein ganz normales XTR oder X0 fahren? Da wirst Du keine üblen Defekte erleben und wenn es performance mäßig platt gefahren ist, gibt es ein neues...


----------



## TigersClaw (27. Januar 2012)

Falls die Tune Steckachse weg soll, bitte zu mir


----------



## bikeaddicted (27. Januar 2012)

zuki schrieb:


> Ich möchte ja nicht die Partylaune verderben...
> 
> Aber das Schaltwerk finde ich so reichlich übertrieben. Weshalb nicht einfach ein ganz normales XTR oder X0 fahren? Da wirst Du keine üblen Defekte erleben und wenn es performance mäßig platt gefahren ist, gibt es ein neues...



Lass ihn doch 

Wieso übertrieben?
Da ginge doch noch deutlich was.

Wie gesagt, ICH hätte die Standard Röllchen dran gelassen.

So ein Tuning Projekt ist doch super, um sich selbst zu verwirklichen


----------



## zuki (27. Januar 2012)

bikeaddicted schrieb:


> Lass ihn doch
> 
> Wieso übertrieben?
> Da ginge doch noch deutlich was.
> ...




Hast ja recht. Bin gerade wahrscheinlich generell was genervt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MS1980 (27. Januar 2012)

mir gefällt das Schaltwerk so wie es ist, das rot finde ich genial und passt farblich zum Ghost, 

ich bin es ja vorher auch schon gefahren und der schaltkomfort ist wie gehabt sehr gut, aber ich wollte was spezielles haben ... 


@Tigerclaw: 
ich weiß und werde mich denn melden ... 

@All: neue Bilder gibts später ...


----------



## TigersClaw (27. Januar 2012)

Melde Dich ma auch wegen der Marta Bremsleitung


----------



## MS1980 (27. Januar 2012)

erst wenn die Gabel da ist, denn bring ich mein bike wieder mit her und komm mal längs, ok?


----------



## TigersClaw (27. Januar 2012)

Geht okay. Entlüftungskit muss ich mir aber erst besorgen.


----------



## bikeaddicted (27. Januar 2012)

Neue Gabel?

Was habe ich verpasst?

Gibt's ne SID RLT?


----------



## MS1980 (3. Februar 2012)

hallo Leute, denn will ich auch mal wieder ...

heute kamen die ersten neuen Teile für mein Umbau auf AM , hatte ja erwähnt das ich im Sommer in die richtigen Berge will und dafür sind die leichten Teile halt nicht ...


----------



## bikeaddicted (3. Februar 2012)

Richtige Berge?

Syncros Vorbau?

Behalte dir doch die schöne, leichte Schmolke Stütze


----------



## MS1980 (3. Februar 2012)

jup richtige, und nicht solche Hügeln wie hier ... möchte auch technisch Fahren, sowas finde ich richtig gut, anstrengend aber auch schön ...

der Syncros hält auf jeden Fall ... 

die Schmolke passt ja nicht meht, der Abstand der Schraube zum Rohr ist jetzt schon sehr eng gewesen und duch die neue komm ich vorne noch höher und dadurch haut das nicht mehr hin, bekomme die sattelnase denn nicht mehr runter ohne das Carbon zu beschädigen ...

aber was neues ist schon da, ne P ...


----------



## bikeaddicted (3. Februar 2012)

Au Mann...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MS1980 (3. Februar 2012)

hier die P ... 





und 1x Syncros





gewichte gibts später ...


----------



## bikeaddicted (4. Februar 2012)

Gute Wahl


----------



## zuki (4. Februar 2012)

MS1980 schrieb:


> jup richtige, und nicht solche Hügeln wie hier ... möchte auch technisch Fahren, sowas finde ich richtig gut, anstrengend aber auch schön ...



Also, wenn die Teile keinen Urlaub in den Bergen aushalten, dann würde ich mir ein neues Hobby suchen. 
Es sei denn, Du möchtest dort zum Enduro/ Downhill-King mutieren, dann brauchst Du aber ein anderes Rad.


----------



## MS1980 (4. Februar 2012)

sie würden schon halten denke ich, wenn ich nur auf Forstautobahnen fahren würde ...

aber ich will ja technisch fahren und da lass ich es nicht drauf ankommen das mir die Teile unterm Arsch weg brechen, sind ja nunmal Leichtbau teile die blos für XC frei gegeben sind 

außerdem hätte ich auch mal Bock auf'm Bikepark besuch ...


----------



## TigersClaw (4. Februar 2012)

Fürn Bikepark haste aber definitiv das falsche Rad


----------



## zuki (4. Februar 2012)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> Fürn Bikepark haste aber definitiv das falsche Rad



Na, das meinte ich ja.  

Deine Teile sind auch im härteren Singletrail, CC  absolut tauglich. Sonst würden die ja kein Mensch kaufen und im Rennen einsetzen. 

Also, dann lieber im Bikepark was leihen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MS1980 (4. Februar 2012)

kommt ja auf die Strecke an, klar die DH kann ich damit knicken, aber Spaß würde ich trotzdem dort ... 

der in Braunlage sollte mal in angriff genommen werden, die Strecken die wir dort gesehen haben, beim Wurmberg, würde ich auch schaffen ...


----------



## zuki (4. Februar 2012)

Ach ja. Ich kann es ja prinzipiell verstehen, dass es Spaß macht an dem Bike zu basteln.


----------



## MS1980 (4. Februar 2012)

hier denn mal paar gewichte der neuen Teile:










würde es sinn machen beim Vorbau auf schwarze Titan umzubauen?


----------



## TigersClaw (4. Februar 2012)

Der Syncros is echt schwer. Haste den 70er genommen? Mein Thomson Elite X4 in 90mm wiegt genau 160 Gramm. Dein Lenker wartet schon


----------



## MS1980 (4. Februar 2012)

ne, der ist jetzt 80mm, habe dein widerspruch diesbezüglich doch eingesehen ...

wollte ja auch erst nen Thomson haben, aber die neuen sehen komisch aus und die Easton Haven sind mir doch zu teuer ... 

kannst mir vom Lenker noch mal paar bilder schicken?


----------



## MS1980 (4. Februar 2012)

hier mal das Gewicht der neuen Gabel mit 15mm Steckachse






Fox Float 140 FIT RLC mit 225mm Schaft, und nur 69gr schwerer als die 120er


----------



## MS1980 (5. Februar 2012)

heute mal ne kleine City Tour gemacht um die neue Vorbaulänge zu testen ... 

fährt sich echt klasse, nicht so gestreckt und auch der druck auf den Handflächen schien heute weg zu sein ... also die länge passt so echt gut, bergauf muß ich noch testen ...

hier mal paar Bilder aus hamburch ...


----------



## hhninja81 (5. Februar 2012)

Slalom fahren an der Alster und Elbe..... den Fehler habe ich letztens auch gemacht.


----------



## MS1980 (5. Februar 2012)

eigentlich ganz schön da, aber wat wie viele Leute da rum laufen ...  

die Hafencity ist ja nen richtiges Touristen ziel hatte ich heute das gefühl, 

war nur verdammt kalt mit den Sommerschuhen ... dachte der winter is vorbei und habe mir deshalb keine Winterschuhe gekauft


----------



## hhninja81 (5. Februar 2012)

MS1980 schrieb:


> eigentlich ganz schön da, aber wat wie viele Leute da rum laufen ...
> 
> die Hafencity ist ja nen richtiges Touristen ziel hatte ich heute das gefühl,
> 
> war nur verdammt kalt mit den Sommerschuhen ... dachte der winter is vorbei und habe mir deshalb keine Winterschuhe gekauft



Ich hatte letztens auch das Gefühl, dass ganz HH auf den Beinen war. Der Knaller war der Typ, der mich anmachte weil ich auf dem Radweg gefahren bin 

Meine Winterausstattung für die Füsse:

https://www.boc24.de/produkt/Hot-Power-Zehenwaermer____47536.html
https://www.boc24.de/produkt/Beklei...e-Shoecover-Pallas____59124_11559__11664.html
https://www.agrimarkt.info/shop_detail.html?id=825713

und warme Socken.... das hilft ganz gut!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TigersClaw (5. Februar 2012)

Marko, Dein Lenker fürs Ghost:









Wir waren heute 3 Stunden in der Rostocker Heide unterwegs, bei -15 Grad.
Ich hatte normale Puma Turnschuhe an, mit Shimano Überziehern drüber


----------



## MS1980 (5. Februar 2012)

oh ja, der ist gut ...  

welchen hast du jetzt, schon den Easton?

@Marcus:
due zehenwärmer taugen wirklich was? überschuhe habe ich noch keine passenden gefunden, brauche 46 und die gibts net überall 

warme Socken sind von der Oma, die trage ich immer, und jedes jahr gibts nachschub ...


----------



## TigersClaw (5. Februar 2012)

Am Sanction hab ich einen Rotwild aus Alu. Das Carbine wartet noch auf den Lenker. Im Moment bin ich aber eh nur auf dem Hardtail unterwegs, Sanction is mir zu schwer und andere leichtere Räder hab ich nicht 

Der Easton in der Bucht is für 81 Eus weg, leider nicht an mich


----------



## hhninja81 (5. Februar 2012)

MS1980 schrieb:


> oh ja, der ist gut ...
> 
> welchen hast du jetzt, schon den Easton?
> 
> ...



Die Zehenwärmer sind echt gut, benutze ich aber nur für längere Touren. 

Diese Überschuhe hatte ich vorher (bis G. 49): 

http://www.bike24.net/p11408.html


----------



## MS1980 (5. Februar 2012)

ich probiere sowas immer im Laden, genauso wie Schuhe ....

und da wirds denn immer problematisch, die ich jetzt anhatte, die passten nicht so wie angedacht ... 

auÃer die guten von Gore, aber mit 80â¬ waren sie mir echt zuteuer


----------



## MS1980 (12. Februar 2012)

heute mal mein Ghost ausgeführt ... 







meine Fresse war das voll, und das Eis auf der Alster selber siehts ja auch extrem aus 

war doch froh als ich wieder an Land war ...


----------



## bikeaddicted (12. Februar 2012)

Glaub ich dir gerne!


So schön und selten das Ereignis auch ist...

Ich finde es unverantwortlich, egal, wie dick das Eis auch sein mag, so eine Veranstaltung zu erlauben.

Auf dem Eis Schlittschuh laufen etc. geht klar, aber nicht eine solche Millionen-Veranstaltung.


----------



## hhninja81 (12. Februar 2012)

Die Veranstaltung ist ja auch nicht auf dem Eis, die Buden sind am Ufer... Das Eis ist sicher, ich habe mich auf den Arsch gesetzt und es ist nichts passiert  Was mich nur immer verwundert, dass es Leute gibt, die glauben direkt an der Alster ein Parkplatz zu finden..


----------



## MS1980 (12. Februar 2012)

die Buden sind rings rum,aber das eis in der Mitte sieht auch nicht beruhigend aus ...

der Verkehr dort ringsrum geht absolut garnicht, mußte selbst mitansehen wie dort leute fast übergefahren wurden, weil an den Ampeln ringsrum so gedrängelt wird das Leute teils auf den Straßen schon stehen und die Leute auch immer über die Straße gehen, egal ob rot ist oder nicht ...  das Ganze hätte polizeilich mehr geregelt werden müssen ....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MS1980 (12. Februar 2012)

hier mal paar Bilder ... Vom Eis selber habe ich keine gemacht, wollte nur fix wieder runter ...














und mein Lieblingsbild:


----------



## hhninja81 (12. Februar 2012)

Ist doch schön.... und so schlümm war es doch gar nicht ;-)


----------



## InoX (15. Februar 2012)

Also ich finde ja leere Seen etwas schöner...


----------



## MS1980 (15. Februar 2012)

welcher See isn das? 

bin nicht so der Eis - Fahrer ... 

habs gerne trocken und fest unter den Stollen ...


----------



## InoX (15. Februar 2012)

Das ist der Schwielowsee bei Potsdam. Ich bin auf den auch nur für die Fotos drauf. Über die kleinen bin dann mittig drüber. Das ist schon spannend und auch leicht beklemmend auch wenn alles frei ist


----------



## MS1980 (15. Februar 2012)

ging mir ja auch so, als ich über die Alster bin ... am Rand war ja alles ok, aber in der Mitte waren doch sehr tiefe Spuren im Eis, ebenso solche Schollen, als wenn jemand das eis dort schon mal aufgebrochen hat, 

hat zwar alles gehalten,aber der Anblick alleine hat gereicht ...

das ungute gefühl kam trotzdem auf und ich bin sofort zum Ufer, obwohl ich eigentlich 1x quer rüber wollte ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikeaddicted (15. Februar 2012)

Schisser... duckundweg...


----------



## InoX (15. Februar 2012)

Lieber unsicher drauf als sicher drunter


----------



## MS1980 (15. Februar 2012)

@Bikeaddicted: du hast du tiefen Furchen net gesehen ...


----------



## bikeaddicted (15. Februar 2012)

Ich mein' das doch nicht so ernst


----------



## MS1980 (15. Februar 2012)

ik, wees ...  

achja, hier mal die neuen decals der 140er float ...


----------



## onkel_doc (16. Februar 2012)

lieber in schwarz die dinger...


----------



## TigersClaw (16. Februar 2012)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> lieber in schwarz die dinger...



Würde ich auch vorschlagen.


----------



## MS1980 (16. Februar 2012)

schwarz wollte ich je net, sonst hätte ich net wechseln brauchen, wollte farbige und die roten passen perfekt ...


----------



## TigersClaw (16. Februar 2012)

Na ich schaus mir bei der näxten Gelegenheit real an


----------



## MS1980 (16. Februar 2012)

sontag würde ich sagen ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TigersClaw (16. Februar 2012)

Sonntag gefällt mir gut


----------



## MS1980 (23. Februar 2012)

denn will ich auch mal wieder was neues beitragen:

habe heute 2 neue Reifen gekauft und hoffe das diese besser sind als die MountainKing SS

mit diesen hatte ich innerhalb von 5min 2x nen Durchstich und 2 kaputte Schläuche, was mich zum Abbruch der geplanten Tour zwang, nach gerade mal 10km ...

beim 2ten mal Schlauch wechseln, haben die anderen den Reifen mal angeschaut und festgestellt,das dieser mehrfach aufgeschlitzt und somit schrott ist

hier mal die neuen:






 2,25 für vorne






 2,4er für das HR

Samstag wird wohl getestet in den HaBe's


----------



## TigersClaw (23. Februar 2012)

Warum zwei verschiedene Grössen?


----------



## MS1980 (23. Februar 2012)

hinten besser größer, denn kann man auch mal treppen hochfahren ... 

vorne reicht der 2,25er


----------



## MS1980 (23. Februar 2012)

so, endlich den breiten Nobby drauf gezogen bekommen, der allein hat mich ne halbe Std gekostet ... 

der 2,25er ging ja total easy, der breitere mit der verstärkten Seitenwand wollte par tu nicht drauf gehen, man merkt schon das diese steifer ist ... naja jetzt sind beide drauf und das biken kann wieder los gehen ...

gewicht des Bikes geht dabei auch wieder nach oben ... ,










aber sieht schon fett aus mit den dicken Schlappen ... 

Gewicht ist mit 200/180er Disc und den Synros Lenker ...

da mir der Lenker mit 710mm etwas zu breit ist wollte ich den eigentlich kürzen, jedoch hat dieser an den Enden eingeklebte Aluhülsen. 

kann ich den trotzdem kürzen, was meint ihr? die enden könnt ich doch wieder einkleben, oder?


----------



## Vegeta2205 (23. Februar 2012)

wird ja ne schöner Panzer...hättest mal noch ne RT ordern sollen für die leichten Teile

gruss


----------



## MS1980 (23. Februar 2012)

mit den werde ich denn in Usedom einmaschieren und weiter richtung  .... 

mit dem Leichtbau habe ich erstmal die Nase voll, nach der action am Sontag auf der Tour mit den Rostockern ... 

schade nur ums Geld ... aber besser späte Einsicht als keine ....





jetzt fehlen nur noch andere Pedalen ... am besten leichte Flat's


----------



## MS1980 (25. Februar 2012)

denn will ich auch mal berichten ...

1. der 2,4er hat in der Crest Felge kein richtigen halt, weshalb ich den umgetauscht habe gegen nen 2,25 Nobby 

habe ich bei meiner Probefahrt gemerkt, der fing plötzlich an zu eiern und zu schleifen

deswegen abbruch und fix zum Fahrradladen wo gekauft wurde, die haben denn auch erstmal probiert und denn ist der Reifen von der Felge gesprungen, als zuviel Druck drinnen war ...

2.die Wulst beim 2,4er ist dicker als die beim 2,25er, weshalb der nicht richtig fassen konnte

als denn alles wieder ok, und der 2,25er hinten montiert war bin ich denn auch wieder los ne runde Biken, bin mal wieder an der Elbe lang gefahren ... 

die gegend gefällt immer besser ...

hier mal paar Bilder:
























heute auf der Tour wurde mehr die Kunst des Treppen fahrens ausgereizt, ich kann's immer noch ganz gut ...

und mit der 203er vorne und den Nobby's geht's auch ganz gut ...


----------



## Vegeta2205 (25. Februar 2012)

wie Rollen den die Reifen so???

gruss


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TigersClaw (25. Februar 2012)

Jetzt noch richtige Pedale, anstatt solche Schneebesen, dann isses ein gutes Bike 

Sachma wo hatteste den Syncros Vorbau bestellt?


----------



## Vegeta2205 (25. Februar 2012)

Marko so ne Stadtrunde möchte ich auch mal drehen


----------



## MS1980 (25. Februar 2012)

Vegeta2205 schrieb:


> wie Rollen den die Reifen so???
> 
> gruss


 

ach die Rollen eigentlich ganz gut, und super kontakt an den Treppen ... 

aber brummen wie'n Trecker ...


----------



## MS1980 (25. Februar 2012)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> Jetzt noch richtige Pedale, anstatt solche Schneebesen, dann isses ein gutes Bike
> 
> Sachma wo hatteste den Syncros Vorbau bestellt?


 
Vorbau, hast ne PM

andere Pedale sollen noch kommen, weiß jedoch net ob ich mir wirklich Flat's holen soll, oder doch wieder Klickies, mag ich doch lieber ... jedoch wäre mehr auflage besser ...

die Candy's oder die XT/XTR Trail finde ich noch ganz gut ...


----------



## MS1980 (25. Februar 2012)

Vegeta2205 schrieb:


> Marko so ne Stadtrunde möchte ich auch mal drehen


 

da reden wir im Sommer nochmal drüber ...


----------



## onkel_doc (25. Februar 2012)

nimm doch die candis...sind schöner...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MS1980 (3. März 2012)

heute das erste Mal im Gelände gewesen, in diesem Jahr

anstrengend war's 

meine Kondition hat's wohl nicht durch den Winter geschaft ...

die ersten 10km waren die schlimmsten, danach gings aber einigermaßen ...

aber ich habe gekämpft ...  

















durch die 140er Gabel und den 80er Vorbau ist es schon anstrengend an den Anstiegen, aber es ging irgendwie schon

freu mich schon auf's nächste Mal ...


----------



## TigersClaw (3. März 2012)

Die Abfahrten dürften aber mehr Spass machen oder?


----------



## MS1980 (3. März 2012)

und wie, heute bin ich die Wurzeltepiche nur so runter geballert und gesprungen, super war's  

sonst gings ja auch, aber net so lustig ... 

was stabile Parts doch ausmachen ...


----------



## hhninja81 (3. März 2012)

und dann soll noch einmal jemand sagen, in HH gibt es keine Berge...

Bist Du mit der FB-Gruppe gefahren?


----------



## MS1980 (3. März 2012)

wollte erstmal selber schauen wie weit ich komme, und niemanden aufhalten


----------



## hhninja81 (3. März 2012)

Das Problem kenn´ich... aber mit den Zahlen von heute brauchst Du dir da wohl keine Gedanken machen.


----------



## ohneworte (3. März 2012)

MS1980 schrieb:


> heute das erste Mal im Gelände gewesen, in diesem Jahr
> 
> anstrengend war's
> 
> ...



Oh, beim Paul warst Du heute unterwegs!


----------



## MS1980 (4. März 2012)

nicht nur gestern, sonst ist das immer mein erster Stop, nach dem fetten Anstieg ... 

meine Standart-Route ist meist:
Kärntner Hütte-Kiekeberg-Paul Roth Stein-Karlstein- X Trail (europäischer Fernwanderweg) bis kurz vor Neugraben- denn ja nach Laune bissl in der Heide und denn über Waldfrieden zurück zur Kärntner Hütte ... 

da gibts ja unzählige Trails und Wege, das ich mich eigentlich ständig dort verfahre und immer wieder neue Trails entdecke, aber nur für den 1 Tag ... 

das nächste mal finde ich diese irgendwie nicht mehr, 

dafür gibts ständig neue ... 


aber die Gegend kennst ja selbst, schätze ich mal ...


----------



## MS1980 (5. März 2012)

heute kam mein Freund wieder ... 













optisch sehr lecker, vor allem das viele schwarz ...

gewichts-mäßig auch leichter als die "Trail" Modelle von Shimano und günstiger ... 

mal schauen wie sie sich fahren ... morgen wird getestet 

ich halte euch denn auf den laufenden ....


----------



## ToDusty (5. März 2012)

Netter Freund. 

Mich würde aber mal interessieren wie die optisch an dem Bike aus sehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikeaddicted (6. März 2012)

....das geht ja gut weiter bei dir


----------



## MS1980 (7. März 2012)

hier mal nen Bild vom montierten Zustand 






ist schon nen schönes fahren damit, vor allem die bessere Auflage ... passt


----------



## bikeaddicted (7. März 2012)

Kommt gut!


----------



## MS1980 (8. März 2012)

hier mal ne Alte Teile liste:


----------



## bikeaddicted (8. März 2012)

Das Gesamtgewicht fehlt...

Aktuelle Liste hast du nicht zufällig?


----------



## bikeaddicted (8. März 2012)

Was meint ihr?


LRS mit ZTR Olympic/Alpine, CX Ray, DT240/Hope Pro II/Acros A-Hub74 gute Wahl für mich mit meinen 84-90kg?


----------



## FlowinFlo (9. März 2012)

Zumindest die Olympic finde ich bedenklich, da eine Maulweite von 18mm recht wenig ist. Da klingt die Alpine schon vernünftiger.
Die Crest mit 21mm Maulweite und 345g gäbe es ja auch noch.


----------



## InoX (9. März 2012)

Die ist bei dem Gewicht aber auch schon grenzwertig, oder?


----------



## domineque (9. März 2012)

Hab bei dem Laufradsatz mit meist 84 Kilo keine Probleme obwohl ich oft schon sehr rücksichtslos baller

Alpine/ CX Ray/ DT 240


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikeaddicted (9. März 2012)

Danke euch erstmal für's Feedback!




FlowinFlo schrieb:


> Zumindest die Olympic finde ich bedenklich, da eine Maulweite von 18mm recht wenig ist. Da klingt die Alpine schon vernünftiger.
> Die Crest mit 21mm Maulweite und 345g gäbe es ja auch noch.


Sieht so aus, als würde es die Alpine werden.

Hat die Alpine 19mm Maulweite?

Die Crest steht leider für mich nicht zur Verfügung.



domineque schrieb:


> Hab bei dem Laufradsatz mit meist 84 Kilo keine Probleme obwohl ich oft schon sehr rücksichtslos baller
> 
> Alpine/ CX Ray/ DT 240


Das hört sich doch klasse an!

In werde bestimmt auch schnell wieder auf 85kg runter kommen.

Dann kann ich es ja auch wieder krachen lassen, wie mit meinem Crossride LRS 

Obwohl bei dir der federnde Hinterbau das HR etwas entlastet...


----------



## FlowinFlo (9. März 2012)

Die Alpine hat 20mm.


----------



## bikeaddicted (9. März 2012)

FlowinFlo schrieb:


> Die Alpine hat 20mm.


Nice!

Danke dir!


----------



## MS1980 (9. März 2012)

ich bin mit meinen LRS super zufrieden ... Crest/dt240/sapin Race/Dt Prolog nippel ... 

der wird auch net geschont und über wurzelteppiche geprügelt und kleine Jumps hat er auch bis jetzt mitgemacht 

bei 1372gr 

ps: wiege natur 84kg ...


----------



## bikeaddicted (9. März 2012)

MS1980 schrieb:


> ich bin mit meinen LRS super zufrieden ... Crest/dt240/sapin Race/Dt Prolog nippel ...
> 
> der wird auch net geschont und über wurzelteppiche geprügelt und kleine Jumps hat er auch bis jetzt mitgemacht
> 
> ...


Cool!

Crest ist aber 'ne andere Geschichte...
...die anderen Komponenten auch...

Ich muss leichter werden.

1372g sind echt gut!


----------



## sonic00 (9. März 2012)

Also ich bin mit meinem Hope/D-Light/Alpine auch sehr zufrieden - und der Freilaufklang


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikeaddicted (9. März 2012)

sonic00 schrieb:


> Also ich bin mit meinem Hope/D-Light/Alpine auch sehr zufrieden - und der Freilaufklang


Klasse!

Wieviel wiegst du, wenn ich fragen darf?


----------



## sonic00 (9. März 2012)

85kg - ohne alles!


----------



## bikeaddicted (9. März 2012)

sonic00 schrieb:


> 85kg - ohne alles!


Danke!

Cool, denn dieses Gewicht erreiche ich auch bald wieder.


----------



## MS1980 (9. März 2012)

scheinen alle auf der selben Welle zu sein ... 

wenn ich jetzt nen LRS kaufen würde denn wäre es aber auch Hope und Flow

1. weil günstiger 

2. haltbarer


----------



## sonic00 (9. März 2012)

MS1980 schrieb:


> scheinen alle auf der selben Welle zu sein ...
> 
> wenn ich jetzt nen LRS kaufen würde denn wäre es aber auch Hope und Flow
> 
> ...



Gute Wahl, wenn es etwas stabiler sein soll.
Und die Naben sind wie gesagt der Hammer!!


----------



## bikeaddicted (9. März 2012)

Freue mich auf die HR-Nabe 


Schön laut, die HOPE, was?


----------



## MS1980 (9. März 2012)

war damals auch am überlegen ob Hope oder doch DT ...

bin aber bei DT gelandet weil das ganze wesentlich leichter war, und ich dachte das die DT Naben auch so schön klingen ...  aber ist leider nicht so ... heul ...


----------



## bikeaddicted (9. März 2012)

MS1980 schrieb:


> war damals auch am überlegen ob Hope oder doch DT ...
> 
> bin aber bei DT gelandet weil das ganze wesentlich leichter war, *und ich dachte das die DT Naben auch so schön klingen ...  aber ist leider nicht so ... heul ...*


Da ist bestimmt nur viel Fett in der HR-Nabe


----------



## MS1980 (9. März 2012)

nee, die sind so leise gebaut ... haben so ne vielzahn.... was auch immer, deswegen kommt da nix ...

habe gerade gesehen das die Rostocker ordentlich aufrüsten ... 

schau mal hier:
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1073578

sieht fett aus das ganze, oder 

was da an Kohle steht ... (wörtlich genommen)


----------



## bikeaddicted (9. März 2012)

Auch mit dem 36T Ratchet-Dingens ist die Nabe laut.


Absolut!

Da steht viel hübsche Knete im Raum... bist etwa neidisch?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MS1980 (9. März 2012)

neidisch? warscheinlich ja, wieso auch net .... 

das Carbine kenn ich ja, und das Santa ist von nen anderen Kumpel, der hatte vorher nen Simplon Gravity, aber durch nen feindkontakt mit nen Auto wurde dies zerstört 

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/939266

und jetzt hat er sich dies gegönnt ...

tolles Bike ...


----------



## bikeaddicted (9. März 2012)

MS1980 schrieb:


> neidisch? warscheinlich ja, wieso auch net ....
> 
> das Carbine kenn ich ja, und das Santa ist von nen anderen Kumpel, der hatte vorher nen Simplon Gravity, aber durch nen feindkontakt mit nen Auto wurde dies zerstört
> 
> ...


Ist ja auch nix dabei 

Echt sch., das mit deinem Kollegen.
Hauptsache, er hat keinen Schaden davon getragen.

Das Bike: ziemlich geil!


----------



## MS1980 (9. März 2012)

oh doch, er hatte noch sehr lange zeit nackenschmerzen, und das mit der versicherung hat auch sich auch sehr in der Länge gezogen ...  

aber jetzt ist alles ok, denke ich ... habe ne lange zeit nix mehr gehört von ihn ...


----------



## bikeaddicted (9. März 2012)

MS1980 schrieb:


> oh doch, er hatte noch sehr lange zeit nackenschmerzen, und das mit der versicherung hat auch sich auch sehr in der Länge gezogen ...






			
				MS1980 schrieb:
			
		

> aber jetzt ist alles ok, denke ich ... habe ne lange zeit nix mehr gehört von ihn ...


Na


----------



## MS1980 (11. März 2012)

heute mal wieder sport gemacht, bei uns in den Bergen, leider erst zu spät gestartet, sonst wären es mehr geworden ...

34,93km
698 hm
2h 18min Fahrzeit

ich werde langsam wieder fit ...


----------



## TigersClaw (11. März 2012)

Ich hätt noch nen LRS mit Hope und Flow, der steht zum Verkauf. Gebaut von Felix, 1745 Gramm.


----------



## bikeaddicted (11. März 2012)

MS1980 schrieb:


> heute mal wieder sport gemacht, bei uns in den Bergen, leider erst zu spät gestartet, sonst wären es mehr geworden ...
> 
> 34,93km
> 698 hm
> ...


Sehr gut


----------



## MS1980 (15. März 2012)

Hey Leute, ich überlege mir ne neue Kurbel zuzulegen,da sich die Schraube im reparierten Gewinde immer wieder löst ...

jedoch bin ich gerade etwas durcheinander wegen den verschiedenen Kurbelwellen durchmessern und den passenden Innenlagern  

ich habe selber das Pressfit BB92 von Shimano verbaut

folgende Kurbeln sind auf der Liste:

Truvativ Noir und Sram X.0 

RaceFace Deus oder Sixc 

kann ich die so einbauen, oder muß ich etwas wechseln?

welche Welle haben die RaceFace? habe mal was von 22mm gelesen, kann das sein? welches Innenlager benötige ich denn?


am besten wäre es natürlich wenn ich kein Innenlager tauschen müßte ...


----------



## InoX (16. März 2012)

Meine Deus XC hat die passende HT2 Welle. Fahre sie mit einem Shimano HT2 Lager. Variiert Raceface da auch so viel?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MS1980 (18. März 2012)

heute mal bissl getuned ...

die Syntace P6 ist ja wirklich genial, aber leider ist sie ziemlich dick lackiert und durch das ständige rein-und raus wegen Biketransport im Auto, sieht sie echt beschi..... aus 

also habe ich mal handangelegt ...

















beim Abziehen sind leider nen paar faser mit abgegangen,da diese ja schräg verliefen, aber sie gingen echt leicht ab, wieso auch immer , siehe Makierungen ...

da es echt blöde aussah, habe ich die anderen auch abgeschiffen, und zum vorschein kam diese hammer schöne Struktur ... 

















die Optik erinnert mich an die POP Stütze 

aber klarlack muß wieder rauf, sonst passt sie nicht richtig


----------



## TigersClaw (18. März 2012)

Du kannst es nicht lassen wa 

Zu mir ist ein schönes Paket mit Alu- und Titanschrauben unterwegs


----------



## MS1980 (18. März 2012)

nööööö .... grins ...

und was wird getauscht? bremsgriff, alle Leitungshalter-schrauben, Vorbau ...

achja, hast ja doch den Thomson verbaut ...


----------



## bikeaddicted (18. März 2012)

MS1980 schrieb:


> die Optik erinnert mich an die POP Stütze


Absolut!

Als ich die letzten Bilder sah, dachte ich: "Häää, hast du jetzt ne POP mit P6 Kopf???" 

Sieht gut aus! 



MS1980 schrieb:


> aber klarlack muß wieder rauf, sonst passt sie nicht richtig


Jenau!


----------



## TigersClaw (18. März 2012)

MS1980 schrieb:


> nööööö .... grins ...
> 
> und was wird getauscht? bremsgriff, alle Leitungshalter-schrauben, Vorbau ...
> 
> achja, hast ja doch den Thomson verbaut ...



Der Thomson bleibt, er ist einfach zu schön. Aber er verliert durch Titanschrauben etwa 15 Gramm und ist mit ca. 145 Gramm dann akzeptabel im Gewicht, stabilitätsmässig ist er sowieso über jeden Zweifel erhaben. Der Syncros liegt wieder im Karton. An den Bremshebeln ist schon Alu, an den Shiftern fehlen sie noch. Die Bremse kriegt hinten Titanschrauben, vorne bleibt aus Sicherheitsgründen Stahl dran. Und die Aluschrauben für den Tune Flaschenhalter liegen auch im Paket


----------



## MS1980 (18. März 2012)

aus Sicherheitsgründen? Titan ist doch wesentlich besser als Stahl, nicht nur leichter

aber alles schwarz, oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MS1980 (15. April 2012)

denn will ich auch mal wieder ...

heute mal ne kurze Tour gedreht, von 13:40 - 17:00

war wieder in meinen Lieblingsrevier hier in Hamburg ... die gegend ist echt wahnsinn ... muß aber umbedingt mal die anderen vielen Trail aus testen wenn ich mehr Zeit habe ... 

aber hier mal paar Bilder 





 Parkplatz Kärntner Hütte





 Trailweg richtung Paul-Roth-Stein





 Paul-Roth-Stein





 Segelflugplatz in 





 der Fischbeker Heide






und die heutigen Zahlen:









war wieder anstrengend aber schön ...


----------



## bikeaddicted (15. April 2012)

Schöne Impressionen


----------



## ohneworte (15. April 2012)

Sieht gut aus!


----------



## Vegeta2205 (15. April 2012)

...ich glaube da muß ich auch mal hin


----------



## MS1980 (16. April 2012)

das kriegen wir auch noch hin, nur keine Panik ...

die gegend läuft ja net weg ... und schlechter wird sie auch nicht ... 

würde dort gerne mal 7 - 9std fahren, aber ik glaub das macht meine kondition net mit ...  

das längste waren mal 5std und fast 1000hm mit dem Stomp, aber das wog auch 2,5kg weniger ... 

das ständige auf und ab schlaucht enorm ... aber das wirst auch noch merken, Maik ...


----------



## DeathProof (16. April 2012)

Jo echt schöne Bilder, ich hätte ja nicht gedacht das man in der Gegend so viele HM zusammen kriegt auf die Distanz.


----------



## MS1980 (16. April 2012)

als ich damals nach Hamburg gekommen bin und mir jemand sagte das man in den Bergen hier toll fahren kann, da dachte ich auch er will mich vereiern ... Berge hier an der Küste ... Ha Ha ...

denn bin ich aber mal mitgefahren und war vollig überwätigt von der Gegend ...  

damals noch mit mein Big Air unterwegs gewesen und mehr geschoben als gefahren, da 18kg einfach nicht bergauf wollten ...

es geht aber noch mehr, schau mal hier:
http://tourguide.mtb-news.de/tours/view/522


----------



## DeathProof (16. April 2012)

Nicht schlecht Herr Specht, ich bin froh wenn ich hier in Halle ca. 500 HM auf 40km zusammen kriege - kann aber auch an schlechter Streckenführung liegen ^^.
Viel wiederholen tut sich ja auch nicht, dann wirds wenigsten nicht langweilig.

Demnächst wollt ich mal in den Harz gucken, dann gibts mehr Meter und schicke Trails.

VG


----------



## MS1980 (1. Mai 2012)

gestern mal wieder in der Heimat ne Runde gedreht, mit den Rostockern ...

war wieder super, perfekte Guides und super Wetter war auch ...  

Tourverlauf wararkentin-(Hütter Wohld)-Doberan-(Kühlung)-Bastorf 
dort mit Pasta gestärkt und wieder zurück durch die Kühlung, denn Quellental, Hütter Wohld bis zum Parkplatz 

Tourdaten: gesamtzeit ca.6std 










und noch was wissenswertes über die Kühlung 
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/K%C3%BChlung_(H%C3%B6henzug)

bzw Hütter Wohld 
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Naturschutzgebiet_Hütter_Klosterteiche

@deathproof: mehr hm bekommste da nicht hin, gibts da keine berge bei euch da unten?

Harz ist wirklich super, war letztes Jahr auch das erste mal überhaupt da und das macht da echt laune, aber es ist auch anstrengender ...  da bekommst schon auf 10km 500hm ... (brockenstraße rauf)

sonst supertrails dort, aber auch viele Wanderer ...


----------



## bikeaddicted (1. Mai 2012)

Weist du zufällig, wieviel Druck die Alpine Felge mit 1,95er Reifen verträgt?


Ich meine, da dürfen höchtens 2,1 bar rein oder so.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MS1980 (1. Mai 2012)

ohh, davon habe ich keine Ahnung, ich fahre den Luftdruck so wie er mir passt ... sorry


----------



## bikeaddicted (2. Mai 2012)

Kein Ding.
Bin mit 2 vorne und 2,5 hinten gefahren.

Für die Straße deutlich zu wenig... war 'ne Quälerei... dann noch vorne und hinten gefedert "gegen" RR mit 7/7,5 bar... und geschafft von den vorherigen Tagen...

Fährst du den WBM?


----------



## TigersClaw (2. Mai 2012)

Ich fahre 2.25er Ardent auf ZTR Flow tubeless mit 1.8 hinten und 1.6 vorne, nur mal zum Vergleich


----------



## bikeaddicted (2. Mai 2012)

Der Vergleich bringt mir gar nichts.


----------



## DeathProof (2. Mai 2012)

Ne Berge sind erst im Harz und Vorland. Hier gibts ein paar Hügel, aber wie gesagt wenn ich die Anstiege mehrfach fahre komm ich auch auf paar HM, aber das wird dann schnell langweilig.


----------



## MS1980 (2. Mai 2012)

bikeaddicted schrieb:


> Fährst du den WBM?


 
Hää? was soll das sein ... 


@Tiger: hast da echt nur so wenig drauf? deine Reifen sehen doch sehr voll aus ,,,

ich sollte mir auch mal ne Standpumpe zulegen ...



@Deathproof: die Strecke doppelt fahren würde mir persönlich auch kein Spaß auf dauer bringen, wird denn echt eintönig ...  

meine Rostocker Truppe fährt sehr oft verschiedene Gegenden an, was ich echt super finde, so entdeckt man viele verschiedene Trails und sorgt für abwechslung ... 

letztens waren sie auf Usedom und Rügen, und sonst auch in den gebieten von den einzelnen Fahrern, sind ja alle fast Nicht - Rostocker ... 

das Hausrevier ist sonst aber auch der Wohld ...


----------



## TigersClaw (2. Mai 2012)

Jo es echt nur so wenig, und reicht locker. Ich hatte bisher keine Durchschläge. Tubeless ist halt genial.


----------



## bikeaddicted (2. Mai 2012)

MS1980 schrieb:


> Hää? was soll das sein ...


http://www.wehlaberg-bike-marathon.de/ausschreibung


----------



## MS1980 (2. Mai 2012)

ich wollte das auch mal in angriff nehmen ... mal schauen wann ich das schaffe ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikeaddicted (2. Mai 2012)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> Jo es echt nur so wenig, und reicht locker. Ich hatte bisher keine Durchschläge. *Tubeless ist halt genial.*


Bei der Breite und deinem vermutlich relativ geringen Körpergewicht bestimmt voll ok.

ICh fahr ja sonst auch mit 2 vorne und 2,2 oder 2,3 hinten im Gelände mit Latexschläuchen und RoRo 2,25... oder sogar noch etwas weniger...

Mein Kommentar vorhin war auch nicht böse gemeint


----------



## MS1980 (2. Mai 2012)

nöö, auf Rennen habe ich keine Lust, lieber in geselliger Runde ...


----------



## bikeaddicted (2. Mai 2012)

MS1980 schrieb:


> *nöö, auf Rennen habe ich keine Lust,* lieber in geselliger Runde ...


----------



## MS1980 (2. Mai 2012)

ich komme kaum noch zum fahren, jetz wo unsere kleine da ist ... 

wenn ich Glück habe schaffe ich 1Tour in 2 Wochen ...


----------



## bikeaddicted (2. Mai 2012)

MS1980 schrieb:


> ich komme kaum noch zum fahren, jetz wo unsere kleine da ist ...
> 
> wenn ich Glück habe schaffe ich 1Tour in 2 Wochen ...


Ich kann mich zwar mit dir nicht vergleichen... komme aber auch nur noch wenig auf's Rad.

Ganz anders, als letztes Jahr noch...

Genieße das Fahren 

Tue ich auch immer


----------



## TigersClaw (2. Mai 2012)

bikeaddicted schrieb:


> Bei der Breite und deinem vermutlich relativ geringen Körpergewicht bestimmt voll ok.
> 
> ICh fahr ja sonst auch mit 2 vorne und 2,2 oder 2,3 hinten im Gelände mit Latexschläuchen und RoRo 2,25... oder sogar noch etwas weniger...
> 
> Mein Kommentar vorhin war auch nicht böse gemeint



Vermutlich relativ gering, naja, aktuell 84kg nackt bei 1.87m Grösse, also gut 90kg fahrfertig ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikeaddicted (2. Mai 2012)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> Vermutlich relativ gering, naja, aktuell 84kg nackt bei 1.87m Grösse, also gut 90kg fahrfertig ;-)


Siehste... ich letztens so 89kg auf 1,95m.

Bin mittlerweile bestimmt wieder leichter geworden...


----------



## MS1980 (9. Mai 2012)

heute war der Postbote wieder bei mir ,,, 






und das habe ich gestern bekommen:









haben die Jungs und Mädels von der Facebook-Gruppe entworfen und denn wurden 62st davon bestellt ... zum Hammer Preis ...


----------



## TigersClaw (9. Mai 2012)

Wozu brauchst den Shim, etwa für eine sackschwere Reverb?


----------



## MS1980 (9. Mai 2012)

jup ...  ist unterwegs ...


----------



## bikeaddicted (10. Mai 2012)

Das Shirt kommt gut


----------



## MS1980 (10. Mai 2012)

jup, finde ich auch ...  

mal was anderes und echt günstig gewesen ...


----------



## MS1980 (12. Mai 2012)

und die Reverb mal kurz montiert, jedoch muß die Leitung noch richtig auf länge gebracht werden ...


----------



## bikeaddicted (12. Mai 2012)

Die Leitungsführung


----------



## zuki (12. Mai 2012)

bikeaddicted schrieb:


> Die Leitungsführung



Leichtbau auf die Spitze getrieben.

*Hat jemand *erfahrungen mit Shims für die Sattelstütze? Ich habe da immer so ein ungutes Gefühl wegen des Rahmens. Meistens sehen die Dinger kürzer wie die minimale Einstecktiefe aus?


----------



## MS1980 (13. Mai 2012)

erfahrung habe ich keine, jedoch brauchte ich jetzt eine und die Stütze sitzt fest drinnen, ist bei Alurahmen wohl auch nicht so bedenklich wie bei Carbon ...

die Leitung wird noch ordentlich angebracht, aber erst wenn se abgelenkt ist ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zuki (13. Mai 2012)

MS1980 schrieb:


> erfahrung habe ich keine, jedoch brauchte ich jetzt eine und die Stütze sitzt fest drinnen, ist bei Alurahmen wohl auch nicht so bedenklich wie bei Carbon ...
> 
> die Leitung wird noch ordentlich angebracht, aber erst wenn se abgelenkt ist ...



Hmmm...soll auch für einen Alurahmen sein. Bin etwas vorsichtiger geworden, da ich im letzten Jahr so einiges an Materialverlust hatte.


----------



## MS1980 (13. Mai 2012)

da ich ja nen Fully fahre und meine Stütze nur 20cm aus dem Rahmen ist, habe ich deswegen keine bedenken ...  

bei nen Hardtail mit +30cm  da würde ich mir auch sorgen machen ...


----------



## zuki (13. Mai 2012)

MS1980 schrieb:


> da ich ja nen Fully fahre und meine Stütze nur 20cm aus dem Rahmen ist, habe ich deswegen keine bedenken ...
> 
> bei nen Hardtail mit +30cm  da würde ich mir auch sorgen machen ...



Ist in dem Fall auch ein Fully. Mal sehen Versuch macht kluch.


----------



## MS1980 (28. Mai 2012)

gestern mal wieder los gewesen und das schöne Wetter genutzt

sind die obligatorische Bastorf rund wieder gefahren, jedoch bissl anders ...

start war 09:00Uhr in Rostock und kurz nach 19Uhr waren wir wieder zurück

die Daten waren:
















war ziemlich anstrengend aber ich habe durch gehalten

und wieder nen persönlichen Rekord aufgestellt ... grins


----------



## Popeye34 (28. Mai 2012)

Respekt!


----------



## MS1980 (28. Mai 2012)

hallo, lange nix mehr von dir gehört ... bist immer noch mit dein Stomp unterwegs?


danke, war aber echt übel anstrengend, doch im nachher ist man auch bissl stolz auf sich, das man durchgehalten hat ...


----------



## SilverWolf (28. Mai 2012)

Gute  Leistung!


----------



## Popeye34 (28. Mai 2012)

MS1980 schrieb:


> .


----------



## MS1980 (28. Mai 2012)

mit in die Wanne ... grins 

jetzt habe ich aber leicht muskelkater ...   

hier geht aber noch mehr an HM, schau mal hier:
http://www.gobreadcrumbs.com/user/k...n/2012-05-26-harburger-berge-1800hm-tagestour


hast an dein Bike irgendwas neues, oder alles beim alten?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Popeye34 (28. Mai 2012)

MS1980 schrieb:


> .


----------



## MS1980 (28. Mai 2012)

die Tour da oben bin ich net mitgefahren, war ja mit den Rostockern unterwegs, wollte nur mal zeigen was man bei uns auch ohne große berge schaffen kann ... 

das ist schon beachtlich, bedenkt man das die max. Höhe hier bei 230m liegt(oder so ähnlich)

nur schade das wir keine keine so tolle Aussichten haben wie ihr bei euch, in den bergen ... hier gibts nur den Hafen



ja schmolke ist schon was feines, aber ich habe meinen Lenker auch wieder abmoniert, der liegt unten im Keller und wartet auf ein neues Projekt, ebenso die anderen leichten Teile ...  aber das wird wohl dauern bis meine Frau wieder arbeiten geht , erstmal muß mein Kind groß werden ...


----------



## Popeye34 (28. Mai 2012)

.


----------



## MS1980 (28. Mai 2012)

die Stütze ist weg, aber der TLO Lenker ist noch da, der hält und ist echt bombensteif, bei 99gr  echt wahnsinn, hätte ich auch net gedacht ...

der hat auch kleine sprünge ausgehalten, habe mir ihn heute nochmal richtig angeschaut und da ist nix, also wie gekauft ...

also ich kann Schmolke guten gewissens empfehlen ...  nur leider sehr teuer ...

aber im Bikemarkt oder auf Lightbikes verkaufen se doch desöfteren sowas, aber da weißt ja nie wegen max. gewicht


----------



## Popeye34 (28. Mai 2012)

Cool, werde mal die Augen offen halten wegen einer Stütze, kann ja sein das ich Glück habe....


----------



## MS1980 (15. Juni 2012)

hallo liebe Mitleser ...

ich hätte da mal ne Frage da ich nirgens eine Antwort auf meine Frage finde.

und zwar gehts darum das ich mir wohl doch demnächst ne neue Kurbel zulegen muß, das nachgeschnittene Gewinde hält leider doch nicht so wie einst gedacht.

ich finde die Race-Face kurbeln ganz gut, jedoch habe ich gelesen das sie ne 22mm Welle haben sollen, kann das sein?

also passen die ja garnicht zu mein Shimano Pressfit 92 Innenlager, das hat ja 24mm ...

was wisst ihr darüber?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TigersClaw (15. Juni 2012)

Soweit ich weiss haben die RF Kurbeln auch die 24mm Achse. Willste Dir etwa auch ne SixC holen? 

Ansonsten wechselste halt das Innenlager. Das Einpresswerkzeug hab ich da


----------



## MS1980 (16. Juni 2012)

wer will sich denn ne sixc holen?

mir ist se zu teuer, soviel geb ich net mehr(erstmal) aus, max. 200â¬

find die Turbine ganz gut, aber wees ja uch net ...  ich werde mal zu den leuten von Tnc Hamburg, die bieten sie ja an, die sollten das ja wissen ...

oder ne einfache XT wieder drannen, denn brauche ich auch das Innenlager net wechseln ...


----------



## TigersClaw (16. Juni 2012)

Ans Carbine soll ne SixC


----------



## MS1980 (16. Juni 2012)

wie geil ... und die XTR, die hast ja auch erst neu geholt ?

achja, was isn da passiert? 
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1140961

die gibts ja gerade günstig ...
http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=59391&gclid=CNvQ3-XJ07ACFYW_zAodzx4E2A


----------



## TigersClaw (16. Juni 2012)

Die XTR kommt an den 29er, is doch klar ;-)


----------



## zuki (17. Juni 2012)

MS1980 schrieb:


> ich finde die Race-Face kurbeln ganz gut, jedoch habe ich gelesen das sie ne 22mm Welle haben sollen, kann das sein?
> 
> also passen die ja garnicht zu mein Shimano Pressfit 92 Innenlager, das hat ja 24mm ...
> 
> was wisst ihr darüber?



RaceFace vermeldet dazu:

* We  will have a new PF30 BB/adapter available by the end of June. This BB  will allow Press-Fit 30 frames to run 24mm diameter spindled cranks  (like Race Face and Shimano). The Race Face PF30 BB will be available  for 68/73mm wide shells as well as a 83mm version; which now means you  have no reason not to run the super light  Race Face SixC cranks on  frames like the Demo 8!
*


----------



## MS1980 (17. Juni 2012)

ich habe jetzt auch bei einen anbieter gelesen, das 24mm Wellen verbaut sind


----------



## MS1980 (23. Juni 2012)

heute war mal wieder Bike-Tag, bei schönen Wetter und ganz angenehmer Temperatur ...

hier mal paar Bilder:

























und die Daten:













,,

war doch ganz ordentlich, aber zu wenig Zeit ...


----------



## bikeaddicted (23. Juni 2012)

Schön, dass du so viel Spaß hast mit deinem Ghost


----------



## ohneworte (24. Juni 2012)

MS1980 schrieb:


> heute war mal wieder Bike-Tag, bei schönen Wetter und ganz angenehmer Temperatur ...
> 
> hier mal paar Bilder:
> 
> ...



Mal wieder die Harburger Berge mit dem Paul-Roth-Stein!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MS1980 (5. Oktober 2012)

denn will ich auch mal wieder berichten, die große Tour in die richtigen Berge ist diesjahr leider ausgefallen, aber schöne Touren gab es trotzdem, auch wenn nicht so viele wie die letzten Jahre ...

August war ich auf Usedom um mit Maik die Trails dort zu fahren





















der Maik hat vor seiner Haustür nen echtes Trail Paradies, das aber auch ordentlich kondition verlangt, und auf den Trails an der küste lang die volle Aufmerksamkeit, sonst kann man schnell abrutschen und liegt unten am Strand (auf Bild 3 sieht man das dicke Loch)  
achja, einen breiten Lenker ist dort auch nicht gerade hilfreich wie ich feststellen mußte, hatte mit meine 710er ordentich zu kämpfen während Maik mit sein 580er da nur so durch gerauscht ist ...


----------



## bikeaddicted (5. Oktober 2012)

Schöner Bericht 


Die Trails an der Ostseeküste sind wirklich nicht zu unterschätzen.

Wurde da vor allem letztes Jahr sehr positiv überrascht.

Da kann man sogar ganz ordentlich hm machen.


Marko, sag mal, hast du eigentlich ne Folie zum Schutz der schönen Kurbel aufgebracht?


----------



## MS1980 (5. Oktober 2012)

nee, habe ich leider nicht drannen gedacht, mitlerweile sieht sie wieder übel aus, und wird über Winter wohl neu gemacht, oder ich bau meine Noir ran, die liegt noch im Keller. wollt ich eigentlich noch entlacken ... 

naja das wetter wird ja wieder schlechter, denn hab ich auch mehr zeit ... 

und ja wir haben echt schöne Trails hier an der Küste und ordentlich HM kannste auch schruppen ... aber nur auf langer Distanz ...


----------



## bikeaddicted (6. Oktober 2012)

Irgendwann ist die Harz-Schicht aber durch... 
Kannst ja nach dem Polieren Folie anbringen.

 Ach, hör auf mit dem Wetter... bei dem gefühlt ultra kurzen Sommer kommt das Dreckswetter viel zu schnell.
Ab Sonntag soll's hier aufhören zu regnen... 
Interessant, denn dort, wo ich war, konnte man auf relativ kurzer Strecke (z.B.60km) entlang eines Weges 800-1000m bergauf machen. Hat mich am ersten Tag echt überrascht.


----------



## MS1980 (6. Oktober 2012)

wo warst de denn?


----------



## bikeaddicted (6. Oktober 2012)

Dreistadt


----------



## MS1980 (28. Oktober 2012)

Dreistadt sagt mir jetzt nicht, soll aber Danzig und die Gegend sein, oder?

nagut, denn gehts weiter mit paar TourenBilder, kurz nach der UsedomTour habe ich mit nen Freund ne kleine Darß Runde gedreht ...

start war hier in Ahrenshagen:





von da aus direkt nach Prerow zur Seebrücke, lecker Eisbecher essen und Bilder machen 





denn gings zum Leuchtturm und zum Strand













denn habe ich noch das entdeckt:





auf dem Heimweg konnte mein Freund mal mein Bike testen, nachdem er sich über die schlechten wege dort beschwert hat, ik denk er wird sich wohl auch bald nen SOFA holen ... lach ...





und zum Schluß des Tages gab es noch das





war mehr ne schlemmer-Tour  aber schön war's trotzdem ...


----------



## MS1980 (31. Dezember 2012)

so liebe Freunde, denn will ich mal kurz über mein letztes jahr berichten, sind ja nur noch wenige Stunden und denn beginnt ja ein neues wieder ...

aus meiner großen Berge Tour wurde leider nix und wird erstmal verschoben da es zeitlich net drinnen war, denn neben den vielen arbeiten kam ab März noch was anderes dazu. 

mein Tochter wurde geboren und nun war ich als Papa auch noch verlangt, also wurde das Bike nicht mehr so oft aus geführt wie sonst ... 

trotzdem habe ich diesjahr wieder tolle Touren erlebt, mit guten Freunden mit denen man sich immer wieder gerne trifft ...

ebenso habe ich diejahr uch mit mein Kind die ersten gemeinsamen kleinen Rundfahrten gedreht, ich habe getrampelt und sie sich gefreut ...








als krönender Abschluß stand am 29ten denn die Jahresabschlußtour mit den Rostockern an, diesjahr allerdings mit Bike ...

























zu jedem guten Abschluß gehört natürlich auch das gemeinsame Essen ...













 das 

Spanferkel war so lecker das ich 3 solcher Teller geschaft habe ...

die anderen übrigens auch, deshalb war vom Schwein auch fast nix mehr über





danach gings nochmal 20km durch die gegend, bis wir gute 70km auf dem Tacho hatten, schön war's und man freut sich schon auf das nächste Spanferkel im neuen Jahr

euch allen ein guten Rutsch und viele schöne Stunden auf euren Bikes im Jahr 2013 ... 

machts gut, Marko


----------



## TomR. (27. Januar 2013)

Hallo MS1980,

also ich habe mir nun Deinen gesamten Thread von vorn bis hinten angeschaut und durchgelesen...zum einen, weil ich von diesem unheimlich schönen Rad fasziniert war, zum anderen, weil ich es verrückt finde, wie man um jedes Gramm so kämpfen und investieren kann=)
Ich komme im übrigen aus Stralsund und lebe derzeit als Student und Freiberufler in Greifswald.
War lange Fahrradabstinent, würde aber gerne wieder in den Sattel steigen.
Gibt es so etwas, wie eine organisierte Szene hier bei uns im Norden?
Kann man sich irgendwo anschließen?
So, entschuldige das Off-Topich Geplänkel...Dein Thread hat mir einen schönen Abend bereitet!

Tommy


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TigersClaw (27. Januar 2013)

Tommy, die gibt es. Guggstu hier:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=545798&page=104

und hier:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=464805&page=12


----------



## MS1980 (27. Januar 2013)

danke Steffen ...  

und Tommy, freut mich das es so spannend für dich war, ist ... 

naja, das tunen hatte einen besonderen Reiz ausgeübt, zum einen halt das niedrige Gewicht und zum anderen halt das Unikat welches es nur so gibt ...  

vielleicht hast ja hier anregungen für dein Neu-Aufbau gefunden, so das man sich im Sommer mal zu nen Tour mit den Rostocken trifft, die Jungs und Mädels sind immer super drauf und das gemeinsame Biken macht voll Laune, jedoch solltest schon ne gewisse kondi mitbringen sonst wird das schwer für dich. die Sontägigen Touren sind immer Tagestouren von 9 oder 10uhr  bis abends 17 -18 uhr und auch anstrengend, wenn#s im Wohld geht mit großer Basstorf Runde. da sind schnell 70-100km und bis 1350hm drinnen ...


----------



## Popeye34 (25. Februar 2013)

Der Winterschlaf hält aber sehr lange an


----------



## Vegeta2205 (25. Februar 2013)

xzippo schrieb:


> Der Winterschlaf hält aber sehr lange an


 
genau zeig mal wieder was


----------



## MS1980 (27. Februar 2013)

Hallo Sedi und Maik ...  

wie Winterschlaf, ich bin voll aktiv diesjahr ...   mehr als die letzten Jahre ...

Bilder habe leider zur Zeit keine, meine Frau hat die Cam immer bzw diese ist Leer wenn ich sie habe, kennst ja Maik ...

zur zeit liege ich jedoch mit Magen - Darm flach und das bei dem schönen wetter ...  heul


achja ne neue kurbel ist verbaut, die schöne FSA ist leider defekt, die intrigierte Achse hat sich gelöst und somit nicht mehr zugebrauchen ....

Bilder folgen wenn ich wieder Fit und auf'm bike sitze ...


----------



## Popeye34 (28. Februar 2013)

Neue Kurbel? 

Gute Besserung!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MS1980 (3. März 2013)

heute war es endlich soweit, die erste Tour in mein Hausrevier in HH stand an ... den Harburger Bergen ....  

dat hat sowas von Laune heute gemacht, nachdem ich die ersten 10km überstanden hatte...  war doch anstrengender als gedacht... aber naja

erstmal nen Bild von der neuen Kurbel, hat 22-33-44 zähne, das große brauchte ich bis jetzt noch garnicht, wird vielleicht ersetzt von nen Bashgard ....









Paul-Roth-Stein wie immer hochschieben,im fahren nicht zu schaffen, wenn man von richtung Kiekeberg kommt, heute bin ich jedoch dort runtergeballert, auf der Rückrunde ...  das bockt sowas von ...

denn kamen wieder viele Wurzeltrails, wie dieser hier auf'm X-Trail, 




spaß macht der aber nur wenn's bergab geht, sonst nicht fahrbar ...

wenn man den überstanden hat, denn kommt man zur Fischbeker Heide, schöne Gegend





nach der schönen Aussicht geht der X-trail weiter bis kurz vor Neugraben, ich bin aber vorher abgebogen und noch bissl duch die Heide geradelt und anschließend zurück über andere schöne Trails ...

am Ende stand das auf mein Tacho









und weil Winterpokal ist bin ich entspannt gefahren, mehr Zeit = mehr Punkte


----------



## Vegeta2205 (3. März 2013)

da bin ich bald mal mit dabei und bau die Kurbel doch auf zweifach um, habe auch gerade Kettenblätter für meine XTR bestellt fürs Fully


----------



## MS1980 (3. März 2013)

klar, kein Thema habe ich dir ja schon paar mal angeboten

mit Bash aber ...    

du wolltest mir doch nen bild schicken!!!!!


----------



## sellyoursoul (3. März 2013)

von mir für die Bilder und die Schmolke Flasche...


----------



## Popeye34 (4. März 2013)

Schöne Tour, schöne Kurbel  Ich würde das große Blatt so lassen wie es ist, man kann ja nie wissen....

Hast schon immer CB Pedale gehabt?


----------



## ohneworte (4. März 2013)

Vegeta2205 schrieb:


> da bin ich bald mal mit dabei und bau die Kurbel doch auf zweifach um, habe auch gerade Kettenblätter für meine XTR bestellt fürs Fully



Gib Bescheid wenn es soweit ist, da wäre ich dabei!


----------



## MS1980 (4. März 2013)

xzippo schrieb:


> Schöne Tour, schöne Kurbel  Ich würde das große Blatt so lassen wie es ist, man kann ja nie wissen....
> 
> Hast schon immer CB Pedale gehabt?



ja die Tour war so gut, das ich sie immer noch in den Beinen spüre ... 

das 44er wird bloß nen lange halten, habe gestern 3mal mit aufgesetzt, wenn baumstämme quer lagen, denn doch lieber nen Bash und statt 32 nen 36er 

ich hatte damals (97-2000) Wellgo gehabt, denn derbe gemault und auf Flat gewechselt aber damit meine Schienbeine sowas von versaut das ich doch wieder umgestiegen bin und seid 2004 Klick fahre, die CB kamen aber erst als ich mit dem Leichtbau gegonnen habe, müßte 2008/2009 gewesen sein ...

für mich die besten Pedalen bis jetzt, da sie durch die offene Bauweise kaum Dreck aufnehmen und ich immer super rein und raus komme, auch schneller als mit den normalen, achja das niedrige Gewicht ist auch noch nen Bonus ....


----------



## TigersClaw (4. März 2013)

Marco, ruf doch bei uns mal für den Sonntag in zwei Wochen ne Harburger Berge Tour aus. Ich wäre dabei, und sicher noch einige von hier


----------



## MS1980 (4. März 2013)

du Steffen, das wird diesen Monat nix, fahren genau an dem WE wieder nach Hause, sind denn 3Wochen hier, das reicht denn auch, 

und denn ist auch fast Ostern, da sind wir auch wieder daheim ...  und denn ist April ...  

aber im Sommer, denn versuch ich mal das ich alleine nen WE hier in HH bleib, denn könnt ihr auch ne nacht bleiben, und sontag gibts denn noch ne City - Tour


----------



## Vegeta2205 (4. März 2013)

:d :d :d


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MS1980 (17. März 2013)

so langsam kann der Sommer auch kommen, bzw der Winter mit sein Schnee und Matsch kann gehen ...   Snowrides machen zwar Laune und es gab auch schon einige schöne aber langsam machts keine Lust mehr ...

durch das verdammte Salz auf den wegen habe ich mir bereits den ersten Umwefer versaut, komplett verrostet und komplett starr das er nicht mehr geschaltet hat ...

als schlauer Fuchs hatte ich mir denn nen Schutz gebaut, der so aussah.






soweit sah das echt gut aus und funktioniert auch super, jedoch halten die kabelbinder nicht wenn der Hinterbau bissl döller einfedert, ist ja nen Mehrgelenker und der Hinterbau bewegt sich net als ganzes  ....  verdammt

naja, 3x schon neu gemacht, damit die letzten Snowrides noch mitgenommen werden können ...


----------



## MS1980 (2. April 2013)

so denn will ich auch mal wieder berichten ...

der Winterpokal ist nun zu Ende und ich habe festgestellt das es ne gute Idee war dort mit zumachen .... soviel Rad bin ich die letzten Winter-Jahre nicht gefahren. 










das sind meine Bikedaten für diesjahr bereits,  obwohl es eigentlich nen bissl mehr sind, denn mein Tacho ist ab -7°c immer ausgegangen und hat nix mehr angezeigt ... 

im Winterpokal habe ich 500 punkte gesammelt, welche mich auf Platz 751 schickten 
http://winterpokal.mtb-news.de/users/view/156869

eigentlich bin ich ganz zufrieden mit meiner Leistung, mal schauen was die nexten Monate so mit sich bringen ...  nen bissl Sonne wäre ne ware Freude ... 



die ersten neuen Teile sind auch schon eingetroffen ...


----------



## Vegeta2205 (3. April 2013)

neue Teile???? 

sehr schön aber das Zeigen nicht vergessen


----------



## MS1980 (3. April 2013)

ich wollte doch an mein Antrieb was machen, bin damit irgendwie noch nicht zufrieden

hier mal nen grobes Bild, Gewichte werden später gezeigt 






die Bremsbeläge sind für vorne, die jetzigen Organischen von Magura sind irgendwie schwach, da kommt nix mehr, mal schauen wie diese so sind


----------



## TigersClaw (3. April 2013)

Berichte mal wie die Beläge sind. Meine Marta könnte auch etwas mehr Bumms vertragen.


----------



## MS1980 (4. April 2013)

kann ich gerne machen, bin selber auch gespannt, sollen aber die besten sein die man bekommt ...

hier denn mal die einzelnen Gewichte


----------



## TigersClaw (4. April 2013)

Die Kassette ist aber sackschwer


----------



## MS1980 (4. April 2013)

ist ne XT 11-34 ...

die XX hat schon nen kleinen abrieb an den kleinen Blättern, geht zwar noch aber die leg ich erstmal wieder weg

die Kette ist noch ungekürzt


----------



## MS1980 (14. April 2013)

soweit habe ich den Bock wieder fertig und das sieht jetzt ganz gut aus mit dem Bashgard ...









nur der Umwerfer sitzt echt viel zu hoch, eigentlich soll der für 38z sein, aber das kann ja nicht sein ...  

da muß noch nen passender ran, nur welcher? jemand nen Vorschlag?

es gibt ja mitlerweile viel zu viele Modelle, das man da nicht mehr durchblickt ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TigersClaw (14. April 2013)

Das is doch ein 3x-Umwerfer?

Welche Kurbel ist das jetzt?


----------



## MS1980 (14. April 2013)

sollte eigentlich einer für 2x10 sein, aber 3fach geh auch ... irgendwie hat der Verkäufer selbst nicht durch gesehen ...

Kurbel ist die Truvativ Noir, entlackt ...  mal schauen wie lange die mitmacht ...  oder es kommt ne stabilere ...


----------



## TigersClaw (14. April 2013)

Ich könnte Dir die Race Face SixC empfehlen


----------



## MS1980 (14. April 2013)

denn brauch ich wieder nen neues Innenlager ...  und preislich weit weit entfernt ...

hat keiner nen Tip samt Link für nen passenden Umwerfer?


----------



## TigersClaw (14. April 2013)

http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p26434_XTR-Umwerfer-E-Type-FD-M985-E-2--10-fach-.html


----------



## MS1980 (15. April 2013)

der ist ja auch von 40z ...  ist ja genauso wie mein jetziger

ich habe den hier gerade gefunden
http://www.bike-components.de/produ...er-E-Type-FD-M665-E-Top-Swing-2--9-fach-.html

der sollte doch passen, ist ja für 36z und da für 9fach sollte da auch die Kette nicht so schnell schleifen, die 10fach ist ja nen bissl schmaler ...

was meint ihr?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MS1980 (19. April 2013)

heute kam der Postbote und hat mir nun den (hoffentlich) passenden Umwerfer gebracht ... 

ich habe mich nun für den SLX entschieden, hier mal nen Bild samt Gewicht




die E-Type Platte habe ich weg gelassen da ich sie eh nicht brauche, beim AMR werden diese ohne die Platte befestigt ...  sonst wären es 151gr ...


----------



## Vegeta2205 (19. April 2013)

moin,

und schon verbaut?

kommst Du am We zum radeln...

gruss


----------



## MS1980 (19. April 2013)

verbaut noch nicht Maik, mal schauen wann ich das mache, aber vorm Harz soll das noch was werden ...

wir sind jetzt seid 16uhr in der Heimat, heute und morgen aber Geburstag feiern, da bleibt keine zeit zum biken ...  

next Woche geht das wieder los ...


----------



## MS1980 (22. April 2013)

heute radeln gewesen, zwar zur Arbeit und zurück aber egal ...

alles funzt super, die Kette schleift zwar nirgens aber der Umwerfer wird trotzdem noch gewechselt, optisch sieht's denn besser aus ...

_Steffen_: die neuen Beläge sind Hammer, die hauen ordentlich rein ...  dagegen sind die orginalen echt lahm ...  die VR Bremse hat jetzt wieder ordentlich bums und das Treppen runterfahren macht wieder richtig Laune ... kann ich dir echt empfehlen ...


----------



## TigersClaw (22. April 2013)

Du sollst beim Treppen fahren doch nicht bremsen


----------



## MS1980 (23. April 2013)

ich fahre ja sehr gerne Treppen und das langsam, hilft ungemein beim Gleichgewichts - Fahrtraining ... 

schnell runter ballern kann ja jeder ...

mußt nur den Arsch immer schön weit hinterm Sattel lassen ...


----------



## MS1980 (5. Mai 2013)

heute mal wieder unterwegs gewesen ... 






























das war mal wieder schön .... anstrengend ...   also bis zur nächsten Tour ...  Im Harz


----------



## TigersClaw (5. Mai 2013)

Sieht echt gut aus. Demnäxt machste einfach mal einen Aufruf, und dann kommen wir


----------



## bikeaddicted (6. Mai 2013)




----------



## MS1980 (12. Mai 2013)

ik bin wieder zurück ...  Hammer war's ....

heute mal ein Bild, weitere folgen ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikeaddicted (12. Mai 2013)

Wo warst du denn?

Harz? Erzgebirge?


----------



## MS1980 (13. Mai 2013)

wieder Harz von Mittwochabend bis Sontag mittag

unsere Hütte:





 Tag 1: Anstieg zum Wulmberg gschafft und nen Gruppenfoto gemacht




abfahrt richtung Braunlage über diesen fetten Trail ...




für uns aber nicht immer fahrbar, mangels können 




denn hoch zum Achtermann




und runter über fette Wurzelteppiche und Steinfelder, hier der Tiger








denn nach Torfhaus was Essen, weiter bei leichten Regen über schöne Trails




Richtung Oderteich mit vielen nassen Wurzelteppichen, was auch sonst




durch den Regen war das denn nicht mehr ganz so spaßig, denn nasse Wurzeln sind arg gemein ...  also immer schön locker fahren

denn den letzten Trail mit genommen nach Hause, nochmal kurz sammeln, Mut irgendwo herholen und beide Hände an den Bremshebeln ....









geschaft ... juhu, der erste Tag war schon mal ordentlich


----------



## bikeaddicted (13. Mai 2013)

Sehr schöner Bericht und tolle Bilder!  


Schade, dass das Wetter nicht gehalten hat.


----------



## MS1980 (14. Mai 2013)

war noch im Rahmen mit dem Wetter ....

Tag 2:








erst die Brockenstraße bis zu hälfte locker hoch radeln, denn kam der Trail einstieg ...




da ging's zum Höllenstieg,  der Name ist aber sowas von passend





















dit sieht leider nicht so Steil aus, wie es eigentlich war ...




deswegen mal kurz vom Rad abgestiegen und nen Foto gemacht ...





der Trail hat auch nen Opfer gefunden, zum Glück nix dolles gewesen ....








 und überall Steine ....  finde den richtigen Weg ...

alle unten heile angekommen, bis auf leichte Schürfwunde und der eine Platten ...danach ging das erstmal locker weiter, der Harz hat noch mehr zu bieten





schöne Aussichtsplattform, gegenüber denn ein super Trail denn wir nur durch Zufall entdeckt haben ....




der hat richtig Laune gemacht ....








weiter zum Moorstieg, leider hieß es hier erstmal bergauf tragen, an fahren war überhaupt nicht zu denken ...




oben angkommen, erstmal Material checken, alles soweit ok, die Beine machen auch noch mit




denn kam dieser Sahne Trail mit super Blick und schöner Holztreppe ...




denn wieder Steinfelder, hier der Pfarrstieg 





soweit ging alles gut, ca. 2min später rutsche ich vorne weg und mach nen Überschlag, zum glück alles Ok, leichte prellung am Unterarm und abschürfungen am Bein ...  erstmal schnauze voll und weiter geschoben, bis der Trail zuende war, denn ging das locker zur Hütte zurück ...  am Ende denn folgende Daten von beiden Tagen










irgendwas stimmt mit meiner VR Bremse nicht, die kann ich mitlerweile schon bis zum Griff ziehen, hoffentlich wird das nicht schlimmer, 2Tage stehen noch an ....


----------



## MS1980 (14. Mai 2013)

hier nochmal ein Video vom Pfarrstieg:
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uhc0eaA-6as"]Projekt Pfarrstieg - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## bikeaddicted (14. Mai 2013)

Ach, ihr seid noch im Harz???





Die Steinfelder erinnern mich an einem Trail am Gardasee... vom Passo Nota runter zum Ledrosee...


Bei den Trails kann dein Bike endlich mal voll zeigen was es kann, wa?
-> und du letztendlich auch


----------



## MS1980 (14. Mai 2013)

das Bike wurde ordentlich in die Mangel genommen, ik bin echt erstaunt was es so ab kann 

wir sind nicht mehr im Harz, will nur die Spannung aufrecht erhalten


----------



## bikeaddicted (14. Mai 2013)

MS1980 schrieb:


> das Bike wurde ordentlich in die Mangel genommen, ik bin echt erstaunt was es so ab kann
> 
> *wir sind nicht mehr im Harz, will nur die Spannung aufrecht erhalten *


 

Ok, schön


----------



## MS1980 (14. Mai 2013)

weiter gehts mit Tag 3




den ersten dollen Material Ausfall, bei 3 Leuten gleichzeitig nen Platten ...




danach gings weiter, wie das Stück hier heißt weiss ich leider nicht, aber der in der mitte hat versucht das zu fahren ....  versucht .... aber leider nicht geschafft




weiter zur Ecktalsperre und denn einmal rum um den Eckerstausee 




schöne Gegend ....




nach den schönen Trail wurde wieder Pause gemacht, der 8te Platten bis jetzt 




Actionfoto 




weg zur Bremer Hütte und denn das Steile hinten hoch, wir wollen heut noch hoch hinauf ...




dort wollten wir hin, der Holy Trail ...  








immer noch der Holy Trail, kurz vorher ...




die Aussicht von hier oben ist echt der Hammer ....    




Wahnsinn's Ausblick ... danach gab es kuchen und denn ging es auch schon weiter ...




links und rechts führt der Höllenstieg entlang, doch darauf hatten wir heute keine Lust mehr ...  wir wollten ja noch Hm sammeln ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Vegeta2205 (14. Mai 2013)

hey MS schöner Bericht und Bilder


----------



## MS1980 (14. Mai 2013)

kurze Fotopause, denn weiter




eigentlich wollten wir von hier aus noch über den Brocken, jedoch hat mehr als die hälfte gestreikt, sie wollten nur noch nach Hause ...  das kommt wenn man immer vorballert und seine Kräfte nicht ordentlich einteilt ...  schade ...  ich bin wieder top in Form ....  wieso auch immer?  aber es läuft gerade richtig gut ...




hier nochmal kurz vorm Pfarrstieg richtung Schierke, denn nehmen wir den noch fix mit, laune hat er ja gestern schon gemacht ...








die gesamt Daten der letzten Tage ...  schon ordentlich
ich bin immer noch Fit, keine schmerzenden Beine könnte nochmal los ...  doch plötzlich fängt es an zu Regnen, also doch ne gute entscheidung gewesen ....  und trocken geblieben ....  morgen ist ja auch noch ein Tag ...


----------



## MS1980 (14. Mai 2013)

danke Maik ...


----------



## bikeaddicted (14. Mai 2013)

MS1980 schrieb:


> das Bike wurde ordentlich in die Mangel genommen, ik bin echt erstaunt was es so ab kann
> 
> wir sind nicht mehr im Harz, *will nur die Spannung aufrecht erhalten*


So wie mein Thread: "Cannondale Taurine Aufbau... super short..."


----------



## MS1980 (15. Mai 2013)

jup ...  ik finde solche Touren berichte immer klasse, deswegen lass ich auch andere dran teil haben .... 



Tag 4, und somit der letzte:

heute wollten wir uns mit jemanden aus dem Harz treffen und den letzten Tag gemeinsam radeln, was der großteil der Truppe aber abgelehnt hat ...  die hatten plötzlich keine Lust mehr auf nen Hm Tour ... (mmmhhhh  Weicheier) naja war ja auch zu erwarten wenn man jeden Tag volle Pulle gibt egal ob Bergauf oder Bergab ...  dazu die Stütze und die vielen Hm ...  naja, ik bin jedenfalls noch immer Top Motiviert und Nils und Steffen würden auch biken  ...  nen Blick aus'm Fenster und die motivation kippt ...  Regen ...  ach Neeeeee ....  erstmal Frühstück und denn weiter sehen, wird ja vielleicht besser ...  der Himmel klart auf, nur noch feiner Nieselregen ....  ich frage nach wegen der Tour ....  stille ...   die anderen 4 haben schon abgesagt, Steve sagt auch ab ...  immer noch schmerzen im Fuß, Nils packt bereits seine Sachen und will gleich nach Hause, also auch keine Lust ...  Steffen hat auch keine Motivation bei Regen zu fahren ....  verdammt ....  ich wollte die 4000hm knacken, das war mein Ziel ....   nagut wenn nicht anderes denn fahr ich allein, sind ja nicht mehr viel bis 4000hm, den Brocken hoch sollte genügen ...  die Leute würden auf mich warten, TOP ....  ik mach mich fertig...  bis 12 Uhr wollte ich zurück sein, jetzt ist es kurz nach 10 ...  ob ik das schaffe? .... Motiviert bin ich immer Noch ....  also los ...  

ik fühl mich gut, merke den leichten Niesel kaum, die Beine fühlen sich auch gut an, ik hab nen guten 15er Schnitt, der erste steilere Anstieg runter auf 8km ....  es läuft, ich komme gut voran, schneller als das letzte Mal ....  die Hm sammeln sich, perfekt ...  wieder nen 16er Schnitt ...  

ik bin von meiner Leistung total begeistert, muß an der Landschaft liegen das meine Beine das alles so gut mitmacht, daheim bekomme ich ab 1000hm meist Krämpfe und quäle mich total ....  hier ist alles anderes ...  ich sollte öffters herkommen ...  

das Wetter wird schlimmer, die Brille ist schon ab, total beschlagen, ein letzter kurzer Stop an der Hütte vor der steile Rampe, bin fast oben ....  kurz noch die Kamera rausholen nen Riegel spachteln und weiter ....    ich fahre weiter, plötzlich merke ich, meine kamera ist weg, verdammt ....  die liegt noch auf dem Stein ....  schnell zurück ...  noch da ....  puhhhh ...  und wieder die Steile Rampe rauf, naja ik wollt ja Hm sammeln ...  lach .....  oben angekommen ...

JuHu 

...  die Sicht ist total schlecht und das Wetter auch nicht schöner ...  es fängt an zu hageln ....   kurzer Blick auf die Uhr ...  11:10Uhr ...  geil, ne knappe Std ....  fix nen Foto und denn wieder schnell runter ....





runter fahren ist die Qual, ich seh nix mehr, der Regen wird döller und das Spritzwasser knallt mir sowas von ins Gesicht, Schei_e  ...

ich fahre jetz neben der Straße im Schotterbett, es ist besser und ich seh wieder was, allerdings ist die Geschwindigkeit langsam, will ja net wegrutschen am letzten Tag ....  
11:40 Uhr komme ich in der Unterkunft an ...  total Nass aber immer noch Motiviert ....  
das Tacho zeigt mir jetzt diese tollen Daten:









Hammer, ik bin stolz wie Bolle ....  immer noch Fit, aber jetzt wird geduscht und denn gehts in die Heimat ...  4std Autofahrt stehen noch aus ...  

ich hatte nen Hammer Spaß im Harz mit tollen Freunden und freue mich schon auf das nächste mal ...  vielleicht knacke ich denn die 5000hm ..... 

kurze Bilianz: 1 Platten, 1 Tag mit schwächelnder VR Bremse trotz 200er Scheibe, 1 Sturz mit leichten Prellungen und Schürfwunden und ein Hr mit vielen losen Speichen ....  sonst hat alles super gehalten ...  

Nochmal ein ganz goßes Danke an Steffen, für die Organisation und die vielen tollen Trails .....


----------



## zarea (17. Mai 2013)

Marko, mein Held. Bist echt noch oben gewesen. 
Wurdest ja auch über die Tage immer schneller, wer weiß, ob ich da mitgehalten hätte.

Ich hab mich nachher auf der Heimfahrt ein bisschen geärgert, dass ich nicht doch noch mit zum Brocken gekommen bin.
Am Frühstückstisch saß ich ja mit Bikeklamotten da, aber dann kam ja so eine allgemeine Unlust auf. Ich wollte einfach den Tag nicht mit warten verplämpern. 
Wir müssen an unserer Kommunikation arbeiten. 

Aber so konnte ich noch einen Blumenstrauß zum Muttertag los werden. 

Bis zum nächsten Mal.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MS1980 (19. Mai 2013)

da hätte ich mich schon angepasst Nils, habe das die anderen Tage zuvor ja auch mit Steve gemacht ... 

aber das Wetter war echt übel ... 

nach dem Holy-Trail waren alle meine Beine wie geheilt, kann aber auch an den guten Schneewitchenkuchen gelegen haben, danach ....  der war ja auch sowas von lecker 

trotzdem war's mit euch wieder super ...    next mal denn wieder ...


----------



## zarea (19. Mai 2013)

Nach dem beschreiten des heiligen Pfades, waren Deine Beine geheilt?
Wenn sich das rum spricht, wird es dort in Zukunft ganz schön voll werden.


----------



## MS1980 (19. Mai 2013)

zarea schrieb:


> Nach dem beschreiten des heiligen Pfades, waren Deine Beine geheilt?





mmmmmmhhhhhh ....    JUP ....  

lag wohl an der Macht des Trails ...


----------



## MS1980 (22. Juli 2013)

das letzte Wochenende habe ich ein Bikemarathon gemacht, hatte ordentlich Spass und auch noch besuch ..... 

Freitag nach der Arbeit ging der Spaß los:









erstmal diesen schönen Trail gefunden, der es in sich hat, aber wenn man ihn schafft, denn bekommst das grinsen erstmal nicht mehr raus ...







denn zum Gipfel hoch ...  lach 

und die Daten:













denn kam der Samstag, heute wollte ich eigentlich mit den Rostocker hier los,aber die haben denn doch abgesagt ...  also alleine los ...









wieder schöne Trails entdeckt und gefahren ... denn weiter in der Heide ...


















denn diesen Wurzeltrail gefunden ...  irgendwann werde ich den auch fahren, wenn ich den einstieg dazu finde





daten von 2Tagen:













anstrengend war's bei 27-32°c aber 1Tag ist ja noch ...

Sontag habe ich denn Guide gespielt und ein Radlfreund aus der Heimat mein Revier gezeigt, leider hatte er nur 5std zeit ...   









fit war er auf jeden fall und ist mit einer 29/42 zu 36z gefahren und auch die Anstiege hoch geballert ...  ich mußte ihn immer zähmen, aber beim Bergab da hat er doch das ein und andere mal geschoben ...  das Stück auf bild 2 ist aber auch was fies ...  

am Ende der Tour hatte ich folgende Daten:













für ein Wochenende net übel hier im Flachland ... 

achja, der kamerad aus der Heimat ist von der Gegend sowas von angetan das er auf jeden Fall wieder kommt, noch diesjahr ...


----------



## MS1980 (24. Juli 2013)

das Beste an den Wochenende war aber das














nen absolut geniales Bike mit ner top wohlfühl- Geo und nen sattes Fahrwerk ....

mir ist auch so als wenn die 27,5er Räder besser über die Wurzeln gerollt sind, und bergauf ist es auch locker gesprintet ... aber das lag vermutlich am leichten Carbonrahmen und den guten Parts ... und die Euphorie 

schade das nur das Highend Modell zum testen war, hätte gerne mal gewußt wie sich das normale Bezahlbare so fährt ... 

aber man kann nicht alles haben ... 

weitere Modelle von Ibis, Santa Cruz, Rocky Mountain und Open standen zum Probefahren ...  

meine Wahl fiel aber auf das Rocky weil AM und für mein geschmack das optimale Bike für Mich ... (neben 26er)


----------



## Popeye34 (2. August 2013)

Absolut schönes Rocky  
Hast du vor es zu kaufen? So wie es da steht für 2900, ist doch ok....
 Dein aktuelles Bike wird mit Sicherheit auch noch ein bisschen was rein bringen, dann hast du bestimmt noch teile ohne ende bei dir "herum liegen", da waren doch noch div. Schmolke Parts? 

Rechne mal durch, das Rocky ist ein Traum


----------



## MS1980 (2. August 2013)

absolut schÃ¶nes Rocky, das sehe ich auch so, aber da steht ab 2900â¬ 

das Model was ich gefahren bin(foto) ist das Top-Modell und liegt bei 7599â¬ 

mir zuviel Kohle fÃ¼r nen Bike ...


----------



## Popeye34 (3. August 2013)

.


----------



## MS1980 (1. November 2013)

denn mach ich mal weiter ...  

am 3.10 habe ich besuch bekommen aus der Heimat, 3 Freunde hatten sich angemeldet zum gemeinsamen Trail surfen ...  Steve und Thomas waren noch nie hier und Kay hat es das letzte mal so gut gefallen das er wieder mit wollte ...











Bild 1 ist am Karlstein und Bild 2 in der Fischbeker Heide ...

denn wurden Actionbilder gemacht 




spaßig war's













Steve













Thomas














knappe 50km und 1060hm haben sie/wir geschafft ....


----------



## MS1980 (1. November 2013)

die wochenenden danach waren wir viel in der Heimat und bin dort mit Freunden im Whold gefahren ...  das macht auch Laune, aber kein vergleich zu mein HaBe's ....

heute war ich denn mal wieder los ...  
die ersten 600hm waren anstrengend, aber denn gings ganz gut weiter und wieder viele neue Trails gefunden/gefahren













der Trail hat so gebockt das ich den gleich 2x gefahren bin 























spaßig war's heut wieder ...  ik werd wohl wieder kommen ....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MS1980 (30. Dezember 2013)

so Leute, nur noch morgen denn ist das Jahr 2013 auch schon wieder vorbei. für mich war es mal wieder ein tolles Jahr mit vielen fetten Trails die ich mit Freunden gefahren bin ... 

mein Highlight diesjahr war ganz klar unser Harztrip ...  die vielen genialen Trails dort machen einfach wahnsinn's Spaß, und da wir immen nen guten Guide hatten(dank Steffen) sind wir auch immer wieder neue gefahren gefahren ....

denn bin ich selber auch viele Touren in meinen Hausrevier gefahren und muß sagen das ich mich so langsam, nach 6 Jahren, auch dort zurecht finde und auch immer mal wieder neue Trails dort erkunde, das Gebiet ist dort aber so weitläufig das ich die nächsten Jahre dort noch neues entdecken werde ...

gestern stand die Jahresabschlußtour mit den Rostocker an, genau wie letztes Jahr. die Tour war wunderbar, der waldboden leicht matschig aber spaßig war's mal wieder, und die Truppe mit 12Leuten auch gut .


















nach der schönen tour stand denn noch das traditionelle Essen an, wie immer lecker Spanferkel








so lecker ...  

meine Daten für das Jahr sind:
3058 km
31356 hm
195 std ...  
euch allen schonmal nen guten Rutsch und happy Trails im Jahr 2014 ...    

ik Freu mich jedenfalls schon ...


----------



## MS1980 (30. Dezember 2013)

hier noch das passende Video


----------



## MS1980 (23. Februar 2014)

neues Jahr neues Glück ...  auf den Trails

habe mich wieder für'm Winterpokal eingetragen und es läuft gut, ok das Wetter ist diesjahr auch um Welten besser als das letzte ...

ein paar Touren bin ich auch schon gefahren diesjahr, hier in meinen Revier und im Rostocker Wohld, dort finde ich klasse das man die möglichkeit hat was zu essen während der Tour, einkehr ist denn im Quellental wo wir immer freundlich vom Wirt entpfangen werden und wir meist den Seniteller nehmen ....

am 9.2 bin ich mit nen Kumpel allein los, um bissl im Wohld zu spielen, wie immer entspannt und ohne Streß ....

auf'm Weg zum Mittagstisch lag doch echt son fetter Baum im weg, also kurz angehalten, geschaut ob was geht und los ...









durch die Astgabelung sollte es fahrbar sein ... also los


----------



## MS1980 (23. Februar 2014)

im Januar hatte ich das Pech auf einer Matschtour in den Habe's das sich meine Kette sowas von verbogen hat das ich sie tauschen mußte, nachdem sich die kette rund 50x verklemmt hat, aber immer nur auf den kleinen Kettenblatt und immer nur von unten, wieso auch immer ...






Kette und auch das große Kettenblatt habe ich getauscht weil auch das ein weg hatte, muß damit mal über aufgestetzt haben

habe jetzt nen 36z SLX Blatt verbaut und ne XT Kette, nachdem ich aber denn nicht mehr schalten konnte vom kleinen auf dem großen habe ich die Kette mal gedreht und siehe da, alles perfekt (schrift nach außen)...  mit der KMC war das egal, shimano halt ....



heute war ich auch mal wieder unterwegs, 6:30uhr war startzeit und um 11:15 saß ich wieder im Auto 














wege waren auch gesperrt, wieso auch immer ...




kurz zum Wildpark ran, Trinkreserve kaufen aber nicht beißen lassen 




ab 10uhr schönstes Wetter

















Wetter kann gerne so bleiben, bissl wärmer wäre aber auch ok ...


----------



## MS1980 (15. März 2014)

heute mal ne Tagestour gemacht in mein Revier ...  7:30h gings los und 15:45h war's zu Ende
schönes Wetter nur voll windig aber dafür blieb der angekündigte Regen weg ... 









am Karlstein ...   von rechts kommend war's noch flowig und nach lings also Bild 2 wird's ruppiger, aber genial 




denn da beginnt der X-trail













die Heide war wieder wunderbar, nur der Dünensand wird wieder extrem weich ....  der Sommer kommt ....




da hab ich mich auch mal wieder hochgeqält aber ich habe jetzt ne schöne Abfahrt von dort gefunden, die bockt voll ...


----------



## MS1980 (15. März 2014)

heftig war's ...  aber genial mal kein Zeitdruck zu haben ....


----------



## MS1980 (31. Juli 2014)

da bin ik mal wieder ...

wie in mein letzten beitrag schon gezeigt, habe ich die 2000hm hier im Flachland auch mal geknackt ....

wollte ja schon länger mal ne Tagestour machen und so das ganze ausreizen und selber auch mal schauen wie viel hier geht und vor allem wieviel bei Mir geht ... 

start war 7uhr um es wirklich gemütlich angehen zu lassen ...  alles lief perfekt und die ersten 1000hm waren schnell abgespult, nach knappe 4std radeln bin ich in der Fischbeker Heide am Segelflugplatz angekommen, mein Tacho zeigte mir 54km und 1471hm an ...   naja gut, da geht aber noch was. als ich mir denn mein Schaltwerk so anschaue bekomm ich fast ne Krise




der Schaltzug hängt nur noch an 2seilen  ....  aaahhhh ...  naja nach kurzen überlegen habe ich mich entschlossen doch weiter zu radeln und eben nicht mehr zu schalten. zumindest hinten nicht.  habe denn noch ordentlich was geschafft und mein tagesziel mit 2000hm auch erreicht. ohne Wege/Trails doppelt zu fahren, ok ab und an gab es Trailkreuzungen oder kleine Schleifen aber das geht nicht ganz ohne ...
naja ...  hier geht ne ganze Menge ...  dazu aber später mehr ...  


am 13.4 bin ich denn mit den Rostocker wieder los gewesen, diesmal gings nach Bastorf bei Kühlungsborn wo wir echt lange nicht mehr waren. ist eine etwas längere Tour als die übliche Whold Runde. diese Tour ist auch anstrengender, weshalb nicht jeder mit kam ... 

wir sind denn zu viert los, 3x Fully und 1x Star ...  








































spaßig war's mal wieder, so mit ner Truppe zu radeln, bin ja sonst der " Lone Ranger "



die nächsten Wochen waren auch nicht ohne, auch hier wurden viele neue Trails unter die Stollen genommen, habe immer wieder Trails miteinander kombiniert um zu schauen was so geht und was eher nicht. 

Ziel des ganzen war eine neue Tagestour mit ordentlich Spaß bergab und trotzdem auch Hm satt ...


----------



## MS1980 (31. Juli 2014)

Herrentag war's denn wieder soweit, die große Tagestour stand auf'm Plan ...

den Abend vorher hatte ich meine Karte nochmals studiert und bin die Strecke geistig abgeradelt ...  

da ich immer noch ohne Navi fahre ist es halt schwer die ganzen Wege im Kopf zu behalten da es hier gefühlte 1000 davon gibt und ich es abwechslungsreich gestalten wollte.

7:15uhr gings denn wieder los, um die Ruhe zu haben und weil's dort noch angenehm kühl ist ...  was jedoch sehr schnell nach lies und die temperatur auf knappe 30° anstieg, also nicht so ideal um zu biken ...  ab 12uhr kamen denn auch die vielen Wanderer und so waren einige Trails schnell voll und nicht mehr so flüssig zu fahren wie sonst ...  und wie's eigentlich am meisten Spaß macht ...  

aber ein fröhliches miteinander ist Mir denn doch wichtiger ... 

ein paar Bilder habe ich denn auch noch:




am Kaiserstuhl ...  Hammer Bild 








neuer Trail ....




neuer Dirtspot














und die Daten von diesen Hammer Tag:













ordentlich ... oder ?  aber da geht noch mehr glaube ich, allerdings weiß ich noch nicht wie ich die anderen Trails mit einbaue weil sie etwas weiter weg sind  ....  naja ich schau mal ...  




achja, denn weniger gute Meldungen. 





meine Crest am VR ...  das HR sah 2Tage später auch so aus ...  genau am Stoß eingerisse ...  

und seid 1Woche habe ich :













neu aufgebaut, die 240s sind geblieben , CX Ray und Arch Ex kamen neu ...  gewichtszunahme von ca.130gr ....  


achja und meine Fox Gabel habe ich eine optische Auffrischung verpasst





leider passt der Farbton nicht ganz, aber man sagte mir was von Feuerrot ...  mmmmhhhhh  ...  über winter wird denn nochmal lackiert

die großen Fox Decals kommen auch noch drauf ...


----------



## MS1980 (24. Januar 2015)

denn will ich auch mal wieder ... 


nachdem der Sommer ganz ordentlich war und ich noch einige Touren drehen konnte, kam denn am 11.9 meine 2te Tochter zur Welt und ich habe denn darauf 2 Monate Elternzeit genommen und nur ganz selten mal ne kleine Runde gedreht, aber nix im Gelände ... 
und unser Hausbau hat auch endlich im November begonnen, obwohl wir eigentlich im September schon drinnen wohnen wollten ... 

im November mußte ich zum Ghosthändler wegen nen Garantiefall ...







schöner Riss ... also zu BOC gefahren und nachgefragt ob sie mir helfen würden, da das Bike ja in Hameln gekauft und net bei denen in HH ... aber der Mitarbeiter meinte alles kein problem solange Unterlagen vorhanden sind ... perfekt ....  alles dabei gehabt, er denn alles kopiert, schaden auch fotographiert und sofort ne Mail an Ghost geschickt ...
nach 3 Wochen wurde ich denn kontaktiert, Ghost bräuchte Bilder von der Rahmennummer. also wieder hin ... nach paar wochen kam denn auch ersatz, allerdings war nix weißes mehr auf lager und so kam ne schwarz-graue ... naja egal hauptsache ik kann wieder biken ...
achja ersatz gabt's für Lau, nur montagekosten durfte ich bezahlen. naja ...



schaut komisch aus, mmmhhhhh  ...  zum Glück hat Ghost nen kompletten Hinterbau geschickt und ich die Kettenstreben denn so mitbekommen. hätten se ja auch gleich wechseln können, aber der aufwand war wohl zu groß ...  naja denn eben fix selbst gemacht, nach 1std war ich auch durch ... und es sah gleich besser aus ...




in der zwischenzeit war ich nicht untätig sondern habe mir ne neue gabel gegönnt, da meine Fox doch immer mehr Buchsenspiel bekam und ne Reperatur teurer als ne neue Gabel wäre, denn schließlich ist 26 ja tot und alle müssen größer haben, so konnte ich bei ebay ne neue Fox fit 150rl für 148€ erbeuten ...  natürlich in schwarz 




hier bin ich in der gegend um Marlow unterwegs und das war meine erste große Tour mal wieder, war ganz ordentlich und mal wieder ne Wohltat so lange radeln zu dürfen ...

achja Punktesammeln steht ja auch wieder aufm Plan, also wird täglich zur Arbeit geradelt mit Umwegen 

am 28.12 war denn wieder die Abschlußtour mit den Rostockern. diesmal waren wir nur 4 Leute was schade war aber ne schöne Tour war's trotzdem wieder und das Essen danach, Natürlich Spannferkel wieder super lecker ...  






















das war denn 2014 ...  alles in allem nen doch recht gutes/starkes jahr für mich 

Daten: 4202km und 42000 hm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MS1980 (1. Februar 2015)

ik hab mich mal wieder gequält ...

Freitag 46km




samstag 70km




und heute




bis



verdammtes Pedal ... stand denn mitten im Wald hinter Wildpark Schwarze Berge und ca. 10km vom Auto entfernt ...

durchs Klicksystem konnte ich trotzdem weiterfahren, mußte nur drauf auchten das es nicht von der Achse rutschte, aber schön war nicht ... 
naja nach 4Jahren quälen und das leichtgewicht ... wolln wir uns mal nicht beklagen ... 

werde nachher mal neue bestellen und ne neue Kette gleich mit 

gesamt denn












war verdammt rutschig und nasskalt und genial ...


----------



## MS1980 (1. März 2017)

lange is her, aber der Hausbau hatte vorrang,aber nun is fast alles fertig, Terrassenüberdachung kommt im Sommer und Carport muß ich mal schauen ...

ich war jetzt auch schon paar mal los aber meist nur für max 3 - 4std.

zur Arbeit bin ich jetzt auch schon 4x, aber 38km für 1ne Tour ist schon fett und bei 1,5h reine fahrzeit , wenn de denn noch 8std arbeiten sollst is net schön, und so durchgeschwitzt is auch doof.

nachdem meine große das radfahren für sich entdeckt hat und wir beide oft gemeinsam fahren wird es jetzt Zeit für ein größeres und vor allem ordentlichen Bike, das Puky 16zoll ist ja sau schwer gewesen.

jetzt habe ich ein 20zoll Cube über kleinanzeigen erstanden und dies wird nun gepimmt.

hier mal das orginal.




Gewicht, irgendwas kurz vor 11kg denke ich, mit den Ständer und den Reflektoren

getauscht wurden mitlerweile Reifen, Schläuche, Pedale und der Seitenständer wurde bearbeitet









 Kenda small block 8, 20x1,75






 schwalbe nr.6a






 no name, Käfig gekürzt


----------



## MS1980 (1. März 2017)

hier mal paar Bilder vom Sommer


----------



## MS1980 (1. März 2017)

die ersten Umbaumaßnahmen haben fast 1 Kilo gebracht, die nächsten Umbauten erfolgen am WE.

bereit liegt schon folgendes



 hier noch orginal


 mit Titanschrauben vom procraft vorbau, der noch in der Restekiste lag zusammen mit der Kappe und Schraube.


 gekürzt auf 100mm


 gekürzt auf 520mm


 Kania leicht in 127mm mit 32er KB


----------



## MS1980 (2. März 2017)

Heute mal angefangen die Teile zu tauschen.











und weil Mara immer sagte das ihr die rechte Hand weh tut am Drehgriff, habe ich die komplette Schaltung erstmal abgebaut und denn kann se erstmal das bremsen lernen. und in nen halben jahr oder später kommt sie denn wieder drannen. 











desweiterem habe ich die orginal Kette auch getauscht gegen eine alte zu kurze KMC X 10 SL, die ich noch liegen hatte. Gewogen habe ich sie aber noch nicht, da die Kurbel noch getauscht wird.

Die neue Kurbel konnte ich heute noch nicht tauschen, da ich kein Kurbelabzieher dafür habe, wird später gemacht, denn werde ich noch nen neues kürzeres Innenlager montieren, damit die Kurbel weiter rein kommt. 

soweit sieht's aber schon schön sportliich aus ... gewicht müsste um 8,9kg sein.


----------



## MS1980 (2. März 2017)

hier mal ne kleine Auflistung der Gewichte und Einsparung

Reifen			1283gr  -	594gr		 689gr
Schläuche		245gr  -	141gr		 104gr
Pedalen		   296gr  -	 196gr		 100gr
Vorbau			191gr  -  78,42gr	   112,6gr
Lenker			 219gr  -	  98gr		  121gr
Ahead kompl. 16,85gr  -	3,82gr		   13gr
Griffe		   82,68gr  -   38,15gr	   44,58gr
Seitenständer  216gr  -	  150gr		   66gr
Schaltwerk	  320gr  -					   320gr
Schifter kompl. 140gr  -					   140gr
Kette			 269gr  -	(200gr)		  (69gr)

macht zusammen 1779gr



geplant ist noch:
Kurbel ca.   920gr   - 382	= 538gr
Innenl.ca	 340gr -  200gr =  140gr
Gabel ca.   1020gr  - 600gr =  400gr
Sattelst. ca. 280gr - 175gr  = 105gr
eventuell noch neuen LRS 


nen bissl  kommt also noch, denke das ich denn bei 7,5kg oder so landen werde ... mal schauen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MS1980 (4. März 2017)

gestern die Kurbel mal gewechselt, gewicht ist doch mehr als gedacht





durch das 32er Kettenblatt vorne passt  die Kette nicht mehr richtig. muss wohl wieder nen schaltwerk anbauen, denn die kette springt jetzt zu dolle und verklemmt denn ... mmmhhh

auf singlespeed hinten wechseln wäre sonst auch noch ne idee, aber miit nen Schraubkranz ist das wohl auch nicht so einfach. 

oder jemand ne andere Idee?

achja die Kurbel kann auch noch weiter rein, der abstand kurbelarme zur Strebe ist auch  fast 2cm ...


----------



## MS1980 (4. Dezember 2017)

Moin. da bin ich mal wieder ... 
Nachdem das 20zoll Cube ja gut an kam und es immer ordentlich bewegt wird ,wird es zeit für was größeres. Der Markt gibt zwar viel her, aber irgendwie is das alles nicht das, was ich mir so vorstelle, oder preislich ganz weit weg.

also bleibt nur nen Aufbau ...  

Die Basis bildet ein Cube 240 welcher erstmal bearbeitet wurde ...








denn habe ich den zum Kumpel gebracht und dort hat er diese Hammer farbe bekommen, und das Kind und die Frau finden sie Hammer ... Puh







Gewicht ist in Ordnung, zumindest für mich ... die Lagerschale muss ja noch raus ...


----------



## MS1980 (4. Dezember 2017)

Denn heute mal die neuen Decals drauf gemacht, denn so ganz nackt sieht auch doof aus ...







schwarz matt sieht echt hammer aus ... 

einige Teile sind auch schon da ...

Kania Gabel mit schaftkralle




VMX Griffe







VMX Sattel




GUB Sattelstütze (ungekürzt)




Schwalbe Joe Jow 24x1,85




mehr Teile kommen die Tage ... mal schauen wann ich alles zusammen baue, habe ja noch zeit bis März ...


----------



## MS1980 (31. Dezember 2017)

Moin zusammen.

neue Teile für's Cube ...
Felt LRS mit Schwalbe Reifenband




Schwalbe nr.9b







Vorbau




Lenker von BXT




Shifter 9 fach




Schaltwerk




Pedalen



Bremsen von TPR




Griffe von Avid in Schwarz wiegen 189gr, leider kein Bild gemacht da ich eigentlich andere besorgen wollte, aber nun habe ich sie montiert

ich habe mal angefangen mit den Aufbau ... als erstes mußte ich feststellen das die Gabel nicht richtig passt ...





also was überlegt und gebastelt ...


----------



## MS1980 (4. Februar 2018)

die letzten fehlenden Teile sind gekommen ...
Shimano HG 400 11-28




Kette Shimano HG 93




Hope Sattelklemme




und denn alles zusammen gebaut, mit unterstützung ...


----------



## Sonic73 (23. April 2018)

HI MS1980,

hast du das Ghost noch ?
Ist ja schon einige Zeit her, dass du hier gepostet hattest...

Hätte da mal ein paar Fragen


----------



## MS1980 (23. April 2018)

Wir sind weiterhin aktiv ... nur nicht mehr so dolle wie damals ... 

was hast denn?


----------



## Sonic73 (23. April 2018)

Ich habe fast den gleichen Rahmen...., dass Ghost Lector Worldcup aus 2011. Standardmässig ist da ja eine 100mm Gabel dran. Denke bei deinem Rahmen war es ähnlich. Wenn ich das richtig gelesen habe, hast du ja jetzt eine 150mm Gaben dran, oder ? Ging das gut von der Geometrie und Stabilität her ? Den hintern Dämpfer hast du nicht gewechselt, oder ? Lässt sich das gut fahren?


----------



## MS1980 (23. April 2018)

beim Lector würde ich max. 120mm vorne nehmen ... sonst sieht das nicht aus ...

mein AMR hat ja 120mm hinten und vorne und da der Hinterbau schon immer besser war als die verbaute 120er Gabel hatte ich zuerst ne 140er dran  was auch top war und sehr gut passte zum starken hinterbau aber irgendwann stand nen Service an und die 150er war da günstiger als der Service ... 

und bis jetzt bereue ich es nicht.

am Lector aber wie gesagt wäre das zu viel ... meine Meinung ...


----------



## Sonic73 (23. April 2018)

ja ich dachte an 120mm. gute 26 Zoll Teile bekommt man ja recht günstig zur Zeit... 
und das Rad ist top. Bin noch sehr zufrieden mit dem Ghost... sehe nicht wirklich ein, dass zu verkaufen, fast nichts dafür zu bekommen und dann 27.5 zu holen. Mit 1.77m ist mir 29" irgendwie zuviel Rad. Bin die Tage mal eins Probegefahren.... ist schon schön bergab. Gut vielleicht ist das auch Gewöhnungssache mit dem "Viel-Rad-Gefühl"...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MS1980 (23. April 2018)

Geht mir ähnlich ... mit 1,92m wäre jedoch nen 29er optimal aber die 26er Parts werfen se ja ein hinterher ...

Für uns nur gewinn, auch beim Gewicht ;-)

Zeig mal nen Bild


----------



## Sonic73 (24. April 2018)

Da ist das gute Stück. Ich habe noch ein anderes "Setup" mit der Carbon-Sattelstütze, anderen Pedalen und den Schwalbe Thunder Burt. Da bin ich dann knapp über 10kg. Daher bin ich auf der Suche nach einer leichteren Gabel, 120mm wären super. Dann müsste ich unter 10kg sein. Laut Hersteller soll das ja 10,2kg vom Werk ohne Pedale wiegen.. kannst du vergessen die Angaben. Waren mal locker über 10,5kg


----------



## MS1980 (24. April 2018)

Schickes Teil  ....  welche Rahmengröße ist das? 

schade das bei Ghost die Rahmen schwerer sind als bei der konkurenz ... 

Ich hatte mein AMR 52cm mal auf 10,75kg runter mit ganz viel tuning ... dit waren mal zeiten ...

Ich hatte mal nen Sid rlt in 120mm aber die war vom ansprechverhalten schlechter wie die Fox Float Fit in 100mm ... 
bei Gabeln lege ich immer wert auf Ansprechen als Gewicht ...


----------



## Sonic73 (24. April 2018)

Ist 48cm...

Mit der Fox bin ich nicht 100% zufrieden. Entweder sie ist mir zu straff oder sie spricht super an am Anfang, sackt dafür aber echt tief ein. Ich habe mal die original  Dichtungen gegen die grünen SKF Dichtungen getauscht. Hat aber auch nicht wirklich was verbessert.


----------



## Sonic73 (22. Mai 2018)

Die neue Gabel ist drauf 
Habe günstige eine ROCKSHOX SID XX World Cup Dual Air Fork 120mm ergattern können. Ist 240gr leichter als die Fox, aber das neue Expanderset für den Carbon Gabelschaft ca. 40gr schwerer. Bleiben netto aber doch 200gr runter bei 20mm mehr Federweg


----------



## MS1980 (22. Mai 2018)

Sieht gut aus ... und wie ist das fahrverhalten?
Sid ist ja eher straff abgestimmt ...


----------



## Sonic73 (23. Mai 2018)

Kann ich so nicht komplett unterschreiben.

Ja, sie ist zwar straffer als die Fox, durch die Dual Air kann ich aber die Gabel sehr schön abstimmen. Sie schluckt die kleinen Unebenheiten sehr schön, nutz den ganzen Federweg und ist aber hintenraus schön straff. 

Bei der FOX hatte ich jac immer das Problem, dass sie entweder schön sanft war, aber dann auch bis zum Anschlag durch ging, oder eben in ruppigen Gelände/Sprüngen OK war, aber dafür bei kleinen Wurzeln/Steinen dann viel zu straff war.

Bin soweit ich zufrieden


----------



## MS1980 (24. Mai 2018)

Denn haste allet richtig gemacht 

viel spaß auf den Trails ...


----------



## MS1980 (1. Mai 2020)

Ik will auch mal wieder was posten. Habe mein Bike mal wieder aufgemotzt.

Bin momentan wieder auf Race getrimmt.



60mm 12°


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MS1980 (1. Mai 2020)

Der Turbolito sitzt im VR und verhält sich unauffällig.  Bis jetzt ohne Probleme.  Vorbau ist negativ und macht ordentlich Druck auf dem Vorderrad gerade bergauf merkt man das.  
Gabel ist eine Reba Rl mit 130mm in 27,5 . Habe diese für nen guten Kurs bekommen. Ist bisschen Straffer als die Fox vorher aber mir gefällt das.


----------



## zarea (1. Mai 2020)

Hi!   

Nette Sattelüberhöhung. 
Ich versuch gerade von sowas weg zukommen. 

Gruß Nils. ?


----------



## MS1980 (1. Mai 2020)

Hey Nils. 

Die Sattelüberhöhung ist schon fett aber ik bin ja uch nicht klein.  Aber durch den negativ Vorbau ist der Druck auf den Händen schon krass. 

Wovon willst weg kommen?


----------



## Berrrnd (1. Mai 2020)

kannst du mal ein bild von dir auf dem rad posten?


----------



## zarea (1. Mai 2020)

MS1980 schrieb:


> Wovon willst weg kommen?


Hallo Marko!   (wenn ich mich recht erinner) 

Die alten Räder, ob Trailbike oder  Konsumrad, hatten ja schon bisschen Sattelüberhöhung, war mir zu viel.
Mit dem von meiner Freundin anektierten Bulls hab ich gute Erfahrung gemacht.
Anders als es auf dem Foto scheint, hat es keine Sattelüberhöhung. Auch das neue Konsumrad hat eine eher aufrechte Sitzposition. Hat sich auf der Fahrt zur Arbeit gut gemacht.

Früher fand ich diese Race-Position ganz gut, vor allem der "Druck auf dem Vorderrad" war angenehm und gab Kontrolle. Der fehlt bisschen, oder es ist Gewohnheit.
Aber als Gemüdlich-Biker ist die Aufrechte Sitzposition ganz angenehm. 

Jedenfalls für mich.
Gruß Nils. ?


----------



## zuki (2. Mai 2020)

Moin, ich würde von einer derartigen Sitzposition Abstand nehmen. In Verbindung mit dem kurzen Oberrohr kann man bei ein Vollbremsung den Abflug über den Lenker schon einplanen. Von der Qual für den Rücken mal abgrsehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MS1980 (2. Mai 2020)

Jup Marko stimmt 

Ich wollte mir auch schon ewig ein 2tes Rad aufbauen, son leichtes für die Arbeit oder so aber irgendwie kommt immer was dazwischen.  Und jetzt ist die große bereit für nen 26er , also bekommt sie die vielen Teile die daheim liegen. Der Rahmen ist nun bestellt und denn können wir ganz entspannt gemeinsam bei gehen.

Was die überhöhung an geht ist das zwar hoch ,aber weniger als mit der original Gabel.  120mm zu 130mm in 27,5. 

Nen 29er würde Sinn machen. 

Aber unser Haus ist wichtiger.
Zäune, Doppelcarport, 2te Terrasse und denn noch neues Auto. 

Nen Foto von mir aufm Bock stell ich noch rein. Dauert aber ein bisschen.  Habe aktuell keine und bin auch nicht daheim.


----------



## MS1980 (2. Mai 2020)

Achja. 

Ist ne 52er Rahmenhöhe und die Sattelstütze ist 25cm rausgezogen, auch wenn es nach mehr aussieht


----------



## nopain-nogain (4. Mai 2020)

Bitte Lenkerendstopfen rein. Wenn du dir den Lenker wo rein rammst, stanzt der direkt ein Loch!

Das mit dem Druck auf dem Vorderrad kenne ich nur zu gut... das habe ich sogar am Trailbike so:


----------



## Berrrnd (4. Mai 2020)

wobei sich die einstellungen beim ghost und cannondale aber himmelweit unterscheiden.


----------



## nopain-nogain (4. Mai 2020)

k_star schrieb:


> wobei sich die einstellungen beim ghost und cannondale aber himmelweit unterscheiden.



Welches Cannondale?


----------



## Berrrnd (4. Mai 2020)

ach sorry, ist ja ein specialized.


----------



## MS1980 (5. Mai 2020)

Habe den Vorbau mal wieder umgedreht.

Sieht aber irgendwie komisch aus mit den kleinen Rädern und mein großen Oberkörper. Vielleicht ist der Vorbau zu kurz. Aber das fährt sich so schön direkt .


----------



## matsch (5. Mai 2020)

26Zolll schaut heutzutage immer etwas seltsam aus. Ich denke jedoch, dass der Rahmen zu klein ist. 
 Das mit dem Druck auf dem Vorderrad und der -20°Vorbau hält sich auch eisern. Jedoch gibt es auch viele Radprofis, die heutzutage ergonomisch  auf dem Rad sitzen und nicht nur auf max. Überhöhung achten. Und schnell sind sie trotzdem oder gerade deshalb ?


----------



## zuki (5. Mai 2020)

MS1980 schrieb:


> Habe den Vorbau mal wieder umgedreht.
> 
> Sieht aber irgendwie komisch aus mit den kleinen Rädern und mein großen Oberkörper. Vielleicht ist der Vorbau zu kurz. Aber das fährt sich so schön direkt .



Moin, das hat hier aber nichts mit 26 Zoll, oder dem Vorbau zu tun. Für Dich ist das wie ein BMX Rad von den Proportionen her. Ich würde da perspektivisch echt einen größeren Rahmen kaufen. Wenn Du einen 26 Zoll Rahmen 2nd Hand kaufst, kannst Du die ganzen Teile weiterverwenden und es geht einigermaßen kostengünstig aus.


----------



## Berrrnd (5. Mai 2020)

wow!

kannst du aus dem sattel gehen und mit ordentlich druck auf dem pedal einen sprint anziehen ohne an den lenker zu stoßen, oder über den lenker zu gehen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MS1980 (5. Mai 2020)

Diese Sprints wie man das von Rennen kennt mache ich nicht.  Fahre gerne locker oder mal eben schneller durch unsere Gegend. Früher auch mal technisch aber durch den Nachwuchs doch mehr entspannt. 

Welche Rahmengröße bräuchte ich denn?

Hatte damals mal beraten lassen im Shop und für meine 1,92m ware  52cm gut, da ich wie gesagt auch mal technisch fahre und da gerne spiel unterm Arsch habe möchte. 

Das nächste Bike ,wenn mal was über ist, wird nen 29er und denn wohl ne Nummer größer


----------



## MS1980 (12. Juni 2020)

so langsam ist meine Tochter mit 1,40m zu  klein für's 24er ... also muss was neues her.

Sie möchte wieder mit Mir ein Fahrrad bauen sagt se, also haben wir uns mal zusammen gesetzt und was gesucht. Pink und weiß sollte es sein ... 

da ich daheim noch nen leichten Disc Laufradsatz seid fast 8 Jahren im Schuppen habe , haben wir uns für 26 Zoll entschieden, in der Größe 14,5 ... 











Gewicht passt bei dem Preis für 135€ ...


----------



## MS1980 (12. Juni 2020)

weitere Teile sind ... 

Funworks LRS  mit Felgenband 1517gr ... 







Conti X King 2,0




Schwalbe




Kaktus Schnellspanner




XT 10 fach Schaltwerk


----------



## MS1980 (12. Juni 2020)

Weiteres ist heute gekommen.




Gebraucht bei Kleinanzeige.  Soll für 27,5er sein, aber sieht ziemlich groß und wuchtig aus. Naja mal schauen. 

Und die Restekiste gab folgendes frei. 
Kcnc Vorbau und vom Stomp noch das Chris King Innenlager


----------



## MS1980 (1. Juli 2020)

Weitere Teile sind gekommen.  





Schon mal alles zusammen gesteckt um zu schauen wie es aussieht. 





Stütze, Sattel und Lenker sind nicht final sondern nur sitz Probe benutzt.

Soweit gefällt das und sitzhöhe passt auch. 
Aber die Schwarze Gabel gefällt Der Frau und der Tochter nicht. Habe jetzt mal Folienspray bestellt in ner schönen Farbe.


----------



## MS1980 (3. Juli 2020)

Das Thema mal eben lackieren wird kompliziert.  Klappt nicht wie gewollt. Da will nix haften bleiben.  Rutscht immer gleich runter . 



Lack ist dieser 



Werde das ganze wieder abziehen und denn mal mit 800er nass schleifen und dann noch mal probieren.  

Die neue Kurbel kam gestern auch. 



140mm mit 32er Kettenblatt und HT 2 Achse.  Gewicht ist Mega. 
Aber das rote muss noch schwarz werden.


----------



## MS1980 (12. Juli 2020)

Gestern kam endlich nach 6 Wochen der Lenker aus China. Habe den schon am 20 und 24er verbaut und funktioniert problemlos. 



Denn mal in der Restekiste gewühlt und noch ne sattelklemme in 35mm gefunden. 



Nicht leicht aber umsonst.

Und ich habe die sattelstütze stütze mal gewogen die montiert war. 

Wow, bisschen über 200gr. Das geht für 31,6 x 300 ... die darf bleiben.


----------



## MS1980 (12. Juli 2020)

kurze Zusammenfassung der Preise:

Rahmen            135,-  Wosp.de
Gabel                  49,-  kleinanzeigen
Kurbel               125,-  KaniaBikes
LRS                        0,-  Restekiste
Schläuche           25,-  Forum
Decken               25,-  Forum
Innenlager            0,-  Restekiste
Lenker                 17,-  Ali
Steuersatz           13,- ebay
Expander            16,- ebay
Schnellspanner   10,- Ali
Schaltwerk            0,- Restekiste
Sattelstütze          0,- Restekiste
Sattelklemme       0,- Restekiste


----------



## MS1980 (7. August 2020)

MOINSEN  

Der freundliche Postbote war wieder anwesend. 



Slx 11-36 z






Top Gewicht für den guten Preis. Mit enthalten war die Außenhülle samt Kappen und der Schaltzug . Allerdings habe ich die nicht gewogen .



160mm 



Und die guten Griffe von Ali für 1,50€ ... hatte die bereits am 24er gebaut und die große findet sie jut. Halten ca. 1 Jahr, denn sind sie spöde und lösen sich auf. 
Hatte jetzt wieder 4 paar geordert und auch am kleinen 20zoll verbaut.  




Das ist die MT 200, finde ich ausreichend für den Preis. Gewicht ist auch ok. Hatte mit mehr gerechnet.  Müssen nur noch gekürzt werden. 
Denn war gestern Schraubertag mit der großen 







Hat se alles sehr gut gemacht   

Den Sattel findet sie aber doof und deshalb hat die Frau ein neuen bestellt.  Mal schauen was da kommt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MS1980 (9. August 2020)

Soweit alles zusammen gebaut, nur die Bremsleitungen müssen noch angepasst werden.  Die erste kleine Runde haben wir auch schon gedreht.  Fahrerin ist begeistert., "das rollt so schön leicht "










Griffe sind nicht final, sondern kommen erst nach dem kürzen der Bremsleitungen ran. Passen denn farblich perfekt zur Gabel.

Achja Gewicht


----------



## MS1980 (9. August 2020)

Rahmen 135,- Wosp.de
Gabel 49,- kleinanzeigen
Kurbel 125,- KaniaBikes
LRS 0,- Restekiste
Schläuche 25,- Forum
Decken 25,- Forum
Innenlager 0,- Restekiste
Lenker 17,- Ali
Steuersatz 13,- ebay
Expander 16,- ebay
Schnellspanner 10,- Ali
Schaltwerk 0,- Restekiste
Sattelstütze 0,- Restekiste
Sattelklemme 0,- Restekiste
Sattel  0,- Restekiste 
Bremsen  44,- ebay
Bremsscheiben   29,-
Adapter pm/is    Restekiste 
Ritzel + Kette  47,- Bikecomponents
Shifter + Kabel  24,-  Bikecomponents
Pedale   0,-  Restekiste 
Griffe  0,-   Restekiste 

Macht zusammen: 560€ Ausgaben 

Top Wert für das Ergebnis


----------



## Berrrnd (9. August 2020)

MS1980 schrieb:


> Kurbel 125,- KaniaBikes


da hätte ich mir eine alte, gekürzte 4-kant kurbel gesucht.


MS1980 schrieb:


> Schläuche 25,- Forum


sind die schläuche aus irgendeinem besonderen material und mundgeblasen?


MS1980 schrieb:


> Expander 16,- ebay


du kaufst schnellspanner bei ali.
warum nicht auch gleich einen expander?

da wäre noch, im verhältnis, mächtig einsparpotenzial gewesen.


----------



## MS1980 (9. August 2020)

Ne kurze kurbel finden ist schon schwierig, hatte alles durch gerechnet und durch das verbaute NW Nettenblatt ist das schon ein guter Deal, auch optisch. Das innenlager war ja auch noch da.

Die schäuche sind extra leicht.

Hatte das nicht bedacht beim Ali Shoppen.

Soviel Potential nun auch nicht, war das erste Mal das ich alles alleine gemacht habe. Da hat man auch mal extra Ausgaben


----------



## zarea (9. August 2020)

MS1980 schrieb:


> war das erste Mal das ich alles alleine gemacht habe.


Echt? Hätte ich jetzt nicht gedacht. ?

Aber schickes Bike.


----------



## feedyourhead (11. August 2020)

MS1980 schrieb:


> Und die guten Griffe von Ali für 1,50€ ... hatte die bereits am 24er gebaut und die große findet sie jut. Halten ca. 1 Jahr, denn sind sie spöde und lösen sich auf


Die werden dann hoffentlich nur mit Handschuhen angefasst


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MS1980 (11. August 2020)

Naja meistens  , warum ?


----------



## feedyourhead (11. August 2020)

Bei dem Preis, mit dem Hinweis, dass die nach nem Jahr spröde sind und bei der Farbe würd ich mal davon ausgehen, dass da jede Menge Stoffe rauskommen die ich sicher nicht an den Händen meiner Kinder haben will.


----------



## MS1980 (14. August 2020)

Sehr gut erklärt, danke dafür. 

Welche würdest du als gute Qualität empfehlen?

Der neue Sattel ist gekommen.  




Dadurch ist das Gewicht nach oben geklettert und ist nun bei 8,55kg. Aber alles im Rahmen.  Leitungen sind nun alle gekürzt und Sattel und Griffe sind nun so wie es soll. 









Das Schuhwerk mal nicht beachten


----------



## kleinerblaumann (15. August 2020)

MS1980 schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 1098849
> Das Schuhwerk mal nicht beachten


Das müssen diese Klick-Flops sein


----------



## MS1980 (5. Dezember 2020)

MOINSEN

Ich habe mich mal nach ein neuen Bike umgeschaut aber irgendwie ist das Testen ja übel schwierig.

Das kaufen ist ja auch nicht soooo einfach, da der Markt ja leer gekauft ist.

Wollte ein Trailbike mit 130mm haben aber nun habe ich ein super Angebot gefunden wo ich nicht Nein sagen wollte und habe es gekauft.










Die Kurbel gab es für 150€ mit Innenlager und Einbau dazu ... wäre ja blöde wenn ich da nöö gesagt hätte ...

Laufräder waren auch mit bei, die kommen aber separat.

Nun steht ich vor der Frage welche Gabel ich nehm soll.

max. 160mm soll sie haben bis max 500€ würde ich auch aus geben wollen.

Hatte jetzt mal die Yari und Revelation gefunden .... Pike und Lyrik wäre auch noch ne Option. 

Oder doch wieder Fox ... z.b 34 Rhythm oder so was 

Welche funzt denn am besten?


----------



## MS1980 (6. Dezember 2020)

Achja, habe mich mal für was größeres entschieden


----------



## Vegeta2205 (6. Dezember 2020)

Viel spass beim Aufbau


----------



## MS1980 (8. Dezember 2020)

Danke Maik. 

Weiter geht's mit dem Laufräder. 












Knappe 2kg gehen für den breiten LRS und dank Adapter kann ich mir auch ne Boost Federgabel holen, die normalen scheint es ja kaum noch zu geben.


----------



## MS1980 (12. Dezember 2020)

Heute mal weitere Gewichte ...


----------



## MS1980 (23. Dezember 2020)

MOINSEN 😁 

Habe eben ne Fox 34 Rhythm erworben für nen schmalen Taler.  Da diese jedoch schwarz ist bin ich am überlegen diese farblich anzupassen.  Original ist ja 36 kashima in Orange drinnen aber ich hatte überlegt die gabel Silber oder Blau zu machen. Was meint ihr ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MS1980 (29. Dezember 2020)

Gabel heute bekommen.  Ist schon nen klopper mit den 34er Rohren und denn noch in 29zoll. 










Schaftlänge ist 18,6cm ... 

Habe jetzt was farblichen für die gabel gefunden und eben als 2k Lack bestellt.


----------



## MS1980 (9. Januar 2021)

Weitere Teile für den Aufbau ...












Die Schläuche sind die Light von Schwalbe. 
Der Vorbau ist der Pro in 60mm;den Schriftzug habe ich mit Nagellackentferner entfernt und den Lenker mit 1000er Schleifpapier bearbeitet um ebenfalls das bunte weg zubekommen.  An den Enden ist noch grau ik weiß, aber da kommen ja die Griffe rauf  ... voll die lange weile ich weiß  ...

Aber irgendwie kommt meine Farbe nicht für die Gabel, sonst könnte ich das grobe schon zusammen bauen. Laufräder sind auch schon zusammen gebaut bzw aufgepumpt.


----------



## MS1980 (19. Januar 2021)

Weitere Teile sind gekommen.



Ne Rahmenschutzfolie; klebt wie sau das Teil ... 


Neue Decals für die Gabel ...
.


Und ein farblich perfekter Sattel; hoffe das er mir passt .
Morgen soll die Farbe für die Gabel kommen, denn wird lackiert ..


----------



## MS1980 (23. Januar 2021)

Habe die Gabel nun fertig lackiert   
Hatte lange überlegt welche Farbe ich nehm soll, mich jedoch für Orange entschieden nachdem ich eine 36er mit schwarzen Tauchrohren gesehen habe. Dit sah schon mega aus und da die Vario auch schwarz wird,  passt das auch besser.  





Denn schon mal alles was ging zusammen gebaut. 




Die Gabel sieht so Mega aus


----------



## MS1980 (28. Januar 2021)

Ich bin am Thema Schaltung 12fach, jetzt bei und wollte folgendes holen.

SUNRACE mz903 kassette
Sram Kette
SLX Schaltwerk
XT oder XTR Shifter wegen mehrfach schalten

Spricht was dagegen das Slx Schaltwerk zu nehmen? Das bessere schalten übernimmt ja der hochwertigere Shifter.

Fahre am Ghost nen XT Schaltwerk mit XTR Shifter und das funzt super in 2x 10fach.

Wie sind eure Erfahrungen?


----------



## MS1980 (4. Februar 2021)

Glück muss Mann haben.  Habe doch tatsächlich bei ebay ein Upgrade Set auf 12fach gefunden und konnte es ersteigern.  















Leider ist der Shifter für ispec EV und hat deswegen keine Schelle, aber es war dieser Adapter dabei.  
Meine XT vom Ghost hat jedoch ISpec B und passt somit nicht.  

Da muss ich mal schauen ob ich ein anderen Adapter hole oder neue Bremsen.

Oder gibt es auch ne schelle dafür? 
Habe im Internet nichts gefunden. 

Am Wochenende wird erstmal alles zusammen gebaut.  Mal schauen ob dit passt.


----------



## Svartaperlan (5. Februar 2021)

Hier der Adapter von EV auf B.


----------



## MS1980 (5. Februar 2021)

Den Adapter habe ich bei R2 auch gefunden.  Danke. 

Ich war aber auf der Suche nach einer Schelle weil ich so mehr Freiheiten habe als mit der festen Variante.  Egal. 

Heute was in der Wühlkiste gefunden was lustiger Weise noch vom Stomp war und somit  fast 10jahre alt. 








Es ist eine Sram Matchmaker Schelle . Dit funzt perfekt.  Habe das uch schon verbaut, jedoch noch kein Bild gemacht. 

Habe denn heute in völliger Eifer und weil Frau und Kinder dieses We nicht anwesend sind,  alles soweit fertig gebaut. 

Schaltung komplett und vom Ghost die Bremse übernommen.  
Die Kabel durch den Rahmen ziehen ging super mit den verlegten Strippen.  

Die Hinterbremse ist nun leer und ich muss das Bike morgen mal weg bringen zum befüllen. 

Und die Schaltung muss auch mal fein justiert werden.  12fach ist schon stressig beim einstellen.  

Dit dauert wahrscheinlich wieder die ganze Woche.  Und nun habe ich hier dit Ghost stehen aber ohne  Bremsen kann ich net fahren.  Verdammt... warum muß man immer so voreilig sein ... 

Egal ... ik mach morgen mal Bilder bevor das Bike weg geht....


----------



## MS1980 (6. Februar 2021)

Das Thema Bikeladen hat sich erledigt, keine Fremden Bikes mehr oder sie haben wegen Corona zu. 

Werde das mal selbst versuchen. 
Ich benötige ne olive und Pin für die XT Bremse und bremsflüssigkeit. 

Gibts sowas als Set, vielleicht auch komplett?

Und hier mal die Bilder vom Shifter.






Und mal ein Bild vom Bike. Soweit fertig, bis auf ne Vario. 

Ne leere Zughülle ist jedoch schon verbaut und steckt in der Stütze.  

Der Dämpfer verlangt auch mehr Aufwand.  Habe jetzt ca 2cm SAG hinten von 57mm ... bissl viel finde ich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kleinerblaumann (6. Februar 2021)

MS1980 schrieb:


> Werde das mal selbst versuchen.
> Ich benötige ne olive und Pin für die XT Bremse und bremsflüssigkeit.
> 
> Gibts sowas als Set, vielleicht auch komplett?


Spritze mit Schlauch und Trichter hast du? Mineralöl und Pin/Olive gibts soweit ich weiß nicht zusammen als Set, aber natürlich einzeln bzw. nur Pin und Olive zusammen. Du hast insofern Glück, dass das Mineralöl wieder verfügbar ist, das war ne Zeit lang auch mal Mangelware. Ein Bleedblock wäre noch sinnvoll. Um den Druckpunkt zu testen, gilt: je härter der Bleedblock, desto besser. Um nur die Kolben nicht raus fallen zu lassen, tuts auch ein Stück Pappe.


----------



## MS1980 (6. Februar 2021)

Moin. 

Ich habe daheim nichts davon liegen.

Obwohl noch ne Olive mit Pin



Passt die? Gibts ja noch ne andere Größe von Shimano.


----------



## kleinerblaumann (6. Februar 2021)

Willst du nur entlüften oder auch die Leitungen kürzen? Nur fürs Entlüften brauchst du Pin und Olive gar nicht. Wenn doch: Es gibt von Shimano zwei verschiedene Pins. Die 785er XT Bremse müsste die SM-BH90 Leitung haben, du hast leider genau den falschen Pin.

Du brauchst zum Leitungen kürzen und Entlüften:

Spritze, Schlauch und Trichter - gibts als Set.
Pin und Olive für die SM-BH90 Leitung (silberner Pin)
Shimano Mineralöl
und natürlich Werkzeug, kleinen Inbus, kleine (ich glaube 7 und 8) Maulschlüssel, irgendwas geeignetes, um die Kolben zurück zu drücken (Reifenheber aus Platik gehen gut)

Wenn du dann künftig wieder mal selbst entlüften willst, wäre noch zu erwägen:

Bleedblock, Shimano ist aus Platik, Trickstuff aus Stahl (besser, um den Druckpunkt zu testen)
Einpresswerkzeug für den Pin (z.B. von Jagwire), ohne finde ich das bei Shimano immer umständlich
Es gibt auch Leitungskürzer, da tuts aber auch ein Cutter
wenn tatsächlich häufiger, dann lohnt vielleicht ein ganzer Liter Mineralöl - kostet nicht so viel und wird nicht schlecht


----------



## MS1980 (6. Februar 2021)

Leitung musste ich durch den Rahmen ziehen und musste pin+olive dafür entfernen und nun muss beides samt Öl wieder rein . 

Habe jetzt mal ein Orginal Set von Shimano bestellt mit 100ml Öl und Pin/ Olive gleich mit. 

Mal schauen ob dit klappt. 

Ik werde berichten.


----------



## zarea (6. Februar 2021)

MS1980 schrieb:


> ich.


Hübsch bunt. 
Grün fehlt noch, oder Purple. 🤔


----------



## MS1980 (6. Februar 2021)

Nee Nee, dit is schon ok 👌

Will ja auch gesehen werden im dunklen Wald...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zarea (6. Februar 2021)

MS1980 schrieb:


> dit is schon ok


Bunt ist gut. 
Aber wenn schon, denn schon. 



zarea schrieb:


> Grün fehlt noch


----------



## MS1980 (14. Februar 2021)

Heute mich mal ans befüllen gewagt.  Hat eigentlich alles gut geklappt dank YouTube   
Gut, mir is beim öffnen des Deckels am Griff der vordere Teil des imbus (Kugel) abgebrochen und ik musste denn die Zange nehmen , ging zum Glück. 
Beim ablegen ist das aber wieder frei geworden, so daß ich das verschließen wieder mit dem Imbus machen konnte.

Und mir ist die Gummikappe vom bremssattel abhanden gekommen.  Was könnte man da drüber stülpen, oder gibt's die gummistopfen extra?

Die ersten Touren wurden auch schon gedreht.


----------



## Svartaperlan (14. Februar 2021)

Meinst du das


----------



## MS1980 (14. Februar 2021)

Ja genau.  Krass das es das kleine Teil gibt ... aber auch ein sportlicher Preis....

Ich werde mir denn mal was einfallen lassen 

Gibt's kein Tipp als Alternative?


----------



## timor1975 (14. Februar 2021)

Schrumpfschlauch!?


----------



## MS1980 (28. Februar 2021)

Heute mal im Lieblingsrevier gewesen zum Testen. Bei mir hier daheim is dit uch schön aber das Bike dafür zu Fett sach ich mal ... 

Die Harburger Berge jedoch sind das totale Gegenstück dazu. Also wurde heute mal ordentlich getestet.

Erstmal muss ich das krasse Fahrwerk loben, dit schluckt ja ordentlich was wech... is schon mega, wenn man bergab nur so ballern kann und alles geschluckt wird was unter die Räder kommt. 

Aber ... wenn es mal bergauf geht, und hier is immer auf und ab... Denn wippt die Karre schon ordentlich.  
Hatte das heute nicht aufm Schirm das mein Dämpfer da nen Hebel hat . 
Obwohl der X2 ist ja kein Touren Dämpfer. Vielleicht nen Rockshox nehmen der auch um 100kg funktioniert?

Und ne Vario fehlt sowas von. Heute immer die stütze runter und rauf gestellt. Dit nervte schon, aber nur star oben wollte ich auch nicht.  Sollte ja technisch Spaß machen.  
Paar Bilder hab ich noch.














War echt cool und durch dit nicht soo schöne Wetter auch leer. Mir is auch aufgefallen das das Bike sehr gut Bergauf geht und ordentlich die Spur bergab, was wohl an den großen Rädern und den langen Radstand liegt. 
Durch das 30er vorne und 51er hinten kraxelt das ganz gut, nur schnell fahren eben nicht.  

Und am Hinterrad muss nen anderer Reifen rauf der besser rollt. Die Wege zu den Trails sind zu lang und kosten ordentlich Körner.


----------



## MS1980 (19. März 2021)

Gestern kam die Vario . Ist ne Merida Expert mit 170mm. 
Leider hat die nur 30,9mm im Durchmesser.  Aber R2 hat die Reduzierung auf 31,6 schon verschickt. 

Wenn diese da ist wird verbaut.  




Mal schauen ob ich dit uch hin bekomme.  Die Hülle liegt ja schon.  Muss denn nur den Rest noch montieren ....
Die Hülle muss ja unten in die stütze ein und denn schieb ich die stütze ins Sattelrohr runter bis die sitzhöhe passt und denn kürze ich das vorne am Hebel. 
Denn alles wieder alles zurück schieben bis die Stütze wieder oben raus kann. Denn Seilzug durch ziehen und denn wieder alles zusammen durch stecken . 

uffpassen das alles zusammen bleibt. 

odef jemand nen anderen Tip für mich?


----------



## MS1980 (24. März 2021)

Habe dit allet hin bekommen.  War aber uch ordentlich Spielkram. 
Egal, jetzt ist sie drinnen und funzt sehr gut. Der Hebel ist aber nicht so gut wie der von der Reverb.  






Heute mit meine Mädels ne kleine Home Schooling Runde gedreht.  







Gleichzeitig auch mal den Hebel am X2 getestet und siehe da, der macht ziemlich straff . Muss das noch im ordentlichen Gelände testen aber soweit bin ich doch zufrieden damit. 
Ik werde denn berichten ...


----------



## MS1980 (31. Mai 2021)

Sonntag war ich wieder uff Tour. Nochmals das Fahrwerk getestet. 
Nachdem ich den Dämpfer noch bissl mehr psi verpasst habe bin ich immer mehr zufrieden damit. Der kleine Hebel am Dämpfer funktioniert perfekt.  Dit wackelt kaum noch wenn s bergauf geht.  
Habe mal neue Trails getestet in den Hamburger Alpen 

Viele beschilderte Lines hier mit witzige Namen.  







Die haben es echt in sich. Schön verwurzelt und ausgewaschen und ordentlich rutschig wars aber genial. 









Hier der Trail zum Paul Roth Stein von Kiekeberg kommend.

Denn den guten X Trail Richtung fischbeker Heide







Kleiner Abstecher nach links um die Abfahrt mit zu nehmen. 





 Mega geile Ecke.

Achja , uffm Hasselbrack war ich uch und ich bin noch nie so schnell dort runter wie Sonntag.  Wenn dit Cube auf Speed is denn lenkt es sich total verspielt und leicht ... mega geil ... dort is dit Bike zuhause ...


----------



## MS1980 (9. Juni 2021)

Ich probiere nochmal die Turbolito Schläuche. Das Gewicht ist zu verlockend   
Und da ich das Bike ja hauptsächlich für Touren nutze ,will ich mal nen besser rollenden HR testen.
Habe mich für den X King in 2,2 Racesport entschieden.  
Mal schauen. 




 
Achja die hängewaage zeigt jetzt 13,15kg an


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MS1980 (6. November 2021)

Der 2.2er crossking funzt gut und der Turbolito hält auch.  Die VR Bremse macht mit aber sorgen, die bremst zwar aber eben nicht mehr sooo gut.
Vielleicht doch ne 4 kolben vorne. Da muss ich mal schauen.
Aber ich war jetzt paar mal los in
Den Hamburger Alpen . Dit Bike bockt immer mehr.


----------



## MS1980 (9. Dezember 2021)

Erstmal das Weihnachtsgeld vernünftig investiert. 



Der kommt für vorne und der dort bereits verbaute Turbolito wandert nach hinten.

















Der Laufradsatz ist mit Shimano XTR Naben gespeicht und der ist extrem leise. Ich habe mich dazu entschlossen da ich mit der schaltperformence nicht mehr zufrieden war.  Nun mit der XT Kassette ist das vorbei und das schaltet jetzt butterweich und ordentlich.  
Denn will ich mal die Trickstuff Beläge testen und hoffe das es nun besser bzw bissiger wird.


----------



## kleinerblaumann (9. Dezember 2021)

MS1980 schrieb:


> Erstmal das Weihnachtsgeld vernünftig investiert.
> ...
> Denn will ich mal die Trickstuff Beläge testen und hoffe das es nun besser bzw bissiger wird.


Die Power Beläge aber nicht bei Matsch testen, sonst sind die schneller weg als das Weihnachtsgeld


----------



## MS1980 (7. Januar 2022)

Die Beläge vorne sind besser und die Bremskraft ist top. Aber hinten ist die Bremskraft weg, wahrscheinlich ist Luft im System. 

Denn habe ich mir was Gutes gegönnt und hoffe das es eine gute Investition war. 










Das sieht optisch besser aus, da die Gabel und auch die Sattelstütze schwarz sind. Jetzt muss sich das nur noch in der Praxis bewähren ... 

Ich hoffe das ich morgen testen kann ..


----------



## MS1980 (1. Oktober 2022)

Moinsen. Kurzes Feedback zu den gewechselten Teilen. 

Der Turbolito ist immer noch im VR verbaut und immer noch Pannenfrei. Im Sommer lässt er aber nach 2 Tagen Luft, jetzt wo es kühler ist hält er fast ne Woche.  
Der Revo hinten hatte nen durchstich und ist erstmal raus. 
Der Lenker funzt immer noch. 
Aber ich habe hinten jetzt den xKing 2,3 verbaut, der 2,2 musste doch mit zuviel Druck gefahren werden . Der 2,3 passt jetzt besser und der Neue Dämpfer ist für mich soweit gut.  Kein lästiges Wippen mehr, und nun kannst auch ordentlich gas geben.  Über Wurzeln gehts nicht mehr so geschmeidig wie mit dem X2 ... aber das war mir bewusst. Ich bin jedenfalls rundum zufrieden.  
Aber ich habe jetzt Probleme mit meinen Schuhen.

Fahre ja seid mehreren Jahren die Mavic Rush in 47 1/3 und die sind die besten die ich je hatte. Aber nun sind diese durch ... 













Zum Geburtstag habe ich diese bekommen. 





Die gehen sich gut, beim Radeln merke ich nach 30min wie das von unten kribbelt, als wenn der Fuß einschlafen will. Total komisch.  

Beim normalen spazieren gehen ist das nicht. 
Jemand ne Idee warum das so ist? 
Gut, die Sohle ist nicht soo steif wie die vom Mavic, aber liegt es nur daran.  
Wollte mir neue Mavic crossmax holen, aber kein Laden hat den zum anprobieren.  Kann ich so online kaufen ? 
Bin bei Schuhen immer vorsichtig, da mehrmals nicht passte oder drückte.


----------



## MS1980 (2. Oktober 2022)

Achja hier nochmal ein Paar Bilder vom Lenker


----------



## MS1980 (25. November 2022)

Der Weihnachtsmann war schon da ... 






Morgen wird getestet in den Hamburger Alpen


----------

